# Ex Just Starting Out Girls



## princess29

Hi girls, 

Thought I would start a thread for us here as we keep getting other threads closed due to different stages in our treatment when we just want to be buddies and support each other.   

I have pmd some of you from the other thread but feel free to invite anyone else who will want to chat from the old thread.   

Hope this is ok and we all enjoy our new home! Xxx


----------



## princess29

Well hope you ladies are all ok, hopefully now we can catch up on everyone!  

AFM

Well I'm trying to rest as much as I can without going   but every little thing I do, like making a cuppa or something makes me feel guilty like I'm not resting enough. I know not to do housework at stuff but what is too much? I am going into work tommorrow for a few hours to do payroll, I can do this from my desk but am now thinking I shouldn't! Although my Mums driving me and I will come straight home and rest after! 

I have also been  thinking of testing a day early as we have just booked to go glamping so don't really fancy peeing in a test at a campsite so am thinking to do it before we leave? Do you think that will be ok? Xxx


----------



## Flygirl77

Hi princess

found it at last lol
just do what feels right for you. I was out mowing lawn and moving furniture in my 2ww and I got my bfp so eveything in moderation honey. If you think about it this way in a natural pregnancy most women dont find out til period is missed and they do all sorts without knowing they are pregnant.

good luck and i hope you dont get the 2ww madness lol xx


----------



## princess29

Yeah you found it! 

Thanks for that I keep getting paranoid about doing to much, I think with having 2 previous mc's it doesn't help! But your right you can be silly about it! 

How's things with you? When's your next scan hunny? X.


----------



## Flygirl77

my next scan is 22/9 3 days before my birthday cant wait  we are going to find out the sex to really get organised. Im 15wks today 

whens your test date? sending lots of   for you. i know how you feel i had a mc 2yrs ago and its a really tense time but stay positive xx


----------



## princess29

Gosh time is flying   can't believe you are nearly half way!! I think I would want to find out too, lots of shopping to be done after that scan!  

OTD is the 24th but as we are going to be away think I will test the day before. Would that still bring up a true result do you think?


----------



## sugarpielaura

Ahhhhh I found you!!  Thankd Princess for directing me.  

Princess:  I agree that everything in moderation is good.  Listen to your body and rest up if needed.  My plan was to work during the 2ww.  Is that the wrong thing to do?  I was under the impression that they told you to get on with things as normal?  

Flygirl:  Glad to hear that you are well and haven't too long to wait until your next scan.  

Afm, I can't really remember what I had updated on the last thread!  I am going into the clinic at 7.30am tomorrow to start FET HRT.  I will get my first mega dose injection there and told when to take the other 3 top up injections, the tablets and the pessaries.  So nearly all go.  Hopefully will reach et this time.

xx


----------



## princess29

Hi Sugarpie, 

All systems go then for you now, how long until ET for you once you start tommorrow? 

With regards to resting everyone seems to have a different answer! Some say you don't need to rest some say you do.  

My clinics advise was reduce activity for 2-4 days then live life as normal but be sensible, also to reduce stress. Oh and no housework! 

I have been off work on holiday since EC and don't go back for another 2 weeks, mainly becausey job is stressful so it's better to avoid the place! And I'm much happier at home and being with friends and family during the TWW!  

I think it is up to the individual personally. Xxx


----------



## peppa pig

Hi everyone  

This is a better home....not so many restrictions.  
Hows the pregnancy going flygirl? 
Princess: glamping where you going?  I thought it was posh camping don't they give you a toilet? So around the 24th for you    
Sugar good luck for tomorrow
Claire What you been up to? are the craps easing? hope your feeling better
Jos its quiet from you where you gone busy doing nice things i hope?

Hi to everyone else

wheres Hannushka is she still on her hols? 

I think that it is every individual the 2ww and i guess it depends how stressfull your job is.  I plan to take thing real easy as have also had a few early m/c in the past,  plus i know my GP will sign me off no problems infact if i get a BFP i might take the first 3 mths off as adviced by consultant many years ago after 3 m/c.

back to work tomorrow end of my holiday....gutted i have loved being at home


----------



## sugarpielaura

HI

Princess:  I am not too sure about et.  Find out more tomorrow I think.  They said that HRT roughly for 2 weeks and et.  Guess the scan on day 12 will reveal more.  Thanks for the info.  I will ask my clinic.  Problem is that I am a teacher and I can't easily get 2 weeks off at all.  I would need to go on the sick and as I only go back tomorrow afetr the Summer holidays, I would be reluctant to do that.  However, I am a PT and my job is stressful so I will need to try and take it easy.  Hope that you are enjoying your time off and ejoy the next 2 weeks too.

Peppa:  I am also back at work tomorrow and totallly gutted.  Time just flies by!  I also have a clinic appointment at 7.30am tomorrow and it is going to kill me getting up that early!!

xx

xx


----------



## princess29

Peppa, yes they do but I think they are more of a shack where wevare staying so would rather do it a day early if I can!   I'm think of having some more time off if I get a BFP too, I think it is worth it and like you my doctor has advised this. 

Sorry your holiday has come to and end.   I love being at home too. Xxx

Sugarpie, I think it up to you really, as long as you take it as easy a possible I'm sure that's fine, I would see what your clinic says tommorrow then you cab decide what is best. X.


----------



## josjourney

Hello lovelys i found you  ,
This is much better as we can natter our hearts away  
*Princess* Hi hunni, thankyou for doing this thread, im with the others i think do what you feel is ok. My clinic said if i have to question what i want to do dont do it.... You know no hot baths, just cool/warm, no heavy lifting, no hoovering, no stretching, thats what they told me hun. Glamping sounds well fun and im sure do test day early be ok. I had 2ww off and just did nice things to take my mind of it i got signed off as work stressful and lots of heavy work with patients ect. I will have the 2ww off next time too i think.Not long to test date you are doing well Keep resting sweetie and we are here if you start going  
*Peppa* hi hunni, me too back tmr after 2 great weeks of relaxing horrid feeling but be fine when i have done 1st day. I hope you are ok and tmr goes ok sweetie  
*Flygirl* Hi hunni, i cant believe it has gone so quick and you will find out sex so exciting, i hope you have been ok 
*Sugarpie,* hi hunni, goodluck tmr with appt and 1st dose of drugs im   for you that this time all be fine im sure it will this is your time now sweetie, and all sounds like it will go quickly for you to et not long now, be thinking of you tme. Hope 1st day back at work ok 
*Claire* hi sweetie, hope you are doing as well as can be expected hun, im always thinking of you and you know where we are love if you want to chat 
*Hanna* hope you had a nice holiday hun, how have you been.? Did you get the ovulation kit i hope you are keeping well 
Big hi and  to everyone else or anyone i may have missed.
AFM.... back to work tmr , had a nice day just chilling today with dp we have had a great 2 weeks. AF arrived finally almost a week late  day before i went to buy pg test so think someone was looking after me save me going through that again. But i feel good that it is here now as i can work my dates out and when im ovulating as before i had no idea   talked with dp today and may leave starting till after xmas, so should start beginning of jan new year new start. If i need too  may work for us without ivf you never know  I hope everyone ok and i love our new home


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi lovely ladies  

Peppa:  Yeah, I think that they will just tell me to take it easy etc... so if I get to et this time, I will just try to take it easy and not stress.  Bit hard when I work in a school with 1800 pupils though and I am in charge of 12 teachers!    AT least, my mind will be occupied!  Couple weeks til I am there though anyway.

Jo:  Good luck for you too on being back at work tomorrow.    I am glad that you have enjoyed your holidays and time together.  Great that   arrived and you can start plannning again.  Perhaps waiting for the new year is a good option and gives you plety of time to try naturally too.  

Afm, well I need to be up bright and early tomorrow and it ios going to be a real shock to the system tomorrow!    I am excited about starting again tomorrow but at the same time, I am REALLY REALLY worried about the progynova tablets and my endo.  Especially now that they think that it has moved to my bladder.    Got A LOT of qs to ask the nurse tomorrow too!  

xx


----------



## josjourney

Morning girls,
just on way to work but wanted to say goodluck to sugarpie for appt today, take a pen and paper to make notes hun as if you are like me i come out and cant remember a thing. Hope it all goes well xxx
Big hello to all you other ladies and be back tonight, hope you are all ok xxx


----------



## princess29

Sugarpie Laura, I hope all went well today? Looking forward to hearing all about it. 

Jo, I think your plan is a good one, I know we gave already decided that we will wait until after Christmas to do another cycle as we need some 'us' time for some fun and are thinking of maybe a holiday somewhere too, fingers crossed this will work but if not I am looking forward to being me again. 

Claire, how are you hunny? Hope you and dp are ok. 

AFM, 


I have actually been in to work this morning and it was fine, I'm going to do a happy medium I think as tommorrow I have sky coming and I have to pop out to get card for Hubby as it's our Anniversay!  We are also going for a meal tommorrow night. And then I have some other easy bits and bobs to do this week. Then Hubbys off next week and are going away for a few days!   I think the key to not going   is too have plans to see friends and family. Xxx


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls ,
*Princess* im   you wont need another one sweetie but i know how we like a back up plan in head but im sure that wont be needed hun  . Im glad work was ok and you have got nice things to look forward to this week and next, stop you going crazy. I did exactly that had friends and family with me most days and it was good kept mind occupied. 
*Sugarpielaura* i hope work was ok hun and appt went well for you today keeping   for you sweetie.
*Claire* thinking of you sending cyber 
*Peppa* i hope your first day back went ok sweetie and you are ok.
Big hi to all you other girls hope you all ok.
AFM, first day over already trying to book odd days off  very busy but home now and going to chill then do tea. I find when im there at work time flies and i dont have too much time to think about tx, or count days ect till next cycle. Hope everyone ok today monday over count down to weekend again   xxxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies 

Thanks for your support.

Jo:  Thanks.  I am glad that your first day went well.  It was  mine too and I am shattered! 

Princess:  I am also   that you won't need another time but agree with you that 'us' time and a   are great things.  Glad that work was ok and that you are keeping your self busy.

Afm, well all went ok this morning, I think.  The nurse didn't have my notes in front of her which annoyed me a bit as I felt that it was very 'generic'.  ANyway, got a mega injection this morning that will last me 5 days.  Massive lump afterwards but seems to have died down now.  Still sore to touch though!  I have 3 more cetrotide injections to do on Sat, Sun and then Mon.  I also started HRT tablets today.  3 times a day.  I am still confused as to why I have so many tablets though!  I have 168 tablets, enough for 8 weeks.  I know that if the treatment is successful then I need to keep taking them but there is not much point buying them at the moment!    Hmmm.... I am hoping that the Nurse has now given me the wrong dose of tablets to be on.  So, back next Wed for a scan to see how lining is coming.  I am trying to relax but very very worried about the effect on my endo, and if the passing urine thing happens again then we will need to stop tx I think.  Plus   that the fluid ion my uterine cavity also does not return.  Back at work today too and shattered!

xx


----------



## josjourney

Sugarpielaura, oh hun that needle sounds grim love, i hope the next ones wont leave you as sore   yes i agree with tablets seems like you have got alot there, we paid for all ours upfront and it caused such confusion, they tried charging me double for everything   i wont do that again think paying for what you need as you go is best. I bet you are full off emptions hun with the tx after last time but keep      this will work and all be fine next weds at scan im   for you sweetie all be ok   me too sooo tired after work im hoping tmr is a little easier, im wanting another holiday  . Im glad you are now on meds and on the journey hunni and it went ok. Hope your day at work tmr is ok too


----------



## princess29

Sugarpielaura, ouch that injection sounded nasty, but at least you have started now, I thing it is perfectly normal to have worries especially after last time but this is a different thing and I'm   all will go smoothly for you this time.

Jo, that the trouble with time off isn't it! When you go back it's a killer. I only did 4 hours yesterday and came home tired!   

Well it's my 3rd wedding anniversary today.  

So I'm off to have my hair done today as hubby is taking me for dinner tonight, I can't wait to get out and dress up for a change as I ve spent the last week in loose clothes!


----------



## dinkydott

hi girls.....

princess, i just wanted to jump on here to see how you are doing my sweet, happy annervisary my love.....
im finding it hard to come on ff at the min, so thats why im not about that much at the min, i feel like im in limbo and i need a new hobby....mmmm, not sure what, but any how hope your keeping ok and going easy, im thinking of you and be good to catch up soon,

hi all you other lovelys hope your all keeping good,

yay sugerpie yay for starting your tx....lots of


----------



## princess29

Completely understand you taking a break at the moment Claire, it is what you need    and we will all be here when you are ready to come back. xxx

Im ok and from tommorrow already into the 1WW I suppose! Im trying to play down any feelings I might have as I know the pesseries can mess with your body, I also keep having to stop myself thinking about how I felt in the last two pregnancies!   And also im used to the TWW from the IUIs so am probally a bit calmer than normal during this stage.   

Hope you are all ok. xxxx


----------



## LovesChoc

Afternoon Ladies,

Hoope your all ok?

Thanks Peppa for pointing me in the right direction. I couldn't find our new home!!  

Not a lot happening with me at the mo. Trying to arrange a couple of test before our consent consultation on the 7th Sept.

Im in the 2WW. AF due sometime from Saturday. Even though the clinic said I had only a 2% chance of getting pregnant naturally every month.......you never know the gods may of favoured me this month!!  

Sending you all big   anf tons of   vibes.

Cx


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls,
Princess happy anniversary for yest   i hope you and dh had a lovely night out hunni. Hope your 1ww going ok almost there now hunni  
Caroline, hi hun, im keeeping everything crossed for you sweetie    im the same trying and you never know just keeping    
Hi sugarpielaura, peppa, claire, flygirl,hanna and anyone else i missed   hope you are all ok.
AFM, busy at work yest so didnt come on ff as was soooo tired, starting my ovulation sticks next week so be       i ovulate then    as much as poss    i hope we are all ok and looking forward to the weekend


----------



## peppa pig

Hi ladies

Jos:  Now if you leave your pee pot about make sure Dp  doesn't think its essential oils    .  I was thinking   might be during my treatment this year if we ever get the kitchen finished it is supposed to be my first time hosting Christmas and i will be a sober host.  I understand you waiting till after and you never now you have lots of    so        you may not need any more treatment.  Hope work is less hectic for you tomorrow 



Caroline:  Hi hun    what sort of tests are you having done  ....sorry hope you don't mind me asking  good luck with them.      for   i am the same but i have a load of cheap test and i usually do one just to put my mind at rest as can't stand the dissapointment of being late only for the   to arrive.  I think i will be rubbish in the 2ww.  Pup in picture is Pipin its a girl with a boys name!  She is now 10 mths old and spoiled rotten she and her sister who my mum has are our Little miracles very very luck they lived (I also have the mum and dad) never again will i have puppy's they are all done now.  Do you have any pets? 



Claire:  Hi sweet.  Thought of any hobbies yet?  I understand you not being on so much at the mo...we  .  



Sugar:  Whats a PT primary teacher?  Hope work is going ok,  where abouts are you?  Scotland?  as schools where i live aren't back till Sep.
Glad you got your drugs but that injection sounded very painfull.  Have you found out about tablets yet do you have to many?
       that everything goes well for you sweet.  How is work?  I am gutted to be back although did have today off.  I now its easier said than done but try not to worry hun    



Princess:  Hope you had a  , where did you go for your meal?  did you get any nice treats from DH?  Glad your feelong calm,  not long to go now          
Well the workers will be pleased that you went to work everyone will get paid!!  My Nanny's local pub was the Keyberry, Do you know it?
Hope you taking it easy/relaxing/being pampered.  



Everyone else   hope life is treating you well    



AFM:  Well am i the only one that has a belly that resembles a 4mths PG woman without the baby honestly i daren't go near the    and any minute now someone is bound to ask me if i am PG.  Took today off work as Nanny was cremated today but she didn't have a funeral as per her wishes so i sat with some photos and bought a special candle a lighted it at the time her earthly body left this world.  We are having a service of celebration at the start Sep instead of a funeral.  Had to ring the hospital again today as DP   test pack still has not turned up...I   when Dp told me that the lady on the telephone said "  oh we best get that out ASAP so you can get cracking!!
Well my lovelys sweet dreams


----------



## princess29

Hi caroline, what tests are you having done hunny? I take it you are waiting to start IVF then?

Jo, get you with the ov sticks, I used to like doing them just to have something to do!! Good luck with this cycle,    AF doesnt come for a long while.   

Peppapig, yes its actually my Hubbys dads local so we go in there a fair bit!! How strange, we both also went to Decoy school too!


----------



## LovesChoc

Jo - Thanks. Yep you have to keep trying. You never know it could happen naturally before tx starts. Sending you lots of   and  

Peppa - I need to have bloods taking for FSH level and also I need to arrange a   test for my DP O and I have to have the dreaded smear test before as well which im having tomorrow  
I try not to test. I don't know why I don't as the waiting kills me. I should really. Feel the AF brewing. Hope it stays away until the weekend otherwise I can't have my smear!!
Pipin how sweet. She looks adorable. What breed? Yes I have to very spoilt Guinea Pigs. Alf and Ralph. They to are girls. They were being badly neglected by a friends flat mate as she couldn't be bothered with them so I took them and have had them for 2 years now. There original owner thought they were boys. Showed how much she new about them!!! I could of   her one if I had ever of met her. Poor little things.

That is funny what that lady said to your DP on the phone. Made me chuckle  

What stage in your treatment are you at? Is your stomach uncomfortable? Sounds it you poor thing.

Sorry to hear about your Nan. Thinking of you. It does sound lovely to have a celebration of her life and have candles and pictures of her. Sending you   and  

Princess29 - I have to have blood taken so they can see my FSH level. Also I have to have a smear which im having tomorrow   and my DP has to have   test.

To all you other ladies on here a big   and sending you lots of   and   

Cx


----------



## peppa pig

pipin is a jack russell

i am at the same stage as you dp has to have a test done....my bloods are all done....why the smear i don't think i have to have that done do i?

  havent started treatment just getting fat

hope your ok hun


----------



## LovesChoc

Peppa - She is sooooooooooo cute bless her. Im due a smear. I have to have them every year as a couple of years ago I had a serve case of cancerous cells. The clinic said they would not start treatment unless I had a negitive smear result. That's happening tomorrow. Will let them know that im waiting for IVF so they will hopfully rush it through. I will also arrange my FSH test whilst im there. 

     you are funny.

Sending you a big  

Cx


----------



## josjourney

Hiya girls,
*peppa*, hi hun you made me   yes i wont leave pee pot out just incase  and what she said to dp bless him... I know with the tests we have you forget our men have their bit to do too and im so glad im not doing that job  love the pup pic soooo cute.
What you did for your nans celebration sounds lovely hun, i hope you are ok  when do you think you are starting xmas or just after? i wont be far behind you all, we just want christmas to be drug free and im thinking new year new start..... hope you ok sweetie 
*Caroline* i know you seem to be doing so many tests before you get going drives you  goodluck tmr with smear i hate them the instrument they use reminds me of a shoe stretcher  and they tell you to relax...... with that there how can you  hope it goes ok sweetie 
*Princess*hi hun, yes got my sticks ready  my guess is im ovulating next week tuesday onwards, but after tx im not sure what will be happening so will just keep at it   hope you are ok 
*Sugarpie*, hope you are ok and you got tablets sorted with how many ect hun hope work ok 
*Claire, *hi sweetie, thinking of you hope you are doing ok 
AFM..... work work work work work....... so busy want to win lottery but think buying a ticket would be a good start  im doing fine just wishing my time away to start again if doesnt happen before   clinic said we wont have to have any more tests done as they said they are still fine so that is good, once we are ready we just ring clinic and book date to get flow chart of tx and find out drugs i will be taking, so be quicker then last time which is good. With work busy and courses ect im bookin into december already dates  it will go so quick girls. Big hi to everyone else i hope you are all ok today   xxxx


----------



## peppa pig

Jos a shoe stretcher....intresting thought   

Yes Christams will be alone soon AND I LOVE CHRISTMAS.

Not sure when will start at a guess i think mid November but who knows..... i wonder if i will be sticking Pessaries up my bum for Christmas!!!


----------



## princess29

Caroline, good luck with the smear tommorrow, never the nicest of things although the egg transfer is very simiular!! 

Peppa Pig, your right it is a small world!! Not long until your tests and things now then. Im not sure of your TTC journey im afraid so not quite up to speed! I also LOVE christmas and cant wait for this year because in spending it with my 3 little nieces, and get to be there to put them to bed on Christmas Eve and wake up with them on Christmas day as we are all staying at my Mum & Dads, just hoping we dont get any snow this year as last year we had to walk half a mile in the snow to get to my Mum and Dads!!!

Jo, your right your nxt tx will be here before you know it! Are you going private for this one or do you have another go on the NHS? You never know we might be cycle buddies.   

AFM im off to bed with a hot water bottle because its freezing here and im knackered!!!    cant even stay up to see whos going into big brother.


----------



## peppa pig

hi ladies i am off to watch bb its on till christams i hear first cbb then staight into the normal bb


----------



## LovesChoc

Morning Ladies,

Well AF turned up this morning so I have had to cancel my smear and re-arrange it for a weeks time!! 

Still trying to sort out my FSH blood test via my doctors. I have to have it done between days 2-5. My Doc's are saying they can't fit me in until weds next week which will be to late then. I explaind that I was waiting to start IVF and this test was important. I have to phone back at midday today to see if they can squeeze me in on either monday or Tuesday next week. So annoying!!!  

Also I can't seem to sort out my DB's sperm test. The clinic keep giving me numbers to call to arrange an appointment. When I phone they say it has to be arrange via the clinic!!! I can't get through to the clinic ive been trying for 2 days now. Im going to explode!!! AARRRAAAGGGHHH  

Sorry for the rant. i feel a bit better now  

Thank crunchie its Friday. And yes im eating a crunchie now. Soooo gooo   

Cxx


----------



## peppa pig

Hi Caroline

The bloods are a frustrating time and Drs receptionist aren't always the most helpfull of people  

Hope they have got you booked in now hun.  

2 days hun thats not good isn't there another number.... what if it was an emergency   

How frustrating for you


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls,
Peppa,     pessaries...... oh the joys, i did front door not back in the end as clinic said that was best   hear so many different stories i think either okay, you do get used to them hun after time. Another BB fan im hooked already i love it, cant wait for the normal BB and till xmas keep us girls minds occupied with tx going on 
Princess,    you wont need to cycle again , how is it going ? are you going bonkers yet    yes cycle buddies be great but im sure you wont need to be doing it again sweetie    im private hun as dp has children from previous relationship and my trust will not fund even though they dont live with us it is their rules crazy , but we do what we have to and it does cost lots of pennies but will be so worth it in the end   
Caroline, hun it is soooo frustrating all you want is to get the tests done as this is the start of such a big journey for you. I was lucky and got them done at work well bloods anyway but to get them to fax the results to the hospital you thought i was asking for gold......  the receptionist was so unhelpful, but did it in the end. As for dp test my hospital did it cost us 95ponds i think, and result was there next day. Hope you get them sorted soon hun.
Big hi to everyone else  
AFM, weekend is here    BB is back      im a happy girl today.... Just had dinner chinese very yummy, going to enjoy evening and no alarm tmr...... Sweetdreams lovelys chat tmr xxxx


----------



## princess29

Hi girls,

Ive done something really silly and need your help before I go crazy







So I suddenly had the urge to POAS yesterday afternoon so thought just do it and put it out of my system. So did a normal CB test and it came up with a clearly visable line as I was looking at it, wasnt expecting that so dipped a sainsburys cheapy and again that came up with a line. Got excited and though this is it.









5 mins later it suddenly dawned on me about the HCG trigger shot







it is 14 days since I triggered. I did do a test last Friday to see what was happening but only had a CBdigital in the house so just used that and it came up not pregnant. So I went to ASDA and bought another CB digi and a Asda cheapie, came home and used different urine to POAS these sticks and I got a clear line on the cheapie and pregnant 1-2 weeks on the digi.

This morning I have done some more tests and they have come out darker than yesterdays so just hoping that this is it for me? Would they be dead faint if it was the trigger still? I have put pictures up for you too see the bottom tests are todays.

So what do you think, im terrified the trigger is still in my system and the BFPs are not real.


----------



## princess29

Cant post pics saying they are too big? How do I do this?


----------



## princess29

Links

URL=http://s753.photobucket.com/albums/xx179/matty2906/?action=view&current=photo4.jpg]







[/URL]

URL=http://s753.photobucket.com/albums/xx179/matty2906/?action=view&current=photo2.jpg]







[/URL]

URL=http://s753.photobucket.com/albums/xx179/matty2906/?action=view&current=photo1.jpg]







[/URL]


----------



## dinkydott

morning princess my lovely, your naughty doing tests early but only 4 days to go, trigger shot should be 10 days, so that def should be out your body, so i would def def say whoooo my sweeti i think you preg, lines are lines no matter how faint, and if they are getting stronger then thats more hgs going in your body, i think you can have a dance, 
get a nother dig 0ne thats say peg 1-2 weeks ect, that will def help,       xxxxx

hi every1 else, hope your all well,

jo bb i like it but dp dont we watch the going in 1, but i missed last nights,   your food sounded yummy last night,

pepper pig hi ya hunni, hope your ok and keeping well, not long now,  

cath hi hunni, the waiting is horrid hey, are you nhs or privet,  

afm i hate this limbo, iv even dyed my hair yesterday out of beeing crazy, but it came out nice, i like it thankgod, thought i was going to have to cry when doing it,  
off out today on a very big pub crawl, i need it so much not done it in so long, so looking 4ward to today, and yay the sun is shining xxxx


----------



## princess29

Thanks for your reply Claire, I know im a total numpty! I am suffering for doing it now believe me.   

So do you think I should do the other CB digi? I did one yesterday that came up pregnant 1-2 weeks so was going to wait a few more days before doing it, do you think if im still getting a BFP tommorrow then its real? Gosh im so wound up now.   

Your day sounds a lot of fun hun, and you have new hair too and the sun! Its horrible here. Have a fab time Claire. xxx


----------



## dinkydott

princess this might help........hunni thats why they say dont test, but i no, i no, its so hard not to then you leave your self in a mess, but hunni i think you have a god chance,    .....

This is what happens in a 2 day transfer:
1dpt...Embryo is growing and developing
2dpt...Embryo is growing and developing
3dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
4dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
5dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
6dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
7dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
8dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & foetal cells
9dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
10dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops
11dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops
12dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT


----------



## peppa pig

Hi Princess came across this hope it helps 

trigger shot  takes 1 day per 1000iui to get out of your system.  

AND you said you tested last week and it came back negative so thats a sign that the trigger is out of system and the tests are for real.  I think your pregnant.  Be nice to yourselves don't suffer you have suffered enough on this journey please try to relax sending you lots of PMA    

Claire enjoy your day LOVE the new look.  Sunshine....its pouring here


----------



## princess29

Claire thanks for that hun, so acorrding to transfer day im 10dpt so it is defo a big possibility that I could get a BFP at this stage, especially if two of the embies have taken? Im in a right tiss!   

Peppa Pig, thanks for that, I have read online that in takes approx 10 days to leave the system and today is 14 so just praying this is right, I really wish I used a normal test for testing the trigger but only has a CB digi so just used that. This is so so hard you    for a BFP then all you do is worry. I think I will start to believe it on Wednesday! xxx


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls, 
Oh princess that sounds positive to me hunni   im    and keeping    for otd but i think you are def pg sweetie, im keepinf everything crossed and sending lots of pma a a big   xxx
Claire, i love the hair hunni you look great sweetie. Enjoy your pub crawl have a few for me  xxx
Peppa, hope you ok lovely   xxx
Caroline, sugarpie, big hi hope you all ok   xxx


----------



## princess29

Thanks Jo, I'm so scared right know you wouldn't believe it, the 2 previous losses are playing heavily on my mind right now and it's hard to relax. I'm trying my best as I know it's for the best but it's hard! Keep praying for a sticky one! Xxx


----------



## josjourney

Princess, i totally understand why you would feel so scared hun, im    really hard for you that this is a sticky one and all will be fine sweetie xxx


----------



## peppa pig

morning ladies

Claire: Did you have fun yesterday?

Princess:  Hope you are ok?  Thinking of you     for a sticky one or two,  Is DH on holiday from work now?  When do you go glamping?
AFM:  DP pack has arrived so will need to go to Bristol soon to do sample.  The sun is shining today


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Sorry that I haven't been about this week.  Been tough and I will explain later.

Jo:  Thanks for your support.  Work is ok I guess, but like you I would like to win the lottery!  I would need to start buying tickets though!!    Good luck with your ovulation sticks this week.  

Princess:  Thanks.  happy belated anniversary.    Hope that you had a lovely meal out.  I am soooooooooooooo excited that you could be preggers!       that your tests are right.  Many congrats.

Claire:  Hope that you are ok and I think that it is totally understandable to get a bit of distance to think about things etc...  Only natural.  I am loving your new hair and hope that your pub crawl went well and that you are not suffering too much!  

Peppa:  I am a secondary teacher in Scotland so we went back on Monday.  I am a Principal Teacher/Faculty Head so I have 12 teachers in my subject department that I manage.  Bit of a shock to the system being back.  Like I have never been away!!  Great to see the kids but still.  Soooo early to get up!!    I am on 3 tablets a day and guess I just have loads!!!I am glad that hubby's kit arrived and that he can get down to business!     

Caroline:  Such a hassle.  Hope that you manage to get the bloods etc... all sorted out.  

Afm, I have had a rough week.  Started the HRT tablets and they have indeed triggered my endo.  I am getting rectal pain and tummy pain but I was expecting that.  Main issues is that I am struggling to empty my bladder again.    It got really bad at the end of last week and has been going on since Tues.  So, they think that I have endo on my bladder and this is causing the probs.    I phoned the clinic yesterday and they are getting me in tom morning to scan me to make sure that I am not in retention.  I am feeling a bit better today and worry that they think that I run to them with every little thing.  This is honestly not the case and I waited days before contacting them.  Plus, the last time, I was in so much pain, I was referred to A&E.  Just worry that they think that I am a panic merchant.  Plus, I went undiagnosed for over 12 yrs and ended up with a bowel resection and ileostomy so sometimes think that my panic is justified.   If all is well, then I need to just put up with it and keep going.  If not, then I will need a cathetar and the cycel will be cancelled.  Was thinking of not going tom as I am feeling better but think that I will go.  Just don't want to be wasting anyone's time.  Lining scan is still on Wed, hopefully.  I also saw my colo-rectal surgeon this week who wants to give me an MRI scan but I need to wait until after the cycle has failed or finished so waiting for that.  In addition, work is tough.  I am just finding it so hard to concentrate on anything, except health things.  Feel guilty but can't help it.  Ok, sorry for long rant but feel a bit better now.    

Hope that you are all well.  

xx


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls  
Sugarpie, hi sweetie i was   reading your post you are going through so much, dont feel you are wasting anyones time they are there to sort everything out and after what you went through last time it is understandable you would be symptom spotting and best to go for scan tmr put mind at rest. I will be thinking of you and      everything is ok and no fluid/retention goodluck for tmr hunni   try and stay strong  
Peppa, glad sample pack arrived get that done and another tick hun  
Princess, i hope you are ok sweetie, not long to otd now      
Claire, hi hunni, hope you are not suffering too much today after pub crawl hope you are ok  
Caroline, hi sweetie, hope all ok  
Big hi to everyone else hope you are all ok  
AFM, ive had a busy day today so am ready for bed looked after my nephew to give my sister time to pack for hols he is now crawling and into everything so he def kept me on my toes today, you just take eyes off him for secs and he is at my tv and sky trying to pull card out   love him to bits though so dont mind feeling tired now. He is standing now aswell holding on,  so wont be long before he is walking cant wait. Well im off to bed girls catch up tmr sweetdreams xxxx


----------



## princess29

Hi! 

Claire, how are you hun? Did you have a good day on the pub crawl? Hope you didnt suffer too much yesterday!   

Peppa Pig, Great news on the test kit coming through, when will you go to get it done? Yes Hubby is now on his week off thank goodness, at least he will stop me going crazy! We go glamping tommorrow so need to get sorted today.   

Sugarpie, so sorry to hear you are having a hard time with illness, I think you have done the right thing by having the scan done as you need to know everything is ok.      Everything goes well today and you get good news. 

Jo, Your Nephew sounds like a right little tinker! I know what it is like because I have my Nieces on a Friday and they are 1 and 2, its not too bad but then I pick the 5 year old up from school and its madness!!     Fun though!

AFM, 

Well I think I have got my BFP now as the test are getting darker, there are not a lot darker than the ones done 24 hours before but definatly darker than the ones done 48 hours ago, which is right from what I have read online as its says HCG doubles every 48-72 hours. I just wish this wasnt so hard, I dont feel like I can enjoy it becuase of what has happened before, every little pain makes me terrified, even tho I know they can be normal in early pregnancy, I feel like a mess. Just hoping we get too Wednesday and still have a BFP, I might be able to relax a bit then! xxx


----------



## LovesChoc

Morning Ladies I hope you all had a fab weekend?

Princess29 -   Wow that is fantastic news. Im so pleased for you. Stay   and try and relax. i know its easy for me to say and I bet I would of tested if i was in your situation. Sending you a big  

Claire - Love the hair. Really suites you. Hope you had a fab pub crawl and totally let your hair down  

Jo - Morning. Hope you have caught up on your sleep. Sounds like you had fun with your little nephew  

Superpielaura - All sorted now other then the test for DB. Got my FSH blood test tomorrow and smear on Friday   Hope your ok?  Sorry to hear about your rought week 

Peppa - Hi hope your ok?  

Well I have my FSH blood test tomorrow on day 5. I hope it will be ok? I know that it is done on days 2-5 of your AF but is day 5 to late? My smear is booked for friday not looking forward to that at all   All I have to do now is arrange for my DB's test. Lets hope I get that sorted out today as its getting annoying now!!.
Big hello to anyone I have missed.

Sending big   to you all and  

Cx


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls,
Princess,    all sounds so good hunni im so pleased for you, like caroline said try and relax and im sending lots of    all will be fine sweetie.  
Caroline, goodluck with tests tmr hun and friday, it is all ticking off now of things to do, i hope you got appt sorted for db tests 
Sugarpie, hope you got on ok today hun, been thinking of you  
Peppa, and claire hope you both ok hunnis, and anyone else i missed big  
AFM, long day at work just cooking dinner then feet up and relax    xxxx


----------



## dinkydott

hi my lovelys....

just wanted to jump on and say hi and hope evry1 is good, and did you all have a fab weekend,

afm, i was worse for wear yesterday but heyho,
iv decided to change clinics, not for any other reason but travel.....ofu is 3hrs drive but the other unit i want to change to is only 55mins, herts and essex....so hoping they will let me change when i go for my follow up,


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Ladies 

*Jo: * Thanks. Your support is much appreciated.  Glad that you had a nice time with your nephew and hope that you are enjoying a lazy night.
*
Princess*: Sooooo exciting. I can imagine that you must be very nervous but things are looking very very good. Stay strong. 

*Caroline:* Glad that everything is getting sorted. Don't really kow about the bloods to be honest, but if they say days 2-5 good then i am sure that it will be fine. 

*Claire:* Sorry to hear that you had a rough day yesterday although it is totally understandable.   I think that changing clinics for convienience is a good thing to do. Anything to reduce your stress.  

Afm, well I went for the scan this morning and am pleased to say that I am not in retention. They think that I do wither have endo on my bladder or in it and that is why I am having a lot of bother with my endo. Did feel that I was wasting their time a bit, but feel better for knowing. Still not great though that I have endo on bladder as that will need addressed at some point.  However, we can keep going and I just need to put up with it at the moment. So, I am back on Wed morning for my lining scan and hope that all is well and that there is no sign of that pesky fluid!!  Fingers crossed.

xx


----------



## peppa pig

Sugar: Sorry to hear that you are suffering and had a tuff week with so much pain and worry    It really does sound horrible everything that you have been through with the endo AND and I don't think you are a panic merchant but someone who has had a tough time of it, who knows their body well enough to realise something is not right. So glad that its not retention and you can carry on     for nice thick lining for you with no icky fluid.   about the endo in bladder not nice    but glad for you that you now know and you feel reassured.  

I used to live in Scotland until i was 13.

Claire:  Worst for wear well good time then i take it?   Changing clinics like sugar said i can only second that if it reduces you stress then thats a good thing.  Whats the info on the new clinic?  What do others on FF say about it?  

Caroline: Hello... Glad you got booked in to get your bloods done.  I have had my FSH recently and it was done on day 4 and i was exactly the same as you worried that i had it done to late but you know what i kept telling myself if day 4-5 wasn't ok they wouldn't but it on the form it  would say day 2-3.  

Princess:      Congratulations such wonderful news sooooooooooooo pleased for you.  Have a lovely time Glamping it up and i was going to say try  not to worry but i know thats impossible     enjoy the break, take it easy. Will you taking more time off work still?  will be phoning clinic in the morning to book an appointment for DP apparently they aren't doing testing again till September...i guess they are shut for holidays so i am worried there will be a rush of people needing appointments. Will update tomorrow.

Jos:  Sounds like you had your hands full are the little sweethearts going any where nice on their hols?  Relaxing evening sounds good. Hope you have a shorter day at work tomorrow.   

AFM:  Had a lovely weekend and got a new dress bright colours for September a Maxi dress i am really pleased with it cause i think it looks fab and it was a bargain reduced from £28 TO £8.  Back to work today boohoo.  Phoning hospital in the morning to book ....the test which DP has had done before and it was fine so hope nothing has changed there.


----------



## princess29

Hi girls, 

Caroline, good luck with your blood test today, they can never find my veins so hate having it done, im sure it will all be fine tho! I dont remember having that test done but must off, its been 3 and a half years since I had all the tests done so a bit vague now! Not long for your appointment now either!   

Claire, it sounds like a good idea to change clinics, it must be quite stressful travelling all of that way, our clinic is only 1 hours away and thats bad enough! 

Sugarpielaura, Glad to hear there was no fluid and you are ok to carry on, im rooting for you to get your ET! Hope all goes well tommorrow, what will happen for you then? 

Peppa pig, your dress sounds lovely!! And a right bargain.    Yep off glamping today, unfortunatly its really raining here    at least we dont have to set up a tents tho! Im not really sure what to do about work, I think im going to try and reduce my hours a bit as I work from 7.30am until 6.30pm at the moment so am going to see if I can do 9-5 for a bit, I know my doctor would sign me off completely but ive taken all of my holiday now and the morgage still has to be paid!    

I hope you get an appointment for your    test, im sure it will all be fine, thwy can get the results back very quick if they need too, when I was having IUIs they used to do it in 2 hours so I wouldnt worry about that. Does your DP take zinc? If not it would a good idea to start just to give them a kick, also omega 3 is very good for mens fertility (and your own) my Hubby also took a multivit. xxx

JO, you sounds like your working hard hun, make sure you take it easy when you get home.   

AFM, Well I said that today was going to be test day and I have got another dark result, so ive officially got my   I am very happy about it as there was moments that I really thought this wouldnt work, like I have said before im very nervous about it all but need to stop and be happy. We arent going to tell anyone enless they ask which by tommorrow im sure they will but for now just my parents know. I think it will feel more real tommorow, and im going to do another CB digital! xxx


----------



## LovesChoc

Princess29 -    I'm so pleased for you. A big congrats. Had bloods done. Should get the results by the end of the week. You will have to have quite a few now. Lets hope you veins put in a show    

Jo,Sugerpielaura and Peppa - Had my bloods done. She was fab the lady hardly felt it. Got a little bruise thought but all good. Should have the results by the end of the week. Next is Smear and DB's   test then done.

Claire -   Hope your ok?

I found out yesterday that its not a Consent Consultation im going to on the 7th. Its just a evening presentation!! From there you book the consent consultation. Gutted. I don't know how I got that into my head then!!  

Sendig you all big   and  

Cx


----------



## peppa pig

Have a lovely holiday princess look forward to hearing all about it and yes i agree time to embrace your  and take things easy.

Caroline glad your tests went OK. , i will be intrested to hear what they say at the presentation and HOW disappointing that you have to wait to book your consent appointment   your appointment comes through quickly.

Sugar:   for good result for you tomorrow at your scan.


AFM: Appointment booked 6th Sep have to be there at 9.30pm early morning for us, would go up the night before and stay in a hotel but then theres the joy of having 3 dogs and nobody to look after them, appointment s only at this time as did ask for a later one but they said only at this time as the need sample am to monitor it ALL day!! This is different to last clinic but i guess it shows they are thorougher.


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Peppa:  Thanks.    I hope that all goes to plan this time.  Lining scan tomorrow so fingers crossed.    Your maxi dress sounds lovely.  I would love to wear one but just too small.  They drown me.    Have a fab holiday and hope that the weather clears up soon.

Princess:  Wooooo hooooo!!!      That is fantastic news.  

Caroline:  That's a shame about it being the presentation but hopefully you can get the ball rolling and not too long for you.  Glad that bloods went well.  

Afm, lining scan tomorrow so everything crossed.  Appt at 7.30am so bright and early for me!!!     that there is no fluid and that we can continue.  I think what they do tom depends on lining thickness but need to start pessaries at some point and also have transfer.  Passing quite a bit of discharge at the moment.  Anyone else get this?

xx


----------



## josjourney

*Princess*, ohhhh big congrats sweetie      im so happy for you, great news 
*Sugarpie*, i hope scan went well today hun, sorry to hear about endo in bladder must be painful hun  but no fluid all good there and you are moving to next stage, got everything crossed for you hunni 
*peppa*, hi hun, not long till appt now sooo exciting another step closer   bargain dress sounds lovely, my sister and family are camping in dorset first time away for little nephew im sure he will come back walking. Hope you are ok 
*Caroline*, glad bloods went ok hunni, you must be  it is presentation meeting not consultation but like sugarpie said it gets things moving and nearer to appt, this time seems to take forever sweetie but when you start it just goes soooo quick i promise 
*Claire,* hope you recovered from night out hunnni, i hope you had a good drink  changing clinics sounds better for travel hun and like girls said be less stress for you. I thought of changing but my consultant is so highly thought of and i feel trust with them im going to stick with that hospital, plus isnt too far from home or work if i have to pop up there for anything between patients  hope work going ok 
Big hi to everyone else 
AFM, day off friday       going to coast with mum and dad so be very nice, and just starting to think of next cycle now. Going to ring hospital tmr or fri see if by january i will need any of the bloods updated, im sure i wont but thought check now and i can be getting that done. Feel like i am doing something then i feel like claire at mo bit limbo but work busy and have so many things booked with work courses ect time will fly, just got to keep   and   . Chat later girls hope everyone is ok  xxxx


----------



## dinkydott

afternoon my lovelys.....

princess.....yay again my love....hope your ok,  

pepperpig hi hunni, how are you what appt have you got for the 6th of sep, think i may have missed some thing you have said sorry sweeti,

suagarpie, how did you get on at your scan today   

hi cath, im good thankyou, how are you sweeti, mmmm the consent appt wont be far behind this 1, xx

hi jo my lovely, oh how lovely your going to the coast the weekend....last bankholis for a while, yes it took alot of thinking re changing my clinic ofu are fab and i dont want to make the wrong move, but herts 7 essex are so much closer by 4hrs....so i dont want the stress of traveling after ec and et, i will still be with cambridge ivf for the rest, scans, consultants and follow up, just hope cambridge will let me change cant see why not h&e are in saterlilte with ofu and cambridge, 
i can see why you are staying at your clinic every thing is good for you, i wish ofu was near then i would not have to make this chose, but iv heard all good things with H&E......are hunni away from your nephew  even a few weeks and they grow so fast,
iv got my niece and nephew this weekend sat and sunday night also dp little boy so house full.....cant wait....it will help me, i booked them in for me to have them when i was on my 2ww.....just incase  

afm.....well i got a letter today from ofu re my failed cycle and they have said every thing was good and just putting it down to badluck.....errrrmmmmmm thanks bad luck....oh or chance they said, oh well least i no its not the embryos or eggs, just plain old badluck  dont no how to take that......working hard as always and trying to keep busy busy tell my follow up....ooooh not long, 1 month....

oh jo when i spoke to my clinic re my bfn....on phone, they said by nov i will need all my test done again, its every 6months....so depending on when you last had them done, xxxxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies  

Jo:  Sounds like youhave a lovely day planned on Fri.    Enjoy.  Your next cycle will come around in no time at all.    

Claire:  Oh my, you do indeed have a busy week planned.    Enjoy.    Sounds like moving would be so much easier re the travel and everything.  Good luck with it all.  The letter mus have been hard to read,   but if you spin it on the positive, then there is no reason why it didn't work (know this must be hard to accept) but no different tests, ops, drugs etc... needed.  Just a wee bit of luck and it will be with you during your next cycle.     

Afm, san went fine this morning.  My lining is 8.1mm which they said was 'perfect'.  I thought that it might be a bit low but they said that they are looking for anything over 6mm and I am on day 10 of progynova and that it will be more by the time of et.  To start the pessaries tomorrow (twice a day)   and go for transfer a week today, so Wed 31st so hopefully lining grown a bit more by then too!  I will get a phone call on Wed to let me know if my blast has thawed.    They are also hoping that the pessaries will help a bit with my side effects.  Here's hoping.   Did you take time off work after et?  How long?

xx


----------



## LovesChoc

Peppa- What a beautiful picture. How sweet. Im in love. Is that Pipin? Me to. I think its some form of slide show and information night. It must be to make sure you know what your getting yourself into. I think we have to pay £185 for the pleasure though!! We have to attend otherwise we cannot move forward with them.  Whats happening on the 6 sept?  

Superpielaure - Thanks lovley. Hopefully we can book the Consent Consultation at this presentation?  Great news on your lining  

Jo - I do hope so. Hoefully we can book the consent consultation at this presentation? Bit gutted but never mind. Time is flying you appointment will be here in know time. I can't believe we are nearly in sept already!! Enjoy you trip to the coast  

Claire -Hi hope your doing ok?  

Cxx


----------



## peppa pig

Caroline: yip thats our Pipin. £185 WHAT  hope they give away lots of freebies     What clinic are you with? Dp has his little soldiers    tested on the 6th.  Have you phoned   to see if your bloods are back yet..bet they are?

Sugar:  Nice to know that you are perfect    so glad for you.    everything is perfect next week... you sure have a big week   coming up next week    for blasts are they defrosting them all? I haven't had et yet but from what others say its very individual.  I am a complete stress head and work can be very challenging so i plan to take 2ww off.

Claire:  Have a fab time   what do you have planned to keep everyone entertained?  Letter well its quite in your face to see it like that i thought that was the point of the follow up appointment.  Did you know they would be writing to you? 

Jos:  Day off for you tomorrow how lovely i am jealous   think i will take a half day tomorrow.  Have a nice time at the coast   where abouts you going?  

Looks like its Yours and Clarie's turn at being the pin cussions and getting your bloods done. 

it won't be long now but i know what you mean about being in limbo i feel like its taking forever but i have started eating more healthy and cutting down the alcohol again

Princess:  Hi hope your having a nice time. 

Well not sure what i am up to this weekend....but i am loving BB


----------



## peppa pig

CAROLINE: Just saw you changed ticker....your at the same clinic Claire is /was at?

Claire did you have to go to a presentation?


----------



## dinkydott

afternoon my lovely.....

pepperpig hi ya hunni....lol you seem to be in a good moods loved to read your post made me smile    
thanks for clering up the 6th i wanted to no to what you was doing, bless dh....all fun and games....
well re my weekend depending on the weather, just going to take it as it comes, dp son and my nephew get on really well so will play together 24/7.....dp sons birthday last weekend so got a few new wii games so im sure they will want to play on them, and drive me  .....my niece will be truning 5 next week so she can have her pressies early and that will keep her happy plus i will bake some cakes with her, hopfully we will get out to park and town for and mac donals mmmmm my fav,
ooooh you having half day tomorrow,

yes im at ofu but i saterlite with cambridge ivf clinic im on nhs, but i did have a info meeting like cath will be at ofu, mine was at addenbrooks cambridge, so not sure how ofu work, but they spoke about ofu and the ec and et there, ofu is a fab clinic and lovely staff there, when i went for ec/et i was please with the way i was treated and looked after, when you go into the main waiting room there is a glass window where you can see them in the lab and what they are doing all the lab stuff, its amazing, when i went back for et i was thinking in waiting room looking into window my embroys are in there, strange feeling seeing the incubaters and staff looking into microscopes, 

pepperpig yep back to having more bloods use to it now and every thing that goes with it, dp will have to have sample taken again, i think although when we had ec they said it was good so not sure if he will, because been less than 6 months, i will need my fhs done and the others because i had my last lot done back in nov/dec.....not sure about the hIv ones ect, 

the letter was a bit in my face and no i was not expecting it, it was from ofu and not cambridge my follow up is at cambridge, but i think they send a letter as matter of course, it was short, just telling me the out come, but follow up they go more into depth and decusse the next move, by the looks of thing it could be the same as last cycle,
i have things i want to ask them, ie.....if every thing was good why not stick....bad luck.....mmmmm......i want to ask if it could be me, ie ulterus lining, or my immune, killer cells, antibodies, hydrosalpinx- toxic fluid on the tubes, which you get when you have damgde tubes, thick blood, ie sticky or clotting blood, which my dad died of a blood clot, so could i get it, all these they dont tell you about but can have a inpacted on ivf not working, they try and brush it under capet by say EVERY THING WAS GOOD APART FROM NOT STICKING, ITS JUST BAD LUCK .   you can see iv been looking around ff.....maybe to much but like i said they dont tell you half of it, cos nhs to much money....but i think if its some thing like thick blood i can have asprin or icould be in there for some time,
its prob nothing to worry about and sure if they was consered about the above they would of picked up on it, but still i need to no, mmune, steroids, or other drugs to help ivf, sure in the long run it will cost nhs less to save time and not waist a cycle, if you are privet you can pay for the tests.....they offer it to you, but nhs they dont offer, 
oooooh so sorry iv just got carried away....but any how these are the things im going to ask at follow up, so could be in there a while, its prob nothing and they will put my mind at rest but i need to no...


----------



## princess29

Caroline, glad your bloods were ok, Your presentation evening will still be good to go to and get more information hun, we had our seminar and consultation all on the same day which was great but a lot of information all at once.   I think it all depends on the clinic to how it works. Are you on NHS? I know it all works different if you are private too. xxx

Peppa Pig, I love the stars!! So pretty! Good news that you are all booked in, is it just DH's sample that day or do you have a meeting or anything too? I really found that starting preparing myself made it feel a lot more real and helped me a lot, will you be doing acupunture too? I found it really helped me, in fact im carrying on with it now too. Im also loving BB, cant wait to catch up on the planner tonight! It was nice to get away but im glad to be home, making a nice carbornara tonight and chilling!   

Sugarpie, glad your scan went well and your linning sounds perfect    Its good they are starting you on the pesseries early too, and they arent that bad at all really, I like the comfort that they are helping things along, especially now.      that your blast will thaw well, are you having 1 but back? With regards to work I have had 3 weeks off, finished when we had EC and then had the 3 weeks, only worked 2 half days in between and rested as much as possible, I must admit I am looking forward to going back on Tuesday as my mind is on overdrive    and im hoping it will stop me thinking about it 24/7! But I am glad I took the time I did. xxx

JO, I understand you must be in limbo a bit, but it will come around really soon, the nights are already drawing in and it will be Christmas before we know it    I love winter, but the fire on and the candles and yummy casseroles to eat!! Do you know if you will be on the same protocol as last time or will they change stuff and do things different? 

Claire, gosh that letter must have been a shock, what a horrible think to recieve, I didnt know they did that? Thought you just had a follow up when you were ready. On the plus side, as horrible as it is to hear it does seem to be bad luck and at least they are not putting it down to any other problems. I do agree with you the the NHS are very set in the ways they are allowed to do things, there were times that I would have liked to discuss things such as our previous losses and if there was anything that could be done to help but ended up talking about it in the theater after ET as it was the only change to speak to the doctor!    and yesterday when I called it was just well your booked in for a viability scan and thats it, now other advise apart from dont book to see your GP until after, lovely made me feel great! At least with your follow up you will get chance to be able to get your questions answered. xxx


----------



## peppa pig

Hello

Claire, Princess i totally get your points and think i need to get my list togarther for my consultation appointment which is on the 29th....AND IF I GET TOLD I HAVE TO GO TO A POWERPOINT PRESENTATION I WILL SCREAM.

I will only have one shot at this and if there is any issues with uterus lining, or my immune, killer cells, antibodies, hydrosalpinx- toxic fluid on the tubes then i need to know prior. I can't bear to think of it not working and don't speak to DP about it because i now that i should have a PMA and he will say...you can't think like that and shouldn't thinking you Will need to another go is like saying you don't think the first one will work bla bla bla love him but know where he will go with it.

I don't know if you have heard of this but my auntie who lives in America had ivf 5 times with a bfn and then prior to 6th time had white blood cells from her DH injected into her arm when i mentioned this to my last consultant she looked at me like she sucking on a lemon anyway my auntie she swears thats why it worked after that it worked and then she went on to have a natural bfp she swears it rebooted her system both the injection and the ivf. By the way she is a practice manager as a gp. I should give her a call as i haven't told anyone....its like therapy sometimes posting on here what am i doing to frightened to tell people course i should contact her.

Also with my m/c's in the past i will be looking to talk about that aswell.

When is the scan princess?


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies  

Caroline:  Sorry not sure about the presentation.  We don't have anything like that at my clinic.  I am sure that you will be able to get organised and booked up though.  

Peppa:  Thanks.  Just hope that the damned fluid stays away!!    I will be thawing just the one blast at a time.  Hopefully won't lose any in the thaw.   

Claire:  Sounds like you have a lovely weekend planned.  

Princess:  Thanks.  I am having just the one put back.  Concerns that my body could not cope with any more due to previous surgeries and ileo.  So here's hoping.    I think that I have decided that I will go into work on Wed and then once I get the call, I will go for et then take the Thurs and Fri off, have the weekend and then back to work on the mOnday.

Afm, started pessaries this morning.  Was fine.  Def had some on my pantyliner but assuming that this is normal.  Another one for tonight before bed.  Praying that the fluid stays away.

xx


----------



## dinkydott

hi girls,

pepperpig hello lovely...sorry when i posted i didnt mean to get you worried about immune testing ect, but its things that clinic seem to want to run away from, yes def call you auntie, oooh fab that, that thing worked for her, see thats another thing us english seem to have a stiff upper lip when it comes to trying diff things in the med world, yet we should be far develpoed, like other places have 3 or4 embryos put back, no not england, why....because we are getting over poperlated with other people comimg into our citys and so girls like use have to pay for it,   sorry 4 rant, 
pepperpig glad you can come on here and rant thats what we are here for, 

hi sugarpie, glad your hplding out ok, yep the pressies.......its def ok to see bits of it, mine did all the time, so cool you have pantyliners on, i got worried that i was loosing half of it, but then again what can you do,lol, 

hi princess, did you have a nice time, yes i no when i got letter i was like ok was not excpecting this, but that must be how ofu work, wanted to get in touch with me directed as im not going ther for follow up, well they could of called to tell me letter was in post, 
re the nhs, see its bad when things go wrong they run, or they have no answer for they berry there heads, dont get me wrong im very very greatfull for the help im getting, just wish some times it was not half a job hey, please try and keep positive about you bfp and you will have scan soon to see a little heart beat, 

hi jo, thought you might be on tonight, but if i miss you, hello hope ou ok sweeti and have afab day tomorrow,

hi cath my love hope your ok...and time moving fast, when you are in the waiting game its seems like 4ever, but then you look back and think hey that time was not so slow, every hurdle you cross ie appts another come, but you do get through it, after your appt next, it does fly trust me, you will be starting tx b4 you no it, 
xxxxxxx


----------



## peppa pig

morning well actually it afternoon

No worries Claire you didn't worry me just gave me a kick up the   to get thinking about my appointment.

  hi everyone else happy bank  holiday


----------



## LovesChoc

Peppa - She is so gorgeous bless her. Blinking well hope so. Im private so you have to pay for absolutely everything!! I will have every freebie going if there are any   Good luck with your DP test. Just phoned. My bloods are back. They are printing out a copy for me to collect and take with me when I go. I asked the lady on the phone what the levels where but she said she wasn't medically trained so couldn't tell me what my FSH level was. It has be be around 10 to be good? Will pop and get it on Tuesday. I  the level is good. The doctor wrote on the test notes that all was normal and no need for an appointment.  OFU does sound good from what Claire has said. Its nice to know from someone that has been there 

ClaireScott - Thanks for the info you passed onto Peppa. Was helpfull. Hope your ok?  

Princess29 - It will be good im sure. Explain how it all works etc. Im private as in the area I live they dropped the age limit to 34 and below so just missed out     

Superpielaura - Im sure I will. Hopefully this presentation will explain whats next etc and we will go from there. Im   the fluid stays away  


Hope you all have a fab Bank hols. Catch up with you next week


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies  

Claire:  Yeah, it is a strange feeling - the pessaries that is.  Not too bad but there must be a boit of a buil up after a while!!   

Hi to all the lovely ladies and I hope that you are well.    Quick question:  I have not yet had et but am at the pessary stage.  Can I have sex or is that a big no no?

Thanks

xx


----------



## peppa pig

Morning ladies

Sugar this is what my clinic say

Q. Can we have sex?
A. There is no evidence that sexual intercourse in the early stages of your treatment, or after embryo
transfer or IUI, has any adverse effect. If anything, the limited information we have is that normal
sexual intercourse may have a small beneficial effect. However, we would advise you to avoid sexual
intercourse for 3 5 days before your egg collection or IUI treatment to improve the quality of the
man’s sperm.

so i guess thats a yes in your case BUT i would be interested  he hear what the rest of the group say as this is only one clinic advice and i believe there are a lot of different views on the above.


----------



## dinkydott

morning my lovelys....

re the sex, i would not have it in the 2ww....my clinic said yes,its fine, but i no other clinics say no, in there info books, i got when looking for clinics, wanting to change......
i did have sex, as my clinic said yes, on the sat night, by the sunday morning something came out of me jelly like and from then on i felt diff and new i would not get my bfp, i was right and swear it was because i had sex, it was 4 days b4 my test, so my next cycle im staying well away from my dp.....


afm sad.com.....my grandad past away last night, bless him, 

busy day/weekend thou as iv have all the children staying,   xxxxx


----------



## princess29

So sorry to here about your Grandad Claire  

The advise our clinic gave was no sex after ET but nothing about before, they also said no housework, especially hoovering, no spicy food and up your protein for the TWW and if you get a BFP continue the advice for a further 3 weeks after. Hope this helps! Xxx


----------



## peppa pig

Sorry to hear your sad news Claire thinking of you


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls,
Claire, hi lovely im  so sorry to hear about your grandad sweeti   sad time for you hun thinking of you hope you are ok  
Sugarpie, keeping    fluid stays away hun too, re sex question we was told ok prior to ET not after that. Hope you are ok  
Peppa, hi hunni, im loving BB too hope you ok  
Princess, hope all ok sweeti and you got feet up, do you have a scan date? 
Caroline, Yes nice to chat to claire re clinic hun, i know it is so much to take in at the beggining i had constant headaches  and waking in the night with questions, but it will all fall into place soon hun  
Big hi to all you other girlies  
sorry i havnt had chance to get on hear last few days been very busy, with working then day out got soaked!!!!! was sunny early on then it was heavy rain but nice to get away for day even if i did get very very wet   My dp birthday next sat so been planning a small party for him, hes dad bought him a nice tv for birthday so we have been playing with that getting it set up. Enjoying weekend with dp just chilling today. Hope you are all ok xxxx


----------



## peppa pig

Hi just came across this think i will be buying some you can get it in boots

Robitussin and its Effect on Cervical Mucus

Robitussin works on the cervical mucus and increases your chances of getting pregnant

Robitussin is a popular brand of cough syrup and it might be surprising to consider its relation with fertility. But the fact is that this expectorant is used to loosen and thin mucus of a different kind too, called cervical mucus, in women. Robitussin is only a specific brand and any expectorant that contains guaifenesin as the only active ingredient can be used in its place. Generic versions are most likely available as well. Be sure to carefully inspect the ingredients list to make sure the ONLY active ingredient as guaifenesin. Any other ingredients can diminish the effect you are looking for.

Link to the article here http://www.babyhopes.com/articles/robitussin.html 
This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## peppa pig

i love jedward the are so funny

Jedward are in the kitchen plotting more mischief. Paddy walks by and they distract him before giving him a wedgey

Who could get away with giving a weddgey to someone who's been on Britain's most dangerous mens TV programme it was class i was crying with laughter


----------



## dinkydott

thanks my lovelys.....

jo hey hunni, hope you have a better weekend, and try not to get to wet,  

i wont be buying any of that pepperpig,xxxx


----------



## peppa pig

well i have emailed my auntie and she replied but said she would get back to me as had to dash due to the hurricane.

Claire; no not for you, sorry hun hope i didn't upset you.  How did the baking cakes go?

Jos:  Keep chilling hun, hope your having a nice time

hello everyone else


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies  

Peppa:  Thanks for the info re sex.  It's all just such a minefield out there!!  

Claire:  I am really sorry to hear about your grandad.    

Jo:  Thanks.  I really hope so too.    Glad to hear that you have had a nice time over the last few days.

Afm, I am just now waiting and hoping that all is well.    Hoping that my blast thaws ok on Wed, that the fluid is not there and that we get our transfer this time.  Hoping Wed comes quickly!

xx


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls,
Sugarpie, wishing you all the best for tmr hunni i will be thinking of you and    all is fine im sure it will be this is your time now sweetie  
Claire, hope you doing ok sweetie, how is work going? we may be cycle buddies again  
Princess, hope you ok hunni, feet up resting  
Peppa, i heard of that syrup from somewhere else i think, i hope you are ok loving BB it is sooo funny i think bobby has the hots for amy now...... 
Caroline, hope all is ok with you hun, bet you are counting down the calander days to appt soon be here 
AFM, not much to report had nice bbq at mums yest, dp birthday sat so will do a little party for him although he doestnt want anything ..... i take that as he really does  work is busy was crazy yest and a bank holiday  worked my socks off, but def making days go quickly. Im ringing hospital today to see if any bloods i need updating for start dec/jan can get those done then soon. Worked out if all went to plan with drugs and time of last cycle i will be testing valentines day or my birthday 2 days after  got to be a good sign i think    
All have a fab day girls xxxxx


----------



## LovesChoc

Hi Ladies,

Hope your doing ok?

Claire - Really sorry to hear about your Grandad. Sending you a big  

Peppa - loving your new pic. So cute. I have heard that about Robitisuin to. When I was on clomid and on that forum most of the girls on there had started to take it. I never have so I don't know if it does work or not. Im loving Jedward to. They are so naughty. So funny to watch. Hope you ok sending you big  

Superpielaura - I   for you that all will be ok tomorrow. Good luck hun sending you lots of   and big  

Jo- Not long now at all. Looking forward to it. Hopefully this will be the start now!! Sending you a big  

AFM - Must pop down and pic up my blood report tonight. Will let you all know the levels. I will prob have to as for you help as not sure what all the measure will mean  

Cxx


----------



## peppa pig

Hi everyone

.... TV dilemma tonight shameless is back and its clashes with BB.

Bloods all round toady what did the hospital say jos? and Caroline hope yours aren't to confusing

 Good luck for tomorrow Sugar got everything crossed for you


----------



## dinkydott

evening ladys,

thanks re my grandad...  

pepperpig you did not upset me hunni,  

cath hey good luck with your results....fingers crossed and another thing out the way and another step closer,

jo hi hunni, im ok my love.....cool about you starting tx in de/jan.....there is a thread that iv just joined for dec/jan tx.....only a few girls on there at the min you should take alook,...did you have a lovely day out friday and shame you worked the rest of the bank holiday,

afm......well how crazy was my weekend, kids every where, and loved every min......the cake baking went well pepperpig,

my house looked like a bome had gone off more than once, and every time i cleaned up, i thought was that worth it, today i felt a bit sad though, i have my house back to normal and back to myself and so quite, im missing my kiddy cuddles and my niece who love giving them to me, 
oh well back to normal life, but had a wonderfull time,


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Thanks for all the best wishes.  My Hubby has been on the computer all night so this is quick post from my phone. 

Hope everyone is ok and I'll catch up properly tom. 

Xx


----------



## princess29

Sugarpie Laura, good luck today hunny. xxx

Sorry I havnt been on here girls, im just so so tired and emotional right now!   I had my first proper day at work yesterday and came home and went straight to bed, Hubby had to do tea and everything!!! Luckily I have got a day off today before im back in tommorrow! Apart from that and so on off nausea im ok and have calmed down a lot now, still in a panic but not as bad as I was, and I got a 3+ on a CB digi today so a least I know things are progressing for now.   

I will try and be better with personals.


----------



## dinkydott

morning my lovelys....

sugarpie good luck for today hunni, lots of     coming your way, xxxx

princes hi hunni,   bless you, and hey its ok we understand,

hi cath and jo and every other lovely xxx

GIRLS WHO HAVE SKY......STARTING TOMOROW MORRING  7.00 ON HOME HEALTH.....A DOC ABOUT  IVF, ITS CALLED TEST TUBE BABIES......THINK ITS ON REST OF THIS WEEK AND ALL NEXT< IV SKY PLUSED iT ALL.....LOOKS GOOD....

who saw the doc last night about ed on bbc 1, it was good, i cryed.....sad story,


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls ,
*Claire,* hi sweetie i may join that thread too soon i had a peek  sounds like you had a crazy weekend but lovely with all them cuddles wonderful hun i know how you feel  when i took my nephew before they went away my dp said (as i returned with baby in arms) does your sister know you took him  what is he like  i loved every second with him. I didnt see that last night but will set sky for doc def. Glad you had a great weekend sweetie 
*Sugarpie*, hi hunni i hope all went ok today today been thinking of you 
*Peppa, *im still waiting for them to ring back as trying to track my notes down but may need to do some bloods again but dont mind, my work will take them for me so no appts needed one good thing  hope you ok yes i know about programme clash i love both of them 
*Princess* hunni im sorry you been sicky sweetie  hopefully it settles for you soon, they say ginger good, and eat little and often settles tummy, im glad test still looking good so exciting   take care hun.
*Caroline* hope you got blood results and all is ok sweetie   
Big  to everyone else. hope you all ok xxxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies 

Princess: thanks. Hope that u r ok and not too tired today. Hope nausea calmer down. 3+ on situ test is fab.  When is ur scan?

Jo: thanks. Sounds like you had a nice few days. Not long til u get going again. 

Caroline: thanks. Hope that ur blood report was ok? 

Claire: Glad that u had a great weekend and hope that u r feeling ok. I'll have a look at that sky prog too. 

Afm, well my wee emby thawed well. Was 4AA blast at et. No fluid which also fab so I'm now finally pupo  Transfer itself was fine although I honestly thought I was going to pee myself! Had to wait 5mins after transfer but then had to get up to pee. They said I could. Worried in case i dod something yo harm it!?? Otd 12th Sept. Sorry for typos and,lack of smileys. On phone. 

Xx


----------



## dinkydott

evening my lovelys,

sugarpie yay sweeti for being pupo, at long long last hunni, and so glad it all went well makes it so much easyer,   re your pee, i no how you felt, you hold it for so long hey and feel like your going to brust, i said to the nurse im going to flood soon she said i can see as she pressed down on my belly with the scan thing,  ......you have a good em sugar and im   it will grow and stay with mummy, did they only thaw 1 hunni, i might of missed the post re how many they are thrawing, 

hi jo, yes that test tube thing is most def worth a watch, about time they put more on for ivf girlys.....yes join the thread hunni while its quiet and then its easyer to get to no every1....be good if you was on there also....  re your bloods hey hunni fab you get them done at work....you did say once many months ago   but lots have happen since than hey...im a bit   now......are i no re your nephew you made me laugh what your dp said,funny....i got a lovely text earlyer from my sil saying how dexter and lola really enjoyed there self ect ect, and im so glad they did it makes it more worth it.....

hi cath....hunni how did your bloods go, i hope your ok, you didnt come back on, thinking of you, 

hi princess and pepperpig xxxxxx


----------



## peppa pig

amazing news sugar so pleased for you

I don't have that sky channel was it any good?

Hope your resting up today princess

Hi everyone else


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi

Thanks peppa and Claire. 

Claire: I have set up the series link to record the show tom morning at 7.30. Is that the first one? Couldn't make it out based on synopsis. Just one emby thawed for us. My health complications dictates that really. Still 3 in freezer. 

Xx


----------



## dinkydott

morning my lovelys,

princess it only started this morning, 7.00 ish, so not sure yet....

sugarpie yes its the first one today as above....and on every day in morning tell some time next week, not sure when cos my sky plus only goes as far as next thursday.....you will have to record it every day hunni.
thats fab you have 3 more in frezzer, and the 1 you have got must be alittle stronge fighter for it to get throu thrawing...thats why i asked if only 1 was taken out cos you here lots of storys that some do make it throu thraw, so thats even better news, and of course you can save the rest for a brother or sister in time,     

morning jo and cath, hope your all good,


----------



## sugarpielaura

Morning claire

I have recorded it and will watch it later today. Hoping its full of positivity. 

My clinic has 90% survival rate for frosties. As my 4 are all blasts and I am having just one put back,if first had failed to thaw,they would have had plenty of time to thaw another. Must be quick process as they were thawing at 10 and i got a phone call at 10.30!! 

Xx


----------



## princess29

Sugarpie Laura, Yeah your PUPO!!! Brilliant news hunny    so pleased for you! And you still have all of those frosties too. Unfortunatly we didnt get any because of what went wrong. xxx

Claire, I think I have seen them all before, im pretty sure they are a few years old? Worth watching tho, I used to be addicted to that channel! There is a programe on there and one woman had 5 babies with IUI.    It was an American one. 

Hope all of you ladies are ok. Im ok - scan 2 weeks today,    everything is ok. xxx


----------



## peppa pig

hello everyone not much going on with me appart from informed dp  no    for 5 days as his test is soon.  He nearly had a   

Hope everyone is good.  

2 weeks till scan i read that wrong first time and got all excited and thought it said today. 

I wonder if i can get the programme on the net will have to have a look.

Have a nice day everyone and you lucky ladies in the london area look like the weather is going to be nice tomorrow


----------



## dinkydott

hi my lovelys.

princess i cant normaly watch that channel....makes me cry all them having babies, but now iv seen some of its about ivf, yay.....old or new iv not seen it so cool, 
glad its worth a watch, i new it would be any thing about ivf is....hope your ok my sweeti xxx

pepperpig, pop in your pc health channel sky my be....if not i will find out what the number of channel is and pop that in pc.ie sky page ...


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi

Princess:  Thanks.    Finally.  Feel no different at all though!    No symptoms.  Guess will just need to wait and see.  All the best for your scan in 2 weeks.       

Peppa:  Haha.  You mad eme laugh.  My poor hubbie has been told no   during 2ww plus during the 2 weeks before when I was on treatment.  Poor soul.  Ah well.  Needs must and all that!!

Claire:  I watched the programme this morning.  Looked a bit dated but still accurate enough.  I got wee bit emotional.  Was quite positive and nice to see awknowledgement for everything that we go through.

Afm, just trying to relax and watch tv.  No symptoms as yet but guess time will tell.  I feel a wee bit deflated after yesterday.  Not sure that is the best way to describe it but everything was building up to yesterday and now just waiting.  I feel no diff at all.  Not too sure what I was expecting to be honest!

xx


----------



## dinkydott

sugarpie 
im still to watch it hunni,

re your 2ww.....dont look at smytoms.... dont think off any thing.... please i got lots of pg ones and af ones when i was on my 2ww....so please 
dont do ypur head in xxx


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls   
Yaaahhhh     sugarpie, PUPO im so happy for you sweetie and wow they thaw quick id of thought it was a long process im so glad all went well and you now on 2ww. Like claire said hun try not to read every symptom it will drive you bonkers   i know what you mean after the build up to feel like that, it is a crazy feeling but so lovely. Just take care sweetie and enjoy tv and plenty of sofa time  
Claire, hope you ok sweetie, yes i will programme that havnt had chance yet as been bed so early as work sooooo busy,but weekend almost here    i will pop onto that thread and say hi over weekend hunni  
Peppa, i remember counting those days too   when we are going through tx you seem so open discussing when you can have jiggy jiggy or not with anyone who wants to listen   hope you ok  
Caroline, hope you ok sweetie  
Princess, hope sickness is settling hunni, 2 weeks to scan so exciting im sure all is perfect love im    all will be fine sweetie  
AFM.... well another busy day today so glad weekend is almost here, dp birthday sat so going to get party bits tmr from work. Im pooped so off to bed now, sweetdreams girls chat tmr xxxx


----------



## LovesChoc

Hi ladies,

Hope you all doing ok?

Got my bloods back. Don't really understand whats on the report other then my Serum FSH level was 5.8 IU/L. I think this is ok? I read on the internet that uner 10 is good. Just hope it is  

I have been a busy bee at work this week so im very glad its Friday  

Claire- I will set that up to record tonight if I can get that channel. Sounds like it could be a good one to watch.  

Superpie - Glad it went all ok with your wee frostie. Sending you a big  

Jo - Hope your ok my lovely?  

AFM - Im in my fertile window at the moment so have been having lots of  . Both worn out   My DB is on lates so he doesn't get in until 11pm ish so im fading fast this afternoon. Even though we were only told we had a 2 % chance of falling naturally its still a chance   it works. 
Clinic appointment on Wed 7th. looking forward to that and moving onto the next stage.

Cxx

To all the other ladies sending you a big   and have a fab weekend


----------



## princess29

HI Girls!!

Hope you are all having good weekends its   here so im relaxing on the sofa and watching the Test Tube Baby programme, decided to sky+ it as it was years ago that I watched it before and oh my emotional is not the word    not sure it was a good idea but very interesting.

Sugarpie, hows everything with you hunny? When is your OTD? Im thinking of you and    for a great result for you. 

Hope the rest of you are ok.


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies 

Jo: thanks. Yeah,it was quick. Less than half an hr to thaw!!   How'd the party go?

Caroline: thanks. Sorry I don't really know anything about the blood results. Could your clinic or gp explain them to you? 

Princess: I'm doing exactly the same. On sofa watching test tube babies.  Very emotional and I'm not  convinced I should be watching it! How are you?

Afm, I'm quite disheartened today. Don't think its worked. No symptoms at all and the wait is awful. Otd 12th September. Clinic don't want us to do hpt. They take blood test. 

Xx


----------



## princess29

Please don't worry at this stage hunny, I felt the same around that time too, it's far too early to be getting any type of symptom.   just try to relax, easy for me to say I know but if I had known how stressful the 3ww for the scan would be I would have enjoyed the tww more! Shame we can't see the future isn't it! Xxx


----------



## LovesChoc

Morning everyone hope your all ok and had a lovely weekend.

I have been watching the Test Tube Baby programme. Its so interesting and so emotional. Both me and my DB on sat morning were blubbing away  

Superpielaura - I will get the clinic to explain what the levels mean when we go on Wednesday.

Sending you all big  

Cx


----------



## peppa pig

Hi everyone i just spent ages doing a post and lost it all  

Princess:   Hi how are you?  you must be on tender hooks waiting for your scan xx

Jos:  Hope your not working your socks off again this week.  Did the party go off with a bang then  ?

Claire:   Whats you up to hun? not much about you on here this weekend just you being your normal lovely supportive self and replying to others.  Not long now till the 29th.

Sugar:   I haven't been in your shoes yet but it i imagine it must be so nerve racking.  Hang on in there hun be positive and have a lovely macaroni pie supper for me yum yum i miss them.

Caroline:  Your results are FAB mine where 7.2 and i was well over the  moon   with that yours are much better.

 AFM:  Early start tomorrow off to bristol!!


----------



## LovesChoc

Peppa - Thanks for the info. Such a relief. I will get them to explain all hopefully on Wed as I haven't a clue what that report means other then the FSH level.  Enjoy Bristol tomorrow.  

AFM - In the 2ww now. Think this will be the last attempt at it naturally before IVF!!!   

Cx


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls  
Sugarpie, hi sweetie, dont worry at this point hunni i have read so many girls say didnt get any symptoms and got a positive so hold tight sweetie im sure all is ok im thinking of you as i know the 2ww is hard and goes so slow i felt it was the hardest part,  keep     and try and relax  
Princess, hi sweetie i bet you are thinking time is dragging too, you get to otd and now wait for scan, it seems that is all we do is count days, your scan soon be here my lovely  
Caroline, bloods sound good hun im    for a natural for you too, we still trying every month till we start again as you never know   
Peppa, hi sweetie good luck tmr at bristol for    tests hope all ok, get done early try and go for lunch somewhere hun hope all goes well  
Claire. hi hunni, hows you my angel? hope all ok and you are keeping strong  
AFM..... party went great 7 children and the noise!!!! they get very excited, but dp had a great day all the family they didnt leave till late so sunday i had clearing up ect to do   I dont know if you remember me doing my essay during my tx i found out today i passed so that has given me a boost   work still busy im working overtime every day  i just wanted to pop on and check all you girls are ok before i get settled for tonight tv, dinner then early night. Sweetdreams all xxxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Princess:  Thanks.    I can only imagine how tough the 3ww is but hope that it passes by for you soon.  

Caroline:  I am also watching the show.  Wish that there were more success stories though!  I think that it looks quite dated but noticed today that the ultrasound machine said 2004!  Good luck for Wed and I hope that they explain it all to you well.  

Peppa:  Thanks and good luck for tom.  

Jo:  Thanks.  I am glad that your party went well and many congrats on passing your essay!!   

Claire:  Hope that you are well?  Have you started watching the show yet?

Afm, well had a bit of a scare last night as when I went to the loo, there were 4 tiny specks of blood.    Hardly slept all night with worry.  No more as yet so fingers crossed.  Still such a long time to wait.    Bowel also playing up again but I went back to work today so at least that occupied my mind a bit.

xx


----------



## LovesChoc

Jo - That is good to hear as I have really not a clue on how good they are. Peppa put my mind at rest to. Hopefully I will get it explained tomorrow but not sure as its only an information night. They might mention it in the presentation. Quite excited now. Congrats on passing your essay  

Superpielaura - I know. I have been trying to figure out how old the show is by looking at car reg num etc. Does look dated. It seems that a few couples have more success on their 3rd attempt or with egg donation. I can't afford 3 goes. I don't know what I will do if this first treatment fails   Im  that I get pregnant before or on the first shot    The treatment is def more advanced now and im sure the success rate is a lot higher then what it was back when the programme was filmed. Thank you. Quite excited now. We have to be there at 5pm so leaving work at 3pm.  Could the spotting be implementation bleeding? or is it to early for that? Is this your first round? Sending you lots of   and 

Hi to all you other ladies. Hope your all ok. Sending you all big


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Caroline

I know exactly what you mean.  The episode on yesterday was def 2004.  I am also hoping that the rates are better now etc...  Yes, this is my first frozen transfer or transfer at all as my fresh cycle was cancelled after ec.  I am praying that it is also working but have to say that I don't think that it has on this occasion.

All the best for your meeting.

xx


----------



## dinkydott

afternoon ladys.....

iv been a bit slow lately replying sorry, been busy with work ect, iv got 11 houses now so busy bee,
just jmping on while dinner is cooking,

sugarpie  heres some      for you my love, dont think the worst yet, its not over tell test day and try not to beat your self up about it by say you dont think it has worked,  .....2ww is so hard hey, lots running though your mind no matter what you do, 

cath hi hunni, good luck at you info meeting tomorrow, how exciting, just 1 more app after this 1 and you are there hunni, but fingers crossed you wont need it....

princess hi sweeti, how are you and how are things going, when is your first scan,

jo my lovely...yay whooh yippy....well done on passing your essa, that is fab, i remember when you started doing that, are bless.....sounds like you had a crazy weekend but all good fun hey.....you still planing on starting next tx in dec/jan, 

afm....well just working hard, and still waiting for follow up, im fed up of waiting now and just want to get going again,
but that life, 
i should of had my first natual af sunday after tx but she has not showed yet,   wish she would hurry up...the longer the wait the longer iv worked out that i will be dr when i start my next cycle.....not good i hated that part....come on witch....

the test tube babies doc is old i think but not sure how old but still a good watch....makes me cry dp says not to watch it, every time it dont work im in floods, i think the % off the girls it dont work for is high, but also the % for the girls it does work for is high also. each 1 has 1 it does work for and 1 it dont work for, and all of use have a 30 to 40 % chance of it working really, xxx


----------



## dinkydott

oh darling pepperpig, sorry hunni was ment to say hi,  
yes not much happening with me...just waiting like you, for our appts roll on 29th hey, cant come any sooner for both of use, for diff reasons,


----------



## peppa pig

hi just popped on quick to say thinking of you tomorrow caroaline. Will catch up with everyone tomorrow xx


----------



## josjourney

hi girls .
Sugarpie, dont think its over lovely keep       it could be implatation spotting im     all is ok hunni. The 2ww is so hard and i know it is easy to say but try and relax lovely  do some things to keep mind busy if you can  
Caroline hope you ok hunni  
Princess, hi hunni counting those days to scan hope all is ok  
Peppa, hope appt went ok and you not too exhausted after early start another step closer  
Claire, hi sweetie you sound a busy bee, my af was so late aswell and im waiting for 2nd now and still late   but have bad belly today so know it is near, yes going for dec/jan to start hunni so be together hopefully  
Im just doing dinner so got to dash just wanted to say hi and chat to you girls tmr take care lovelys xxxx


----------



## LovesChoc

Morning ladies hope you all ok today?

Superpielaura - I know its easy for me to say but don't give up hope. How long is it until you can test?  Thank you. Im nervous but excited. I leave work at 3pm today so will update you tomorrow. Sending you loaads of    and  

Peppa - Thank you. Im a bit nervous for some reason but also excited. This appointment seems to of taken ages to get here.  Hope you doing ok?  

Jo - Hi ya. Im fine thank you. Hope you are to?  

Claire - Hi hope your ok?  

Cx


----------



## dinkydott

afternoon my lovelys.....

hi ya jo, yes def a busy bee but best way hey, like your self with all that over time.....hope your af dont show cos then it has worked ths natual cycle, but if a bad belly then a   from me......

hi cath im good thanks sweeti, good luck for tonight and hope you get news on when you will be starting,

hi princess and pepperpig,

afm.......yay my af showed today, only 3 days late so on tract still, on my way home now to chill, as belly hurts also, first 1 since last tx.....xxxx


----------



## josjourney

Claire,    af arrived hun, it is good to see it as you know you are working again after tx, and we are getting closer to appt, not long till your follow up sweetie. Yes no af yet pains come and go but im not getting excited i thought that last month and she showed up   . Enjoy your time chilling get a hot water bottle. lovely pic sweetie.
Caroline i hope it goes ok today and you get your start day hun.
Sugarpie, hope spotting has stopped and you ok hunni   
Princess and peppa hiya hope you are ok too.
AFM, had a ok day waiting for weekend to arrive   wanting to get started again but know in my heart way too soon just yet, still going for dec/jan after xmas i think. AF not arrived it seems im taking a while to get back on track at moment im normally every 28 days at mo it is 30-32 as long as it sorts itself for next time. I hope you are all ok   xxx


----------



## dinkydott

hi jo my lovely....

yep def in working order, lol i didnt look at it like that, i was more worried my dates would be mixed up for dr, but yep def all still working, iv taken note of hot water bottle, dp will be thinking not that again, hehe well least it cooler now, so he cant moan that much.......are bless you jo and last months af, she is def a witch hey.....have you found out if you have to have all your test again yet?
hey my af is normally 28 day with out fail, and this 1 was 31....  what has the dr drug done to use, also hunni did you put on any weight doing your cycle do you no, iv gone from a size 10 to 12, bmi 25 to bmi 26.....


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Claire:  Thanks.   Great that AF showed up!!        I have def put weight on.  Look lie a balloon since I started all these drugs!!!  

Jo:  Thanks.  I think that our systems can be really mucked about by the drugs and that our cycles can be a bit off for a while.  Great that you are taking some time before launching back in again.  Nearly the weekend now!!   

Caroline:  I hope that all went well today and I look forward to hearing how you got on.    I am going demented in this bloody 2ww!  Test on Monday.

Afm, well I am going crazy waiting for this!!    Just need to know either way!  I have the gut feeling that it has not worked at all.  Can't explain it but just do.

xx


----------



## dinkydott

morning my lovelys....

sugerpie..... ........i no i hate the bloody drugs and really dont want to do the down regg drug again, but i have to and dread the day i start doing it again, im going to tape my mouth up, so cant eat a thing lol, oh apart from protine shakes,
hunni you  have not got long now, i no, i no its so hard and so doing your head in, hold tight sweeti, dont test early....although lots do test a day b4 but please dont, pluse you have a good sign no bleeding yet, i started get af type pains and little blood around this time on mine so thats a good sign for you,


----------



## LovesChoc

Hi Guys

It was very good. The presentation was talked through by 2 embryologists. Very nice ladies. 

They talked you through from the very first stages drug taking etc right through to egg collection to fertilisation and then egg transfer. Very good very professional. You could tell that they love their job and take pride in doing it to the best of their ability. The unit has new equipment and works with Oxford University researching better ways to improve and to continually better their success rates.

Little bit worried re the side affects that the drugs cause and also the suppositories that you have to pop up your    

What amazed us was how many other couples where there. It was a full house. Also the presentation before us was full. So many other couple affected.

Have to get a couple more blood tests organised and DB sperm test. Then we book the consent consultation and from there it all starts.

So no start date of yet which is a big bummer as im not a very patient thing and I just want it to start!!!!!! 

Superpielaura - I bet you are going   I know I will be. Not long to go now though so hold on. Sendig you a big  

Jo - Hope your ok?  

Peppa - Hi ya hope your ok?


----------



## dinkydott

hi cath

glad the info meeting went well. did they show you where it was all done, eg the lab through the window in waiting room, did one of the ladys have long brown hair, cant rem her name, she took my eggs through whole in wall in the lab and came and see me after ec, to say about my eggs and dp sperm very nice lady, anyhow what was her name, i was bit out of it after ec,   .......bless you still no start date but once results come back from the test they took, you will get your next step sweeti,


----------



## peppa pig

Hello everyone    

Glad it all went well yesterday     ......i have a bit of a panic on     about the welfare of the child forms a work colleague of mine has said when she went through it 2 years ago you have to get references from your ex-partners....theres no way i want my  dp    ex  with her 2 perfect children knowing anything about this.   did they mention anything about the welfare forms/checks at the presentation or do any of you lovely ladies now if this is correct?  ??

Claire. no not long to go now it was nice to go the other day to the clinic and see what it looked like all very new and sparkly.  You sound very busy with your cleaning. Love the new picture.   

Sugar well the days are ticking away now.      Hope your ok hun thinking of you     .  Think i agree with Claire not a good idea to test early.  Poor princess was in a panic when she did.. mind must be so hard waiting...Be strong   

Jos:  Christamas    isn't far away now.  I have started my Christamas shopping.  Hope you don't have to start again but should you need to it won't be long.

princess;  Tick tock goes the clock count down for you as well


----------



## dinkydott

hi ya pepperpig.....
errrrr first iv heard of gettting ref of exs....dp has a son and no why was any thing like that mentioned to use, we just filled them in and took them to out next appt with passports and thats it sweeti, unless it changed since 2 years ago but iv never heard of it on here iver from girls that have been doing ivf for a while, so dont worrie you wont need refs,
yes working hard my love, just finished for the day now thou sweet, yay...


----------



## peppa pig

Thanks Claire i can feel the colour coming back in my cheeks i was soooooooooo mad far 10mins then


----------



## dinkydott

pepperpig glad to help, good you have carmed down now, yes i would of been to if having to ask exs for refs, not a good thing hey, but def a no no...not when i had to fill mone in, xx


----------



## peppa pig

Claire thank you so much for you swift response today.  SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO appreciated are my friends on here               

BB final whop whop


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi lovely ladies

Claire:  I know but I am going around the bend here!  I think it is because I know that it has either worked or not and the not knowing is sooooooo frustrating!!   My otd is Monday but I am tempted to test on Sunday as if I do so on Monday morning then I need to go straight to work after my bfn, but at least I would have Sunday to try and get my head around it.  By Sunday, I will be 11 days past et with a day 5 blast.  

Caroline:  I am glad that your presentation went well and it sounds like you got a lot of good info.    Hopefully you will get started soon.   I have had some health issues on the drugs but mood wise etc... have been totally fine.  It's pessaries that I have been using.  Ah the joy!!  

Peppa:  I also have never heard of these form!  Didn't have to do anything like that.  Had to sign a form to say that we would be good parents!!  Even the consultant said that he disagreed with these forms as loads of ladies get pregnant and with no care for their children.  It was literally a sheet to sign at the bottom.

xx


----------



## LovesChoc

Claire - There were 2 lovely ladies who chated to use. Both had brown hair and I can't think for the life of me what their names where. One might of been called Sarah   Got my Hep B,C HIV and rubella blood test book for Tues next week. My DP needs to have this to minus the rubella and also his   tested which we are going to get sorted out next week. Once we have our results then we can book the Consent Consultation. Then we should be given a start date  
Didn't see the lab as we were in a conferance room up on the first floor. But the ladies did mention that you can watch them through there etc. Would love to see that be so interesting. It is frustrating as it will prob be a least another month before we start   Never mind. Hope your doing ok?  

Peppa - I have filled out these forms already and have another lot of child welfare forms to complete from weds meeting. The forms I have do not say anywhere about having to get reference for ex's. Sod that that would be awful!!!! I know you have to if you want to adopt. Mayby she was getting muddled up? 

Superpielaura - Thank you was a very good evening. Very informative. Maybe im getting muddled up. What are the tablets that you have to put up your   called? How are you doing. Not long to go now?  

Jo- Hope you ok lovely?  

Cxx


----------



## princess29

HI girls, 

So sorry I havnt been on here more im just either feeling knackered or sick, especially on the days working im fit for bed and thats it, poor hunny has been doing the cooking as im just not up to it! I know it is all worth so am not complaining but being sick is pants!! 

Ive got the scan on Thursday    6 more sleeps, looking forward to it very much but very nervous about all being ok too. 

Hope you are all ok, im completely lost   but will try to get on here more!! xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Caroline

I am taking cyclogest pessaries but you can also get ones called crinone.  Cyclogest can be used as either a pessary or a suppository.

Princess:  Hope that you feel a bit more like yourself soon.

xx


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls,
Claire, hi sweetie, yes drugs def mess with us dont they..... my cycle is still out, but glad to see yours has arrived now hun. Yes we got to get a few of the bloods done again but be fine it will make me feel im on the road of start again. Yes i put on half stone hunni and i want too loose it b 4 start again must be the drugs do you think?Hope you ok  
caroline, hi hunni, glad meeting went well when do you hear of the start date hunni? i see you think maybe another month but it will soon pass quickly almost there now  
sugarpie, sweetie, it does mess with your head hunni i know but will soon be the 12th not long to wait and im         for you that it is the result of happiness hun. The wait was the hardest i think too you just want otd to arrive and know either way but will soon be here try and take it easy sweetie 
Peppa, hi sweetie, no exs got to do anything to them forms hunni, they are all child welfare forms and they didnt want to know anything of my dp children just how many he had and did they live with us, id of gone mad if they started to ask for ref from ex's too.... glad you got it all sorted, xmas shopping noooooo not yet... i do it dec im always a late present buyer   hope you ok  
Princess, sorry to hear you sicky and tired hun  not long till scan now, hope you taking it easy sweetie  
AFM.... i have been so tired work gone crazy busy..... but weekend here and no working for me or dp so just relaxing time and recharging. Witch still not arrived yet what is her game..... i get cramps and dragging then nothing im sure she is round the corner  no buying pg tests yet as then the witch will arrive just to hurt me  . Sorry i hadnt been on for couple of days but im always thinking of you all    xxxx


----------



## princess29

Sugarpie, your test day tommorrow!! Hope all is ok with you   for a good result for you. Xxx

Jo, hope you have managed to have a good relaxing weekend Hun sounds like your work is brutal. 

AFM my weekend is dragging! It goes so slow waiting for Thurday, will be glad to get back to work at least the days go quicker! Xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Jo: thanks. Hope you have had a great weekend and that the witch has finally arrived?  

Princess: thanks. Hoping that Thursday arrives very quickly for you.  

Afm,I have my bloods at 7.30am tom. It's going to be a llllooooonnnnngggg day. Will get the results after 4pm. 

Xx


----------



## princess29

Good luck!! Well done for not testing! I so would have.


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Princess

How are you feeling at the moment?  Any symptoms or anything like that?  Are you still testing every once in a while?

xx


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls.
sugarpie, be thinking of you tmr test day finally here and       its a good result for you hunni  
Claire, peppa, princess, caroline hope you are all ok hunnis and enjoying weekend. Witch arrived just a week late    so im on sofa with water bottle, im hoping they get back to normal very soon and esp before next tx starts.    xx


----------



## princess29

Sugarpie Laura, Yes! The main 3 are feeling sick, I'm tired most of the time and in bed by 9 most nights! And lastly my boobs are massive and actually painful! I just can't wait for the scan now so I know I'm not imagining it all! How are you feeling about everything tommorrow? Xxx

Jo, I'm sorry to here af got you  The silver lining is that at least you are getting sorted for your next tx altho I know it must be horrible for you. Get a load of chocolate and stay on the sofa. I'd kill to stuff by face with chocolate right now!   for you Hun. Xxx


----------



## peppa pig

Claire: Hi hun, good weekend?

Princess: Glad to hear that you have all the right symptoms, not long to wait now

Jos: Sorry to hear the witch arrived. Hope theres some good telly on for you to snuddle up and watch. Dowton Abbey starts again next week, i really enjoyed it last year it reminds me of sunday tv when i was a child i used to love sundays black beauty.

Caroline: Hello more bloods for you soon then?
AND......








Sugar big day tomorrow will be thinking of you hun especially around half four tomorrow    for good news.

AFM: treading water waiting waiting waiting waiting

thanks for all the feed back re: references from ex


----------



## dinkydott

hi my lovelys, 

just a quick one as busy, with dp son,

good luck tomorrow sugar pie will be thinking of you and   lots of     for you sweeti, xx

jo bless you af has come, sorry your not feeling good with it also,  

hi princess pepper pig and caroline, 
hope you all had a fab weekend also, 

afm, in and out all weekend trying to keep busy, catch you all tomorrow, xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hiya

Princess:  All great signs though but hope that you are not suffering too much.    Not sure about tomorrow.  Just trying to let it go.  It is already decided and need to hope for the best.  Plus, at least the bloody waiting will be over!!  

Jo:  Glad that you are snuggled up on tv and hope that you are enjoying your hot water bottle and watching tv.  Thanks.    

Peppa:  Thanks.  I will let you know.     What is your next step?  How much longer do you have to wait?

Claire:  Thanks.  Hope that you are having a nice weekend.  

xx


----------



## LovesChoc

Morning Ladies. Hope we ar all ok and have had a good weekend.

SuperPielaura - Goo luck for today.     

Princess29 - Sorry your feeling so yuck. Good luck with you scan on Thurs. Very exciting  

Jo - Won't be long and im sure it will pass quick. I go on holiday for a week next tuesday so that week will pass quick. Got to have more  bloods done and DB needs sperm test done then we can book Consent Consultation. Hope your ok?  

Peppa -Yep more bloods. Hep B,C and HIV also have to test to see how much Rubella I have in me still. 10.50am tomorrow at the Dr's. Hope you ok? We are both palying the waiting game at the mo!!  

ClaireScott - Hope your ok and have had a good weekend?  

Cxx


----------



## peppa pig

hi just popped on to see if any news yet from sugar...hope your ok hun will pop on again later to see if any news xxx

hi everyone else


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Ladies

I hope that you are all well.  Sorry that I am so late but just back from work.

Well, it was a      I can't believe it.  Cautiously happy but so worried about the next stages, though incredibly grateful to have reached here.    Don't have my scan for over 4 weeks!!  That is going to be hellish!!    I am planning to take another clearblue test at the end of the week and next week in the hope that I can see the conception indicator going up.

Anyway, thanks for asking after me and I hope that we will all be in the BFP group soon.

xx


----------



## princess29

Amazing news sugarpie!! 

So pleased for you!! Yes the wait for the scan is a nightmare far worse than the 2ww im afraid   , I had to wait 4 weeks for mine too, it seems that they do them later now. I did a CB digi so I could see the 2-3 and 3+ its so lovely to see! Will we be in the May-June club together? My actual due date is 30th April so figured it would be better to go with that club as it would be more ladys around my stage, hopefully see you there soon.


----------



## peppa pig

amazing news thrilled for you and DH xx

your not planning on leaving us are you sugar and princess


----------



## sugarpielaura

Thanks ladies. 

Nope, I am sticking around.  I am delighted but also a bit scared.  My hcg was 33 and the nurse said that this was ok.  From what I can see online, this is quite low!  Any one know anything about this?

Thanks


xx


----------



## princess29

I'm staying around hun! 

I'm not sure about levels I'm afraid Sugarpie as I didn't have bloods done, try not to worry tho everyone is different. Do you have a repeat test after 48 hours or just the one today? Xxx


----------



## dinkydott

evening ladys......

whoo sugarpie.......big   and congrats to you and you dh.....so happy for you, bless you, xxxx

hellloooooo every1 else,


----------



## LovesChoc

Superpie that is fab news. So pleased for you and your DH    

Hello to everyone else.

Me and DB off to the Doc's this am for our Hep B,C and HIV blood tests.

Sending you all big  

Cx


----------



## LovesChoc

Well blood test didn't go all that well. Got Rubella done but not the others. The Doc's wanted £252 to do mine and DB's HEP, B,C and HIV.... I nearly fell off the chair. So now im going to check with the Berkshire Independant to see how much they cost. Hoping its cheaper as this hospital is connected to OFU. Quite annoyed  

Cx


----------



## princess29

Oh my gosh Caroline    why are you paying for them?


----------



## peppa pig

I have heard this before  caroline... shocking from what i remember the person ended up going to the GUM clininc with there DP to get the tests done obviuosly not mentioning it was fertility but for sexual health


----------



## dinkydott

hi caroline, 
bless you hunni, i looked at the ofu price list and bloods can be over the top re the priceing, i cant help you as i had mine done at cambridge addenbrokes as on the nhs, but im sure some girls who are privet went to see there doc or health clinic, like pepperpig just said,

hi princess and pepperpig, how are you both, 

pepperpig, our dates are getting closer, 2 ws thursday, yay....


----------



## josjourney

hi girls,
sugarpie hunni big congtrats          i am over the moon for you, yes this is the positive thread defiantly. I bet it is going to be a wait for the scan now hun like princess said but it will soon pass. I cant help with bloods but i did hear every 24hrs they double. I am so happy for you take care of youself sweetie  
Caroline, god that is alot for blood tests, i got mine done at work so didnt pay but that does seem the price at my place too very expensive..... can you not ask gp to do them hun?
Peppa not long now till appt hun, hope you are ok.
Claire, hi sweetie, sounds like you are busy bee too, im with you all calender counting   bet you cant wait for appt get an idea of start dates ect. Looks like few of us could be all same time now. 
Princess, hope you ok sweetie, not long now till scan bet you cant wait now so exciting.
AFM, didnt get on here yest as computer was being updated by dp so didnt ask if i could go on it as looked important, so happy with news tho so exciting. Work busy and been very tired but almost weekend   hope we are all ok xxx


----------



## peppa pig

i know not long now i can feel the butterflies starting to develop in my tummy....eeekkkk its nice to feel a bit excited again

How you feeling Claire?

Caroline you must be mad, thats pants hope you find another way its day light robbery

Sugar has your news sunk in

Princess: Whop whop only one more day to go...what time on Thursday?

Jos: Your work is always so busy what do you do at the hospital?


----------



## josjourney

Peppa,hi hun, yes good to start feeling excited soon be here,  im a community staff nurse so i am out and about which is great i much prefer that then being in one place. I cover a big area tho and it is very busy at the moment but i do love my work and actually enjoy going in everyday which sounds madness as we are so manic at mo


----------



## peppa pig

that sounds rewarding i bet your patients are characters and pleased to see you.


----------



## dinkydott

hi my lovelys.....

hiya jo sweeti, yes busy bee, its good as time goes so fast, allthought not looking 4ward to friday my grandads funarel so going to be a sad day......im def counting hunni, cant wait for my follow up now, want to no if they have a plan b or still the same plan a.....did your clinic change any thing with you, 
i have lots to ask, but i think as ofu said to me in my letter its down to luck,

pepperpig....yes im feeling good about my appt, just want to get there no and talk protacals ect, and why it didnt work,but as i just said to jo, they put it down to luck, still gets me that does, but o well not going to think neg about it all, they no me now and my body and we will see, i will prob be nervose when the day comes, 
hopefully you should be starting the next af after appt, 

hi every1 else got to dash eastenders is on,


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Ladies

Princess:  No.  No other bloods but I phoned them today and have asked for one.

Caroline:  Thanks.  We are at a private clinic and had to pay about the same for the tests.  I tried to get them done by my GP but they wouldn't do them!!  

Claire:  Thanks.  Not long at all for you now.  Hope that you have started your list of questions!  

Jo:  Thanks.  Not long for you too much.  Sounds like you have a great job which you really enjoy.  It makes all the difference.  

Peppa:  No.  To be honest I kinda have it in my head that it is all going to disappear soon.  

Afm, well after A LOT of internet research, my HCG seems really really low.  My main concern is that I tested at home on Sat and got a pregnant 1-2 weeks so my HCG must have been above 25.  Bloods yesterday said that my HCG was only 33 so that doesn't sound promising.  So, I phoned the clinic today and they are giving me another blood test tomorrow.  I don't think that they are very happy about it but I don't care.  Tomorrow is going to be a hellish day.  Just have this feeling that not all is going to end well.

xx


----------



## peppa pig

Hi Hun

you must be so scared today     i hope your bloods come back at a higher level today,  i thought that it can take up to 72hours for the levels to double so depending on what time you tested on sat and the time you had your bloods done was it 72hours,  as everyone is so different and the above is only a guidleine i am     that everything is ok sweet,  but really glad you are getting your result today and will have an answer.


----------



## LovesChoc

Morning ladies. Still pretty peed off today. I spoke the OFU this morning and they will charge £300 for the blood tests. Looks like I will be getting it done at my GP's as they are going to charge £252. Wasn't expecting this additional cost!!! Never mind I have one more last avenue to explore and if that doesn't work then will book with GP.

Princess29- Im having to privately fund my IVF as our PCT's in my area will only pay for ladies who are 34 years of age or younger. Im 36 so don't qualify im afraid!!!   Hope your doing ok?  

Peppa - Not a bad idea the GUM clinic. Do you know if that person got a report back from the GUM clinic? Your right it is daylight robbery!! Hope your ok?  

ClaireScott - The GP will charge us £252 for the test and OFU £300. I will try one more time with another surgery. If that doesn't work then will have to hand over the money and get them done.  Might try the GUM clinic? Hope your ok?  

Jo - Gp wants £252 to do the tests!!! Im looking at another avenue to go down but if that doesn't work then I will have to pay the Dr's. Just wasn't expecting to have to pay for these test and the cost has surprised me. Hope your ok?  

Superpielaura - Bliming expensive. Wasn't expecting to have to pay for the test so was a shock. Hope you doign ok and the test goes well. Stay   Sending you a  big  

AFM - Im 27 DPo so the   is due anytime. Have been cramping on and off since Monday witch is weird for me. Not sure what that's all about .Great timing as im going away on Tuesday for a week!! Never mind xxx


----------



## peppa pig

Caroline:
I am not sure surely everyone is allowed a print off off their test results!  They should just give it to you, if  not you can apply to the hospital for a small charge for a copy it doesn't take long.  I can call the GUM clinic in my area and ask them if you want?  Jos do you know if you can get a print off?
Hope the witch doesn't arrive xx

Claire:  Yip really starting to get excited now....hope they do go straight to ivf and don't want to investigate my tubes again  first.  Thinking of you on Friday xx

Jos: do you know if you can get a print off of results from GUM clinics/hospital? xx

Sugar:  Fingers and toes crossed for you xx

Princess:  Well its the big day tomorrow,  What time?

AFM:  Any advice re: questions i should ask at my consultation?  Was there a question you wished you'd asked but didn't??


----------



## LovesChoc

Peppa - That's really lovely of you to offer. If its not to much trouble for you. I can always phone at lunch. Bit difficult at work as I share my office with 2 other people!!  

Cx


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls,
im thinking of you sugarpie and        all is ok my love keeping     for you.
Peppa/caroline hi huns, As for print out's yes my gp would def give them to me...... the hospital always sends gp results anyway of any bloods taken so i would speak to them and ask. My gp wants it in writing and 24hrs notice and i got them to fax my clinic too results cheeky but this is so imprtant and the quicker we get them off the better.
I hope this helps but everyones gp/hospital are different as we know so i would just ring and ask, some prob charge for the letter to be printed   goodluck hope you get it sorted.
Princess, hope you ok sweetie.
Claire,hi hunni i will be thinking of you friday sweetie going to be a tough day my lovely  but stay strong and he is looking over you and keeping you safe for next tx. Yes im back to counting days so glad this af was ok not as bad as last month so seem to be getting back to normal now although very late   but still got few months for it to settle. I wish my follow up had been later as when we went it was a week or so after and i was still numb i got the same everything was great lovely amount of eggs just bad luck they didnt stay with me  she said next time id have a slightly different drug protocol but i wont know in what way untill i get my appt to get flow chart which i think will be nov time early dec maybe, very excited as getting closer but also anxious but with you all here we can support each other through it again.
big    to all us girls today xxx


----------



## princess29

Hi girls, 

Its all coming along for you all now, lots of appointments coming up    Im not great with all the lingo I must admit so find it hard to keep up with all the tests and stuff   I think it was because we had them done nearly 4 years ago now! The only one we had done before the IVF was a HIV blood test for us both, in fact I was surprised that they didnt repeat a SA for Hubby but they just said if the sample wasnt great they would do ISCI. 

Sugarpie, glad to hear that you are having more bloods done it is so stressful isnt it in the early stages    I think the HCG doubles every 48-72 hours, I always thought it was 24 hours but its not so there is still a lot of hope that the test today will come back and be fine hun,    thinking of you today. 

AFM, 

Scan tommorrow    there was a stage when I didnt think we would get to this point but its only a few hours away now    im very nervous and just     thats everything is going to be ok. I cant even think about how nervous I will be in the waiting room.


----------



## peppa pig

ok just rang them them i said that i was with a new partner and wanted us both to have a full sexual health check up including HIV and hep B/C and that i wanted to be able to show my partner my result and so would need it in writing and vice versa.... they said that yes they could do this but you would have to specifically ask for results in writing at the appointment... but there may be a charge i question her on this and she said that for example if you go to them for a test because you need to prove to your new employer that you don't have HEP b c or HIV they don't charge for the test but do charge £30 for a letter for you to give to your employer but in addition if its for a job you have to take your passport with you to prove you are who you say you are.

Hope this helps


----------



## peppa pig

OK just rang them back and said it was for fertility and it was a big no they said that if its for a job then they can do it and charge to type up the results only £30.....but not for fertility.  I guess you need to check if Oxford will accept typed results from the GUM and if so both book saying you need it done for new jobs...the only way around it is going to be to be untruthfull.


----------



## dinkydott

afternoon my lovelys,

whoooo its busy on here today,  

sugarpie thinking of you sweeti,  

hi jo, thanks hunni about friday, he is up there looking over me, and sorting my dad out,  ......he is safe,
i think these few months will go fast, it seems to be already moving along better than our waiting time on our first tx, dont you think, last time it took forever, mind you may be now because we a prepered for this tx and no what is coming,
def good to hold your hand again sweeti, your so much like me, every thing was good on my tx but just bad luck, and didnt want to stay, i wonder if they will change any thing on me, o well time will tell, do you have to have another appt befor tx, so at the follow up they didnt just say call on your dec tx, 

princess hi sweeti, god luck for tomorrow hunni, how are you feeling, will be tinking of you what time is your appt, 

caroline, have you looked on ofu price list on there web site, its as long as your arm. also have to pay for a early scan if you get abfp, thats just unreal....hope you get this blood thing sorted, good that pepperpig is helping, bless here,

hi pepperpig, i no its coming round the corner sweeti, home run now........hunni why would they want/need to invetstergate your tubes again,


----------



## LovesChoc

Peppa - Thanks so much for phoning and getting through.  I tried twice at lunch but phone was engaged!! Very usefull to know. £30 for a letter is better then £252. I will speak to my DB and see what he thinks. I will just have to tell a porky. Hope my nose doesnt grow!!   Once again a big thank you  

ClaireScott- Yeh I have. It is very long indeed. No mention of cost for these blood tests. I did phone them and they said it would cost us £150 each to do it through them   Really you have to pay for the scan?? I though it was included. I will double check. Thanks for pointing that out. We are paying enough for the IVF treatment alone. All these extra catch you out. it is naughty of them really    

Princess29 - Good luck for you scan    

Cx


----------



## LovesChoc

ClaireScott - Peppa has been fab. Bless her. So kind to do that for me


----------



## peppa pig

just lost my post again

Hi Claire:  I wonder if they will want to check to see if the opp i had to unblock my tubes worked because if so they may go with the cheaper option of IUI however the fact that 7yrs TTC and 4yrs on from the opp,  , i still have no bfp even with clomid strongly suggest the opp hasn't worked.  My funding is for x4 iui and x1 ivf but you can't have the iui if your tubes are blocked,  my last consultant said she didn't think the opp  had worked  but didn't (check to see...) and said i needed IVF, but this is a new consultant and she may say different.

Its busy on here hope to hear from sugar soon xxx


----------



## peppa pig

Caroline not a problem your so welcome glad to help


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Sorry for the me post but I had another hcg blood test today and my level had dropped to 19.  I was told that I had lost the pregnancy and that I was to stop taking all the drugs.  Less than an hour later, I started bleeding. 

We are absolutely devastated.  To think that we were finally pregnant for 5 days and then to lose it.  Gut wrenching.  So my fresh cycle was cancelled and then this one has now failed.  Just so heartbroken.

I hope that you are all well and will catch up soon.

xx


----------



## dinkydott

sugarpie oh sweeti, my heart goes out to you darling, im thinking of you and dh, what a sad time for you,

girls i was righting this befor i saw sugarpies news, so i understand if no replys,   to you all 


pepperpig, sweeti would it not be better to have your tubes re checked, if you get 3 iui goes on nhs would you not want to try that first if tubes allow you, then if no luck go for your 1 nhs funded cycle.....then thats sort of 4 nhs funded......if stright to ivf you will only get that 1 go,   it will work, but if not what would you do, could you go back to do iui, like i said if tubes are ok,
i wish i had that chance re iui and tubes being blown, they put dye through mine and could not unblock them, and they are so badly damged, 
but if your biting at the bit to get going on ivf then ok lets hope she dont want to check tubes, and also after 4 years on with no bfp then iui might not work, and if it did you would have to watch eptopic pg,  im high on the list for eptopic,

caroline, they might have put the scan in as a packge .......but they should of told you about the bloods, that just being greedy and pulling the wool over your eyes,


----------



## princess29

Sugarpie, gutted for you hun I really am so so sorry, I know theres nothing to say to make you feel better but ive been there so know how you feel if you want to pm me. Please take care and take it easy.    

Peppa Pig, I agree with Claire its worth finding out about you tubes, iui is a LOT easier than IVF and it does work, it did for us. It is a lot less stress and the procedure is much more simpler, I think you should find out about it as it is 4 more chances of a baby. We had to try the iuis before getting referred, im suprised that you are allowed to do the IVF without trying it. Obviously if its not possible then its a different story.


----------



## peppa pig

Sugar   so so sorry hun this seems so cruel    

Hi yes i guess your both right i will talk about it at my consultation.  I would prefer to have the big guns IVF first with IUI as a b plan but i don't think it works that way.  

    to everyone


----------



## josjourney

sugarpie, i am so so sorry hun   my thoughts are with you and dp tonight, i am truly gutted for you sweetie, it is heart wrenching. Take care lovely we are always here thinking of you     xxxx


----------



## LovesChoc

Superpie - So sorry to hear that my lovely.   Sending you big   

Claire Scott - It does seem like that. They tell you one price at the first consultation and then as its gone on the cost are rising as we are having to pay for test etc that we didn't know about. Not as if its expensive enough £4100 and that doesn't include the drus which are an extra £700 - £1200 which we didn't know about we though that they were included in the price. If it doesn't work the first time then we prob won't be able to afford another go. Lets  hope I produce a lot of eggs so they can freeze them   Hope you ok? Sending you a big  

Peppa, Jo and princess - Hope your all ok? Sending you big  

Cxx


----------



## princess29

Hi girls,

Well back from my scan with very mixed emotions. First we had to wait ages to go in so was a nervous wreak! 

Then the first thing the sonographer said was 'you know what im going to say dont you' yep there were 2 sacs and 2 babies, she measured the 1st baby and everything was perfect, the right dates and everything and we heard the heart beating away which was great. 

Unfortunatly she then measured the other baby and it was smaller than the other by 4 days   and she could find a heartbeat either. She did say there is a possibility of it being viable still and has seen it happen before so we are going back in, in 10 days for another scan. 

I just feel really strange about everything now, im delighted about the 1st baby doing well but still very sad over the 2nd one, and it seems everyones attidude is oh well you have another one but I feel really upset and had a cry. And now im worried something is going to go wrong with our other baby too.


----------



## peppa pig

oh sweetheart i am delighted for you too, but what a mixed bag of emotions     and another 10 days waiting     this really is a hard road to travel.  You must feel so confusing and i understand you being worried.  Back to limbo     that the days pass quick and everything works out well.    

We are all here for you hun  

love Suzanne xxx


----------



## Flygirl77

Hi girls how is everyone?
i do read everyday to keep up with you all but dont always get a chance to post.

Princess- sorry to hear about twin 2 but you never  know it may catch up! fingers crossed it does. Just take it easy for next 10 days and try not to worry. Dont grieve just yet but thats easy for me to say. Sending you love xx

Sugarpie- so sorry that your pg has ended. Just when you were getting used to it, it is totally heartbreaking. But even if briefly you were pg and that bodes well for the future sending you and your hubby hugs.

girls talking about blocked tubes.....iui wont be an option even if they have been unblocked!! The tubes are classed as damaged and therefore not suitable for the iui proceedure as they have to be perfectly "patent". I know this from my treatment consults. I thought that after having tubes unblocked i could have iui but doc explained about being patent and i had to go to ivf. It is gutting after having to go through a painful (for me anyway) proceedure and have iui option removed. In scotland the nhs pays for 5 trys of iui and 2 ivf so you just see your chances reduce enormously.

Claire and Jo hope your keeping well girls and claire hope you get answers at your appt at end of month. You girls will be trying again before you know it.

caroline hope you are able to get tests done. It is such a lot of money and fingers crossed it all works for you.

Peppa pig hi  what stage you at honey? hope youre well 

afm i have my 20 wk scan next thursday. Im so excited and my oh cant get day off work so my sil is coming with me. Im going to find the sex so sil will know before my oh lol. sending you all my pregnancy vibes and dust

luv c xx


----------



## LovesChoc

Princess29 - So pleased for you but also what an emotional mix up for you. Sorry to hear about twin 2 but im sure the little one will catchup and be ok. Im so glad that twin one is perfect. 10 days wait for another scan. Wow that will be hard. Just take it easy and im sure everthing will be fin. Sending you lots of  

Flygirl77 - Thans very much. These last tests are beginning to be a nightmare!! Never mind. Good luck with your scan. Please lets  us know what you are having. So exciting  

Cxx


----------



## dinkydott

hi my lovelys,

prnicess, hi sweeti, oh hunni such sad news, im   that twin 2 will make it,   try and be potivie, i no its hard but try and be stronge, you have got to looke after yourself and think of the strongest 1.....  to you and dh....

hey flygirls, long time sweeti, glad all is good, and woooh 20week scan, omg thats gone so fast, does it seem like that to you, oooh yes def let use no what your having hunni, have you thought of any names,
yes follow up is just round the coner, ofu are just puting it down to bad luck, but i will see what my cambridge consault will say.....

caroline, hi hunni, yes its bad they have hinden costs, its just not fair, are you having icsi?
 you have frostys, im a bit gutted i didnt i had 5 embs all good grads 2 best 1s back they took the other 3 to blast but they didnt think they was good enough to freeze ....i  no other clinic that frezze ems on day 3 lower cells than mine, and its something i will bring up in the follow up, i have heard ofu are fusy on what they frezze but that could be just nhs, if your paying then they might frezze them,  

pepperpig hello darling hows you,

hi sugarpie, hope you ok my love, thinking of you sweetheart,  

jo i hope you good to hunni, working away, but nearly the weekend, if your not working, x

afm. on way home and time to chill, i wont be about tomorrow, and prob best part of sat, as grandad funarel, but will try and pop on later, if not i chat you lovelys soon,


----------



## LovesChoc

Clairescott - We are having normal IVF. If the   don't penetrate any of the eggs then they said they would do ICSI for an extra cost of.............wait for it....................£1000. It is such a joke. The more I think about it the more im getting   and   They best had freeze any eggs of mine that are worth it other wise I will be   We also have to pay I think around £500 for this as well!!!!
Hope it all goes well as it can tomorrow. Sending you a big   xx


----------



## dinkydott

caroline.....i no its a deserace, hunni they should no buy dh sperm if they will ferlise your eggs befor hand, and not just put them in dish together, also if you had to have icis any time thats 4100 +1000+ druges, its just makes you mad, and all you want is a family, can i ask why you cant do nhs funded,
oh and also hunni a girl on another thread i speak to she is at ofu and her last tx didnt work but she did have frosties and is privet, so there is hope, also for her fet she will have to pay 1000 per cycles, not sure thou if drugs are included, 
thanks re tomorrow, hope the sun comes out,


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls.
princess, i am sorry to hear what happened must be so hard sweetie mixed emotions   im    twin 2 catches up and like they say it does happen so keeping    for you all hunni, try and rest now between scans and i know easy to say but try not to worry im thinking of you and we are all here for you   
Claire, hiya hunni, i hope the sun shines tmr and i will be thinking of you   i hope it all goes ok sweetie   as for my start date when i rang this week she said i have to call in 2/3 weeks and get booked in that is to get flow chart and drugs ect they are booking then for dec/jan time. I think when i get that date i will believe it is happening hun. Hope you not been too busy today too  
Christina, hello hun, im so glad to hear from you and 20wk scan god the time goes so quickly. Are you still grounded at work? let us know what the sex is very exciting times for you, take care lovely  
sugarpie im thinking of you hunni hope you are ok   
caroline, hi hunni, i know it is so costly ivf, we paid 750 for drugs so was the least of the scale, then tx cycle on top of that, luckily i got bloods at work for free but i think that is because i am at risk with work so they could do them otherwise i know that is so expensive, the cost just goes up and up. My sister is lending me next cycles money interest free   as she loves me loads. Otherwise it would of taken us another year of saving/overtime/ and loads of stress. I hope this works for you 1st time hunni im     it will  
AFM, just got in from work busy day again, going to have my bath then dinner and bed so wont be back till tmr or weekend, take care everyone and chat soon  xxxx


----------



## peppa pig

Flygirl:  Nice to know you still keeping an eye on us all. Lovely to hear feom you.  Thanks for the iui info would rather find out info on here then at my appointment, least i will be pre warned now.  Thanks againx

Caroline:  Have you worked out what you are going to do yet with your tests?  Its not fair that you can't get funding...is there another PCT near you that would give you funding.  

Claire: Thinking of you tomorrow.   

Sugar: Thinking of you to   

and princess   

Jos:  Not long know then.  I saw on the clomid thread they are talking about using cups now!! and i did notice a difference taking the cough medicine.

AFM:  Looks like iui will be out the question    x1 shot at this   will work and   for snow babies


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Just a wee post to say thanks for all your lovely words and support.  I am still just devastated if I am being honest.  Totally numb obe minute and then in floods of tears the next.  It makes teaching quite difficult!

Princes:  I am sorry about twin 2.    I am glad that twin one is doing well.

Sorry for the lack of personals but I hope that you are all well.

xx


----------



## LovesChoc

Morning Ladies I hope your all doing ok today?

Clairescott - My local PCT's have dropped the age to 34 and below for free treatment. Im 36 so im to old!!! Thats good to know re the other lady at OFU and having her frosties frozen. I really hope and   that I will get a few good quality eggs to freeze. At least a £1000 is a bit easier to swollow then another full cycle of IVF. What other thread do you go on? The sun is out so it will be a lovely bright day to send your Grandad off. Hope it goes as well as it can. Sending you a big  

Jo - What a fab sister. Bless her. It is just so expensive. I just hope it works the first time or I get enough good eggs to freeze and use if the first TX doesn't work. Its £1000 then which will be easier and quicker to save.  

Peppa - Not yet. I talked about going to the GUM clinic with DB which the thought of that didn't go down to well with him as he said that they would be wanting to stick things down the end of his MR.   Will be worth it if we save all that money. Im investigating another avenue. I work at a hospital and I know the staff can be vaccinated against Hep B,C but not sure if they test for these or HIV. I will speak to our occy health dept. Not sure what I will say yet. Also I will phone and speak to another blood lady on Mon as she said she would do our bloods the last time I saw her for my smear as she was so shocked at what we were paying for IVF. She is on hols at the mo. Im     that it works for you to. You ever know we may have snow babies at the same time  

Superpie -    

Princess -


----------



## LovesChoc

Hi Ladies,

Hope your all ok and have had a fab weekend.

Im off on hols to Spain tomorrow. Im away for a week so will catchup with you when I get back.

Sending you all big  

Cxx


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls,
caroline i hope you have a great holiday sweetie, great idea get away before tx starts hunni, chat when you get back  
Sugarpie, thinking of you sweetie, could you take a week sick hunni? it must be so hard trying to hold it together teaching sending you massive  
Claire, hi sweetie, i hope grandads funeral went ok, im sure he had a lovely send off hunni. Hope you ok lovely  
Princess, thinking of you too my honey hope you ok  
peppa, hope you ok sweetie  
Christina, hi sweetie  
I hope we are all ok sending a massive   xxxxx


----------



## peppa pig

everybody how are you all?

Such a sad week on here last week  

Princess;  7 days have past now, is your scan on Monday?  

Sugar:  Have you taken any time off work?  Do you have your follow up appointment soon? 

Jos:  Where are you with getting ready to start again...have you had your bloods re-done?

Claire:  Not long now week today.  How was your grandads funeral? 

Caroline:  I wish i was in Spain

AFM:  7 days to go and i am feeling totally unprepared i have had months to sort this out and have put it off for another day and then never done it.  Feeling very mixed up about it all, quite frightend  and tearfull about it all....i am so hoping that the clesha that i will get pg now and not need the treatment to come true AF due tomorrow!


----------



## dinkydott

afternoon girlys.....

pepperpig.....yes it went a well as could be, he did have a good send off bless him, but sad at same time......yes not long now whoooo 1 week and i cant wait to get this appt out the way bloods re done and start again, bless you sweeti   also that you wont need this....but if you do we are all here for you, and lots of   

hi jo my love....how are you, is your week going ok, yes grandad have a ggod send off 

hi sugar i hope your ok sweeti 
princess hope your ok also and keepig positive, although its prob hard to, we are here for you both even if a me post or a get off the chest one, we will try and help, xxxx


----------



## princess29

Hi girls.

It is quite on here at the moment, ive been trying not to come on as much as all I was doing was worrying about everything.   

Caroline, hope you are having a fab holibobs    I wish I was away somewhere nice and hot! 

Jo, how are you hunny? 

PeppaPig, its understandable that everything is becoming more real for you and you are having wobbles    I didnt really have this I was more excited but I think that is because I was used to the injections and meds and stuff. Im sure once you have been to your appointment you will feel a lot better about it all. 

Sugarpie, How is everything? I hope your ok. 

Claire, How are you? I know its not long till you appointment either? 

AFM

Well I had a bit of a melt down on Tuesday and got very anxious so the clinic brought my scan forward to today instead of Monday, I went this morning and sadly the 2nd baby has not grown since last week so will just be absorbed by the placenta   the sonographer said you probally wouldnt be able to tell by the 12 week scan. 

The good news is that the other baby is doing great, measures 15mm so has grown 5mm since last week and is bang on dates for size, and its heartbeat is doing 180 beats a minute which I believe is strong   

We have also been discharged from the clinic so the next milestone is seeing the midwive on Wednesday. 

I feel a lot better ironically even with the sad news as I feel I know what is happening - for now! Ive been in limbo for so long with the treatment it feels nice to know what is going on! Hubbys back from working in Scotland tommorrow too and boy will I need that hug.


----------



## dinkydott

hi princess my love......
glad they brought the scan 4ward for you bet you was going  .......and so sorry little number 2 is a angel.....but glad you are as good as you can be for number 1 little muchkin....she has a stronge heart thats is great news, 2 hearts in one and your number 2 will live on in her.....oh i keep saying her, 
i didnt realise your dh has been away, oh sweeti, yes i bet you cant wait for the bigest hug ever from him, not to much sqwizing thou, 
yes not long now tell follow up, i need this appt to put a closed door on last tx and open my new door for next tx....im excited and cant wait to start again, 
going to give my accupunture lady a call some time after follow up to get me started again, this time im going a month b4 tx, as b4 i went just as i started dr, but she said its better b4 as she can get to no m mind and body with out the drugs,


----------



## Flygirl77

ladies just a quickie
had my 20wk scan today and we are having a boy   

will post properly tomorrow im on cloud 9 xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Caroline:  Hope that you have a fab time in Spain and thoroughly enjoy.  

Jo:  No, didn't take any time off.  I find that work distracts me.  It is when I am on my own that I get very upset.    How are you?

Peppa:  My follow up isn't until the end of Oct!!  earliest appt that I could get!  

Claire:  Not long for you at all now.     

Princess:  I am so sorry to hear about baby 2 but am over the moon to hear that baby one is going strongly.   

Flygirl:  Congratulations.  That is fantastic news.  

Afm, I had another bllod test at the clinic yesterday and I am finally testing negative now.  Have bled and can start on the pill again.  Need to wait until follow up appt to se when I can get going again.

xx


----------



## peppa pig

Hi everyone i thought the chicken and egg reminded me off my thoughts of whether this will be my/our time.

Sugar: How are you? are you taking any time out or going starting again as soon as you can with your snowbabies?

Princess:  news have you had lots of cuddles now DP is home? So relieved that baby 1 is snuggled in and growing strong. Do you lots of questions for Wednesday, how are you feeling about your appointment?

Jos: Hi sweet...you ok??

Claire: Its really close now..eekkkk

Flygirl: So exciting have you been shopping for your son yet?

AFM: Been through all my papper work and will get everything written down to take with me like tests previously done dates stuff like that... Can't really think of any questions i have to ask as i think i have had most of the answers to my question given to me by you lovely ladies. However will be ask about baby aspirin, steroids and killer cells. 
Looking forward to Downton Abbey tonight


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls, 
Sugarpie, im so so sorry hun, this is such a hard time   yes i think work is a good distraction just got to look after yourself sweetie and take time out to get over it. We are all here for you my honey  
Princess, im glad they bought scan forward for you, so sorry to hear that about twin 2, but as Claire said she is a little angel and looking after you and twin 1 now. Im so pleased twin 1 is going strong and all looks good, midwife appt next hope all goes well weds  
Claire, hi hun, not long till your appt now, i totally agree you want answers and close this chapter ready to focus on next. Have your questions and pen and paper and i hope you get on ok sweetie  
Peppa, hi hunni, not long for your appt now sweetie, bet you are excited to get going, they give you so much info i come away with headache and head full of dates ect, but you will feel you are a step closer. did af arrive ? mine have been all over the place since tx im hoping they settle by xmas  
Caroline, hope you are having a fab holiday lucky girl  
Christina, how exciting a beautiful boy i bet you are so happy hunni, lots of shopping trips now getting bits for baby  
AFM, i had a call from the hospital and have my appt for 31st october   this is to run over the paperwork legal bit again and just sign the forms, get my start dates and discuss drugs ect, no change in my drugs they have said and we dont need any bloods retested all be fine so that is good. Just seems to be happening now   i think now i have the date i can focus and just work towards that as been feeling a little lost. Im mixed emotions so so happy to be going and getting start dates and flow chart but so scared too. Im starting with af in jan which is beg of month so drugs start then which gives me xmas to be very merry, new year new beginning's    i hope everyone else is ok xxxxx


----------



## dinkydott

goodmorning girlys

just on my way to work on bus....very wet here today......

sugarpie   when will your follow up be sweeti....they gave you a date,

pepperpig yes not long sweeti, how are you feeling? big step 4ward for you.....and then you will get your start dates....have you got you passports to take with you,?
im ok about my appt just need to have this to close the door on my last tx....ready for a new start.....

flygirl its going so fast for you.....yay a boy sweeti.....you thought of any names

hi jo how are you sweeti, you been bust with work...whooo a date to get every thing up and running....how exciting my love......glad you didnt have to go though all the bloods again, i def will because by the time i start again bloods would of been done over a year ago,  

princess how are you and how are you feeling.....


----------



## princess29

Morning girls, well nearly afternoon! 

Claire, yes start the acupunture asap hun the sooner the better as they can sort your body out and get your cycles regular in time for the TX. Not long for you follow up now, that should give you some answers and put you at ease.    

Flygirl, WOW        a boy, you must be delighted!!! 

Sugarpie, I hope you are ok, it does take a while until you feel better about everything. So are you going for a FET then when you can? 

Peppa Pig, not long now    yes write a list of things to ask as it always gets forgotten with all the info dealt out to you and I know with my clinic it was pretty much the only time to ask questions freely. 

I think with asprin it is only adviced if you have had previous losses and the reasons are confimed by postive blood tests. I know it was one of my worrys and I was told I could go ahead with asprin and heprin if I wanted to but did say it was my choice as if your blood is fine then thinning it by taking those things can actually cause a MC. I wasnt aware of this before the doctor told us and as all of my MC tests came back clear we decided against it. 

Jo, I think you are doing the right thing by starting after Christmas    i would have done the same, have a lovely relaxing time and then start the New Year with a bang!! 

AFM, 

Im doing ok, I have come to terms with loosing one of the babys and need to concentrate on the little one still here, it's not a very nice thing to have happened at all but I need to move on, to dwell on it isnt going to help. 

I have my 1st midwive appointment on Wednesday morning which in looking forward too    also I was talking to someone the other day and apparently if you have a baby through IVF then in a lot of areas you have consultant led care so will find out about that too, seems a bit odd to me!   But will be happy for the extra care.


----------



## dinkydott

hi princess.....sweeti my af cycles not that bad any way i was only 3 days late on my first af after treament, so we will see on the next af but never realy had any prob with my afs normaly 28 days.....also i did acupunture last time and i loved it, but this time just going to go a few weeks b4 i start treament....last time i went just as i started drugs......also im cant wait for them to tell me my start date of next tx at follow up, least i no where i am them.....but i think its going to be hard hearing them say, last tx was just down to bad luck as they said in my letter i got a few weeks after bfn
oh i so glad your ok my love....anf whooo first midwife appt.....

afm finding things hard at the min.....dp ex girlfreing went into labour yesterday....so my step son will be a brother soon just waiting for call...i dont want tohear it really but i have no choise......plus im bitter that she got pg just after we told her we was starting ivf.....and not even with the guy she got pg with....so all in all i jst wanted to stay in bed today.....


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Peppa:  Not sure when I am starting again.  One bit of me wants to start NOW and the other is so scared and frightened about it all again.  Glad that things are moving for you now and it sounds like you are very organised.   

Jo:  Thanks.      That's great that you have your appt and I think that a merry Xmas sounds good indeed.  

Claire:  Sending massive hugs.     It is just soo hard and totally naturally to be feeling the way that you are.  I totally get the bitter thing.  I am working with a girl who is pg and she is one week ahead of where I would have been.  Going to find that really really hard but there's nothing that I can do about it.

Princess:  Thanks.  Not too sure what to do at the moment.  Glad that you are ok although it must be so difficult for you as well.  Mid wife appt very exciting.  I have heard that as well about cons led care for IVF babies.  I am all for it.  

AFM, well I have booked my review appt but earliest date that I can get is 31st Oct!    There's a bit of me that wants to start again NOW and then another bit that is scared and frightened.  My case will be reviewed this week and I should receive a letter so will see what that says I guess.  I am not sure how long I need to wait to start again?

xx


----------



## dinkydott

sugarpie......big   back to you, life can be so hard hey....things always seem to kick use when we down....or just as we pull ourselfs together something else comes along and shows its ugly face......we have to deal with, just horrible when close to home....
for me i just hope as my step son is only 8 he might not want to talk about his sister so much.....just think she did it out of spite, but any how she the 1 with to children and no man around, to diff dads, 

i ahd to wait long time for my follow up also, its a pain in the ass when you need to move on....im not sure how long you will have to wait to start fet tx again, i do no that for me they said 3 nautal afs....could be same for you also sweeti, a girl on another thread in the same boat as you back in july.....and mc.....she is starting tx again in dec....so hope that gives you some idea....


----------



## peppa pig

Hi everyone

Claire:  What a pis* off with dp-ex.  i feel for you hun its a tough one,  Bring on round two for you with a little munchkin off your own.  

Sugar:  My post it starting to sound like a boxing match "bring it on for you to, destination munchkin"  Hun please don't think that i am ignoring your sad lost as i so know how difficult it still must be for you  

Jos:  Ding, ding and a few ho ho ho 2012

Caroline:  I bet you have a sun tan,  i am green with envy.

Princess:  yeeeekkk tomorrow... whats the difference when your consultant lead?

Afm:  will pop our passports in,  It doesn't mention to bring them in my letter but thanks ladies will take them.  I don't think i will get my start dates on Thursday just a plan of action and a referral on to the nurse who does the dating & drugs ordering etc,  i believe there is a 4 week wait for a planning appointment and then i start after next af. PS af arrived on sat. I think i will start in November time if it wasn't for the fact that i am 40 in August and all funding STOPS then, i would have consider putting this off till after Christamas.

Also on Thursday i have to have a scan...do you ladies know why?  I am confused as all the scan i have had before have been to check for ovulation and done around day 14.  This one is just to check what?

Sorry this has turned into a bit of a me post.


----------



## dinkydott

morning pepperpig....

i think the scan you will be having is just to re check every thing is fine in the....follies, overies, womb, any cysts ect.....nothing to worrie about, just what they like to do......

oh so you wont see nurse tomorrow then sweeti, see each clinic is diff, i saw the nurse on same day as my appt with consultant....then got dates.....oh well least you will be another step closer and it will fly by now.... 

yes dp ex is a beep beep.....and  ......i dont she liked the idea of use giving her son a sib....but any how she will be the 1 with 2 children and no man around.......to have a prop family, 
iv not heard any news yet on the labour, we are not sure if she has had it, we have dp son the weekend so im sure we will no by then......

2days to go sweeti,  

morning evey1 else, hope your all ok,


----------



## josjourney

hiya girls,
sugarpie, i know how you feel hunni, but i would say give yourself some time to get over this first, follow ups do differ mine was the following week and i was still a mess so wish it had of been later. I know i had to wait 3 af's ive only had 2 so far, but for snow babies im not sure sweetie. It will be our turn now sweetie whenever we start again take care of you and dp  
Princess, appt weds with midwife so exciting hunni, i think consultant lead is great i didnt realis that i think we go through so much we need extra tlc as we go and special tx. Goodluck tmr  
Peppa, appt in 2 days yaaahhhhh, so exciting   and scan not sure i didnt have one but think great to check all is good and give you peace of mind, hope you get start dates then cant wait to hear your news  
Claire, hiya my hunni, hows you? dp ex what a nitemare........ i remember you saying she announced it as you was talking of tx, how you keep it together hun i think you are a very special person. I know my dp ex said she was pg as we started tx and then she wasnt i think it was said just to be spitefull as no baby arrived   your appt in 2 days hun i wonder if you will get a date of when they feel you are good to go again, cant wait to hear the news hope all goes ok and you get answers of last tx  
AFM, been on a course today a follow on from my previous one, all good but muzzy head   info overload..... i just kept checking my tx wouldnt clash with anything this time and nope all be ok. What a lovely day so warm here today, i hope everyone else is ok big    xxxxx


----------



## dinkydott

hi ladys.....

hi jo my love...i was wondering how you was.....oh sweeti long day or you,  ........
yes dp ex is   and yours sweeti....why would some1 do that then no baby,  .......well she had her baby last night...i felt even worst because it was on the 26.f..my lucky number and dp birth date 26th oct and mine 26th june...so we always say its a lucky number.....huh not now.......and just to top it off her name is scarlotte and the letters in that name also spell scott and clare.... 
are yay not long tell my appt im getting excited its nearly here......

hope evry 1 else is ok tonight...xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Claire:  I know it is just so difficult.  I have pregnant people EVERYWHERE!!!  At work (4 of them), sister in law, cousin, the list goes on and on and on and on and on.....  Bring on your appt asap and then you can have a little one of your own and also your partner too.    It must be really hard but try not to let her get to you too much. 

Peppa:  Thanks.  Yeah, we needed our passport as well.  I had a scan at the beginning to get a base point for your ovaries, lining etc...  then had one at the start of treatment to make sure that all my systems were effectively shut down.  My place was the same for the consents appointment but we asked to be put on list for any cancellations and got one just a week later, so may be worth while asking.  

Jo:  Yeah, I totally agree although being so close, there is another bit of me that wants to go go go go go now!  I think that it might be one or two months for me but as I am back on the pill, I don't have a period until I stop them as I run them continuously together.  Hope that all your tx dates work out well.  Also can't believe someone would say that!!  

xx


----------



## dinkydott

good morning my lovelys.....

hi sugarpie...how are you today and oh my how many pg girls are round you, it is so hard......

my situation is not that she was a pg lady, its that fact she got pg just after we told her we are going to be starting ivf, and i think she did it out of spite, 3 months later she is pg, also its hard because she has now given dp  son a sibbling which i think she didnt want use do first....she is not even with the guy, its to close to home, re my step son who we have every weekend, i just have to be strong for him,and smile through gritted teeth, xxxx

hope evry1 will well...xxxx


----------



## LovesChoc

Afternoon ladies,

I'm back from sunny Spain. We had a lovely relaxing time. It was very hot and im nice and brown which always makes you feel better!!  

Hope you all doing ok. Im busy at work at the mo so just a quick post to say a big HELLO and have missed our chats over the week. Will catchup with you all tomorrow.

AFM - Got to have another smear done as the one I had done just before hols was inconclusive. Bit worried about that. Have got it arranged for this Friday. Also whilst im there I will chat to her re my bloods. get them done then we can move onto the Consent Consultation.

Sending you all big


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls,
claire, hi hunni, it must be so difficult and frustrating with dp ex, but your time is coming with dp and you are going to be that yummy mummy   i hope appt goes well tmr sweetie and you get the answers you need to close that door and open the next chapter  
Caroline, good to have you back   i bet you are well refreshed and ready to go   i know some smears come back like that if there wasnt enough on the brush or something so try not to worry and just let them redo it sweetie. And yaahhh getting closer to that date now. 
Sugarpie, hi hun, i agree in a few months time sounds a plan will soon be here and we may all be starting at the same time , we can support each other as we go, and this is our time now hunni  
Peppa, hi sweetie, good luck tmr with appt i hope all goes ok, take your pen and paper  
Princess, hi hun, i hope midwife appt went well today for you  
Big hi to everyone else  
AFM...... im off tmr as working weekend   but it is nice some weekends not as busy so i can catch up on paperwork.  been to big school today for my course  , so hot in a class room..... i will be waiting to hear news from appts tmr from you girlies and hope all goes ok for you xxxxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Claire:  Oh my.  It sounds like she is no nice at all and I totally understand your frustrations.  It must be so hard.  Stay strong and all the best for your appt tomorrow.  

caroline:  Glad that you had a great holiday.  Sounds fab.  Yeah, think that can happen quite a bit with smears.  Mine had a bit too much blood or something the last time.  

Jo:  Yeah, sounds like a plan.  My review appt is at the end of Oct and so  guess I will need to see what he is saying then.

Afm, got my review letter in today which said that I had a 4AA blast put in and that although the outcome was not as we would have wanted, it was a good sign that I got pregnant.  I get what they are saying but certainly doesn't feel like that at all!!  So, to stay on the pill until I see him at the end of Oct.  Feels like FOREVER away!!

xx


----------



## dinkydott

hi girls.....

jo oh sweeti hot and bothered today hey not good stuck in a class room, did it bring back memmories, what are you there or? a button is not working on my pc so missing a letter, lovely day o tomorrow then my love, nice layin?
yes de bring on tomorrow and move on, hehe.....

sugarpie, she is a cow....and i have her man, so she hates that, she has given me so much   in the past tx dp saying she wants him back ect ect....now this..... .......any how i try and be a better person but i always end up biting back....
oh my i cant wait or 3.30 to come tomorrow, 
 to you or the letter, i think it always seems harder when on paper in ront o you, hey your ollow up will come round soon i promise .....i no at the min its millon days away but mine was 6 weeks and now look tomorrow is apon me,  

caroline hi sweeti glad you had alovely holiday and lovely and brown...oh im gel...hehe.....but poo you have to have your smear re done....


----------



## dinkydott

good luck pepperpig on your meeting today....yes def take your passport, if you dont need it today you will need them at some point when filling in forms, they like to photo copy them, xx


----------



## LovesChoc

Morning one and all. Hope your all ok?

Jo - Yep lovely and refreshed. Was such a nice relaxing hols. Enjoy your day off lucky thing. Its going to be lovely and warm. What course are you doing?    

Superppie - I hate smears. The though of having to have it again tomorrow not good. Never mind have to have it done and I might get somewhere with sorting out bloods too. Fingers crossed. Im sure it will come around soon. This year has flown by all ready. I can't believe Claires is tomorrow. Some positive has come out of your last treatment. 4AA blasts is fab. I know it must be hard and I can't imagine how it feels as not had any treatment yet. Try and stay    

Claire - Yep its rubbish. Hope to sort out my bloods though tomorrow also. So could be a blessing in disguise!!! Good luck today hun  

Peppa - Hope your ok. Good luck with your meeting today  

AFM - Bit low today as my DB told me last night that our firends are 16 weeks pregnant. They only got married the end of last year. I am happy for them but it gets me thinking will it ever be me or am I just kidding myself   Never mind im sure I will get myself out of it.


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls,
claire, i hope meeting went well today sweetie. Yes back to school i said to dp i need a new school bag i think   doing uni work today trying to keep on top of it. Let us know what they say hunni x
Caroline, hi hunni, i know it seems at the moment everywhere you look someone is saying they are pregnant very tough but remember PMA our turn is in sight. I am doing a degree for my nursing to be a manager/team leader i should be finished december 2012 so not much longer to go just 3 more modules to do. I am hoping i will be pregnant by the time i am finishing that is my goal x
Peppa, hi hunni i hope appt went well and you have some dates now so exciting. x
Sugarpie, oh sweetie   it must be so hard seeing that in black and white, the grades sound very good and these are the things you need to focus on hunni to keep you going,    and that date will soon be here we go 31st oct and same as you feels a lifetime away but work will keep you busy and join me and claire on calander counting sweetie and we are all here for you x
Back to homework for me after a nap i think   chat later xxxx


----------



## dinkydott

hi my lovelys.....

well follow up went good and bad, 

my head is in a spin, i think i asked to many qs, i was in there for over a hrand half.....   nurse kept on having to go out and get advice from a consultant, well serves them right i wanted 1 in first place and as it happen he might as well been in room,
i asked about implantation failer and immune, basicly they dont really do lost of tests for them as she thinks its not fully understood and pros and cons with immune,
i asked about why no frozzen 1s she could not answer me, she did not no and i would have to call ofu and talk to them ......also re assited egg hatching which i asked about,
imgetting  tested for thrombophilia,(clotting blood,which can course implantation failer, only because i asked and said im worried that could be the case, as my dad died of a blood clot, but the consaultant thinks i will be low risk, also iv got to have my fsh done again as it will run out soon, it was 8 last time,

im going to keep same protcal and drugs. they said very good cycle last time and dont want to rock the boat or up my stimming incase of ohss .....i asked about changing my clinic and yes i could but i need to go home and call them in 4weeks to tell them thats what i really want, eeeerrrr iv had 6 weeks to think about it, 
also it might put me back a bit refreal ect ect, so we was looking at starting dec af......oh no cant do that it fulls over xmas....so looking at jan af and starting dr feb, but if my af is late a few times then i might just make the dec af and start dr in jan,   if not it was not ment to be, bit pd off iv got to wait longer but i cant face that bus travel again to ofu... so my mind is made up......my poor dp didnt get a word in and what was said went over his head bless him.

cambridge ivf unit is going all the way now and has all faticaltys in place for ivf and not just the basci scans and bloods, ect....but only for privet, but once they get started they then can do nhs.....she said my second 1 will work,   but if not my third will be at there unit instaed of  sat, oh why not now,  

sorry for going on but had lots to say and tell, 
xxxx


----------



## josjourney

Hi claire,
im glad you got some answers hun and that blood test sounds good i may ask for that. I asked about the killer cell and they told me there is not enough evidence and they didnt think i was a risk of that. Mine sounds all the same as what they said to you hun, i wish they could super glue the embies to make sure they stick as everything else sounds text book perfect. I know what you mean re changing clinics, it is worth thinking about if you feel unhappy but id be the same it could hold things up and wait longer. The dates will soon be here hunni look at the wait last time it flew by, we will soon be at xmas then new year and new start   i hope your head settles info overload and emotional day hun. sweetdreams xx


----------



## dinkydott

morning jo.......hope your course is going ok and you had a lovely day off,
yes the nurse said the same to me about killer cells and immune testing also said that immune tests is ok but can be inconculesive as the results can come back bad but it then does not me its in the womb ect and could be some where else in body and would not beable to pin point the prob, have you heard of that b4? also another girl on june thread she went to gp and got leavel1 immune testing done for free, so i might try that but dont want to rock the boat, what do you think?
it was a alround appt really, shame i have to wait to start but deff want to change clinic, i was in  minds yesterday but we have decided thats what we want, it the traveling and stress...im happy with the 1 im changing to even if i do have to wait, and xmas and my af could mess me up to start that month, so have to wait tell jan af, but we see depends on my af following up to dec, iv worked out if im a few days late each month then my af will come being of jan, not the end,  
did you say you not got to have any bloods re done, thats cool...iv got to have my fh and then of course that blood clot 1.....also if i wait longer than planed the hiv ect done again, mine runs out 17th feb....but hoping i will get dr b4 that, 

my head is better this morning, i was so   think dp was even more bless him, he didnt no what we was talking about so had to explane, i did fill him in b4 we went to follow up but in my words not clinic words, hehe....

pepperpig sweeti how did you get on with your meeting, xx


----------



## peppa pig

Hi everyone      

Our appointment went really well heres what was said hope the info helps others aswell

So we are having ICSI x2 embies put back with assisted hatching and my planning appointment is on the 12th so could start this month if not defo next.

Our consultant was lovely but professional infact all the staff where really nice. I huge change to my last clinic.

I had to have my blood pressure checked 4 times as i get white coat high readings and blood tests the poor people its a nightmare getting bloods from me.

Anyway...the blood test was a retest of my TSH (Thyroid) as my most resent test was 3.76 a level under 4 apparently this means my brain is having to work hard to get my levels right.  Both my mum and her mum both  have low thyroid and take meds for this so they may need to do some tweaking with meds before i start.

I have had so many blood tests done before due to x3 MC that have all come back as normal so i don't need baby aspirin or anything else BUT this was intresting she said...that i am to be scanned every week/2 weeks if i get a bfp by my local hospital she said every week would be best as its important that my stress levels stay low so scanning weekly would be for peace of mind.  She said that if i get a BFP that i am to stay as calm and relaxed as possible.

I had my scan and she said "not bad for an old bird" 9 follicles on one ovary and 7 on the other.

I am sooooooooo excited.

will be back later to do personals battery running low on lap top and dp is looking lonely.....

Claire looks like your appointment went well, its a bit pants you have to wait so long and think about it for another 4 weeks please what a load of horse manure.


----------



## dinkydott

hi pepperpig.....glad your appt went well, and   you can start next af, not long now and you cant get going, 

yes a bit pants for me but my choise to change clinics and really iv not got to wait  that much longer, i was going to start dr in dec but now it will be jan, so only 1 month more, if af plays ball if not one after because of xmas shut down, hehe dame xmas......plus its only been 7weeks since my last tx, i will def be ready by the time next tx comes,
im going to tell them re clinic  when i phone up and book my bloods, next months af....


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls,
claire, hi hunni, i think wait and be happy with clinic hun less stress travel ect is what you need, as for bloods im fine so didnt need any re tested, the level 1 i have heard of and thought i may ask gp if i can have them done just for piece of mind. Yes they said to me there was no point testing for killer cells as they would only consider it if i had many MC and there wasnt enough evidence to back up it was worth doing, she pont blank no to me i wasnt going to have it so you are guided by the experts i suppose. Shame you got to have bllod retested such a pain but i would start doing them now and you will feel you are getting closer to start date, be same as me sweetie DR jan be there for each other    hope you have a good weekend xx
Peppa, im glad it went well sweetie and start next af so close now so happy all went well and they happy with everything hunni  
Sugarpie, princess, caroline, christina hope you are all ok tonight weekend starts here   not for me working but still will enjoy working in the sunshine


----------



## peppa pig

Hello

Jos:  Your busy working full time and doing your course.  Hope you get some quite time and can catch up on your work and catch a few rays.  

Claire:  Glad you got all sorted about changing clinics looks like you will be starting again around the same time as Jos which is great for you both.  Good for you having all your questions.  When are starting accupuncture again?  Hope the weekend is ok? You've got dp's son this weekend haven't you?  Hope theres not to much talk about baby's hun and if there is remember where here  

Caroline:  You brough the sun back with you! Its so hard   when others get pg around us, and so very difficult for others who aren't in the same boat to understand.  But hopefully come next mothers day all  of us on this thread will have your own little bun in our ovens.     I was in floods of tears last year i found out that my sister was pregnant when her new husband read out his speech and in it he said that he was going to be a dad! Everyone in my family new prior to the weeding but me.

Sugar: No sun for you   in Scotland.  So its October tomorrow and so we are now in the right month for your appointment.  Looks like you may be starting again around the same times as Jos and Claire. 

Princess:  How did you get on at the MW. Are you ok hun?  

Flygirl:  Hello 

AFM:  high as a kite.. so much so i am going to put a picture of me up so you can but a face to the name but only for the weekend and then i will take it off again


----------



## LovesChoc

Hi Ladies, Hope your all ok and have had a fab weekend. It's been lovely here in Berkshire.

Peppa - It is so hard emotionally. I'm normally quite good. Just having an off day!! Got a text on Friday to say our friends had their baby on the 1st. A little boy call Maximum. That didn't effect me I was delighted. I must be   Wow what a way to find out. You poor thing that  must of been so hard? O I missed your picture. You will have to put it on again so I can see you. How do you do it? I will put a pic of me on. I'm glad you are feeling great and up beat.  

Claire, Jo, Sugar, Princess and Flygirl... Hope you all doing ok? Sending you big  .

AFM... Friday's smear went ok. Hope it's ok this time around. Spoke to the nurse who did it for me and she is doing our bloods for Hep B,C and HIV tomorrow and there was no mention of a charge. Fingers crossed it goes through un noticed   Rubella came back. My levels are all ok so that's good. Won't be long until I can book the Consent Consultation. Very exciting.


----------



## princess29

Hi girls!! 

Sorry ive not been on, I couldnt get the laptop to work last week and Hubby was away working, as soon as he got back he flicked a switch and I was back online. 

Glad to hear that peppa pig and Claire have had your appointments, not long for you peppa pig now, and Claire like you say if its not much longer to wait and you will be happier then it is worth doing. 

Caroline, glad the smear went ok, they are never nice are they! Good news about the tests too!    

Sugarpie, does seem like a very unhelpful letter hunny    I hope the wait goes quickly for you and your appointment is hear vefore you know it. 

Jo, how you hunny, not working too much I hope.   

AFM

I had a good week last week, had 1st MW appointment on Wednesday, got all of my notes and info which felt nice.    We also had a private scan on Saturday morning for reassurance, and it was fab everything is great, heartbeat was good and bubba measured a spot on 9+3 and even did some wiggles and kicked its feet. It looked like a baby rather than a blob! Im trying to be more positive about things being ok now, I still have my bad days but the anxiety is better. xxxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Claire:  Glad to hear that you had your appointment and asked lots of questions.  That's what I do too, but agree that seeing the consultant would have been better.    Glad that you are moving but sorry that you have to wait a bit longer.

Jo:  Hope that the studying in the sun went well.  Weather here over the weekend was horrific.  Localised flooding and everything.  Horrible!!!    I was intereste din your feelings in a classroom as I am a teacher so am there every day.  

Princess: Glad that your midwife appointment  went well and the extra scan sounds fab.   

Caroline:  Glad your smear went ok and hope that you don't have to pay.  I did and it was a small fortune!!  

Peppa:  Really glad to hear that your appointment went well and all sounds very positive.  Woo hoo!!     We may be at the same time.  

Afm, not much going on.  I am really struggling at work with all the pregnant people and the CONSTANT chat about babies.  And I really mean CONSTANT.  Can't get through an interval or lunch without it being mentioned every two seconds.  Struggling a bit with all that plus another announcement of friend having her second.  Anyway, review appointment in 4 weeks, though feels like a lifetime away.  I am hoping to start in Nov and et hopefully be late Nov.  Will wait and see what they say though.

xx


----------



## LovesChoc

Princess - Im so glad it went all ok with the MW and the scan. It must be so exciting now. Like you say still a worry but as time goes on that will ease off im sure. Sending you a big  

Superpie - I know the feeling. Everywhere I go I bump into pregnant ladies. Also at work thre are a few who are pregnant. I don't work with anyone who's pregnant. Our friends announced last week that they were 16 weeks pregnant and also another set of friends had their baby boy on the 1st. Babies babies everywhere. 4 weeks will fly by. Sounds like we might be starting at the sametime. Sending you a big  

Peppa,Jo, Claire and Flygirl - Hope you all ok? Sending you a big   

AFM - Went to see the nurse this morning. Me and my DB had our bloods done. No mention of a charge. Fingers crossed we don't. I do feel a bit sneeky though


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls,
i have been awol sorry   but thought about you all   just been so busy and getting home late x
Princess, glad appt went well sweetie i had a tear how beautiful to see buba wiggle so exciting hun, you keep taking it easy, i am glad all is good. 
Caroline, i hope you dont get charged for bloods, and im   smear all ok too im sure it will be. You are feeling like you are one step closer now exciting times hun. 
Peppa, i did see your pic it was lovely to put a face to you   hope you are ok are you still buzzing.... not long now hun. 
sugarpie, hope you getting on ok hun you will be very up and down sweetie just let the emotion out  i know it is so hard and with lots of pg talk you prob feel you cant escape. I just get people say stupid things that are so insensertive, one person at work says the wrong things every day and i want to scream at her, she doesnt understand how we feel, and says the most hurtful things i just walk out the room now. I dont think she puts her brain in gear before she speaks. Not long now till follow up hun it will soon be here now  
Claire, hiya hun, i hope you are doing ok and not getting down with dp ex and baby news stay strong sweetie, our turn is just round the corner. hope work going ok  
Christina hope you ok sweetie  
AFM...been working hard, nice to see the prices reduced for ivf, i think that is the licence fee as we paid £104 this year so be nice if other things have gone down too   counting the days till our appt now coming round nice and fast but not fast enough. I have been tearful last couple of days just keep going over everything and questioning why? but i have been fine today and think as appt gets closer i will get wobbles, im dreading going back to the hospital aswell but i know dp be holding my hand nice and tight and we will be ok. I hope everyone is ok and roll on the weekend xxxx


----------



## LovesChoc

Jo - Yeh it sure is. Will be booking our consent con tomorrow    Just waiting for DB to give me his preferred dates. I hope we don't have to wait to long for it. It is exciting. I just want to get on with it now. That would be fab if they reduce the prices to all aspects of IVF. It does cost a small fortune. I still think we should at least get one shot on the NHS   When is your appointment? I do feel really bad. i hope I don't get the nurse in trouble. She did read my notes and ask me how much IVF is now and she was so shocked at how much it is going to cost us. She is lovely. She said she would help out the best she could    

Hi to all the other ladies. Sending you big


----------



## dinkydott

just want to say hi girls, sorry iv not had much time to post on here lately, but do think of you all, i will try and be a better ff over the weekend and catch up then.....xxxxx


----------



## LovesChoc

Hi everyone hope your all ok?

Good news. Consent Consultation is booked for the 28th at 3pm and DB   test is also book   so im finally getting there.

Have a fab weekend ladies catchup with you all on Monday xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

I hope that you are all well and that you all have a fab weekend.

Caroline:  Thanks.  You too.   Great that you are getting started.  Not too long now until 28th.    

Claire:  Hope that you are well.    

Jo:  Thanks.  Yeah, I know what you mean.    I hope that you are ok.  I think that I am and then the tears start!!

Hi to all teh other ladies too.

xx


----------



## dinkydott

afternoon my lovely girls....

sorry iv been awol, had one of them weeks busy and when i get on here i just run out of time,

pepperpig hello sweeti, i missed your pic last weekend please put it back up my love,i see from your ticker not long tell your follow up whoooh....how exciting, how are you any way,

caroline glad every thing is comming together for you now sweeti,and fab about your appt also, that will soon be here, 

sugarpie, hiya my love how are you holding out,  

princess glad every thing is good re scan, bet you was smiling from ear to ear, glad he/she is growing well and moving good.

jo. hi ya my love.....how are things with you, you working this weekend, 

afm......well last weekend went ok i think, re baby talk, dss didnt say any thing about her for the first hrs or more,so i brought it up and he said a few words about her and that was it, i thought i i bring it up he will feel he can talk about it and that even when he is here she is still his sister, i think he is finding it really hard at the min, he had a few tears also for no reason......but all good on the baby front no much talk, 

i called my clinic re changing my saterllite clinic and they are getting the ball rolling, i thought why wait another 3 weeks, and if all goes to plan i should be starting my dec af.....dr cd21 jan the 14, 

jo sweeti when are you starting again.....this will be our time sweet checks......xxxx


----------



## peppa pig

Claire glad you don't have to wait another 3 weeks.  bless dp son there sensitive soul kids i bet he didn't want to upset you


----------



## dinkydott

pepperpig......well hello sweeti....loving the pic.....  nice to see you at long last.....
stepson is sensitive lad any how....i think it was more, he didnt want to upset himself, as been a only child for 8 years now mummy has to think of another, but we have to watch him because when he comes here he is a only child again, and thinks he can walk over use.......me and him have been drawing and ben10 is not my way of thinking.....but my drawing was better than his and he didnt like it, and drew all over my pic befor we could show dp.....i told him off and took all the drawing things away, he cried and then i felt bad, but the thought, no he should not do that out of spite, and he is only doing this because he wants to be better,  he haves never done that befor, so i think its a re bound of whats going on at home.....so i have to put my feelings a side and think of stepson when we have him....


----------



## peppa pig

Well done you for being such a loving reliable boundaries part of the little cheeky moneys life.  He must be in a  muddle.  It only natural that you feel bad but like you said defo the right thing to do .  My dp's little girl is coming up for 9 and i did notice that you could start to see the maddam in her around the age of eight don't get me wrong shes adorable and i love her to bits.  She makes me chuckle.

Are you watching ex-factor i am its good but god its on for ages


----------



## dinkydott

i was watching it, but dp thinks its a nightmare.......   so i told him.go watch some thing diff as long as i can have tv in hr.......he was so happy, that he could watch sky sport......then after a hr it come to him,im happy, lalala....xxxx


----------



## josjourney

Hello girls  ,
Claire, hi hunni, im glad you have got dates sweetie and you can focus on that now. I will be starting DR 2nd week in jan and EC will be around 2nd week feb roughly. All rough dates at mo but def starting the DR drugs jan, we got our appt 31st of this month, yes sweetie it is our time now  
Peppa, hi hunni, not long till wednesday now, good idea to get work sorted, i went sick after ET and had special leave for EC but they said no more special leave as you get 5 days a year so i will just go sick, and take scans important days as annual leave, i hope you get it sorted. The prices i see reduced was for the licence fee to go on register it was 104.00 now 75.00 i think.  
Caroline, hi hunni, so glad it is all go your end and you are getting all tests booked and soon be starting so exciting  
Sugarpie, thinking of you sweetie, hope you getting on ok  
Princess, christina hope you both ok  
X factor results tonight and BB im a telly addict at the moment   xxxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Peppa:  What a lovely photo.    I am private at the moment as the NHS list is 2 years!     All the private clinics have different prices up here.  We have picked a slightly more expensive one as they are close by and have better success rates.  So far, we have spent £5k for a full fresh cycle of IVF inc drugs etc... for a fresh and FET cycle.  I don't use D/R drugs as I am on the pill so this would also affect the price.  I didn't have to pay for the actual frozen transfer as my fresh one was cancelled, if that makes sesne.  Bit did have to pay £840 for the FET drugs.  I hope that HR get back to you soon and you can get everything sorted soon.

Claire:  I am glad that the baby talk is not too bad for you.  Fingers crossed that it continues this way.    Glad that you have started the ball rolling for your next tx.  

Jo:  Glad that you have your dates etc... to get started.  I also have my review meeting on 31st this month.  

Afm, I am ok.  Struggling a bit.  Constantly surrounded by baby chat at work.  Have tried leaving the room, changing the conversation etc... but doesn't work.  Dread the break and lunch now.    Cried all the way home the other day after meeting up with two close friendswho have one each and another on the way.  Just finding it all very hard if I am being honest.  Feel like my other health issues are going to prevent this from happening for us and that there is no hope really.  Anyway, another week at work tom....

xx


----------



## Flygirl77

Hi girls 

not been on for ages but just popping on to say hi will do a proper catch up tomorrow

luv c xx


----------



## LovesChoc

Morning ladies, hope you all ok today? and had a fab weekend.

Superpie - Im very excited about it. 2 weeks on Friday. Not long at all. I know how you feel hun. Everywhere I go I bump into Pregnant ladies. Most of my friends have children or are pregnant. It is hard and im sure it will be us one day. Big  

Peppa - Was lovely to see you. Nice to put a face to a name. Im still trying to figure out how to get a pic up of me!!!    Yes im very excited. Not about parting with all that money though!!!   Thanks I thought I would get into the Halloween spirit    Fingers crossed on the HR decision. Sounds like you need a break. Big  

Claire - Thanks hun. Yes finally coming together. 2 weeks on Friday. Can't wait to get the ball rolling. Bless your DSS. How sweet of him to think of your feelings. Good that you can talk about it if needs be. Not long for you now then. Dec is only around the corner. How exciting for you. Big  

Jo - Yes at long last there is light at the end of my tunnel. Not long to wait now. Im loving Xfactor and BB. Who are your favs? Big  

Flygirl - Hope your doing ok? Big  

AFM - Due on this weekend. However yesterday I started getting hot flushes. Had a bad one in the morning and throughout the day. My temp is up slightly to. Still having them today. Hope im not getting the lurgey!!! Also got smear results back. All normal


----------



## dinkydott

hi girls....

sugarpie  

princess  

jo  

pepperpig  

flygirl  

caroline  .....glad smear came back all good.....

afm whooooo i got my start dates....clinic called today i start dr on the 13th jan....and ec week is the 13th of feb....so roll on my dec24th ish af.....im so happy i got dates i dont feel in limbo land any more,


----------



## Flygirl77

Hi girls hope you all are well

claire fab news on getting your dates  it will be here before you know it

jos looks like you have youre dates too  and around same time as claire? cycle buddies yeah   i wish you both the very best of luck xx

sugarpielaura sorry youre having a hard time with pg all around you  Ive been there and understand where you are coming from but you have to be strong and remember that will be you one day and you dont know who will be looking on at you wishing it was them!! tbh its part of the reason i dont post so often on this thread as i dont want you all feeling im throwing my pg in your faces  

caroline good luck for your appointment honey

peppa hope youre well honey x

afm nearly 24 weeks!!! weeks are just flying past and im keeping really well bump is really active which makes me chuckle as it feels so nice but really odd at same time. my oh has started calling me fatty lol and i think we have finally decided on a name......Jack thomas stephen mccann  

keep well ladies and i'll keep checking in 
sorry if i missed anyone out

luv c xx


----------



## LovesChoc

Claire - Im so pleased for you. That is such good news     So nice to have something to look forward to. Big  

Flygirl77 - What a lovely name. I bet you can't wait to meet him. im so pleased that it is all going so well for you. Big  

Superpie -  

Princess -  

Jo -  

Pepper -  

AFM - Just waiting for the dreaded AF to turn up. Def on its way    On a positive note though. Have to ring the doctors today to get results for our blood tests.  Fingers crossed.

Hope your all doing ok and have a fab weekend. Its going to be a warm one


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls,
Claire,     yaaahhhh sweetie you got start date, so not long to go now so exciting for you and nearly the same dates as me   im looking at DR 9th jan, EC 6th feb  unless they say different on 31st this month as long as my consultant around be roughly exact same time hunni, im looking forward to getting going now too. Although i have had a pain in my left side for just over a week now and dr sending me for urgent scan monday i just pray it is all ok and just settling pain but it is very painful at times, i nearly went to hospital the other night with it.... It was a week before AF felt like ovulation pain but wrong times and alot more pain, dr thinks maybe a cyst there so just keeping everything crossed hun it is all ok. I hope you are ok  
Sugarpie, hi sweetie, i feel your pain lovely try and relax over weekend , we are all here for you always sweetie  
Caroline, hi hunni, Sorry af on way my hunni   but hope your bloods all ok im sure they will be fab, yes weekend off and be nice need to chill been a long week  
Christina, hiya hunni, doesnt time fly im so glad all going well hunni, and love the name jack was a name i picked too was my grandads name lovely, take care sweetie and baby bump  
Peppa, hi sweeetie, i hope you are ok hunni  
Princess, hi hun, i hope you are doing ok and taking it easy  
AFM, well busy up and down week..... i had to see dr as getting lower pain in my left side and a week before AF it was so painful, they are sending me for urgent scan which is very quick and monday at 5, i will be in uniform so i hope they tell me straight away what they see, and just pray it is ovaries settling after tx or something. I had a fibroid left in as it was too close to my bowel so whether that is playing up i have no idea just keeping everything crossed that all is ok. I hope everyone else is ok im just going to eat dinner and chill now maybe have a glass of wine make the most of it   xxxx


----------



## dinkydott

hi my lovelys.......

jo hi ya sweeti, it seems a long time since we spoke  ......busy lifes   all good,
oh im sorry to hear about your pain, dont sound nice if you was thinking of going into hosiptal, but glad your gp is sending you for a scan im   every thing is ok for you, i hop its what you say your body after tx......if a cyst they will prob let you still dr just keep a eye on you, i had a cyst when starting first time and it wenton its own b4 i started stimming, they say when you dr it can get ride of it, but hey lets hope all good on monday, i will be thinking of you,

sweeti i cant bealive we will be going through tx near each other last time you was about a month ahead of me...now we will be doing it together, lets hope its a good sign  ......roll on the 31st oct to get def dates.....
my af is due 24th dec, but if im late ie after the 24th my tx dates will change to a week later, so im   im on time or early, the next few afs, i was thinking if my af comes on the 25th dec i will still say 24th maybe, whats a day....am i naughty doing that, do you think it will mess my treatment up, its the dr and from last time i no that some girls dr less than others and still dr ok,   what to do, time will tell maybe,
ooooh treat yourself with that lovely glass of wine or 2  

hi caroline, i hope your test come back good, thinking of you and have a lovely weekend, 

hi flygirl.....love the names you have chossen, makes it more real hey  

hi everyone else, hope you are all ok, been a bit quite on here for a while, but i think thats just use girls sorting our selfs out and in limbo dont help,


----------



## josjourney

Hi claire  , i know how good is that our dates same time it is a good sign hunni. Thankyou yes im    monday be ok just need to know really but that has made me feel better hun what you said with cysts going through DR i didnt realise that gives me    hun. Well i was late with AF last cycle and do you remember i was worried dates may change but i just sniffed for few days less hun, im thinking tell them exact date AF arrives and they can adjust how long you DR for sweetie. That is the only problem when you want the   to arrive she is never playing ball   your advice last time was great for me though   AF arrived next day   Yes been busy bee at work and just counting days like you i imagine and now this it has made me worry a litttle so been bit quiet but i have read most days and always thinking of you all   Its soon going to be here hun i will join the dec/jan thread after scan and after 31st meeting so i can have more exact dates or as af allows   hope you have a good weekend and i am so happy with your news of dates hun now we can really wear that calander out   xxx
Big   to everyone xxx


----------



## dinkydott

hi pepperpig......your nurse is  ........my clinic are all for sites like ff and even have the ff link on there web site....i can see what your nurse was saying about snowbabies, my clinic only frezze blaste because they think any thing less is not worth it as low sucsess, but i think every em is worth a shot and chance, 
but what do we no, we are the ones going through treatment, and i have heard good results with snowbabies with even low cells, fact,

right....i will try and work out your protacal....are you taken tablets as a dr drug or doing that b4 dr drug?

once your af comes you have to count 21days then thats when you start dr, then you stimm for 9 days, some more.....then ec is normaly 2 to 3 days after stimming scan, 

(af due)23 Oct 2011 (start dr 10 nov)	(dr scan)29 Nov 2011	(Stimming injections)01 Dec 2011	(stimming injection scan)09 Dec 2011	(EC WEEK)12 Dec 2011,  your test day is or around 25thdec and 30th dec, some clinics go from ec day some clinic go from day of et , and depending if day 3 et or day 5,....but at the min if you went from ec day and count 14 days it would be 25thdec but then also it depends when ec is, it could be a few days after the 12 dec,  hope its not all to confusing.......


----------



## peppa pig

omg its very close to Christmas eeeeeekkkkkkkk

i have to start tablets which are progesterone on the 10th Nov day 19 of cycle for a week
then on the 13th Nov sniffing and tablets then just sniffing then injections and sniffing but you can only start injections on a Wednesday or Friday (odd) she said test date 14 days after egg collection. Does that sound right

Funny really just getting that reply from you has made me feel excited. Thanks Hun you ok?


----------



## dinkydott

morning girls......

pepperpig, yes hunni that does sound right so 14day after ec if ec is on 12th dec  that would be 25th dec, eeeekkkkkk xmas day, thats if you wanted to do it on that day, its a hard one, but what a good sign, how lovely would that be sweeti, 
my clinic is a bit diff to yours, i had to test 14days after et,  so really it was about 17 days, 

loveing your smily, where do you get them from,

morning jo.....yes def....i had scan just b4 text started and there was a cyst, they said not to worrie to much we will scan you on down reg scan, and hey it had gone, they said the drug does that and helps break it down, and when having the withdrawel bleed we get throu dr, it clears it out, if not they said they would of just made me dr for a little longer, 
hope you had a nice eve with your wine, you doing any thing nice the weekend, x


----------



## peppa pig

Morning  

Claire i took a look at paper work and it says test date 14 days post et








As the nurse talked about how it depended on how old embies where depended on when test day was. Oh well it doesn't matter don't thhink i want test day to be on Christmas day as all the family will be at my house, its suposed to be my first time doing Christmas....not sure about the stress of it all now spoke to DP last night said he would have to do alot.

Hope your all ok good luck for tomorrow Jos   how has the weekend been any less painful? Hope so 

Princess starting to worry....are you ok?  
smilies = http://www.clicksmilies.com

NEW HOF IS PAGE 7
OUR DAY OUT MEETING LIST IS PAGE 7 xx what this mean ?

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Caroline:  Not long at all for you now.    Very exciting.  Thanks.  I really hope so as I am struggling like hell at the moment with it all.  So worried that it will never be me.  Glad that your smear is normal too.

Claire:  Start dates are fab.  My clinic never give specific dates.  They just go scan to scan but have last time's dates to work from I guess.  Roll on Dec, Jan and Feb for you.    Def.  Hoping that 31st comes around quickly and that I can get started asap and have et mid Nov and otd beg Dec.  Everything crossed.

Flygirl:  True.  I reall do hope so.  It has been a hellish 3 years though and just wish that something would go our way soon.  Don't be silly.    It is great to hear from you and others as it gives us all hope.  Great that you are well and that bump os so active.  Must be very very exciting now.  

Jo:  Sorry to hear that you are having pain and hop ethat scan goes well and that you get your results.  I also had similar.  After my cancelled fresh cycle in June, in July I had intense pains in right ovary area for about a fortnight.  I remember it so vividly as I was on jurt duty at the time.  It disappeared as fast as it arrived.    I was worried about a cyst and at my next internal scan, asked them to have a look but all was clear.  Hope all is ok with you.

Peppa:  Yeah, 31st.  I am ok thanks.  Had a horrific appointment with gynae this week which has really made me angry and annoyed.    Other health bits are ok at the moment.  Just that I am so desperate to have more bowel ops to try ad get everything sorted but it feels like everything is on hold at the moment.  Glad that your planning appointment went well.    Nurse sounds a bit crazy to me!!    I woud never survive without the forum!  In fact, both the counsellor and acupuncturist recommended them.    I haven't done same protocol as you so can't advise on dates.  Sorry.

xx


----------



## LovesChoc

Morning Ladies. Hope you all ok and have had a good weekend. God didn't it flyby!!! I can't believe im sat at my desk on Monday morning again already  

Peppa - Wow how exciting. I can't wait for my strat dates etc. Do I get all of that when I go to the Consent Consultation do you know? The   appeared on Friday so I wonder if i will start my tx nov af?  

Claire - Thanks Hun. Need to phone for bloods today. Get the results printed out ready to take with us on the 28th.  Hope your ok? Its all so exciting at the mo. Start dates are coming through think and fast. It has really got me so excited 

Jo - AF arrived on Friday. Never mind I don't feel to bad about it anymore as we are so close now to starting tx. Im just so impatient. I want it to start now. The wait is killing me    Hope your doing ok?

Superpie - Yes it is very exciting. I have no patients and just want it to start now. The wait is killing me. God knows what I will be like in the 2ww after tx   Sorry to hear you are still finding it tough. Hang in there our time will come  

Afm - DB has to go off to the Berkshire Independent tomorrow to do his   test. Bless him he is so nervous about it and is so worried that his little Mr will be scared and won't do the do.   He did make me laugh. I can't go with him as cannot get the time off work. The   arrived on Friday so bit gutted about that. I'm just so excited about 28th. I can't wait. I wish it was her already. I'm so impatient.


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls,
Peppa, im glad you got all dates and yes it will soon be here so exciting hun   yes my clinic same as claire i tested day 14 post et so 17 days for me too. How exciting xmas day , hope you ok xx
Sugarpie, hi sweetie i hope you are ok hun, sorry to hear of your appt being not good   i know you just want to get everything sorted and start again no complications. I hope they get in touch soon with dates to get these ops done hun xx
Claire, how are you my cycle buddie   hope you are ok and you not working too hard, weekend was good just tried to relax work was a long week...... and had uni work to do so im up to date now. Hope all ok your end hunni   xx
Caroline, not long till your appt sweetie it will fly by. I hope db got on ok, i feel sorry for the lads doing that on demand pressure   , i know we go through loads too though, hope you are ok  .xx
Princess, christina, i hope you are both ok   
AFM... hospital went well, no cysts, fibroids but smallish ones, everything is still enlarged after tx and i have still got swollen folloies both sides..... she said they will go down just still quite swollen but to be expected after ivf drugs and i am not to worry, womb looks good too so feel very relieved now   i can focus on the 31st now and not worry. Hope everyone is ok   xxxxx


----------



## LovesChoc

Jo - That's such good news. I bet you are relivied. 31st not long at all just under 2 weeks now. Week Friday for our appointment. It seems ages away still. i wish it would hurry up   I'm so impatient it's un true. God knows what I will be like in the 2ww. NIGHTMARE   I will drive my DB nuts.

AFM - DB just phoned to say all went ok this morning and he managed to produce a   sample. He was so stressed about it I never though he would. He had the help of a few magazines though    

Hope all you other ladies are doing ok?


----------



## peppa pig

Caroline:  Glad things are moving alone for you.  I didn't get my dates at consultation,  i had to go back 2 weeks later for a planning appointment ....but from what Claire has said in the past your clinic does it all on the same day so yes i think you should get your dates then.  You might start at start of Nov depends how quick they can get your drugs ordered if not will you should start end Nov beginning of December i would think sometime around then.  So not long hun

Jos: Glad the scan went ok....it makes me wonder about the ladies you hear who dive straight in to another cycles it sounds like  from the outcome of your scan that it takes a while for  things settle down/recover fully.  What causes the fibroid it that ivf related as well?  Hope your taken this easy hun 

Sugar: Hope you are having a better week this week.  Are you off work soon isn't it the tattie picking holidays soon

Hi Princess, flygirl, claire 

Afm:  Tick tock goes the clock   that AF arrived on time next week


----------



## josjourney

Hi girlies,
caroline, yes all moving fast for you now soon be here hun. Yes the 2ww was hard i just kept myself busy with lunchs out and people popping over it soon goes. Glad db got on ok another tick off the to do list eh.
Peppa, hi sweetie, yes so glad all was ok with scan, i said i dont mind any pain now i know but glad i still have time to let it all settle down, she said i stimulated so well 21 follies i had at the last count that it all takes time to settle down again. The fibroids i had removed last year and are growing back apparently that is what they do   but she said they are outside my womb so nowhere near any baby planting action   I think cysts are common in ivf after tx but not sure with fibroids as mine was there last year. Im    too AF arrives on time for you hun, i know she can mess around when we are waiting for her  hope you are well.
Hi claire, princess, sugarpie, christina,hope you are all ok  xxx


----------



## dinkydott

hi ya girls......

pepperpig...that at the bottom of my sig is for another thread, june/july cycle buds thread im still on...xxx

caroline....hi, glad your getting all excited, good for you,
im excited about my dates, but as jo would no, im in 2 minds about my second ivf road, excitment plus the knowing what to expect is alot on my shoulders, but heyho i will take it as it comes,

sugerpie.  im   you can get started again soon after your follow up, sorry will you be staring a fresh cycle, are you on the nhs this time round,

jo bless you and your uni work, dont no how you fit it all in, yes good my end sweeti, just waiting for my af to come te end of the month for me to do my bloods again, and that new one i need to get down, then all good to get my drugs,


----------



## josjourney

Hi claire, glad you ok sweetie  , thats good get them bloods done then get drugs sorted then we know it is getting nearer   . Totally same with feelings hunni, im excited and so anxious aswell, people say it will be easier 2nd time as you know what to expect but i think it is harder. My emotions are all over the place at times now and im crying at very silly things   I think when we go on 31st and i get that flow chart again it will come flooding back, but i am excited to get going again and leave limbo land. And we are the same time so all good sweetie. Enjoy your evening and hope work ok tmr not too busy  
Hi everyone else hope you all ok


----------



## LovesChoc

Peppa- I'm so loving your profile pic. They look so cute. I'm loving their costumes   It is moving along now. I just wish the 28th was here already. I can't wait. I'm not sure what to expect. I have been trying to phone and find out. I like to be prepared. I don't even know if we have to pay then. Not received any appointment confirmation or anything   never mind. I do hope I can start in November    I'm also   that your AF arrives on time hun 

Jo - Wow Jo 21 follies thats fab. I hope I get as many as that. And im glad that the fibroid are not near the baby planting area. That  must be a relief to know. I will drive my DB nuts   on the 2WW I know I will. I will have to get him to hide the pack of preggers tests    

Claire - I bet the 2nd time is going to be tough. Like you said you know what to expect now. I haven't got a clue what it is going to be like. I'm glad I have you ladies for support. Sending you tons of   and  

Princess, Sugerpie,Flygirl - Hope you doing ok?  

AFM - Nothing to report here. Popping into the Dr's tomorrow to pick up the result info on our bloods so we can take with us next Fri. We are both all clear


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls,
just a quickie as im popping out, hope you are all ok  
caroline, yaahhhh    glad tests all clear hunnie all done now just 9 sleeps to go   xx


----------



## dinkydott

hi girls.....

jo sweeti im so sorry, just read back and i 4got about monday, so so sorry, im  and busy bee, so glad every thing went ok and scan found nothing to worrie about,

caroline, most def here for ou sweeti,


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls,
claire hiya sweetie, thats ok hunni i know how busy you are  me too glad all was ok such a weight off my mind now. I am just counting the days till 31st appt with ACU hopefully they can tie my dates up with consultant and we can go for early jan think it will be 2nd week so from my appt just be 10 weeks till we start DR   that sounds so close. Hope you ok and you can have rest at weekend hun   xxx


----------



## LovesChoc

Jo -I know not long now. So exciting. 10 weeks will flyby. Be here is a flash   

Claire - Thanks hun. So lovely to know that we are here for each other. Don't know what I would do without you guys to off load to and understand what I am going through.


----------



## dinkydott

morning girls,

jo i no being busy is good and time going so fast, but i dont feel like im getting on here enough, 
cor 10 weeks that will bloody come fast, you no that, funny hey you wait and wait like b4 we even started first cycle it seemed forever, but now only them many weeks tell you start second, by what my ticker says i have got about 11 week tell i start dr, so you could be a week ahead o me, but that all depends on my af, if after the 24th dec then my slot changes and i will have to dr a week longer and you could be 2 to 3 weeks ahead o me, but time will tell sweeti, 

hi caroline i think hunni with out ff we would all be lost, and meeting and getting to no every1 on here is such a god send, im so please its here, its good to hold hands with others in the same boat, i just never new really how many ladys was needing ivf and it got me quite  ......maybe i put my head in the sand about it all for a while and when your living your ownlife ivf never really seems to come up much, its like its never talked about,
but yeah i was shocked to find so many girls wanting to be a mummy and cant with out ivf, made me feel also like im not a monster, if you no what i mean, and alone,


----------



## josjourney

Morning girls  ,
Claire, hi sweetie, hope you are ok. Yes totally agree busy does help and makes the time fly gets us closer to start date. I will be roughly same time hun my AF due around 9th jan so will DR from then normally 15/16 days. I started booking days off for jan but will have to change them if when we go 31st the ACU may change my dates still but be round that sort of time. Not long for us now hunni  
Caroline, hi hunni, i know being on here i feel i have great friends even though we havnt meet the thought that we all going on the same journey and feel the pain and can offer advice and be there at happy times has made my experience alot easier to manage. Like claire i was shocked at the amount of girls on here that are in the same position as me and you feel less alone. Our time will come and we are all here to cyber hold hands through it hun  
Big hi to everyone else hope you are all ok xxxxx


----------



## dinkydott

jo, jo,  ........i love you sweeti,
we have come so far, first cycle just a pratice one, it was not ment to be, life just chuck a heavy bad  stick at us that time, "ANOTHER", well sweeti this time we will be ready. i no i can ask you this, and dont want you other girls think i dont try, but jo smoking, i have started again, tryed twice now to stop since my bfn, but i cant do it, iv even this time got a kit from nhs help stop smoking line,
iv got 1 week to bite it in the bud, for my tests, like from tomorrow, then test time, im not worried about the hiv nor the fhs, but my blood clotting one, its new to me, and its testing my blood,and i will tell you now, im smoking, about 7 a day, eeeeeekkkkkkkk......i hate myself 4 it, and it makes me smoke more, iv done patches, cold turkey the other electron thing, iv even been to the doc again and ask for the tabs, but she wont give me them as i might get pg, " UM NO, NOT YET. I CANT, but she still wont let me have them  
im going mad now, because im so worried,  IM TRYING TO STOP, today is my last day, as af in a week and need it out my body, xxxxx


----------



## josjourney

Claire, sweetie   dont beat yourself up over it hunni, it is so hard what we went through and like you i started as soon as i got bfn, it is so hard and with all what we got going on makes it twice as hard. I used the spray and it was great every time i wanted one i had a spray and it gives you an instant kick and stopped cravings straight away. I am not sure what bloods can detect it but if they do you can explain that you are stopping and you only re started due to upset last time. My friend had champax and gave up for 3 months now they are very good, another friend was hypnotized cost alot but in the long run she stopped for good.  I know you will do it sweetie in time for tx just try and cut one out  a day then in a week you hace done it   i can recommend the spray not over expensive and really helped. We have been through so much together hunni i love what you said we had our practice one now this is the real thing, we are going to be very yummy mummys   goodluck stopping sweetie im with you all the way   xxxxx


----------



## peppa pig

Hi claire i am struggling to hun feel like a yo yo smoker and very ashamed. Whats the test called you are having i had tons of tests and have print out of all my results can look and see if i had it done.


----------



## Wraakgodin

Urm..... just your friendly volunteer putting her head round the corner! Have you looked at the giving up smoking section on FF? http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=90.0

Sue


----------



## princess29

Hi girls, havnt ben on here for ages, just been so tired I cant even get the energy to turn on the laptop! I thought it would have eased up by now but not yet , the sickness has eased now but I still dont know what I want eat apart from cheeseburgers    trying to keep them to a minimum!! 

Not long for Christmas now and then you are all going to be busy bees again! 

I was a smoker, only in social occasions but gave up after we got refferred to the clinic nearly 3 years ago, I actually didnt find it too bad and now love not smoking but understand its hard, there were days when I wanted to start again. 

 for you all. xxxx

AFM, 

I over the moon, we had our 12 week scan on Thursday and all is looking great! I cant tell you how nerve racking the wait was for them to take me in the room, I nearly passed out! Im still shocked that we have got to this point and havnt really told anymore people, not sure how to tell my news now I can, I think I will let other people do it for me.


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls, 
just a quick post as doing dinner   hope you are all ok,
Princess, glad all is well hunni at scan i cant believe you still not telling people id be bursting   hope the tiredness gets easier you take it easy sweetie  
Claire, hope you ok today sweetie  
Peppa,   yo yo smoker like that, not long now  
Caroline, friday almost here my hunni  
Sugarpie, thinking of you sweetie hope all ok  
Christina ho sweetie  
wraakgodin, thankyou for that link  
AFM..... work work work   but a week today is my appt    get my dates confirmed so excited, at least time flys when busy which helps with my calander counting. Love to all hope we are all ok today xxxxx


----------



## dinkydott

morning girls,

thanks for the info on smoking and the links   will take a look, 

pepperpig, the test i got is a blood clotting one, thrombophilia, my dad died of deep vain thrombosis, so im being checked to see if it runs in family, iv been told thou im prob low risk but they said its another thing to rule out, because if my lood clots to quickly it reduce the blood flow to the womb,

princess fab about the 12 week scan,  

jo hehe work away sweeti, count down now to appt,

afm, normal working week, dp birthday tomorrow, we out for drinks, well im on the soft stuff,


----------



## LovesChoc

Good afternoon ladies. Hope you all ok?

Claire - I was shocked too. When we went to the information meeting at OFU the amount of couple and individuals that were there really did shock me. Also there was 2 other rooms in use and full. There must of been in total over a hundred people in all 3 rooms. And on here to so many. Like you said it makes you feel so much better as you don't feel like the odd one out or a monster. We are not alone. Even my DB was shocked and it takes a lot to shock him as he is so laid back bless him   How are you getting on with trying to give up smoking? Hang in there hun you can do it    

Jo - I know its great isn't it. So glad I have you ladies to chat to. Be lovely if one day we could all meet up. Our time will come I feel sure of it   Im so busy at work that I keep forgetting about it. Then when I remember I get excited again but also the nerves are kicking in. Butterflies in my tummy  Wow a week today. That has gone quick hun. So exciting for you 

Peppa - Hi ya hope your doing ok?  

Princess29 - What fab news. Im so happy for you. I have even sighed with relief for you that all was ok with your scan. Shout it from the roof tops girlfriend. You are 12 weeks pregnant  

Superpie - Hope all is ok with you hun?  

AFM - On count down for Friday. Appointment is at 3pm. I finish work at 1pm. Getting butterflies just typing this out. How silly


----------



## dinkydott

hi ya girls.....

caroline, cor that is a lot for one clinic really, but they only have meeting once or twice a month,  
i will do the giving up smoking again, iv had only 3 over the last 2 days, and tomorrow i going to have none,
just silly i found it ok really last time, but this time, its beating me, but not no more, i do also think because iv been a smoker for 20 years now, omg thats bad i think its harder, 
my love you get butterflys its good, im excited for you and cant wait to see your dates in writting,  then the drugs in your fridge, thats the best part as you no you are so close,

jo hi ya sweeti hows your week going, iv brought the spray, and iv not had a *** since this morning, start as i mean to go on,
got my nhs chart on my wall and every day i tick it off, hehe


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Caroline:  I am glad to hear that DB's test went well.    Not ling now at all.  Roll on the 28th!!  Glad that bloods are all well too.

Jo:  Glad to hear that your hospital appointment went well.  Amazed that you are still enlarged.  Just shows you though.  Roll on 31st indeed.  

Peppa:  Yes, we were off last week and so I was away for a bit.  Hope that you are well?

Claire:  I totally agree.  I am excited but also so scared as well.    Thanks.  I am having another FET.  Private again.  The NHS list up here is 2 yrs and I just don't have 2 yrs with all the other surgeries etc...  Good luck quitting.  Sounds like you are doing well and are determined.

Princess:  Glad to hear thay your sickness is better although not so good about the tiredness.  Congrats on your 12 weeks scan.  Great news.  Woo hoo!!  

Afm, I went away last week to Berlin which was beautiful and it was great to be in my own wee world.  Struggled since I have returned though.  Friend at work announced pregnancy and I should have been roughly at the same point!    Ah well, roll on 31st for review appointment.  Quick question ladies:  I am hoping to have FET in Nov.  When would you stop drinking alcohol?  Not like I am swallowing gallons but have been having a few glasses of wine at the weekend but we alaso have a big Hallowe'en party this weekend and not quite sure what to do?

xx


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls,
Claire, well done hunni the spray is very very good you are doing so well   i hope dp had a great birthday and you had a nice time. Hun do you know what bloods you can have to check for inplatation problems is it level one antibodies? do you know what bloods they are? just thought i could speak to my dr and ask for them before i start for piece of mind i know clinic said didnt need it done but i think my head does. Hope you ok  
Caroline, roll on tmr apt hunni    it is finally here, you will get your head filled with so much info take a pen and paper with you sweetie. Hope all goes ok tmr  
Sugarpie, oh hunni   it is so hard,   roll on monday your appt too get a plan of the way forward sweetie, im not sure re drinking and fet but i think little is fine. Hope you ok  
Princess, peppa, christina and everyone else hope you all ok  
AFM....day off today as working the weekend  but then appt monday     quite excited now to get dates ect of starting confirmed and get head round it. It has come around very quick thanks to work being so manic i think it has helped to pass the time. Have been thinking of the bloods you can have to check for problems with inplantation but cant remember what they are called level one something   my clinic dont feel i need them checked but it cant hurt to know and i could ask dr to do me a form for them and get them checked prior to tx starting...... Or just leave it im confused.com   well im just out to lunch now with my sister and niece and nephew so that is nice afternoon i got planned. I hope all you lovelys are ok chat later xxxx


----------



## dinkydott

hi girls,

hi jo, yes sweeti it is leavel 1,immune testing they are 
thrombophilia.....blood clotting one,
antiphosholipid...antibodies for sticky blood,
natural killer cells....
lupus anticoagulant antibodies,
anti thyroid antibodies,
sweeti when you go to your gp,you will have to have a very good reason why you need them done, i no implantion failer is a good reason but you need more than that,
these test are carried out if you have had a number of bfn or mc,
you will have to lay it on thick do a bit of crying and tell them how worried you are about the next ivf cycle and its realy playing on your mind that it could be immune....
a few girls i no had to do this to get there bloods done because other wise the gp would not have dne them,
also you could have them done at your clinic but the cost of these bloods are so much money i think 100 to 150 pounds each blood test, i no they take about 6 vials of blood,
with immune testing its very grey area, 
when i went to my follow up they said there would be  no point doing these test because they dont really no the full reasons for these test and if some come back neg or there is probs they dont no exacly where in the body it is, they cant pin point them, ie, nk cells,(white blood cells, it could be a virue you have got, a cold or even sore throat, and not in your womb,
but do try sweeti, i no what you mean about you wanting them done, i did try myself but my clinic would not have it,   nhs for you,
if thou next time we will see what the out come is  for me, then i will push so much more, or go to my gp, the only 1 i did get was the blood clotting one as you no, history in family
good luck hunni, 
yes dp had a ok birthday all though working all day,we went to our local in eve for meal and drinks with family,he is out sat night with his brother and mates, im being a good girl as got my test next week, but did have a few last night, 

hi sugarpie re the drinking, if i was you i would have a few at the party,then after that stop, clear your body ready for tx.....glad you had a lovely time away, please dont be so hard on your self now back, pma is the way to go with your appt just round the coner and   you have your fet in nov, if you are ready,


----------



## LovesChoc

Hi Ladies, Hope we are all ok today?

Claire - Really nervous now. Its so silly as I can't wait to get started. Hopefully we will get start dates and im   that it will be nov AF. I wonder if we will be ordering the drugs tomorrow??. I hope by this time tomorrow it will all become much clearer?? That is pretty good going hun. 3 **** in 2 days   Keep it up you can do it PMA PMA  . It must be hard for you though  

Superpie - Thank you. This time tomorrow I should have a clearer idea of what is going on and hopefully start dates etc   Hope your doing ok?  

Jo - Thanks hun. What a good idea didn't think of that. I will take a pen and a note pad. Your right there will be so much info to take on board. My DB has a rubbish memory so can't expect him to remember bless him    Not long until Monday. Be here before youo know it. I wonder if our tx will start at the same time?  Ooo that sounds like a good test to have re implementation. I will ask the question at the clinic tomorrow if I remember. I will write myself a note  

Pepper and Flygirl - Hope your both doing ok


----------



## josjourney

Claire, thankyou for that info hunni,  i will def try and get it done. My GP is great and i did work there so i know them all really well, i will give it a go. I know the hospital consultant said it something about there is not enough evidence ect but it is in my head, if gp says no then i will stop asking but will need to know if there is a chance they can test for me. I am so sure this is our time now sweetie, all of us girls on here deserve to be blessed i am      hard for all of us   hope you wasnt too busy today hun glad dp had a nice birthday, thankyou again for the info you are a star   xxx
Caroline, hi sweetie, you will have info overload so write bits down, you may even come away with DR drugs tmr we did but every hospital different i know, i got a little purple bag too very sweet carried my drugs away in. You should def get start dates and dates of scans ect, so you can plan days off and have someone with you ect. Mine was on a flow chart was so strange looking at a date of EC,ET just didnt seem real somehow. All the best tmr be thinking of you hunni   xxx
Hi to everyone else   xxxx


----------



## dinkydott

hi caroline.....whooh good luck for tomorrow, very exciting for you to get all the info and strat dates, you should get drugs sorted tomorrow and they could give you the dr drug tomorrow as jo said, i had all mine sent to me by medcare, did they not say anything about drugs at info eve, i had a card i had to feel in and send of to medcare so they new where to send drugs, but yet again every clini is diff, although i was at ofu like you
i was saterllite at another clinic,
i no you will def get your protcal,
i wonder what iui they will put you on, mine was 250......

jo no worries sweeti,re the info, i do hope gp will do it for you, and good that you worked there, its not what yo know ,its who you no, 
busy day today had 3 houses to clean, with a bit of a hangover,   not good,


----------



## josjourney

claire, busy day and hangover never a good mix sweetie   yes i will ring tmr try and get appt with my gp so i can discuss with them, but the way the nhs is at moment my chances may be slim but worth a try. Thanks again and hope tmr less busy for you hun xxxx


----------



## dinkydott

jo sweeti, always worth a go, you dont no tell you try,yes it hurt today and so glad to be home,
busyer day tomorrow, more hrs  
but least its friday...
did you have a nice afternoon,


----------



## josjourney

Claire, yes thanks hun we had a great afternoon my nephew is just walking so nice to see my little man totering around he is adorable   had a good catch up with my sister too which was nice. We are thinking of doing a girlie night out now once a month as we dont see each other enough. Busy day for you tmr   but then weekend   enjoy the rest sweetie xxx


----------



## dinkydott

are jo bless your nephew, so sweet,  ........its always good to do some thing like that....with busy lfes its hard to keep in touch more than you do with family....iv got my pjs on already, dinner then chillaxs.xx


----------



## LovesChoc

Morning Ladies. How are we all? Thank god its Friday   Has been a long week.

Only 4 1/2 hours to go now. Not that im counting at all  

Jo - Thanks hun. So exciting. Im going to the Berkshire Independent which is a satellite clinic to the OFU. I wonder if they will give me the DR drugs today then. OOOoo I do hope so. It will seem more real then. Still have my butterflies though. I have all my paperwork ready and have a notepad and pen too.  

Claire- Thanks hun. Im going to the Berkshire Independent in Reading which is the Satellite clinic for OFU saves us the journey to OFU. I can't wait to have it all sorted.   That I get my DR drugs. You never know I could start on my Nov AF. This morning is going to drag I know it!! What is IUI?


----------



## peppa pig

good luck caroline can't wait to here your news.  will catch up witheveryone over the weeekend
xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Jo:  Good luck for your appt tom.    I hope that you also get somewhere with the cloods.  MY clinic doesn't recommend them unless I have multiple misscarriages and then the cost is about £800.  The nurse said that if they suspect issues then they just treat them without the bloods to save us the money.

Claire:  Thanks and I hope that you have had a good weekend.   

Caroline:  Well done with the cigs.  How did you get on??  Hope that all went well.  

Peppa:  How are you keeping?

Afm. I have my review appt tom so will see how I get on.

xx


----------



## dinkydott

morning ladys,

hope you all had a fab weekend,

jo my lovely, good luck for your appt today, whooo you get your start dates, thinking of you, 

sugarpie, good luck today also at your follow up, dont be shy to ask what you want to ask, your the boss and if you think your not getting the answersyou need keep pushing, thing of you my love,


----------



## LovesChoc

Good afternoon ladies. How are you all? How was your weekend?

Jo - Loads of luck today hun. Will be thinking of you.  

Superpie - Not sure what you mean about the cigs hun as I don't smoke. Loads of luck today hun. Will be thinking of you.

Pepper - How are things with you?  

Claire - How are you hun?  

AFM.....Well what a fab appointment I had. We saw a lovely lady. We are starting this AF wooohooo. I have to phone OFU on the first day of my AF to order my drugs. Start DR on day 21 then around the 21/12 I start the injections. Im so excited I could burst     I also on Friday had a ultra sound to have a look at my lining and my OV's. All are A ok. I also had my trial run with the catheter which was a little uncomfortable but it went straight in with no problems. Im just trying to work out when I will start the DR so I can update my ticker.


----------



## LovesChoc

Forgot to mention the Negitive bit!!!!

DP   results showed that he has bad quality. He has loads but there are not a lot of good quality ones  . So it looks like we may have to go down the ICSI route which is another £1k


----------



## dinkydott

caroline......glad the appt went the way you wanted it to, but sorry to here dp swimmers are being bad boys,   .........my dp was a bit naughty also and we needed icsi, but on the day of ec they told use we could have stright ivf if want, we oppited for half and half, so there is still hope, i cut out dp drink lots of coke and fizzy also put him on multivits, for 2 months, i swear it was down to them, after 2 poor samples b4 the vits and then 1 fab sample after sweeti, so get your dp on to them buggers, and you never no, refund for you please,

next time we are doing normal ivf with icis as back up,

jooooooo sweeeti, where are you, how did you get on darling, 

sugarpie, how was your follow up, did you get the answers you was looking for,


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies  

Caroline:  Sorry.  My head is all over the place!!    It is Claire who has been doing really well with the cigs.  Sorry!  That is great that you get to start this month!  Woo hoo!!    Graet that you got lots of infom and help as well.  Hopefully dh's swimmers be all good on the day as extra £1k is tough but will hopefully be well worth it.  

Jo:  I hope that you appointment went well today?

Claire:  HOpe that you are well and emjoying your week.  

Afm, had my follow up appointment.  It was kind of as I expected.  It is positive that I got pregnant and that we will have anothe single FET.  Due to stop my pill tomorrow and hopefully have a bleed at the weekend and then get started again on the tablets, injections and pessaries.  I asked a lot of qs about my endo and whether I needed tests for miscarriage but he said that no to the tests as a high % of ladies who conceive naturally also miscarry.  It's a numbers thing.  Explained about the effects of my endo on my fertility which is really tough to hear bit also that there is nothing that I can do to change it.  Just need to keep trying.  My treatment will stay the same.  So, phone them once I get AF.  I will get the same bladder endo issues which I am dreading  .  I will have a single transfer with another one of my blasts and hope for the best.  He keeps saying that my endo is getting worse and that nothing will really sort it.  I also asked him about all the hype in the news at the moment about IVF and links with cancer.  He said that the numbers are incredibly small and that they are overhyped to get published etc...  I also asked if we could try naturally and he agreed that it was ot an option for us.  So, I have to phpne te nurse tom to order drugs and pay for FET and then hopefully AF will arrive and not be too painful.  

xx


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls,
Caroline,      yaah start this month hunni, so pleased but sorry to hear of dp swimmers but as girls say hopefully on the day be better and save you that expense it is sooooo expensive. Hope af arrives on time too sweetie and you get going so exciting bet you could burst  
Claire, hows you my lovely, i was working weekend so not been on and dp playing a game so just jumped on to give you all update, hope you ok  
Sugarpie, hi sweetie, im glad you got answers, i really am    you dont get any pain and the fet goes well. Im sorry endo getting worse love it is so cruel and i know so painful. I am keeping everything crossed all be ok sweetie.  
Princess,peppa, christina i hope you all ok  
AFM..... apt went well, we start 13th jan, EC booked for 6th feb ET 9th feb - just seems like yest we did all this before brought back alot of emotion but by jan i am sure be easier. They offered us counselling but i think see how we go i am sure time is all we need. So on my fridge is our flow chart, i have my synarel spray so just chill noe untill we start. DP wants pc back so will love you all and say tatar for now chat again tmr xxxxx


----------



## dinkydott

hi girls......

jo hi sweeti, bless you working the weekend, 
whoooh darling you have got your dates to start and your sniffing drug already, hehe get it on the fridge sweeti, dates to look at,
sorry it brought it all back, i do no how you feel, but plese keep the pma....its hard but you can do this, roll on jan my lovely, hopefully we will start dr on same day, 13th jan, although the rest of your dates are diff to mine, 
mine you could be even more diff if my af dont play ball, already a day late for me  

saugarpie, mixed follow up sweeti, good and bad, sorry to hear that you could be the same with endo, im   it will be better for you,  .......but on the up side darling your starting again very soon, roll on your bleed and you can get going,


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Ladies

Jo:  Thanks.  Hoping that the next one is for us all ladies.      Glad that your appointment went well and it must be great to get dates to work towards.   My clinic doesn't work like that.  It is bound to bring a lot back and don't hesitate to use the counsellor if you think that it will help.  I saw one and it was quite good.  Didn't wave a wand and fix anything but helped me to assess things I guess.

Claire: Thanks.  Just hope that af arrives on time!! 

We are all go again soon ladies.  

xx


----------



## princess29

HI Girls! 

Caroline, great news on starting, its so exciting finding out when you can go ahead   I wouldnt worry to much about DP results, my Hubbys SA have always been different and our clinic just said they would decide on the day whether it would be IVF or ICSI so dont dwell on it as the experts will let you know what they think is best. The extra £1000 is not good but if it gives you your baby it will be worth every penny. In the meantime make sure DP is on a multivit and zinc and I dont know if he drinks but if so he needs to stop asap, my Hubby stopped when I started the pill so had'nt drank for a while before his SA and it worked because his    were fab on the day!! Oh and lastly make sure he does his 'homework' every 3/4 days to keep them fresh!     the clinic will advice on when he should stop for the treatment. 

Sugarpie, great news you are going ahead with FET hunny. MC was a massive concern for me with the IVF too as we have already had 2 MC's but we had the tests and they all came back fine, and we had a big dilema on if to go with asprin and heprin, but our doctor said enless you actually have been diagnosed with clotting problems it can cause more harm than good so we decided not to do anything. I know its easy for me to say but I think MC is VERY common as sometime we look into things too much, looking back now I think it was just one of those things that happen and nothing to do with our other fertility problems, I wish I had listened to everyone instead of worrying so much! Good Luck!! 

JO, and you aswell starting!! I am sure you will feel better once you have started but understand it must be hard after last time, like you say best to relax until you actually start everything. 

Hello to everyone else, hope everything is going well! Its very exciting that some of you are starting treatments again.   

AFM, 

Im fine just plodding along really, ended up in the hospital at the weekend with either a kidney infection or stones which is very painful, so on antibiotics and waiting for results back.    Apart from that im ok tho, 14 weeks tommorrow which is crazy!!   Just waiting for our 16 week midwive appointment now and we have another scan that week too, so hoping to find out the sex -so exciting! I still get my moments of pure panic that things are going wrong but not as bad as the early days. Me and Hubby are going away for a few days this weekend too which I really need, its been hard work having the IVF and then the worry of the early days so am hoping to relax a bit. xxx


----------



## LovesChoc

Claire - They said that ICSI would be a backup for us but if his sample is the same on the day of EC as it was for the Consent Consult then we would prob have to have ICSI. My DB is taking Wellman Conception. he has been on them a while now. The lady we saw said that was pretty much all we can do. He hardly drinks alcohol, he does drink quite a bit of lemonade though!! Might get him to stop that. Bless him he is so good. Hope your ok hun?  

Sugerpie - No worries hun. Yeh it will be hopefully. Sorry to hear your endo getting worse but at least it sounds like you had a lot of your questions answered. Hang in there chick  

Jo - I know its very exciting. Coming around all so quick now. AF is due around 11th or 12th. I will be straight on that phone getting the drugs ordered. I'm going to be using the synarel spray the same as you. How did you find this the first time around. Loving the sound of your flow chart showing all your dates. It will be here in no time  

Princess - That's what we were told. it would be up to the embryologist on the day. It is a lot of money but will be so worth it if it works. My Dp takes wellman conception. he has been on these for a while and he also takes a zinc supplement. He hardly drinks now. He is so good. I can help him out with the 2/3 day homework   I'm so glad everything is going well for you. Have a fab weekend break and put your stresses and worries to one side. Will be so exciting to find out what your going to have. Have you any ideas?  

Peppa - Hope your ok?


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

I hope that you are all well.  

Princess:  Glad to hear that you are keeping well and can't believe that you are 14 weeks already!!    Sorry about the infection and hope that the antibiotics clear it up soon for you.  Thanks.  I am going to try and stay positive and relax.  It is hard when we are aware of every single second of the treatment though!

Caroline:  Thanks.    Hopefully the vits will help and the sperm and egg will do their thing on the day.

xx


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls 
Claire, hi sweetie, yaahhh start same day   yes glad i got dates to work towards now makes it feel more real and not just a dream. It did bring alot back but i am sure that i will settle again soon. Hope you ok hunni  
Caroline, soon be starting    your af behaves and you get going hunni. The spray was not great for me hun but some people didnt get any side effects so you may be ok, i got hot flushes, and very up and down, and i couldnt cope with anything new happening   my work was great as i had to stop courses and couldnt do anything different in my daily work as just went into melt down. But im    that the side effects are less this time as body used to drugs hope you ok  
Sugarpie, thanks sweetie   yes totally agree      all goes ok this time, all of us starting very soon so be here to get us through it  
Princess, sorry you been unwell sweetie, hope you feel better soon   and wow how quick has that gone hunni, 14 weeks already. I hope you and hubby have a nice break away you deserve the rest lovely. 
Peppa, hope you ok sweetie  
Christina, hows everything going bet you getting big  
AFM.... had call from clinic we got to do the hepb,c,and hiv again as by ET they run out   by 1 day   but they said it is to freeze them they have to go over the date so all good to get done and keep me busy sorting forms ect. Been better today got lots of good feelings and im keeping    just roll on jan now. Busy times for us now girls   hope everyone is ok   xxxx


----------



## dinkydott

hi jo, sweeti scrap what i said about use starting dr together, my af this month is late 3 days today and it has messed my start date up now, my not going to starting tell around the 16th jan now, or even longer if she dont show tomorrow,
i dont no i need af to turn up soon i need all my bloods done also don i firstly my fsh, sorry to hear you have to have you hiv and hipb again, mine is the same and runs out 17th feb.....and will be hving ec around the 20th feb,
 pain for you having them re done, with only a day to spare, dh also sweeti,


----------



## peppa pig

everyone

Jos:







you have your dates glad your feeling  its all good

Caroline:







you have your dates to  the  turn up on time. It all happening now 

Princess:







so pleased you have reached your scan dated it must be a huge relief for you  you can start the planning now how exciting

Sugar:







you also have your dates its all happening on here. Hope that your finding work easier now. 

Claire:







How you hun, well thats a full house we all have are dates now. 

Flygirl:







Have you bought much for you wee man yet? 

AFM: still struggling a bit with








My drugs arrived today, i finish work next Friday going sick won't be going back till next year. Have been busy making pickles and chutneys for Christmas. To be honest all still seems odd.


----------



## dinkydott

hi pepperpig..... .......have you be signed off now then sweeti, hunni im still smoking a bit also, have cut it down to one a day thou, but it is so hard, im on the spray, have you tried it, its good, but i only have one in the even, i let myself have it as a treat for not having one all day, hopfully i will get it down to none, i also brough a big bag of lollipops, even time i want a *** i suck on a lolli, it seems to help, your also doing something with you hand also, so yeah i think it well helps, try getting some,


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies  

Jo:  That is a pain in the   that you need to get the tests done again.  I didn't realise that they 'run out'!!  How long do they last for?  Those bloods cost me a fortune!!  Must be great to have dates to look forward to.  All go indeed for us.  

Claire:  Also not good about the bloods!    Congrats on the smoking.  Sounds like you are doing very well.  Sorry that the   not arrived yet but hope that she does soon.

Peppa:  Glad that you are still trying to quit and fab that you have the drugs in now!    All go indeed!

Afm, well just waiting for   to arrive so that I can get started.  I paid for the FET amd the drugs today and have an appointment on Monday as long as the   arrives, so everything crossed!  Trying not to think about it and just let it happen.  Trying, anyway!!

xx


----------



## dinkydott

morning girls.....

morning sugarpie, 
roll on your af my lovely, its funny hey all this time we wish the witch not to show, only now to wish it would,  ......but needs must,
yes im getting there with the ****, am pleaded it down to one, just need to knock that on the head, but it gets me through the day, knowing in the eve i can have one, but just the one, it is starting to taset funny now so fingers crossed,
my bloody af is being a right witch, its 4 days now and still no sign, i know what it is, its because im not looking 4ward to my blood clotting one and results, worried so my mind is being naughty, and stopping my af coming, mind over matter,


----------



## dinkydott

sugarpie, re the bloods, thats what im waiting for, to have them re done, along with the dreaed one, bloods only last a year, so you have to have them done every year when having treament, your gp can do them sweeti, and send them to clinic, or you, and you take them to clinic, i know its a nightmare,


----------



## dinkydott

the results that is not your blood,


----------



## LovesChoc

Afternoon ladies hope we are all ok today?

JO - Yes I know not long at all now. I hope that doesn't happen to me. Im a Project Manager and every day is not the same for me at work. Holy Moly I will be a wreck or wanting to   someone   I had hot flushes etc when I was on Clomid so im used to those. Im going to   hard that I only get mild effects. Shame you have to get the bloods done again but I supose thats all part of the IVF rollercoster  

Peppa - Im loving you profile pic. Sooooo sweet. Wow nice break from work. Good for you. Pickles and Chutney sounds yum  . I can't believe Christmas is only round the corner. So exciting    

Superpie - Hope your ok and the   arrives soon  

Claire - Hope your ok hun. Im   the   turns up for you soon  

Princess - Hope your doing ok?  

AFM - Very emotional today  I just want to cry at the drop of a hat. I have no idea why. Its really silly  Im due on next weekend but ive not felt this emotional for a long time. Mayby its all catching up with me.

One of the girls I work with told me yesterday that she is 4 1/2 weeks pregnant. Mayby thats it? It didn't take her long either. She was in my office this morning saying how sick she is feeling and how much her boobs hurt. I am so pleased for her but this is going to be so hard for me watching her go through the stages. Only a few of us know about it a the mo so no one is talking about it but when she does announce it then it will be the talk of the town! She knows we are trying but knows nothing about IVF. Jeeze I sound like such a *****. I don't mean to as im so pleased for her. Ok rant over!!! x


----------



## dinkydott

caroline im sorry to hear your down, your prob right about the reason being your work mate being pg, its so hard when you hear about it and have to deal with it, and what with what you have going on and coming round the corner, is there any reason why you have not told people about the ivf, i no each to there own but iv told every1, and any1, but this is going over the last 7 years since i found out, i find it easyer to tell people than not to because then they back off and watch what they say, xxxx


----------



## peppa pig

Hi there ladies waiting for the   to arrive

Hey Caroline what are you a project manager in?
sorry your feeling low...i have been to hun hence having been posting as much of late.  For me i think its the fact that i am finally at the starting line reached the first milestone  and sooooooooooooo much is depending on this and i worry as it feels like i really do have all my eggs in one basket. I have waited years to get to this point and i just   that i am lucky and get to the next milestone and get a bfp

hig hugs hun


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Claire:  Glad that you are doing so well with the cigs.  Fab.  Well done you!    Keep going though.  What a pain with the bloods.  My GP wouldn't do them for me.    I had to pay a fortune for them at the private clinic.  About £300 all in.  Sorry AF being a witch.  Hope that she arrives soon.  It is so strange.  I dread everything about the witch.  The agony that she puts me in with endo etc... yet willing her to properly arrive!!  

Peppa:  HOpe that the witch arrives for you too.  It is very stressful but hopefully this will be a very positive wee thread soon with lots of lovely positives.    

Caroline:  Let's hope that your side effects are ok.  I am a principal teacher and have 12 staff in my department as well as teaching 30 pupils every hour.  Thankfully, side effects weren't too bad for me.  Hopefully you will be the same too.  I also haven't told anyone in work.  Sometimes think that I should be I just don't want all the gossip and false sympathy.  Plus, my work is my escape.  Well it ws until 2.5 years ago and there has been a pregnancy in my department every day since then.  I find it soooooo hard.  I think that it will be getting to you.  Only natural.  I totally agree.  I am happy for them but it really hurts.  I just went through a similar situation.  Girl in work told me when early pregnant and I got loads of the comments, can't eat this, so tired, would do anything to eat a runny egg...    And the like.  It has now been announced and just the same.    Apparently today she is feeling very hormonal.  WHAT??  With what we pump into ourselves!  Anyway, sorry I am ranting.  Guess that it is normal and it won't be easy.  The girl is 2 weeks ahead of where I should have been so finding it particularly hard.     Sorry.  Off track again.  Massive hugs.     

xx


----------



## LovesChoc

Claire - I don't want them knowing really. My line manager knows and she is fab. If it doesn't work then I don't want to have to tell them. I rather get pregnant then say it was through IVF. Also there is alot of gossip to as I work in a hospital. Don't want people talking about me. I feel a bit better today. Was just having a really off day yesterday. Everywhere I go im faced with pregnant ladies. Its like im a magnet for them. I went to a ward just know and there are 2 pregnant ladies on the reception there. I also followed a lady in who was pregnant!!!! Ive had my rant. All ok now   Hope you ok?  

Peppa - Estates and Facilities. I work in a hospital. I think maybe thats it for me. Im just so worried and feel like I have such a weight on my shoulders to get this right the first time as its costing us so much money. Because of DB very low sperm quality I don't think I will ever conceive naturally so there is a lot riding on this. Its so close now to starting the DR I guess im just getting a bit twitchy and nervous about the whole thing. Hope the   arrives for you soon.       We both get a BFP  

Superpie - Im   that I don't get horrible side effects. Im dreading it to be honest. I hope that they aren't to bad. Totally understand why you don't want to mention it. Be all around the school before you could blink. I don't feel  like I want everyone to know at work. Only close family and close friends know at the moment. Be easier in some respects if it doesn't work the first time for me to tell people rather then a whole bunch of people. There is a lot of gossip that happens here to and I don't want to be the topic of any conversation. If the IVF works for us then I will tell people at work that it was through IVF Big   

Princess - Hope you ok?    

Jo - Hope your ok?


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Caroline:  Yeah, I kind of feel the same way.  My HT and DHT know about all my endo and surgeries etc but I have never told them about the IVF.  None of them know.  I just don't want to have to talk about it or tell them that it didn't work etc...  So they don't know that I miscarried either.  I will happily tell them that I have an IVF baby on board, if I ever get to that stage as well    Try not to put too much pressure on yourself.  Hopefully this will be successful for you and you will get frosties out of it too fo rnext time!

Afm, well the witch has arrived and I am in on MOnday to get started again!  

xx


----------



## dinkydott

morning girls,

well my af came yesterday and i had my fsh bloods done and hiv, but when i got there they could not do the clotting one as it needed 5 vials of blood  and they only had 4 lefted, they had been busy all week blood wise and was getting some sent in on monday, so iv got to go back when i can,
bloody nhs  ....no vials  

troble is i worked myself up for that one, thats the one i was worried about as very raw,
nurse did say i will need to eat los and drink lots b4 that one because its alot of blood to take, 
oh well thats easy enough, will can tuseday wednesday for my fsh results, they should be like last time.....8......but you never no  


sugarpie, whoooh on your af all good to strat you fet, cycle, how you felling my love,    

hi jo....you off this weekend  

hi pepperpig,  

hi caroline


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls,
sorry been away for few days had sicky bug   its been going around feel bit brighter today.
Claire, hi sweetie glad af finally arrived it is such a nitemare waiting for it and the more we stress the later she will be. Sorry to hear drama re bloods nhs always run out of stuff.... im   too that all results are great hunni. Well done re smoking too, our dates are just few days apart hun, im off weekend and planing bulbs    hope you have great weekend have you got dp kiddies?  
Caroline, sorry you are down sweetie, it does get to you and i think i felt at times it was taking over my life, but it is the start of the roller coaster hun i promise you once you start you will wish it to slow down at times at it is a woooosh   but if we get our pot of gold at the end of the rainbow it is all worth it hunni   
Sugarpie, hi hunni,    af arrived cant believe you start monday hun im        all goes ok monday, the bloods i think is a year hun  
Peppa, hope af arrived sweetie, love the new icons   you lucky thing off till next year   did you get signed off? hope you are ok  
Princess, christina hope you both well  
AFM..... had sickness bug few days horid,,,, Waiting for af too seems it is what most of us are doing   like claire my dates will be moving if she is late but this time i allowed 4 days over so when we worked dates out i did allow for being late as im never 28days now and the stress makes me later   going to just relax today and plant bulbs in my garden later think im late doing so but hope they be ok still. Mum is taking my flow chart to my nan and grandads grave today and popping in the ground, so she can have copy and i know she will be looking over us. I hope you all have a great weekend, cant believe BB ends next week   but think celebraty get me out of here is coming soon i love that programe       to all us girls today xxxxxx


----------



## dinkydott

hi jo, sorry to hear you have been sick, bless you, not nice, im   your af is not as naughty as mine was,
yes cant belive they didnt have enough for my clotting one, o well i will get it sorted at some point, and work myself up again over it, it was prob best they didnt do it on my af because all that blood bein taken i would have none lefted,  
are what a nice thought re you planner,  
you love your garden dont you, 
yes we have dp dss tomorrow, 
have a lovely weekend and make the most of it,
oh and yay faye is out,   i said to dp, oh what am i going to do with out bb after next weekend,
mind you still xfactor, and they are helping with the time going by,


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies 

Claire: Glad that af arrived though that's not so good bout the vials! Hope that you manage to get it done soon. I'm feeling ok. Not particularly positive about the next go but will see. Trying to tackle each wee bit at a time. At mo,thinking about bladder etc again. 

Jo: Sorry to hear you have been unwell and hope you feel better soon. Also hope af arrives for you. I'm not a BB watcher but love I'm a celebrity. It's back on 13th November. I also like Strictly as well. 

Afm,just trying to get thro af. Pain not too bad and hoping stays like this. 

Xx


----------



## dinkydott

sugarpie....come on sweeti, you need that pma darling.....lighting dont strick twice.   you had a bad time last time, more than use with a bfn....  ......so this time for you its got to work, your bodie has been there, so this time    all the way, keep smiling hunni, you can do this, xx


----------



## peppa pig

dito


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Claire and Peppa:  Thanks.  I am trying.    Just 3 years of hellish health and the 'next time' philosophy has never happened yet.  Hopefully this will be the one though.  Hope that you are all well and having a lovely weekend.  

xx


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls,
sugarpie,    im with the girls you been through so much last time it is not going to happen again im keeping everything crossed and sensing      xxx
Claire, hi sweetie, i hope you are having a great weekend with family, yes so right my telly addicts keeps time passing   im glad faye went too, i want alex to win or louise i think but i like jay and tom and aaron too. X factor tonight and two go  had great weekend just relaxing and catching up, yes love my garden and mu bulbs will be out in time for ec/et hopefully so i can see lots of colour. Yes we thought we need all the help we can get this time so thats why sent flow chart to nan and grandad, miss them so much. Hope belly not too bad still no af for me   she is a moo  take care hunni   xxx
Peppa  
caroline  
princess  
christina  
Hope all you girlies are well xxxxx


----------



## dinkydott

good morning girls,

monday mornings boohoo

ood luck sugar for today,  

jo hi, yes had a fab weekend, awh poor Johnny went last night, i liked him, but not as a singer, but bless him,
i want Alex to win, but also the others, its so hard now, all to win,  
hope you had a good weekend. xx
im a lot better today re my belly, all good,
come on, to you af, funny how she can be tits up when you dont want it to be, but hey   for a miracle for you, you never no,

morning Caroline 

morning pepperpig, 

morning princess. hope your ok,


----------



## LovesChoc

Morning Ladies how are we all today? Good weekend?

Sugerpie - I'm   for frosties. That would be fab then I don't have to go through the cost and the effects of the drugs. It is hard not to let the pressure get to you. I'm sure I will snap out of it. I'm due on this week. My first day I need to phone and order the drugs. Thats quite exciting but im sure I will feel different once I start taking them!! Keep your chin up my lovely. Good luck re your appointment today.  

Claire -Glad AF showed up. Not glad about the vile situation. How rubbish is that!!! Loving BB and Xfactor. Glad Faye went. Alex, Louise or Jay to win. I like Tom but the others are better and don't like Aaron. Loving Marcus, Misha B and Kitty. I'm so excited for Im a celebrity. Anyone heard who is going in this year?  

Jo - Feeling much better today. Had a fab weeken with my DB. Start AF this week so I will be ordering my drugs as soon as AF appears. Due on around Friday. My cycle is around 28-32 so anytime from Friday. I'm so   for that pot of gold. Sorry to hear you have been poorly but glad your on the mend and feeling better. Loving BB and Xfactor. So excited for Im a Celebrity    

Peppa/Princess - Hope your both ok?


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Jo:  Thanks.  Much appreciated.     Hope that the   arrives soon.

Claire:  Thanks.  Glad that your tummy is a bit better tonight.  Hope that continues.  

Caroline:  Thanks.  Def praying for some frosties.  I still need drugs for my FET and to pay as private but less than a fresh cycle I guess, so all good.  Sounds liek you are all systems go very soon indeed.

Afm, I had my appointment this morning and have started on the dreaded HRT and had my bumper injection of cetrotide this morning.    3 tablets a day and then another injection on Sat, Sun and Mon and then back a week on Thursday for lining scan and hopefully to be told when I can start the progynova pessaries.

xx


----------



## dinkydott

good morning my loves.....

sugarpie glad appt went well,   all go go now my love,     how are you feeling, 

caroline, morning......glad im a cleb is strarting sunday night, i was thinking what am i to do when bb has gone,   i dont no who is going in, mmmm ?

jo how are you, has af shown yet, 

pepperpig, hope your ok my love,

afm, well clinic called, lefted a voicemail, im calling back today, vials are in, but im sooooo busy this week, so will try and get in next, they will have to put some by for me, 
my af has finished whooh, back to normal, if you call it normal


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hiya

Claire:  Glad that the vials are now in for you and that AF gone.  Woo hoo!!    I am feeling ok thanks.  Felt very dizzy when I woke up this morning which I didn't have the last time on the progynova HRT tablets but assumning that it must be them.  Got a twitch in my leg at the moment which I have had for a few days.  Anyone ever get that?

Hope that you are all well.

xx


----------



## LovesChoc

Afternoon ladies. Hope we are all ok?  

Superpie - Yes all systems go soon. Just need my AF to arrive. Its due anytime from Friday. Then onto the clinic to order my drugs. Can't believe its nearly here. Bit worried about it all. I'm sure I will be fine though once it all starts and I get into the swing of things.  Wow that is a lot to take in. What with the injections, tablets and the pessaries. Will be worth it im sure   

Claire - I can't wait I love that programme. I missed most of it last year as I was traveling in Thailand for a month. We flew out this time last year. 8/11/11. What a fab time we had. I want to go back. Can't believe its a year. Where does the time go    

Peppa,Jo and Princess - Hope your all ok? 

AFM - Just waiting for AF to arrive. Due anytime from Friday. Then onto the phone to order the drugs


----------



## dinkydott

hi girls,

i called clinic today, they got me in at 4.30, which was good, although it was a nightmare having them done,
i needed 10 vails in the end,  ......my veins kept colasping, they tried 5 diff veins, my poor poor arms, also had to leave me for 10 mins as i started going dizzy, they didnt just do my clotting one, they did immune ones also, so thats why so many vials, and so much blood, big ones little one mid ones, 
glad they did the immune, thats what i wanted at my follow up, i didnt ask why they changed there mind as i didnt want to rock the boat, 
just   they all come back ok now,


----------



## LovesChoc

Claire - Blimey hun did you have any blood left after all that   At least its done now and its so good that they are checking your immune levels to. Think   im sure the results will be fine  

A big  to Peppa,Jo,Princess,Superpie. Hope yoour all ok?  

AFM - Nothing to report at the mo. Just waiting for my AF to arrive then I can phone for the drugs!


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls,
Claire, hi sweetie, im glad you got bloods done now and     all is good hunni, glad af gone now aswell another tick eh and another step closer for us  
Sugarpie, hi sweetie, sorry to hear you been getting dizzy i hate that makes you feel sicky too, is your lining scan this thursday? hope everything settles my lovely  
Caroline, hi hunni, af can be a moo   just try and forget about it and then hopefully she will show, or claire gave me best advice last time   and it did work next day arrived  
Peppa,hope you ok sweetie, and everything is ok my lovely  
princess, christina hope you all good too 
AFM... been on a 3 day course this week so pretty tired when ive been getting home but course was great and beats work for a change   AF arrived aswell yest so been nursing belly with hot water bottle, pj's, and early nights for me. I thought it may be a miricle claire but not this time hunni, im still on target fot af and start dates for jan, but we never know what may happen still      but getting bloods done soon and just keep looking at my flow chart. Bought myself a china angel too yest she is sitting on my table with my chart doing her bit to help too. i hope you are all well and our dates are so close now, esp sugarpie and caroline im   for us all and sending big       xxxxxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

I hope that you are all well.

Caroline:  Try not to worry.  It is all very exciting and hopefully you will get to start soon.  Hope that AF arrives on time.

Claire:  Oh my!  That is a lot of blood but glad that it is all done now.  When do you get the results?

Jo:  I had a baseline scan on MOnday.  Not meant to with FET but I asked and she gave me one!    Lining was nice and thin at 3.  Next lining scan next Thurs, 17th.  HUbby's birthday so hoping that it is a good sign!    Glad to hear that you are enjoying your course and hope that af not too bad.  Roll on Jan.

Afm, well just a bit dizzy in the morning.  Bladder starting to play up again but trying to stay calm and not worry.  Another week on the estrogen only HRT tablets is a long time but taking it day by day.

xx


----------



## dinkydott

hi ya sugarpie,
def stay calm, bless you....i get them next week,  ....i should get my fsh results today that i had friday, 
going to call clinic in a bit,


----------



## josjourney

Sugarpie, glad scan was good hunni and nice lining, hope bladder settles try not to worry sweetie  
Claire, hiys hunni, hope results good for fsh im     with you  
Hi to everyone else just on way out bit of window shopping i think   xxx


----------



## dinkydott

hi girlys,

jo bless you on your 3 day course, but def give you a break and more days go by,
hope your window shopping was fun, did you buy any thing  .....i cant just window shop....i went to get a birthday pressie today and ended up buying some new hair strighters,  ......money i should have saved, my others are fine,  

afm well called clinic and my fsh results are 8.8.......last time was 8......so gone up .8, they said above av but still in there range, which is 10, well i am 37 next year and only going up that much is ok with me, and plus i have had a cycle, 
if that makes any diff, 

bb tonight, aaron to go,


----------



## peppa pig

Hi everyone well is icsi eve for me start tablets tomorrow and finish work thank god will have much more time to keep in touch start  sniffing on sun wish me luck

any advice gladly received .....is this when i need to start drinking 2 litres of water   

Claire fsh sounds on track below 10 fab news

Princess hello

Caroline af   its here soon

Jos hello hun happy window shopping

Sugar  your treatment sounds different to mine i don't think i am taking HRT am i    hope dh has a fab birthday and scan is good news hope your not suffering to much this time with your other health issues 

Flygirl hi hun


----------



## dinkydott

hi peppapig,
where you been sweeti....whoooooh at last your starting fab girl,    
yes start drinkig that water sweeti, it will help with the head and moods with dr, it dont matter if you cant drink 2ls, just do what you can for now, im not a big drinker and found it so hard to get that much down me thought i was going to pop, but when you start stimming try very hard, because it warns off ohss, and you def dont want that, its best to drink more in the morning, as when in afternoon/eve it will build up when your sleeping and you will be getting up every hr in night for loo  

yes im glad my fsh are ok, for my age, im going to start accuuture again soon, so will tell them what it is and see if they can get it down, i wont no if it has gone down, but they will do something  and every little helps,


----------



## LovesChoc

Afternoon ladies hope is all with with you.

Thank god its Friday  

Jo -Took you advice and today I am having very dull cramping so AF is def on her way. Prob show her ugly head tomorrow. Was thinking of phoning them today to order the drugs as they are closed over the weekend. Thats a lovely idea with the angel looking over your chart. I might do something like that and also take one down for my brother to prey over. Put it beside his resting place. Every little helps  

Superpie - Thanks lovely. I have the AF twinges today so she is def on her way. Hope your doing ok?  

Claire - That is still a good level  hun. Glad its all ok for you. I can't believe that Aaron is still in it. I HATE HIM such a SNAKE. If he wins im not watching BB again!!!    

Pepper - AF twinges so she def is on her way. Yay will be able to order the drugs. Not long now. Good luck for Sunday  

Princess/Flygirl - Hope is all ok with you  

AFM - Well AF on her way. I have got the twinges. I was wondering whether to call the clinic to order the drugs today as I def will come on this weekend?


----------



## dinkydott

hi ya caroline.....yes i would call clinic today and order them, prob this post is to last,  
is your ticker right you down reg in 18 days, not 21 ish, 
yes my fsh are ok, just a bit above average the nurse said but not a prob as below 10, im i was 8 last time, im just wondering if they might put my stimming drug up, time will tell....
i no im same as yo i aarons wins  

hi all you other lovelys....


----------



## josjourney

hi girls  ,
Claire, hi hun, glad results good sound very good to me sweetie. You doing  acupuncture again i never did so may look into that this time. Well got few bits jump suit for sister for xmas i love it so know she will   and pair jeans for me and new slouch top   meant to be xmas shopping   hope you enjoy weekend sweetie  
Caroline , glad advice helped   and af on way, did you ring clinic? so exciting soon be starting hun, we are all with you  
Peppa, hiya lovely, woooooh you starting hun    we are all with you hun, as for water like claire i drank as much as i could manage as not a lover of water and tea dont count they told me   it does help with headaches too as dr drugs can give you headaches they told me and water helps, i got them a few times and upped fluids and they did go. Good to hear from you  
Sugarpie, hope you ok sweetie scan next week   , im sure all be good hun  
Princess hi hun 
christina hi hun 
AFM.... as you see im up late as no work tmr    done some xmas shopping and got pressies for me from me    i am deeply shocked by BB how on earth can aaron win   that is why i cant sleep it has shocked me so much. But on a bright side celeb get me out of here starts sunday   love that programme, 
Think i better close my eyes and go to sleep soon,  sweet dreams girls xxxxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Claire:  Thanks.  Glad that you got your results in.  Bit of a blonde question here but what is FSH for?  I don't think that I have had this done!  I have had AMH.  Glad that you are happy with the results.

Jo:  Thanks.  Window shopping is good.  Hope that you enjoyed.  

Peppa:  That's great that you are all started!    Hope that it is going well.  I don't drink anywhere near 2litres!    I am not having a fresh cycle.  I am having a FET.  That's prob why the drugs are different.  I have already downregged so the 3 HRT tablets a day are to build my lining up before transefer.

caroline:  Glad that AF is on her way.  Hope that you phoned about the drugs?

Afm, have had a truly hellish week.  2 funerals and the week from hell at work.  Not sure if it is all that or the drugs, but not been feeling the best.  Sicky, bloated, dizzy, thirsty, bladder playing up ...  blag blah blah.  Hope that it will be all worth it.    

xx


----------



## dinkydott

morning girlsys,

hope you all had a fab weekend,

jo you made me laugh, some pressies from you to you,  
i no i cant belive Aaron won, what happen there hey,

sugarpie, your fsh is the same really as amh, fsh is the older way, lots of clinics are changing to amh, 

peppapig yay for sniffing,   yes fsh is ok, i can live with that really, i am 36 so new it would be getting higher as life goes on,
yum xmas cake, i can smell it already,
iv nearly done all my xmas shopping, but didnt do any this weekend was busy out with family ect, 

afm had my hair cut sat, from being really long to a bob, had about 5inch off or even 6 inch,   feels strange and my neck is showing now, i love it thou, xx


----------



## princess29

Hi Girlies! 

How are you all? 

Peppa Pig, get you starting sniffing such fab news! I have heard its not great, I always used supercur to down reg so was injections. Drink lots of water and it should be ok. Good luck! 

Claire, I love having a good haircut too, just in time for party season!  In fact you have reminded me to book a cut, not had one since the 2WW.   

Jo, Im the same always finding stuff for myself! I try not to shop in town anymore and do it online - less temptation.   

Sugarpie, sorry to hear you are feeling pants    hope you are feeling a bit better by now, it will soon be the 2WW.    for you. xxx

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all ok. 

AFM

Well so sorry ive not been on for ages, time seems to be flying by, mainly because im tired all the time    apparently this should stop soon! I cant believe that im 16 weeks this Wednesday so got my midwife and then another scan on Sunday, we will hopefully be able to find out the sex of bubba, so excited I cannot tell you    I think boy but we shall see! Dont mind either way but would like to know, It will seem so real then. xxx


----------



## peppa pig

Sounds like a new look Claire come on....wheres the updated picture with the fab new look?

Princess whow reading your post made my face light up with a huge smile... so pleased for you hun


----------



## LovesChoc

Afternoon ladies. Hope your all ok.

Just a quick one as heading into a meeting.

Been on the phone to clinic ordered drugs Wooohooo. Should get a call from the drug company in 10 days to arrange the delivery. Very exciting.

AF arrived yesterday so now on day 2 of my cycle and start DR on day 21 so  3/12/11 I think thats right!!!


----------



## LovesChoc

20 days to DR. I must update my ticker!!!


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls,
claire, hi sweetie, yes where is the pic of new hair, bet it looks lovely. Must be a thing we do im debating to have my fringe put back hair is soooo long now my fringe is in the length will look different just plucking courage to do it now   are you watching celeb get me out off here? i love it already hooked i am   what am i like.... hope all ok with you hunni xx
Peppa, hi hunni, yes remember it well that taste yuukkkk  but it does go after drink or two. Exciting you are starting hun you are bringing it all back to me  glad you got time off hun nice to chill while doing this i think. How long are you DR for hunni? when is your first scan? xx
Caroline, hi hunni, you DR soon too soooo exciting, that time will fly and we are not far behind you im DR 13th jan hope you are ok xx
Princess, hi sweetie, oh my how time flys, cant believe that has gone so quick and next scan you know sex, please let us know so excited for you and gives me such hope and fills me with happiness for you, take care of you and bubba and keep feet up xx
Sugarpie, hi hunni, hows it going? i hope all ok been thinking of you , scan thursday come round quick hun xx
Christina, hope you ok sweetie xx
AFM..... mondays boooooo, drizzle, damp, typical monday blues i have today. But dp treating me to a takeaway tonight so i am getting in pj's and settling down to a night infront of the tv in the warm   love to all and hope everyone is ok xxxxx


----------



## peppa pig

count done now glad your drugs are all ordered its funny when they arrive something for every orifice 








Not long now Jos for you how many weeks is it till you start? Me sniffing for 14 days then bloods on the 28th

afm: doc signing me of till 21 Jan, made my christmas cake today


----------



## josjourney

hi peppa, it goes so quick once you start, the roller coaster begins   it is 8 weeks to i start DR on synarel spray again for 13/14 days it will be roughly then baseline scan booked for 23rd jan soon be here biting me on the bum   Christmas cake how good are you i enjoy home made cakes although not great at it myself. Nice block of time off sweetie get all your christmas bits done lucky girl xx


----------



## dinkydott

hi my lovelys.....

caroline....fab your af has turned up, and drugs are on the way, 20s count down sweeti,

peppapig. you done your cake, mmmmm....i will put pic up tomorrow if i have time, i need to take it first,  

princess hellllooooo my love, glad your ok, and omg its def going ast, and how exciting for your scan, good luck,

jo hello, lovely of your dh getting take out, when you are def feeling the monday blues, def get a new look hunni, feel good factor, 
i watched im a cleb last night, but missing tonight   dp wanted a film so we are watching that, oh well im sure freddie star will lose again, hehe, but will catch up when i can, 

oh girls....guess what, i little while ago i just nearly fell of my chair big time, i was watching some ad breaks, and OMG my couisn was on one, not just a litte part but the main part, its the ad called uronics, advertiseing electrical stuff like hotpiont ect, in part of it lots of people are walking down a street and he is at the front talking.....keep ya eyes pealed, he is tall and blone, and like i said the guy at the front,
my clame to fame, although now a days its only weddings ect we see each other, i send cards ects, shame really as he is my dads side of the family and i should keep intouch more, but since my dad passed it few and far between,
but i cant belive, iv got to find his number and grill him, lol


----------



## josjourney

Hiya claire, wow i will look out for him how funny you just see it on tv ad def claim to fame hun. I know what you mean shame how we dont always stay in touch as much as we like with family ect, i think it is just we have such busy lives and before you know it another month or so has passed. I will def think of new style of hair, just fringe but thought new year, new tx, new hair style   going to get a spray tan aswell before i start tx going to be a new me   celeb was good glad id finished eating though   hope rest of your week goes ok and you enjoy film tonight hun xxxx


----------



## LovesChoc

Peppa - Loving the sunflowers. Drugs on order. Just waiting for the call for the drugs company should be within 10 days to arrange delivery then its full steam ahead. How lovely being off until the 21st. You sound like Delia Smith. Clever bunny. I'm rubbish in the baking department. What does the spray taste like? What side effects am I likely to have? The nurse at my clinic should phone by the end of the week so I can ask her things with it being my first time I have no idea!!  

Jo - Yep not long at all. Getting a bit worried as I don't know what to expect and what side effects I will get from the nasal spray. Any tips?  13th Jan will be here in a flash. Once crimble and the new year has been a gone. It is exciting   

Claire - I'm loving the hair. It looks fab. I would love my hair like that but its so thin and wispy it wouldn't look as fab as that. Wow famous cousin. I will look out for the advert. Yep not long now. Getting a bit worried though as I have no idea what to except and what side effects I will get. Not looking forward to that bit    

Princess - Good to hear from you and glad all is going well. I can't believe you are 16 weeks. Wow where has that time gone.  How exciting that you are going to find out the sex of the little one. I bet you can't wait  

AFM - Feeling a bit worried about it all now as it seems so real. Drugs are on there way nurse will be phoning (well hope she does as need to speak to her) 18 Days and counting. I have seen a few posts now to say whilst DR drink lots of water. Does this help then? I'm not the biggest water drinker so I will struggle but I will do it if it helps. Don't get me wrong I am excited that we are finally starting after what has seemed like an age. Just apprehensive as I have never been through this before


----------



## peppa pig

Love the new look Claire will be keeping an eye out for famous cousin

Caroline i haven't noticed huge side effects yet... but a dull head ache at times hence why got to keep the water up,  a bit reactional/ratty/snappy,  the taste does down your throat after sniffing its a bit  medical like when you take a tablet and it doesn't taste nice but it doesn't stay long.  Oh and hunger but then again maybe i am just a grumpy hungry person 

i think you need to up the proten as well not sure when you start that hoping Claire might fill us in on this? I might also up the anti oxidant foods as well blueberry's Brazil nuts not sure about the pineapple thing....mmmmm

8 weeks for Claire and Jos not long eeeeeeeekkkkkkkk

Hi sugar where you at with things hope your feeling ok this week?


----------



## dinkydott

thanks girls about my hair,   
yes def keep a look out for the add, 

caroline as peppapig said, if you dont drink at least 2lt a day you can get bad headachs and moods...also its good for the insides, just think what your bodie is going throu, all them drugs, it need water to get you through and they say even 3lt is better, i only just manged 2ls as i found it so hard, but needs must,
we are all here for you sweeti, just think what you will have have the end of all this, PMA  ...you will go through lots of emations and its only natural, this is a big thing you are doing and putting your body through, if you want to cry, cry, if you want to scream, scream, if you want to rant, rant....but most of all keep smiling, 

hi peppapig.....yes not long for me and jo, but im not really thinking about it, this time is your time, you have waited so long for this and same as caroline we are here for you, mine time will come again, faster than i could imagen, but for now, sending you lots of


----------



## peppa pig

thanks Claire  



ladies when do i start upping the protein and how much? did you/will you be eating Brazil nuts/pineapple juice? 

afm: off  tomorrow to stay overnight in a super posh hotel in London 1 minutes walk from the royal Albert hall....you even get bath 
robes then in the evening going to the royal Albert hall to see Beverly knight eeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkk excited


----------



## dinkydott

hi peppapig....i started upping my proitien a week b4 my first dr scan, you need about 60mg a day,
i had brazil nuts just b4 ec about 5 a day, didnt really have pineapple juice, because i heard good and bad about drinking it, so i had about 2 glasses and stopped, they say have a small glass a day, if you are going to drink it start just b4 ec also,
how lovely sweeti, i bet you will have a fab night, and loving the sound of your hotel, just what you need my love, xx


----------



## josjourney

hi girls,
claire loving the new look hun   very nice, you are full of info i love reading what you say it is so helpful, hope you ok xx
peppa, hi hun, glad dr going ok hunni, claire has given lots of good advice she is fab at info bless her. Claire said it just right it is your time now and caroline's you both deserve this and im      all the way to you both, we are all here with you sweetie, any help/advice we are here xx
Caroline, sweetie, i know when the drugs arrive you feel it is happening seems real and strange.  you have waited so long this is your time now hunni, it does move quickly but any help/advice we are all here for you and will be with you and peppa every step of the way xx
sugarpie, hope all ok hunni xx
princess, christina, hope you both ok xx


----------



## dinkydott

hi jo my love,  .......what happened in im a cleb last night, iv not heard anything about it really, and its not on tonight, how are you, thanks about my hair, it was  big change


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

I hope that you are all well.  

Peppa:  I hope that your sniffing is going ok?  Great about DR.  Not long for you at all now.  I hop ethat you are enjoying London and having a great time.

Claire:  Thanks for that.  I haven't had my FSH done before.  New hair is fab.  Really suits you.  


Princess:  I hope that the tiredness clears for you soon.  16 weeks?!!  Oh my!  Hope that all is well at your scan on Sunday.

Caroline:  Woo hoo!!All systems go now.  It is only natural to be anxious but you will be fab.  It is amazing how naturally it all comes!

Jo:  Thanks.  I hope that you had a lovely takeaway the other night.  I am also hooked to I'm a Celebrity!  

Afm, I haven't been too great ladies.  Hence why I haven't been on to post.  I am in quite a bit of pain.  Sunday was really bad and I dodn't get up until after 1pm it was so bad.    having to take painkillers on a regular basis.  It is my endo.  Wasn't as bad the last time though so getting a bit worried that it is worse and that it will not go when my treatment stops.  Bladder also bad again.  Just trying to get through day at a time at the moment.  Thurs for lining scan and then hopefully start the bullets.

xx


----------



## dinkydott

sugarpie,   poor you, not good   every thing will be good at scan, and bugger off pain, thanks about hair,
iv always had fsh and not amh, but i do no its the same as read in my zita west book, amh testing gives you a better reading, i asked my clinic if i could have it but i had to pay 150 pounds, so i aid well we go with the fsh as it was all good on my last tx and had good responce, but we see next time, oh no we wont, there wont be a next time  
my sil might have endo, she has been trying for a while now, over 2 years infact and told me sunday she had bloods all ok, now on to lap and dye, and they think it might be endo thou as she gets really bad af,
she had a appt yesterday to talk about things, iv not heard any thing yet, did try to call tonight ,


----------



## LovesChoc

Thanks for all the advice guys. I'm so glad I have you to talk to and off load. Had a cry last night and was questioning whether we are ready for this   I put my poor DB in a flap got him all worried   I will be ok. Its just when you have been waiting for something for so long and now it could be a matter of weeks away it just made me question things. Silly really as I want nothing more then to have a little one.

I'm a bit of an exercise bod and workout quite a bit. Can you still exercises whilst DR? I know its not advisable when injecting the Stims as your body needs all the energy in producing nice plump eggs. Waiting for the nurse to call to ask her all these questions I have. They told me at the clinic that she would call me sometime this week. She better had or I wont be very happy as i know I will fell so much better once I have spoken to her.


----------



## josjourney

Morning lovely's,
just a quickie as im getting ready for work,
sugarpie, i hope scan all goes well today hunni    and that the pain is easing now you poor thing, be thinking of you today    lining is good  
Claire, i hope sil is ok and you managed to speak to her, celeb was good last night you didnt miss much mon, it was the eating one i think for task and freddie won it. I hope all ok  
Caroline, it is only natural to get wobbles sweetie as the days come closer it is a Hugh journey you have been on   we are all here for you, as for exercise im sure dr should be ok to continue id ask hospital hun just to double check tho  
big    to everyone else hop you all ok xxxx


----------



## dinkydott

morning girls,
this is the add my cousin is in, 






sugarpie good luck for scan,  

morning jo,
i watch a bit last night, is freddie out, or just ill,.....got to talk to sil, she has got a hcg scan next month, she is scared but will no one way of another why, 

afm, im still wating on one lot of bloods, been over a week now, dp went to get his hiv re done on tuseday and asked nurse for me, she said they will call me, consultant is looking at them,  last tests i had i had to call them, im going to give the clinic a call today see whats going on, 


This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## LovesChoc

Morning Ladies,

Superpie - Good luck today hun  

Jo - Im waiting for the nurse at the clinic to call me. They said it would be somtime this week. I have a long list of questions to ask her. Hope your ok?  

Claire - Yep Freddie has left Im a Celeb. He had a allergic reation to something he ate when they had to do that awful trial. I was gagging watching that   I think it caused a problem with his  heart. Poor Chap. Im loving Sineta. She will be so funny doing the trials as she hates all bugs. Not really the place for her   Its so annoying when you are waiting for results. Might not be important to them but is to you. Hope your ok?  

Peppa - Hope the sniffing is going all ok?  

Princess - Hope is all ok with you?


----------



## dinkydott

hi girls,

sorry this is going to be a me post  

i called clinic, nurse said my notes are in with the consultant,and he is off at the moment .....another consultant will be in tomorrow, some of my bloods have come back high levels and they need to look at them to find out where to go from here, the other consultant might call me tomorrow or levels it to my normal one to call me when back next week, i feel sick,   not even shore which ones are high as she said a long word to me and i was


----------



## dinkydott

hi girls, 

just want to up date you about my bloods,

clinic called me back....a nice nurse spoke to me saying that i have 2 lots that are high, 
they are.....aptt.... and silica clotting one, she said that my consultant is talking with the homology guy, , and they will call me back as soon as they decided what the next step is, im still not sure what these bloods are, iv tried to read up about them and it is to do with clotting, but that is as far as i understood, so really i will have to wait to talk to consultant and get a clearer pic, and why this is the case, could be inherited i dont no, re my dad,
at lest now i can move 4ward and do what iv got to do re my next cycle, maybe blood thinners ect, not sure if this was why first cycle didnt work but can only hope thing will be better next time   

hope your all wellxxxx


----------



## peppa pig

Hi claire just got back haven't read back on evrything to catch up yet can see you have had a tuff day today  

So when are they phoning you back I HOPE ITS TOMORROW.  How you feeling hun i guess its up and down but knowing is better than not bet your glad you insisted on the tests.

Will catch up more in the morning sweet dreams and try to leave Dr Google alone!


----------



## dinkydott

hi ya girls....

hi peppapig, hows you,
thankyou,   iv been going  

clinic called back today, iv got to have more blood test done, they are looking deaper into things, not sure what test but will find out when i go, which is monday afternoon, so really i still dont now what is going on, but im not going to let it spoil my weekend, xx


----------



## josjourney

claire, hiya sweetie, just reading about your bloods   at least they have picked up on it now hunni and they can fix things for next tx. doing more bloods is good get to the bottom of why they are high and you need to know. Sounds like clotting factor doesnt it.Try not to worry i know that is easy to say but im sending     and big     all be ok im sure hun xx
Sugarpie, hope all ok with scan sweetie   xx
Caroline, hope you ok hunni just waiting for that call   xx
Peppa, hi hunni how is sniffing going? hope side effects are not too grim and you coping ok  xx
Princess, hope you are well  xx
christina, hope all is going well hunni  xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Claire:  Sorry to hear that your sil may have endo and I hope that this is not the case, or if it is then it is mild.  Also sorry to hear about your bloods although it is good that they are checking them all at the moment for them and hopefully get you on teh right plan which will work.  Fingers crossed fro more info soon.

Jo:  Hop ethat you are well and looking forward to the weekend?

Peppa:Hiya.  Hope that you are well?

Caroline:  Did the nurse call you?  I hope so.  I think that it is only natural for it to all get on top of us at some point.  Sometimes it actually helsp us to get through with it.

Afm, well ladies it wasn't the best scan yesterday.    My lining is 7.1mm with a week to go until et.  It was 8mm the last time for the FET but I am wondering if this is a bit on the thin side?  They don't seem concerned by it!  However, they saw fluid in my uterus.    My fresh cycle was cancelled due to fluid as it was deemed to be toxic.  I thought that they would do the same here.  I was really upsert all day in work yesterday and then they phoned last night to say that et will go ahead on thurs!  I am really confused.  I don't want to waste an embryo if the fluid will stop the embryo implanting!  Any advice?

xx


----------



## josjourney

Morning girls,
sugarpie,   im sorry your scan wasnt great sweetie, but i would be thinking that they wouldnt go ahead if there was any risk hunni so im sure all be ok for FET thursday. They would look at everything and for them to go ahead they must be confident. It is hard as you will be comparing between cycles and bringing it back what you went through last time. Im keeping everything crossed and sending                                           that all be ok hunni xxxxx
Morning to everyone hope you all ok xxxx


----------



## LovesChoc

Morning Ladies, Hope you all ok and have had a good weekend?

Claire - Sorry to hear about your bloods. But the good thing is though at least they are looking deeper now like you said and will get it sorted out before your next tx. Sending you   and  

Jo- Nurse did phone and she was lovely. She answered all my questions so I am feeling more settled about it all now. Hope your ok?  

Superpie - Sorry to hear about your scan. I agree with what Jo has said that if it was a problem then they wouldn't go ahead with it but I also can see you concerns that with the fluid being there the embryo will not implant. Perhaps speak to someone before if you haven't already to raise your concerns. Sending you   and  

Peppa - Hope your doing ok?  

AFM - Got my treatment schedule through from the clinic on Friday. Very exciting. I start DR on 3/12/11. I have a blood test on 21/12/11 then I go for Scan/ Blood test on 29/12/11 and if all ok I start my injections on 29/12/11. EC Week of the 2/1/12 and ET week of the 9/1/12 so I should find out if im preggers on W/C 30/1/12 ish. Very exciting. I have to inject 225 iu of menopur I think thats the one. Drug company will be phoning and delivering before the 29/11/11 so things are moving along


----------



## dinkydott

morning girls,

sugarpie   sorry to hear your scan was not as good as you wanted, and i echo every thing jo has said, and i will be thinking of you my love, please keep up with the pma. you will be ok sweeti,     

hi jo how was your weekend, 

hi caroline how are things with you, 

hi peppapig  

afm, well im nervous for the bloods today, got to have them at 4.00  
very busy weekend thou, i had my niece, nephew and dss all weekend, lol bloody feeling it today, and last night when they all went, i felt empty, felt like i lost a tenner and found a pound, 
oh well roll on the next time i have them all and we had a really fun lovely weekend, xx


----------



## josjourney

Claire, hi hunni, good luck today with bloods be thinking of you   sounds like you had a fun weekend and busy, i love having a busy house too with little ones it is so lovely. I know exactly what you mean when they leave empty but roll on when you have them all again sweetie and enjoy the rest  
Caroline, glad you got questions answered hun and    for your dates just weeks away very exciting sweetie


----------



## peppa pig

Hi luvies 

Sugar:  Very confusing for you,  will you speak to them again? or will it be straight to transfer on Thursday     this is your time.

Caroline:  How are you feeling now you have all your dates?  i don't have all mine yet i think they wait and see at blood tests and scans but all being well i think my test date is going to be around Christmas.   

Claire;  How did the blood test go?  did you find out any more info today?  

Jos;  hi hun what you been up to?  

AFM: plodding alone been tired today,  it all ok really waiting for the witch to show up in a few days time,  blood test a week today, not sure what they test for but if all ok i then start injections ( I haven't watched the DVD yet must do that this week.)  I will be on 300 it seems i high dose guess its cause of my age   made my Christmas puddings yesterday (stir up Sunday)


----------



## dinkydott

hi girls.....

caroline, whooh for getting your dates, makes it more real, 

jo   def makes the house emptey,  ......how was your weekend,

peppapig, glad your ok, roll on your withdrawel bleed, your dr test,ie bloods will be to see if every thing is shut down ready for injecting/stimming, i was on 225 iu, how high was your fsh, maybe yours is 300 because they need to give your eggs more of a push, it not to high thou i no girls who have been on 400iu, and they had endo, 

afm had another 4 vails taken, re done my aptt test and they are looking into the lupus one more, the nurse said that i should tell my brother to get his done at his gps, and that she said out gp should have got them done when my dad first passed,  .....they will call me by the end of the week, or start of next week,  

 guess what girls, another big tv thing happing, my lovely dp is going to be on diy sos, whoooh on one hand but sad on the other,
its for a family in duxford nr cambridge, who has started a exstetion and there poor poor little boy has liver cancer, just cant imgan how they are coping, and diy sos are going into finish it for them,
dp boss meet with the director today, and he is local chap, and they have got it, so his team ie my dp and 6 others are going into finish it, they start to build on the 3rd on dec .....not sure at the min when it will be showing on tv, long days for dp, they start at 7 in morning and finish at 7 at night, i said what in the dark, dp said nooooo they will have flood lights,  ......but well proud, that they can help that little boys family, and cant wait for it to be on tv, dp is happy, i told him he will have to have a shave, and hair cut,


----------



## peppa pig

oh Claire you and your famous family you must be so proud of DP keep us posted defo going to be watching

This is sort of funny....  my  posh up her bum cousin who 2 years ago had a very expensive wedding well her and her partner where all over the sun last year as her husband   who is a aircraft pilot with prince William well....... he is now living as a woman the papper where all over it.  They both went to the royal wedding and on the first hyme it zoomed in on them both looking lovely guests in there dresses i nearly feel off my seat.

Glad they are getting on top of the bloods Lupus is an important one how bad that it wasn't done earlier.  But soooooooo glad they are sorting it out.  I have had mine tested it was one of the pre tests i had to have done,  when my fsh was done which was 7.2. which i thought was good   about being on 300


----------



## dinkydott

peppapig.....    thats a funny story, and what, really he went to wedding as the women, omg, he could of left her at home on that day,
i no its bad they never sorted out my bloods when they should of 3 years ago, that a long time, 
your fsh is good sweeti, hunni if you dont mind me asking is your af on time every month, also sweeti why did you need to go for ivf,


----------



## dinkydott

peppapig, awh sorry to hear your story, i didnt no this sweeti,  ....i think i rember you saying about your tubes thou now, come to think of it,
i was just trying to work out why your on 300iu, but its prob nothing to do with your past, oh well its good your on a high dose though sweeti, more juice follicals


----------



## peppa pig

Thanks hun your always so helpfull just hope i don't over cook!!


----------



## dinkydott

peppapig, i was on 225 and got 8 eggs, for my age, and there not changing any thing for next time, as yet,
the clinic no what there doing for you so they will see once you have stimming scan, they can alway lower it, or just take you on to ec,


----------



## princess29

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are all ok, good to see the time is going by and you are all starting treatment, tests ect, very exciting!! 

Well we had our scan on Sunday and everything looks good still so thats wonderful, and we found out we are having a little *GIRL  * I was gobsmackedas really thought it was a boy, we are both completly over the moon and im just wanting to buy every little dress in sight but refrained and we got some little floral pjs and an outfit Hubby liked but thats it until after our next scan. I feel very emotional and blessed at the moment and cant believe it looks like we will get our baby. xxx


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls,
Hiya* princess,* so happy for you and dh a little girl that is wonderful news and glad all is going well. Id be the same wanting to buy lots of pretty girly bits i bet you are bursting with happiness it is exciting times lovely. Take care of you and baby girl xx
Hiya *claire*, you are bound to fame how cool another series, i will be watching let me know when you get dates ect hunni. Sad story about the little boy, be a little worry off the parents getting it done, i bet he feels so good at helping them bet it be a tear jerker. Glad you got all bloods done now hunni and   all be ok not long now for xmas im excited love xmas heard the first xmas song on radio today was singing along. Hope you had a nice day xx
*Peppa, *what a funny story about the wedding and all over papers.  i am ok working hard working weekend too they come round way to quick  as for injections i was on 225 and had 21 eggs, i thought they may reduce mine this time but keeping the same. As you go for scans they adjust the drugs if needed hunni so be ok and like claire said get lots of follies xx
*Sugarpie,* hope you ok sweetie, not long now till scan, hope all is ok xx
*Christina*, hi hunni hope you are well and all is good, xx
*Caroline* hi sweetie i hope you are ok bet you are counting down the days not long to go now hunni xx
AFM... not much to report had a lovely resting weekend went xmas shopping with mum saturday, and got tapped on the shoulder by a nice lady who informed me i had loo paper hanging out the back off my jeans   how embarrassing i wanted a hole to swallow me up   Just waiting now cant wait for xmas although im on call xmas day, but i can be at home and just go out if call comes in so not too bad. Loving celebrity jungle im addicted dont want it to finish, celeb BB on in jan so that will keep us amused while on tx girls. Hope everyone is ok   xxxx


----------



## dinkydott

hi girls.....

princess, where you been sweeti,  
whooooh its a girls, now to get the thinking cap on for names,

hi ya jo, yes cant wait for it to be on tv, i will let you no when as soon as i no, and def get the tissuse out,
    bless you with the toilet roll, so funny, but good job you got told, sounds like you had a jam packed weekend,
fingers crossed you dont get a call on xmas day,
are you going to have them immune tests done sweeti, or have you decided not to,
yeah im having a busy week as normal, but it keeps my mind off my bloods as such, im so worried about them, iv been going through the web looking at lupus ect and so wished i never, now i think iv got bowel desies, liver desises, and a desises that your nk cells eat away at you healthy mucels and joints,  ......must stop worrying and grab some pma,


----------



## josjourney

morning girls,
claire, hiya sweetie im sending you lots of          step away from the internet   my dad has threatened to cut my power lead to internet as im just as bad as you, but honestly hun wait till you get results and im sure and     all is ok. Yes i have requested the level one immune testing whether they allow it is another matter so just waiting to hear now. Getting the others done shortly too, im fine dp hates needles so for him it is a real challange to get done. I have tried taking them for him and still he gets anxious. Well foggy day here again today but just over 4 weeks till xmas   enjoy your day hunni xxxx
Big  to everyone today xxxx


----------



## dinkydott

good morning jo my lovely.....

 at your dad, but he does have a point, it does drive you mad, and now i have every thing under the sun, 
glad you have pushed 4ward for them tests, and   you get them, some else you can cross of then and move on,   
hehe your poor dh, he only has to have one lot? hiv.....my dp is the same thou, and it took him 3 weeks to get his hiv done after mine, he only went, when i come back after my 10 vials, 
and thought if i can have that many....men hey sweeti,
whoooh not long for xmas...it coming fast, whooooh not long tell we start again, i keep looking at my chart at bottom of my sig,
oh i forgot to say, im only chatching parts of im a cleb,  ....but i didnt no there was going to be another bbcleb one, are they doing them every 6 months then, as we not long had a bbcleb one, cool,
xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Jo:  Thanks.  I am also loving celebrity at the moment.  It is also the only reality show that hubby will watch with me!    to the loo roll.  Very funny!

Caroline:  Wow!  Not too long until you get started now.  very exciting that you have all the dates.  Something to work towards.

Claire:  Thanks.  Hope that you get the blood results soon and that it is all good news.  I know what you mean.  The internet can be such a dangerous place.  That;s great about you dh.  very exciting.

Peppa:  Thanks.  Glad to hear that you are getting started.  I am sure that you will not overcook, just juicy follies coming from you.  I had to laugh at your story.  

Princess:  Congratulations.  Fantastic news that all is well and that you are having a girl.    Woo hoo!!

Afm, well I had a second scan today for my FET and my lining is 7.2mm to 8mm.  They seem happy with this.  The fluid also seems to have gone, although I am still convinced that I am passing it and that the fact that it was there may be a problem for implantation.  Anyway, I need to go with the experts so I have et tom!  Praying that my emby survives and that they don't need to thaw more than one!  Not feeling very positive but will see.

xx


----------



## dinkydott

sugarpie, thank sweeti, hope they will call me tomorrow with the results,
and yes dp is pleased with him self, 

whoooh on et today, good luck darling and   thraw goes to plan, thinking of you, and you will be pupo very soon, lots of   and    ........will be waiting to hear from you, 


morning every1 else, ohits nearly friday, hehe....xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Claire:  Hope that the results are good today.  

Afm, wee emby survived the thaw.    It was a very nerve wracking morning!!  It was a 4AA blast when frozen.  Not sure what it is now though.  Will find out when I am in this afternoon.

xx


----------



## dinkydott

sugar, whooh for your little ice baby.....thinking of you my lovely, 
i wont get any results tell tomorrow, if they call when they say thay would, im going to give it tell 3.00 tomorrow afternoon and then get on to them if i have not heard,


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls, 
sugarpie, great news hunni on your snow baby, thinking of you today hope ET went well sweetie im keeping everything crossed for you  
Claire, hi sweetie, hope results all good tmr be thinking of you, yes im just waiting to hear re bloods. Isnt it going quick hun, in work we are doing january off duty ahhhhh all my little booked days off are up now it has come round so quick. Yes i heard CBB was back in jan so think be every 6 months sounds good i love it, im sure soon should see it advertised. Hope you ok hun  
Big   to everyone else i hope you all ok xxxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Just a quick wee update. Transfer itself went well. 8 mins all in. However,my blastocyst was still collapsed when they transferred it. Unlike the last time when it was expanding nicely again. They said it could still take but from what I can see online,its not looking positive at all. So,will go thro the motions but no real hope. 

Claire: hope you get the results tom. Will be thinking about u. 

Jo: not long at all until Jan. Woo hoo! 

Xx


----------



## dinkydott

hi sugarpie...... , your snow baby is back where it belongs and that is the best place for little em, prob building cells and strengh as week type,   , hold on to your pma, and i have got every thing crossed for you my lovely,
whoooooh your pupo, rest up and be kind to your self,


hi jo my lovely....whoooh you have put your dates up for next cycle thats fab hunni, bet you wanted to keep looking at it, ....def not long now, i also have thought about it and even now as i type im getting excited and butterflys,   
i wonder who will be in cbb this time round, hehe, def worth watching as always and will keep us sain, as they will be in sain,  

pepperpig how are you sweeti,  

caroline how are you feeling,


----------



## sugarpielaura

Morning ladies
Hope that you are all well? It's wild outside here!

Claire: thanks. If was thawed for over 4hrs and still collapsed then there seems to be no real hope. All the pain in the lead up seems wasted! Will go thro the motions. Thinking avout you today with your test results. 

Xx


----------



## LovesChoc

Hi Ladies. Hope you are all ok?

I have been a poorly sick bunny this week   I have been off work all week with a very nasty head cold. Glad I got it now and its nearly over an done with. I haven't had a cold like that in a long time. I felt awful. I'm just glad I got it now and not when im going through TX. Lets hope I don't get anymore  

I'm a busy bee at work trying to catchup so I will post properly next week.

Hope you all have a fab weekend.    

Cxxxxxx


----------



## dinkydott

hi girls,

sugar, never give up hope, 

cath sorry to hear you have been unwell ....x

its good news and bad,
iv been refered to a hemolgy guy sorry cant spell it, a blood guy any way,
iv got low factor 8- Vlll any one herad of this?
the lady on phone didnt no, think she was the reseption lady, 
any how yes iv been googlying .......
this is what i found, would explain to you girls, but dont no how, im 

http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003678.htm

the good news is it wont effect my cycle and can still carry on,   

surly if some thing is wrong with my blood how can evry thing be ok to carry on,
i just dont no..... 


This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Caroline:  I hop ethat you feel better soon.  there are so many nasty bugs going around at the moment.

Claire:  Sorry, I don't know anything about this.  When will you get to speak to someone who can explain it all to you?  I had a look at the link you included and understand it a wee tiny bit.  I would be asking questions as if there are blood clotting issues, then could that be an issue in pregnancy?  Like I said though, I actually know nothing about this so feel free to ignore!

xx


----------



## dinkydott

sugarpie, im waiting for a call from this guy, prob be next week now, to make a appt to see him,
i thought the same as you sweeti, re clotting, but i think iv got a bit of better picture now, still   as always, my factor 8 is not working prop which means if i bleed it takes longer to clot, than normal, or i could bruise more easyer, so i think only if my blood clots to fast then thats  a big prob with ems, the only prob i could get is at ec re bleeding, but iv never had alot of blood when bleeding iv always though iv been ok, even my af is not that heavy, and i never really get bruises, so i dont really no, still all  
what have you been up to today, you been resting sweeti, xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Claire

Ah, I see.  That kind of makes sense.  Well, I hop ethat he gets in touch with you quick smart and that you can get some answers.  Is it something that you will need medication for?

Took day off work today.  Not been up to much at all.  Feeling nothing.  Last time I was crampy and got the BFP.  Nothin yet.  Also used a lot of time googling collasped blasts.  Not good.  No good stories at all.  All BFN.  I am just being realistic and think that this one is over.  So, will prepare myself mentally for the next round.

xx


----------



## dinkydott

sugarpie, google is never good, but use girls just cant help it,
im sorry to about how your feeling, im thinking of you, and   for you darling, 
also hunni every tx is never the same, dont look to much into symtoms, the pressies dont help iver,
please stop thinking the worse, i no easy said than done after looking on net, 

im not sure if i will have to take any drugs ect untell i see the blood guy, in away i hope i do have to take some thing as then i no im doing something to help me,

im still worried also thou about my next tx, and i do wonder if it will be bad for my ems, oh well clinic no best,


----------



## LovesChoc

Morning Ladies, Hope you all had a good weekend?

Just a quick post as im heading into a meeting. DB just rand to say all my drugs have arrived. He did get into a bit of a flap with what ones needed to go in the fridge bless him   Im   that he has put the right ones in as can't afford to pay for anymore as this little lot cost us £1079  

Will catchup better this afternoon


----------



## peppa pig

hello

Caroline;







your drugs are here, how do you feel? not long to go now? Did DP put them the right one in the fridge, now you have something for every orifice to







.

Claire:







time your having, i had a look at the link and like you said looks like it may be ok, hope blood man gets a wriggle on and make contact soon.







Glad to hear that it isn't going to effect your next cycle, its hard putting so much trust in the clinic but they do know their stuff hun  Not long now hun and you'll be sniffing away again

Sugar:   that blast has made it to implant, but it is only natural to protect yourself and i   your wrong  how's this week going?

Jos: Glad your getting ready to start again must seem real again now the work rota is done. LOL loo roll

Princess:  team pink its so lovely so pleased for you

AFM: Went for blood test today i asked about the difference between the stim drugs oh boy did i laugh........ well all being well i will start injecting natural version menopur nuns urine into me on Wednesday appose to the simulated version Gonal-F made of hamsters ovaries


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies 

Claire:  I hope that you hear from the blood man soon and that you get some answers.  Yeah, guess that they do know best and that we need to trust in them.  Thinking about you and hope that you can start looking forward to your next treatment soon.  

Peppa:  Oh my!    I was on menopur too.  Lovely!!  You must be very excited.  Not long now at all.   Thanks.  Not the best of I am honest.  Truly feel that there is no hope and that the embryo was non viable when put in yet I need to keep waiting and putting these drugs into my system only to be devastated next week when it is a negative!!  

caroline:  Likewise.  Great that you have drugs and good to go.  Hope that the right ones are in the fridge.  I didn't have any fridge ones.

Hope that everyone else is well?

xx


----------



## dinkydott

morning girls.....

sugarpie,  ........hope your wrong, 
hoping to here from the guy this week, they id say phone call but nothing yesterday, so now im thinking a letter, 
the more i think about getting started with my next cycle the more i am exciting excited any, its still 6 weeks away and once xmas is out the way i bet i will be dieing to start, 

peppapig, whats this about whats in the stimming drug,   i used gonal:f, i def trust my clinic, they are a high trusted part of cambridge, addenbrooks, its my bodie i dont trust,   but pma needs to kick in, he likes to do a runner some time, 

caroline, yay for your drugs coming, i put most in the fridge apart from the sniffing one, also dont put them at back of fridge, they could frezze and that when you are in poo,

jo my lovely, hope you well and not working to hard, xx


----------



## LovesChoc

Hi Ladies hope you all ok?

Peppa - Yes he put the right ones in the fridge bless him. I'm nervous now. Seeing all the vials and needles. I have a very sweet sharps box and also a cooler bag. My   automatically clenched when I saw them all. They are quite big too   I was winding my DP up by saying he would have to put them in   Ok now you have freaked me out with the talk of nuns urine and Hamster ovaries. EEEkkkk.  So your DR is complete. Have you had a bleed yet? How are you feeling? Any side effects? Any tips?  

Superpie -     I know its easy for me to say as im not in your shoes at the mo. What makes you think that the embryo was not viable my lovely? Don't give up hope.  

Claire - Thanks for the tip in not putting them in the back of the fridge. I will check on them tonight. The only ones that aren't in the fridge are the sniffers and the ones that have to go up my    6 weeks will flyby. Once crimble has been and gone. I'm excited for you hun  

Jo/Princess - Hope your both doing ok?


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls  ,
Claire, sorry to hear about blood results, like you it is all new to me and have no idea on what the ranges should be, but so pleased nothing will interfere with tx hunni, hope you get to speak to someone about them soon and put mind at rest, hope you ok sweetie i know 6 weeks to go   
Sugarpie, hunni what you have been through sweetie im         keep positive lovely i know easy to say just try and relax feet up  
Caroline,    yaaaahhhh drugs come all go now hunni, hope you are feeling better soon hunni  
Peppa, hi sweetie,    yaaahhh injecting from weds so exciting hunni, i was like claire on gonal f hadnt heard of other one, and nun wee wee  all clinics i think like to try different ones, funny how tx differ wherever you are going. Goodluck injecting sweetie  
Princess,christina, hope you both ok  
AFM.... worked weekend very busy so didnt catch up with you all but read through today. Isnt it cold brrrrrrrr, im busy christmas shopping and working and counting down the days now.... it is going so quick to xmas, im waiting to hear from dr re bloods very slow!!!! Hope everyone ok and    for us girls that need it today xxxxxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hiya

Claire:  I hope that you hear from thes soon.  Waiting on a call is also a nightmare!!    Time will fly by and you will be getting started in no time at all.  

Caroline:  That is great that you are getting sorted.  I know what you mean seeing all of the needles etc... bt the scary thing is that it will become a part of your daily routine in no time at all, like proper junkies we are!!    My blast was collapsed after they thawed it and then after 4 hrs had not expanded at all so no signs of life.  Last time, it had re-expanded to the original quality when frozen.

Jo:  Hope that you get your results soon.  Thanks.

Hope that you are all well ladies.

xx


----------



## LovesChoc

Jo - I know all go as from Saturday!! Very nervous about it all but excited at the sametime. Glad you doing ok hun  

Superpie -     yes we do look like proper junkies!! O ok I understand now. Fingers crossed for you hun that it has worked  . When do you test?  

Peppa/Claire/Princess -   hope your all ok?


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi 

Caroline:  My otd is Monday but don't think that I am going to last that long tbh.  We are like proper junkies!!  

Ladies:  hope that you are all well.

Afm, well I fell yesterday ladies and am really still and quite sore.  No idea how I did it to be honest.  My right shoulder and right thingh is really sore and stiff ad my left ankle is scraped and bruised.  

xx


----------



## josjourney

Sugarpie, hun you poor thing falling   did you get checked out at hospital? i hope you ok sweetie   im    for you for OTD  
Caroline, hi hunni, Saturday yaaaahhhh start injecting, once you get first one done hun it does get easier, is dp doing them for you? I know my DP was so nervous at the first one and between him and my mum (who is also a nurse) they both didnt want to do it so i did 1st one then after that dp was fine. Mum didnt want to hurt me bless her   be thinking of you doing them but you will be fine im sure and any questions we are all here  
Claire, hiya sweetie, hope you ok hunni, did you get to speak to clinic re bloods yet? hope all ok  
Peppa, princess, christina hope you girlies are ok  
AFM... well got an answer from gp re bloods and having them done no charges, so pleased at least put mind at rest. Just going for my dinner chicken southern fried and rice and salad yummy  hope everyone is ok xxxx


----------



## dinkydott

hi girlys..... 

sugarpie, oh my lovely....what have you been up 2, now there is no need to drive to the floor is there,  .....joking apart sweeti, hope you are ok,  

jo hi sweeti, im good, still no new about when my appt is for blood guy, i guess they are not in a hurry so makes me feel better,
whoooh about your bloods get it all out the way and helps you move on to next cycle knowing,  
your going to love this iv brought a advent calender today, not for counting down to xmas, but for counting down to my af for starting next cycle, hehe, my a is due 26th dec then call clinic for my drugs, do you like my way of thinking, and i get a choc every day, lol last time i tx and counted down, i didnt get a choc, bounce i say,  

hi caroline, not long now, eeeekkkkkkk


----------



## LovesChoc

Morning ladies hope you all ok?

Superpie - Oh no lovley that sounds nasty you poor thing. Glad your kind of ok and haven't broken anything. Good luck re testing  . I don't think I could wait either  

Jo - I start DR on saturday so I start sniffing. Injections don't start until the 29/12. I keep looking at the needles and freaking out. So worried about that bit. I will have to get over it though as I have to do it. I think I will feel better once I have been shown how to do it. I think my DP will pass out bless him   Where do you inject? Is it stomach or  ? Thats fab that you don't have to pay for your bloods  

Claire -Im liking your Advent Count down. Fab idea. That must make you feel better if you haven't heard from them yet. No rush so not a worry so much. I know eeeekkkkk indeed. The big DR starts on Saturday morning. Im going to start around 10am and then again at 10pm. 12 Hrs apart. Nervous but excited. I checked on my drugs in the fridge and all ok phew!!!    

Peppa - Hope all is ok with you lovely?  

Princess -  

AFM -Not much to report with me. I start DR on Saturday. I have decided to start at 10am and then again at 10pm. 12 Hrs inbetween thats what I have to allow.


----------



## dinkydott

morning girls,

caroline.....hehe i opened first window of count down today, was very xcited my love,
oooh 2 more sleeps sweeti, yes dr is 12 hrs apart i did 7 in morning 7 at night, then once i started injecting it was just 1 sniff at 7 at night and injection same time, i would sent your moblie on to go off at them times, i did 4 get a few times   xx


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls  ,
caroline, yaaahhh 2 more sleeps hun, i injected into tummy just alternate the sides each day. I did same as claire 7 and 7 as that was when i was up and about setting alarm is good and keep a note of the prays you use as i think in my 1 bottle it was 60 sprays just keep count by tally chart so you know when you running out. 
Claire    you do make me giggle, and put the idea now in my head so i will be buying one tmr too great idea and a choc a day is good   hope you ok sweetie and you hear but im with you no hurry means no worry  
sugarpie, hope you not too sore today hunni  
Peppa, hows you lovely? enjoying time off i bet  
princess, christina hope you both ok  
AFM, not much to report, off tmr and i have my nephew max cant wait going to take him to my work i think show him off  nearly done xmas presents i am an organised bunny this year and will be getting my advent calander tmr   i hope everyone is well xxxx


----------



## LovesChoc

Hi ladies hope you all ok?

Claire - Its exciting isnt it opening up our advents. Im such a big kid. Even more exciting for you as its a count down. Such a fun way. Only one more sleep then sniffing time. Bit excited in a strange way. Its the start of our journey. I just hope im not pregnant from this month try. I can't test yet either. Not sure what the DR drugs would do if I was?   I was thinking about my mobile alarm. so I don't forget. Is it 2 squirts up each nostril twice a day? Hope your doing ok?  

Jo - Thanks for the info. I will have to do a marker sheet so I can count. Would hate to run out. Makes sense to inject into different sides. I can imagine that it could get a bit sore. Does it hurt in the tummy? Lucky you day off and how organised with your xmas pressies. I have started not to much left to get. Just so hard knowing what to get people!! Enjoy your day  

Peppa - Hope you ok and its all going well still  

Princess - Hope your ok?  

Superpie - Hope your ok?


----------



## dinkydott

hi girls,

jo   glad you liked my idea, did you go and get one, .......i smiled when you said you nephews name i love that name, and my dog is named max,  

caroline, eekk one more sleep, sweeti its one up each side 2 times a day, so thats 4 all together, then when injecting it just 2 sniffs one a day,.....it funny i had to think about that one then,  

im not sure what the effects would be if you was preggers, never had to think about it, there is a leaflet in with the drug, have a look on there,


----------



## LovesChoc

Claire - Thanks hun. Got a bit confused with the sniff's   I know one more sleep blimey gov! 99% chance that I won't as DP   are not great. it was just a thought. I will have a read later. Not looking forward to drinking all the water. i hardley drink water. Can you mix it up a bit and have squash?


----------



## dinkydott

caroline, trouble is you never no sweeti, but i would just carry on as if you would not be, 
oooh the dreaded water, im the same as you and found it so hard to drink 2L of water more if yiu can, i felt i could not get it down me, yes add juice if you like, better taste, good luck with that,  

do you no your dates for ec, is it pencil in for you,


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls,
claire, hi sweetie love your pic,  getting it tmr hopefully cant wait and a chocolate a day yummy   yes i love that name too,  he is such a poppet all boy very sturdy blonde with big big blue eyes, everyone at work loved him he was dancing and making them all smile. Hope you have a great weekend hun  
Caroline, hi hunni big day tmr   as for pg question i am not sure like claire said carry on. Water yep hard to get down but over the day it is ok and mix with juice is good idea. It didnt hurt untill right at the end hunni when my tummy was swollen it stung and was sore but it was the last one before ec and i was swollen    good luck with the sniffing water helps with headaches hunni so do try and get it down  
Sugarpie, peppa, princess, christina hope you all ok  xxxxx


----------



## dinkydott

hi girls.....

jo awh bless him he sounds a cutie, and a little dude,
hope your having a lovely weekend babe,

caroline, how did the first sniffing day go, thinking of you, xx

peppeapig how are you sweeti, how are things going,

sugarpie, how are you, thinking of you also, sweeti,  

princess how are you lately,


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies  

Jo:  That;s great about the bloods and well done you on Christmas.  I haven't even started as yet.    No, didn't go to hospital.  I am badle bruised in places but I will survive.  Things easing now.

Claire:  Advent claendar is a great idea and hope that you are enjoying seeing the days tick away.  Did the blood man get in touch with you?

Caroline:  How is the D/R going?

Peppa and princess:  Hope that you are well.

Afm, sorry that I have been AWOL a bit but had a really rough week.    Started spotting with severe cramps on Thursday and so tested - BFN.  Have tested Friday, Saturday and Sunday and all BFN.  Fair to say that it is all over for us this cycle.    Gutted.  Totally devastated.  It was such a painful cycle for me as my endo pain was horrific on the estrogen tablets.  I couldn't empty my bladder really at all, pelvis was on fire and struggled to walk for three days.    I haven't started bleeding yet as think that the drugs are keeping it at bay.  It's really hard to continue taking all the meds when I know that it hasn't worked!  At least I get to stop them tomorrow.  To add to this, I have had real issues with my tail end, passing allsorts at the back and then coming through my fistula at the front, so this has made everything 10 times worse.  Feeling a bit better today but it is just all so raw.  Have to say that I am just not sure where to go from here.  Sorry for the down post.

xx


----------



## dinkydott

hi sugarpie......oh sweeti, big   to you darling, thinking of you and dh, also sorry to hear that you have been in a bad way in other areas, sound horible, hopfully once you stop taking the drugs it will sort its self out,
take time to think about what your next step will be, we will be here for you alays my love,

re the blood doctor, no he still has not called,   and no letter, im going to give it another few days and if still nothing then i will call my clinic and see whats happing,


----------



## josjourney

Sugarpie, sweetie i am so so sorry     you have been through so much and it sounds like you have really struggled hunni. Like claire said hopefully when drugs stop it will start easing and when you feel up to it speak to gp/consultant. We are all here for you take time out with dh now hun, im thinking of you    xxxx
Claire, hope you ok sweetie  
Hi to everyone hope all ok, xxx


----------



## dinkydott

hi jo... yes im good sweeti,
chilling today as dp was doing his bit for that diy sos bless him,
hope your ok sweeti, have you been working,  .......xx


----------



## peppa pig

Sorry been AWOL

Sugar:   hun so sorry hun, you certainly not having a fun time, you are such a strong lady going through all the extra medical problems as well.

Claire: Is DP filming?







why has blood man not rang, glad you are ringing next week, loving the advent calendar

Jos: I am jealous your so organised







i haven't wrapped a present or written a card yet. Glad you getting bloods done for free

Caroline: Yip the







is a struggle, i am just necking it now like its medicine and also having fruit tea.

AFM: Well a few hiccups this week 
1. Have a restructure at work, so got my letter of at risk of redundancy (even though i am off sick) my job has gone so will be expressing an intrest in another job and cutting my hours in half will have to spend tomorrow applying.
2. On second injection i thought i would do it as DP has been doing it... well the ampule pressurised and every time i drew the solution up it just rang back out.. so did as the instructions said and removed the needle and ended up with have the solution on my hand....floods of tears. Had to discard it all and start again luckily it happened on ampule 2 so didn't lose all of that evenings dose, so now i am 2 ampule short i have 4 per evening but clinic will replace. Sorry don't mean this to be a me post but thought this might help Caroline. So advice 1 If your like me and not used to needles i would practice drawing up with water and a spare ample of water in not a cup. Needles to say DP has done all next injections.
3. Put first 2 injections in my buttock and should have been in my stomach, don't know if that will mess things up or not
4. House still looks like a building site DP has been plastering this weekend

Other than that all good. Scan on Wednesday, my sniffing is different i have 1 sniff every 4 hours and 2 at bedtime all the way through

Big hugs  Suzanne


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls,
claire, hi hunni, nice to be chilling thats what we been doing, no work this weedend next time is xmas eve and day   but it is quiet so be home early hopefully   glad you ok  xx
peppa, hello sweetie, well sounds like you had alot going on, good luck on job front tmr, and be thinking of you weds for scan      your injections sound involved mine was all pre filled im sure clinic will replace and you wont be the first or last hun to have spilled it so dont worry. Are you on the front hole tablets too? you can put them pessaries front or back   my clinic preferred front  bringing it all back hun. Glad you ok xx


----------



## dinkydott

morning girls......

monday again.....

hi jo....glad you was not working weekend, but shame about xmas, will you be on call xmas day or have to go into work,
have you done all you xmas shopping sweeti, good girl if you have,  

peppapig, hellllloooooo draling, oh may you have had some stuff going on, bless you, dame work hey, .......good luck sweeti, with job,  

as for the injections, fun and games there, i didnt have any prombs so i cant help you there sweeti, and i did mine in belly, but call your clinic and see about them in your bum, i sure it would be ok, not long tell your scan, whooooh anothere step closer, and will be looking out on wens for you post, xx
yes dp didnt his bit for tv over the weekend, he enjoyed himself although it was working all weekend and looked shattereded this morning, bless him, 
he said it will be on tv in may......may, that a long way off but o well, good to help the family, in need, xxx

have a good day every1, xx


----------



## LovesChoc

Hi Ladies. Hope you all ok and had a fab weekend?

Claire - I will carry on and maybe do a test to see. Wouldn't of thought so. I know it is so hard to drink that amount. I to have trouble swallowing it. I will mix in Ribenna. I can drink that until it comes out of my ears   EC for me is sometime in the week of the 9/1/12. Sniffing is going ok. I had my first hot flush this morning. Wasn't to bad. The taste lingers in the back of the throat for a while but other then that fingers crossed so far so good. I am only on day 3 though and 7 sniffs down the line im sure it will get worse   Any news with your bloods? Exciting re your DP. TV in May. You will have to let us know when so we can watch it. Loving your profile pic. Sooo sweet  

Jo - Thanks lovely. Im drinking at least 3 pints of water and topping up with Ribenna in the evenings. Thinking of moving my desk into the loo at work. Not used to drinking all this water so its going through me at a rate of knots   Keep looking at my needles. Getting used to the idea. They are very thin so should be ok. Its differant when the Dr takes blood or gives you an injection I can handle that no probs its just the though of having to do it myself when my head is saying this is not normal   I will be ok im sure. I hope your doing ok?  

Superpie - DR is going great thanks lovely. Day 3 and 7 sniffs in. Had a hot flush this morning but thats it so far. Im sure the more it gets into my system the more side effects will appear  Doesn't taste all that good either. Im so sorry to hear that this cycle didn't work for you and that you have had a very tough time emotionally and physically. You poor thing what you going through sounds awful. Hope you start to feel better soon hun. Sending you loads of    

Peppa - O know sounds like you had a bit of a nightmare. Never thought it would be hard to draw up. What is an ample? Is that another word for the small vile bottles? I have to mix mine together. In one pack I have a vile with powder in and a needle with liquid in. I have to insert the needle and empty the liquid into the powder and mix it up. Dreading this. Thanks for the tip. I will have lots of practice before I start. I go to the clinic on the 29/12 for a trial run. They will show me how to do it and where to inject. I don't know whether it will be my butt or stomach. My house is in a state to. I have the decorators in. I had a flood about 9 weeks ago so they are sorting that out!! Sorry to hear about a possible redundancy. Not really what you need to be worrying about at this time. Good luck on wed with your scan    

AFM- Day 3 of DR. 7 Sniffs in. One sniff up each nostril at 10am and the same again at 10pm so a total of 4 sniffs. Nothing to report other  then a hot flush this morning and a funny taste in the back of my throat. So far so good. Im sure though as soon as it gets fully into my system the side effects will up. Im   that they don't get to bad. Also when I go to the clinic on the 29/12 for a blood test a injection practice do I need to take a pack with me or will they provide me with it?


----------



## dinkydott

evening girls......

im glad monday is over, 

caroline, hi sweeti, glad its going ok,   you only get hot flushes, if you keep up the water then no bad heads, 
also you made me   , when you said move the desk near the toilets,also the knack is drink lots of water ect best part of the mornig/ early afternoon, and then by evening you wont need as much, then yo wont need to be getting up in the night for the loo,


----------



## LovesChoc

Claire - Its a killer all this water. Good tip though I will try that. Im up at least 2 times in the night   I wonder if they do adult size in Huggie pull em ups


----------



## dinkydott

hi caroline,    .....iv looked no luck  ........time you get to 3 weeks of this, you will be  .......but sweeti all worth it,


----------



## LovesChoc

Claire - Already started me thinks. Getting a bit forgetful and trying to open my car with my work door fob


----------



## LovesChoc

Quick question ladies. Im slightly worried.

Im only on day 4 of DR. I have just starting getting AF cramping so I really feel like im going to come on. Is this ok? Im not due on until the weekend. Is this normal for the withdrawal bleed to start this early?


----------



## dinkydott

caroline.....hehe your funny, let the fun begin,
um i had 2 withdarwrel  bleeds first  about 7 days after i stared dr,and second a week b4 my dr scan, i would def not go by your normal afs dates now, there out the window sweeti, when you bleed its you womb lineing  starting to thin, what i would say is if you have more than 2 b4 scan call clinic, as then your lining could be to thin, thats what the nurse had said to me at scan, i didnt bleed no more, hope i have helped,


----------



## LovesChoc

Claire - You sure have lovely thank you. I wasn't told anything about how many times I am expected to bleed other then a bleed on or around the time of my normal AF. Nothing has happened still. Had the cramping most of the evening but haven't started. Got a dull ache now. Day 5 today!!

It was so funny last night. I got home from work. As soon as I set foot in the door I said to DP that I was feeling a bit snappy just to warn him. He is such a sweetheart and he said its all ok no problems with that I burst into tears. I was stood in my coat with shopping in hand. So he gave me a big hug then we started laughing. It doesn't end there. I got in the shower, washed my hair and instead of putting conditioner on after shampooing I put shower gel on   O god how we laughed         Hope your doing ok so glad I have you and the other ladies on here to talk to. I don't know what I would do without you


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls  
Caroline, hiya sweetie, you make me giggle hunni    i know what you mean with being forgetful, when i was sniffing i had people for dinner and put the chicken in the oven didnt turn it on went to check and still raw   we had to get a takeaway   it is all worth it tho hun i hope that the loo trouble is easing with claires advise, as for bleed i didnt at all hun so my tx was bit different i wait till bleed in january then start dr for 16days then stimms for 2 weeks and no bleeding seen and they said that was normal so every tx different hun, sounds like you are doing well  
Claire, hi sweetie,yes on call xmas day   but just   bleep doesnt go off it is normally quiet so should be ok, as for xmas shopping yes all done just got to wrap now. hope you ok hunni and not working too hard  
Peppa, hi hun hope scan went ok today thinking of you  
Sugarpie, princess, christina hope you all ok   xxxxx


----------



## peppa pig

Hi Everyone 

Caroline my liquid isn't in the needle i have a ampule which has the water in it and then i have to put an ampule snapper on the top to break the wee bottle open then mix up x4 powders in the villes,  hope that make sense... all the clinics do it so differently.  You sound like you are having fun are you feeling megga hungry yet?

Jos:  Hi hun shame got to work hope you get home early,  its nice that the people who need care have your smiling face to see on Christmas day.

Claire:  May thats a long way off, how did the job turn out what did they do was it the little boys bedroom?

Sugar:  Hi Hun what you up to?  Enjoying the snow!! and wind!!

AFM;  My lining is 9,  on the right i have 3 measuring 11 and two smaller ones and on the left 2 measuring 11 and two smaller ones.  Its ok but...... hope a few catch up they didn't measure them and they looked alot smaller  as 5 seems like  quite a lowish number  next scan is on Monday with EC on Wednesday or Thursday.  Have done the guts of applying for job keep changing my mind which job to go for in the restructure.


----------



## dinkydott

hi girls.....

caroline.....you made me laugh also, about hair, i do house cleaning for a living and i forgot a few time to take keys with me to houses to get in, only to have to go home again to get them, happend twice, bless you bursting into tears, i was bad with that, at one point i was sitting at table and i didnt even no why i was crying, and then crying more because i was crying, sobbing infact, 
welcome to the fun house my darling, and we will be with you every step of the way,
and glad i helped with the bleed,

jo hellloooooo sweeti, i remeber your chicken.....  ........cant belive your all done for xmas, your so good, we have still bits to buy, getting tree this sunday from garden center cant wait,
im working hard as normal, and i will be working over xmas, apart from xmas day and boxinday, people still want there houses cleaned, even more so around this time, which is ok for me, i will still keep the money coming in,

peppapig, hi darling, im   for your lovely follicals, come on get growing, i bet by your next scan you will have some more at good sizes, your lining is fab sweeti, 9 is amazing nice and thick, sweeti up your protien for now, do you use a hot water bottle, keep useing one, if you can have it stuck to you,  
yes may is a while away, ........they had to build a exctetion for a new bedroom for the little boy, in a bugerlow, yes it went well from what dp said, there bit took all weekend to do, now the rest of the helpers have gone in to do the in sides, they will be finished by this suday and dp and this work mates will go back for the end, which is see the family go in house, and make that little boy happy, bless him, he has cancer of the liver,  ......xxx

right well i have wrote a SA, BUT 
AFM.....
where do i start,
lately iv been in to minds to start on my next tx, maybe im just getting cold feet, needing a bit more pma.....anyhow i got a letter today from the blood guy, whoooh,
anyhow its the 6th feb, so now its just made my mind up about my next cycle for sure, if i did start next af i would be dr when i go for appt, so im going to start the af after, 24th jan, dr 13th feb, that gives me time to go to appt,find out whats what and start dr, i just dont want to blame any thing on my blood, mind made up, so girls iv got a bit more time to go now, i feel a bit better now i will no b4 i start tx,


----------



## josjourney

morning girls.
Peppa    lining fab hunni and by time you go monday more will have grown and that is good number now hun goodluck for scan monday and EC weds/thursday so exciting cant wait to hear the news       for you and embies all be fine  hunni  thankyou for kind words yes i am always smiling and xmas day be in my santa hat bringing cheer to all  
Claire hi sweetie, you have had alot to think about hunni but that to me too sounds a plan i would see the blood guy and know where you stand with that as you dont want to be stressing about it through tx, as we know it is a stressful time as it is, and that is only waiting a few more weeks hun, once xmas passed it will fly. I bet you are busy now xmas cleaning just dont knock yourself out hun. Glad the build going well they are going to be so happy lovely story at a sad sad time for that family  
Big hi to everyone else  
AFM..... had bit of panic last night as i counted 4/5 weeks to DR nerves kicked in but    back this morning   i am getting bloods done next week have all the forms i can get mine done at work and i will just do dp so he is lucky can stay at home for that   I hope you are all wearing your warm hats and gloves, big knickers and vests as it is bl**dy cold    enjoy your day girls xxxxx


----------



## peppa pig

Morning all

Claire: I am sure your bloods will all be fine and if anything just need tweeking but defo best to wait as i would be stressed just in case it would effect cycle i agree best to wait hun and it is only a matter of weeks delayed isn't it?.... i wish i had a cleaner other than ME my house is still like a building site.  

Jos:  Lucky DP having his own private nurse. Not long now hun i thinks it harder being in limbo,  though maybee easier for you cause you know what to expect then again perhap it worse are you more or less nervous this time?

AFM:  Back on water today didn't have much yesterday due to all the traveling,  hot water bottle and protein oh and i got weighed i am now heaver than i have EVER been in my life,  everytime i step on the scales weight goes up


----------



## princess29

Hello ladies!! 

How are you all? 

Sugarpie, so sorry to hear you news hun, really hope you are ok.    

Caroline, the drugs do send you a bit   you wait until your pregnant, its crazy then - I put unleaded in our diesel the other day.     Hubby was not impressed!! Glad to hear you have started and all is going well. xxx

Jo, im sure you will be ok once your cycle starts, its just all of the nervous tention beforehand, by the time Christmas is over you will be raring to go. xxx

PeppaPig, glad to hear your scan went well, 5 is an ok number hunny try not to worry and its still early - there is time for it to change. Drink plenty of milk    I had 2 pints a day and im sure it helped with my eggs, lining and even implantation, I carried on with the milk until I was about 8 weeks I think. xxx

Claire, I think you are doing the right thing by waiting and having your appointment, blood problems can be sorted out so easily with medication these days. It would be silly for the sake of a couple of weeks to carry on and then find out something could have help you acheive your baby. xxx

Hi to Christina! 

AFM, 

Well ive got my 20 week scan tomorrow!! EEEKKK, im so nervous about it but its 10am so shouldnt be able to get myself to worked up beforehand. Im so worried about this one as they do on the checks on the heart and organs and things.    it will be lovely to see our little girl again though.


----------



## peppa pig

Hi there princess  wants tomorrow afternoon comes you;ll be able to relax and look forward to have your bundle of joy and happiness in your arms.  Have you thought of any names yet?  It will be fine tomorrow hun get to see mini you BUT i so understand you being worried.  The ivf baby's journey into this world is such a precious one with every details probale over analysed, it will be fine hun   and its totally normal to feel worried your a special mummy,  hows the consultant lead care? 
Look forward to seeing your post re: scan soon


----------



## josjourney

Hi princess. 20 week scan tmr hunni it goes so fast, it will be lovely to see little one again aswell bet you are excited, i understand the nerves too we go through such a journey with ivf this little one is a precious bundle of joy and im sure all will be just perfect hun   yes i heard about the consultant lead tx is that for everyone do you know? i thought once you are discharged you are in the normal system, great if it is consultant lead keep eye on us through the whole pregnancy 
Peppa, hiya hunni, good girl get those fluids down   keep them muzzy heads away, as for nerves i think i am more anxious which is   as i did it all in june this year, but maybe that is why. I think i know what to expect and how   i was sniffing last time    my dp is so good and is my rock if im getting wobbles we just chat through it all and them im ok. Yes limbo is hard and part of you just wants to get going but i know it is a matter of weeks so not long. Hope you ok not long till nxt scan and EC are you sedated for that or completely out? my consultant only does under GA so i had no idea of anything untill i was in recovery, it was a nice sleep though,   hope you ok  
     to everyone else xxxx


----------



## dinkydott

hi girlys,

hey busy on here today, i cant keep up,

jo, that made me laugh what peppea said, dp has privet nurse  ......what is he like with you doing them, does he chill a bit more, or big kid,
roll on your bloods, get them out the way,
i no what you mean about pma.....its getting close now sweeti and you have your ups and downs, i think thats why i was a bit sort of pleased that iv got my haemophilia appt when i have, it made my mind up to wait, i was like you getting very nervous and infact scared of next cycle, still am, but thats just pma, isnt it, you can do this darling, we will be hear for you,  
yeah busy bee for me, people want every thing cleaned, even there inside cupboards hehe, 

peppapig,  yes im sure your right, just need the right advice, my clinic said i can still cycle but you never no, and i want to here it from the blood guy him self and ask qs, just to give me peiece of mind,
hehe you need a cleaner sweeti, i say that to my dp, he thinks im joking, i do it all week then when it come to mine im a bit slack, because iv had enough, but i have to just get on with all though it takes me all day on a sat,
how is your house coming along,
peppa re the weight, its a nightmare hey, im just starting to get my down again, its taken me 4 months, still not my right weight thou, i hate it, and best to stay away from the scale sweeti, but hunni, you could put on more in the next 9 months, so dont worry about it to much,

princess, hello stranger, glad you poped on, 20week scan alreadu where is the time going, i have every thing crossed for this one, im sure it will be all good, but do understand why your eeeekkkkkkk about it, every step is a big one sweeti,  
yes only another 4 weeks on my waiting and it will soon go, and me with a clear head and less stressing, i just want a few answers then im good to go, oh and yes maybe the right drug if any, from what i can gather thou, its mainly when i have operations, they need to be on stand by with blood for me, just incase i bleed and dont stop, but iv never had a prob in past,
all  ........

afm home early waiting for my tesco on line shopping to come, good to be in the warmth,
iv not spoke to clinic yet about changing my dates, will call them some time next week i think, 

oooooh i think i will have to buy some more advent calenders, for the Exeter weeks,


----------



## josjourney

Hi claire, you are a busy bee   i think waiting till after appt is a very sensible idea sweetie, get all the facts and be 100% positive that nothing will effect tx. Thankyou for support we been through so much dito im here for you too hunni every step of the way   yes dp has a private nurse but not always a good thing as he does play me up and im not good at doing treatment when its anyone close, i bring home the smallest of needles called butterflys and i think he feels me anxious and stresses him out more he hates having needles in him. But i will give it a go and   he keeps still and i get them. Im hard to get blood from so they have to take from my hand useally which really hurts   but we are girls and stronger so what else can i say    hope shopping arrives soon i do asda on line much easier and saved lots doing it that way too, hope you have a nice evening  
Big   to everyone as it is brrrrrrr outside winter is def onway girls xxxxx


----------



## dinkydott

jo..... ......def been through so much sweeti, i think it will be a year around march that we first meet, where has the time gone,  :-
awh your poor dp, yes i no the butterfly ones, nurse used them on me that time she could not get my blood with all them vials,
give hm a sweet after,  
yes on line food shopping is the best hey, i just feel sorry for my delivery man, its rainig hard hear, just hope my food dont get to wet,   you have a good evening to darling, xx


----------



## josjourney

Claire, yes must be march time goes so quickly sweetie, this is our time now 2012 is all of us girls lucky year   we will all be yummy mummys  oh yes it is pouring here too hope you got shopping in before it gets wet, and i will give dp a sweet if he behaves or a sticker    hope you have a nice evening too hunni stay in the warm   xx


----------



## LovesChoc

Hi Everyone hope your all doing ok?

Jo - The loo thing has calmed down a bit but im still getting up in the night for the loo. Never mind like you said its not for ever and will be worth it. I'm trying to drink more in the day and less at night. Not had any cooking disasters yet however i did put my chewing gum in the fridge down the bottom in with the veg!!     Still no bleed yet. Day 7 today. Making me wonder if its working? 4/5 weeks until you start DR. Wow the time is flying by. How are feeling about it? Excited or nervous?  

Peppa - I love your profile pic. So cute. Wow that sounds a bit complicated. I have a needle that has liquid in and a little bottle with powder in. I have to squirt the liquid into the bottle then mix it up and then use another needle to inject the liquid. I though  mine was complicated enough!! Doesn't help ole Mrs confused.com here     Yes I am feeling hungry all the time. Especially for the wrong foods. Such a sweet tooth at the mo. Sounds like you are cooking away nicely and not long at all to EC. When is your test date?  

Claire - That must of been a nightmare. Gettin to a house and not been able to get on. Bless ya. I did another silly thing yesterday. I went into the fridge and found my chewing gum in the veg draw at the bottom. needless to say it was a bit hard    Other then that im doing ok at the mo. Am feeling quite tired all the time. Still no bleed. Day 7 now. i wonder if its working?   Good idea about putting your treatment back. Get your bloods sorted out once and for all  

Princess - A big woops. How did you sort the car out? I will have no hope then as im doing daft things now with DR   Wow I can't believe you are 20 weeks already. I hope the scan went ok today  

AFM - Still no bleed and im 7 days in now. Feeling ok so far (touch wood) A bit tired and doing silly things but doing ok XXXXXXXXX


----------



## dinkydott

jo love that saying yummy mummys,  .......yes shopping got in ok, time he got to me it had stopped, they said between 3 and 5, well it came ten to 5,  

caroiline,    gum in the veg draw,  .......hunni, jo didnt have a bleed so you might be like her sweeti, sum girls, can bleed just b4 dr scan, or as i said like me, every one is diff, im sure its working,  ......


----------



## peppa pig

Caroline:  My period was around the same time as normal,  it was on day 12 days of sniffing.
Don't know test date yet

Hi everyone


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Claire:  I am glad to hear that you have a date for the blood man through and think that you are making the right decision as it is best to feel sure about everything, so roll on Feb.

Jo:  Wow!  You sound so orgabised.  I haven't bought one gift for Xmas yet.  Not one!!  Not long to go now.  

Peppa:  good luck for applying for the job.  I am sure that your injections will be fine.  I can't inject on my tummy so need to do on my leg.  As long as it gets into the blood stream.  Your scan an lining sounds fab.  

Caroline: Hope that you are well and that the s/e are not too bad.  I can't comment on AF as I don't D/R.  I take the pill and always get a bleed after that.

Princess:  20 weeks - wow!!  Hope that you are well and that you had a great scan.  

Ladies, than you so much for your words of comfort.  You are all very special ladies and I hope that you get your dreams of being a yummy mummy in 2012.

Hi ladies

Dandygirl, Appleorchard, Piggy O, Parkeraah, Jenn Mc:  Thanks for your kind words.  

JennMcC:  Sorry to hear of the scare that you had and I am glad that the GCRM scanned you and that there was a lovely strong heartbeat.  How are you doing now?

Parkeraah:  Hope that the nasty af arrives soon.

Dandygirl:  ALl the best for your scan on Tuesday.  

Hi to everyone else and I hope that you are well.

Afm, I feel ok one day and then not the next.  Really struggling a bit at the moment.  In the last week alone, 4 friends have had babies and my sister in law is due today.  Finding it very hard indeed.    Anyway, bleed finally arrived and was very heavy and painful.  I have a review meeting in Jan with the clinic and we can discuss what my next steps are.  We have 2 blasts left.  Will see.  I also have my MRI scan in a week so see what the surgeons say about that and whether surgery will have to come before my next et.  Will see.

xx


----------



## dinkydott

morning girls,
i hope you are all having a lovely weekend,

sugarpie, sweeti, we are always here for you darling, you are strong and time is a healer,
sorry to hear about all the babys your end, so hard for you sweeti, and sil due, omg i would be like you, and im thinking of you hunni, big  
i def think waiting if a good thing for me and feel good about waiting,  

afm, i got my tree yeasterday and waiting to put it up today, just need my dss to turn up and away we go, im like a big kid,


----------



## Flygirl77

Hi ladies

sorry ive been awol for a while   so many things going on i dont know where to start!!!

princess 20wks scan exciting how did it go? my little guy wouldnt move for my 20wk scan and i had to go back 2wks later to get his heart measurements lol but its so good to see them 

claire, jo, peppa, caroline how are you ladies? where are you in your cycles? ive got everything crossed for you all and sending   to you all

sugar big hugs again honey xx

afm wait for it im 32wks today!!!! its all go here getting ready for xmas and baby Jack. Got breastfeeding class on tuesday then ive got a scan next week to check his growth. They are concerned he may be small but at my last scan he had an estimated weight od 3lb 1oz and i was 29wks so dont think hes going to be small lol.

hope you all are organised or getting there with christmas. im going to do my tree later this week as i need furniture moving and oh is working and as much as i would like to think im independant and could do it myself bump has other ideas


----------



## princess29

Hi girls, 

Just a quick post from my phone, I've been trying to get online from the lappy but it's gone all funny.  

We went to the scan on Friday and everything was perfect! I was petrified whilst having it done but everything was where it 
should be and measured fine. Phew!! Oh and we are still having a little girl!    We saw the consultant after and he said as everything looked good he was happy to let me be looked after under midwive care but that they would do growth scans at 28 and 36 weeks anyway. Didnt even mention the fact it was because of the IVF   So we are very happy that all was well with our little princess. I'm still shocked our bubba is a pink one, but thrilled all the same!


----------



## LovesChoc

Morning ladies. Hope your all ok and have had a lovely weekend?

Claire - Yep gum in the veg draw!!!   Another funny to tell you. I have 2 Guinea Pig and I prepare them a pot of veg in the morning and in the evening. Sat night I had made their veg and handed the veg to my DP on the sofa and walked back into the kitchen!!! He said it looked lovely but didn't really fancy it  
I am all xmas dec'ed out. My house looks like a grotto. I love crimble though. What about Little Mix winning the X Factor then!!  

Peppa - Thanks for the info. Hope you ok?  

Superpie - I am doing ok thanks. S/E are not bad at all. Other then being a bit of a wally and doing silly things. Sorry your still having a hard time. I know how you feel. Two of my friends have just had baby boys. Another friend is pregnant with a girl and a lady I work with is 10 weeks pregnant. So no getting away from it for me either. Sending you loads of  

Flygirl - I am on day 10 of sniffing. So far so good just doing really silly things like putting my gum in the veg draw in the fridge and trying to get into work using my car fob!! Glad all is well for you. It's so exciting  

Princess - So pleases it all went ok. Must be such a weight lifted off your shoulders knowing all is ok with you little baby girl. So happy for you  

AFM -Well I have starting bleeding just now. Day 10. Phew such a relief. My stomach was beginning to look like a beech ball   Its a bit uncomfortable but ok and not heavy either. Sniffing is going ok. Still doing silly things but I like that as it makes me chuckle!!   Did most of my crimble shopping on sat which is such a nice feeling knowing that I only have a couple of more things to get. I just have to get round to the mammoth task of wrapping it all!!!!!


----------



## peppa pig

Hi everyone

Princess so pleased everything going well you must be excited now

Sugar its tuff hun glad you are hanging on in there.  Will you be using your snow babies or will you be having fresh next time?

Claire Hi hun glad your getting sorted for chrimbo

Jos Hi sweet

Flygirl not long to go now hun eeekkkk

Caroline glad the witch arrived

AFM:  had scan today lining now 12 and have 11 of which 7 are a good size 1 might be to big and the other 3 they hope will catch up so i am a happy bunny waiting for phone call this afternoon EC TBC Wednesday or Thursday


----------



## LovesChoc

Peppa - How exciting my lovely. So pleased you have got some good sized follies. How are you feeling at the mo? EC wed or Thurs wow not long at all.


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls  
Peppa that is great news sweetie so happy for you  cant believe EC weds or thurs so excited for you hunni, be thinking of you  
Princess , how wonderful a girl    i am so happy to hear all is good, now you can go shopping for lots of pink for your precious little princess hunni great news, take care of you and buba  
Christina, hi hunni, wow you must be getting big 32 weeks where does the time go, i am so glad all is good yes dont be shifting furniture you pop feet up sweetie and take it easy. Im good hunni just 4 weeks till start DR so getting bit anxious and excited crazy up and down and time is flying by the time xmas has gone it will be few weeks. Glad all is well take care of you and buba  
Caroline hi hunni, im glad it arrived i bet you feel relief now sweetie, when do you go for scan hun? you are same as me wrapping im not looking forward to love buying gifts but going to sweet talk dp to do wrapping   gun in fridge    crazy what these drugs do to us hunni 
sugarpie, hi sweetie,  im sorry to hear of tough week you had it is so hard  like claire said we are all here for you and time is a good healer, i think when you see consultant they can give you a clear plan of steps to take. Just try relax and spend time with dp it is hard honey but each day you find a little more strength and in time it doesnt hurt as much as it did the day before. We are always here for you honey  
Claire, hiya my honey, hows you? did you get that tree up? we did ours the weekend feels like xmas now with my twinkling lights   i put my angel on the tree with my flow chart underneath, the kiddies asked what is that and i replied it is the only present i am asking for from santa, it is a biggie, but the best gift in the world   hope you are ok  
Big   to anyone i missed hope you are all ok xxxxx


----------



## dinkydott

hi my lovely girlys....

jo you always do this to me, you brought tears to my eyes by saying what you said to kids about your chart ect, bless you,  .......yes my trees is up and loving it, like you all chrismassy now, whoooh, 12 more sleeps,  

peppapig, eeeeekkkk sweeti, yippy about your lovely follicals, and did the clinic call back, are you doing shot tonight or tomorrow,    its commong up ast now,

caroline, you just keep being you love, so funy i love hearing your storys,  ....glad you got all you xmas bits sat, oh yes the wrapping, hehe thanks for reminding me, i forgot about that bit, i must start at some point this week,

flygirl, hi ya darling, omg time is nearly up for you, hope you restng as much as you can, 

princess, oh im so glad the scan went well and every thing is looking good,  

afm, so glad monday is over, another day done and dusted,  ......


----------



## josjourney

Hi claire, sorry sweetie didnt want to make you cry  mum has one on her tree too so    santa looks eh  ive just read this article re Pregnacare Conception nutritional tablets, specifically designed to support the nutritional requirements of women who are trying to conceive, they cost 10 pound at boots alot of people asking me am i on them so will get them tmr, the research looks very promising i know they are more expensive then folic acid but i will try them if they help   glad monday over hope you have a good day tmr and not too busy. 12 more sleeps you make me laugh hun, i bet you are just as excited as the kiddies    xxx


----------



## peppa pig

Trigger shot done ec on Wednesday test date looks like its the 30th

I have ben taking Pregnacare

Night night everyone


----------



## dinkydott

morning my lovelys....

peppapig yay for trigger shot, drug free day today, whooh for ec tomorrow, what  time are you in,  

morning jo, its ok about my tears, just so sweet what you said, i had pregcare last time i did tx, took them about 2 months b4 i started tx and still going strong on them, costing me a bomb, also you can get mens ones, i get mine from tesco 8.99, 

hope you all have a fab day, as days can go any how, xxx


----------



## LovesChoc

Morning Ladies. Hope you all ok?

Jo - I sure do my lovely. I'm just glad its here was beginning to think it wasn't going to happen. Its not a very nice one. It def is clearing me out. My DP wrapping skills are rubbish bless him so its down to me. I don't mind once I get started. My best friend said to me to get my ironing board and set it up at low level in front of me so I can sit in comfort on the sofa. I have taken Pregnecare conception for a long time. My DP takes Wellman Conception. When we went for the Consent Consult the lady we saw strongly recommended them.  That is the nicest Santa pressie request ever. How lovely you putting your schedule under the angel. I know this may sound silly but I stand in front of the tree every night before I go to bed and say a little prey for all of us that 2012 is our year  

Claire - I love doing these silly things make me and my DP chuckle. He is the best and just gives me the biggest hugs when I have done a silly thing. The dreading wrapping. Once I get going im fine its just the thought. I might tackle some tonight  

Peppa - How exciting for you my lovely.  Good luck with EC today. Will be thinking about you


----------



## LovesChoc

Peppa - Sorry its the Drugs!!!   Good luck with EC tomorrow


----------



## LovesChoc

JO - 29th I go to OFU for bloods to see if I have baselined. If I have then I start stims that day. I think my scan is on the 6th and EC one day week of the 9th and ET one day week of the 16th


----------



## princess29

Peppa Pig, so exciting! good luck tommorrow hunny.     

I took the zita west vits which were expensive but took them when I started the pill for the cycle and carried on until a few weeks ago, im now on the normal pregacare ones. I also took Omega 3 which are excellent for IVF and implantation.    Hubs took normal multi vit, zinc and omega 3 for about a year beforehand. 

Im also convinced the 2 pints of milk helped me and the brazil nuts in the TWW, it was gross but worth it.


----------



## dinkydott

evening girls,

caroline    

peppeapig just want to say will be thinking of you tomorrow,  

hi jo hope you had a good day,

hi princess, i remeber you hating milk,
i had milk but with the whey shakes, also did the brazil nuts, and it just goes to show how every one is diff, this time im just taking the vits.....oh and b4 ec the hotwater bottle, 

afm, off out in a bit for a meal, and it horrid out there,  
xxxx


----------



## princess29

Claire, yes I did hate it every last pint! It seemed to do the trick tho, as you say everyone is different and there are so many myths out there too about what works and what doesn't! Enjoy your meal Hun. Xxx


----------



## peppa pig

Thanks everyone...off  to pack my bag early start tomorrow got to be there for 8.30am eeekkkkkk


----------



## josjourney

Hi lovelys  
Peppa, yaaaahhhhh,  good luck tmr sweetie i will be thinking of you, cant wait to hear your news when i get home tmr        
claire, hi sweetie enjoy your meal tonight hunni, it is awful weather here too very windy dont want snow  
caroline, hi sweetie, you brought tears to my eyes tonight that is so lovely doing that at your tree , it is our year 2012 be a good year. Not long now to scans and ec we all be here with you hun every step  
princess, hi hunni, yes milk and brazil nuts i remember   i did smoothies too they was yummy, hope you and buba ok and taking it easy  
Sugarpie hi hunni 
Christina  
AFM.... well i went to buy pregnacare and omg the size of the tablets girls   they look like they should go up back hole not orally   i have a real nitemare swallowing tablets girls and normally take melt-lets or soluble, antibiotics are always liquid for me. My nan died of throat cancer and as a child i watched how she chocked on things and this is where it comes from i think i just panic and choke on any tablets. I desperately want these vitamins to take after reading press on them, my folic acid are fine tinnie tiny tablets easy, i know i wont be able to swallow these, i didnt buy today as cost alot of pennies if i cant take them, any ideas girls? do you think i can buy them individually? i thought of cutting them into 4 but dp said i may find that harder. I hope everyone ok and braving this grim weather 12 sleeps till xmas    xxxxxx


----------



## LovesChoc

Morning Ladies i hope we are all ok?

Princess/Claire - How much milk did you drink and what one was it? Full Fat, Semi Skimmed?  

Peppa - Wishing you loads of luck today. Thinking of you  

Jo - Silly I know but im willing to give anything a try. You never know someone might be listening!! Yep those tablets are big buggers. I get them stuck quite a lot of the time. My suggestion was to cut them in half but even then they will be to big for you. Not sure how else you could take them. Maybe crunch them up a little bit then swallow then with a drink?  

AFM - Nothing to report over then im still on but very light now and the stomach cramps and pain totally gone. Im feeling ok which is good. Started wrapping crimble presants last night. Did quite a bit very pleased with myself


----------



## peppa pig

Hi everyone just a quick post from me

we got 12 soooooo happy just   there ok 

Its a bit painfull this like a bad period but oh so worth it

speak soon my huns


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls,
peppa yaaaahhhhh well done you 12 eggies fantastic, im keeping everything crossed with you hun, now    get jiggy tonight hope you feel less sore tmr i think it is all the pocking around they do you feel uncomfortable after. Well done again hun let us know what clinic say tmr  
Caroline, thanks for that advice sweetie, i know i thought of that cutting in two but still be big i think..... glad cramping gone and you feel better now, and you are good wrapping pressies you do feel good when its done. As for milk i drank just a few glasses a day and semi skimmed i had not sure what is the guidelines tho hun  
Claire, sugarpie, princess,christina hope you all ok   xxxxx


----------



## dinkydott

hi girls.....

peppapig, yay sweeti for your lovely eggs, im   also for them tonight getting jiggy with dp little army.....  and    for the call tomorrow, now the hard bit of waiting, oh and use a hot water bottle it will help your belly, but dont use it after et,

jo my meal was lovely, first xmas dinner,  ......yumyum....dp work meal, 
re the tablets, im taking tesco pregcare plus.....they are bullet shapped ones like cod liver oil ones, rounded and smothe, there a little big but with the shape of them and the smothness they slide down easy, dont think you can cut these ones in half as its liquied in middle, why not try them, they are 8.99 for 30 of them, 

caroline, hi ya sweeti, i drank one pint of milk a day with whey shake and looks of fruit, i made smotheys.....full fat because more protien, and keep up the water,lol


----------



## peppa pig

Morning everyone 

Claire:  Yum Yum Christmas dinner was it an entertaining Christmas do!!

Jos: You made me giggle a nurse that can't take tablets,  i always find tilting my head back helps.

AFM:  Still   that my 12 drummer drumming are drumming away and dividing,  I was in sooooooo much pain last night crawling around on the floor it was so bad TILL i went for a number 2.  So tip for Caroline try make sure you have an empty bowel.  I was never so relieved


----------



## LovesChoc

Peppa - That is fantastic news. Im so pleased for you.   they are dividing nicely. When are you hoping to get the call? Gosh that pain didn't sound nice at all. You poor thing. Could you not take any pain killers? Thanks for the tip. I will make sure im well and truly empty before EC  

Jo - I never was any good at all when i was younger taking tablets. My mum had to squash them up between to teaspoons and add milk to it then it went down nicely. Mayby give that a go. Yes all gone and I seem to of stopped aswell. Must do some more wrapping tonight. My aim is to be finished by Sunday!! 

Claire -Thanks for the info. I will give that a go. I love milk so won't be a problem for me. When did you start? Was it straight after EC or ET? Glad you had a lovely Xmas dinner. I do love Roast Turkey and all the trimmings   

AFM - Seemed to of stopped bleeding now. Still sniffing away and counting down the days until I start stimms.


----------



## princess29

Hi Girls, 

peppa pig, well done you!! So excited for you, have you heard anything else today yet? I was in a lot of pain after my collection and had the transfer not the morning after but the one after that, was in pain having it done and got cramp! xxx

Caroline, I did two pints of full fat from stimming onwards as it give you tip top eggs and a good lining.    Brazil nuts (about 5 a day) start after EC as it gets you nice and sticky for the embryos to implant, and loads of protein, my doctor instisted on a high protien diet after ET but I did it from stimming onwards, oh and nothing spicy or anything thats likely to upset your tummy after ET either.    and I carryed on with the water until test day. xxx


----------



## LovesChoc

Princess - Thanks so much for that info. I will stock up on Milk and Brazil Nuts nearer the stimm time. How much protein did your Dr recommend a day?


----------



## princess29

Caroline, they didnt just said a high protein diet, so I was eating lots of meat mainly chicken, pulses and grains, eggs,  you can have fish but a limited amount so look it up and lastly I put spinach in EVERYTHING literally anything meals like, spag bol, omelettes, casseroles, ect! I also cut out any processed foods - no ready meals, no jars of sauces just cooked from scratch, and obviously as much fruit and veg. Oh and also change all of your white carbs to brown ones and I also cut out sugars too. It sounds like a lot but once you get your cuboards stocked up its easy   I still follow a lot of it now. 

If you are interested in diet choices whilst going through IVF the Zita West book is fantastic, I am happy to lend it to anyone who would like to read it, it is very interesting, and like I say the doctors didnt advise me on anything until after the ET.    So im glad I read this book first. xxx


----------



## dinkydott

afternoon girlys.....

pepapig pig whooh still going strong them little drummers     love it, im praying for them sweeti....will you get a call tomorrow  

caroline hi sweeti, you drugy re the sniffing  .....i started taking the shakes as i was sniffing, and high protein like princess,, i would start now sweeti, you need about 60gms of protien a day, i looked on packets ect to see what the protien was, but also topped it up with the shakes i was on about....you can get diff flavors, and from good healths stores.....WHEY......there about £24.00 a tub but there big, i got 3.   only used half. but hey i got them for this time,
also cottage cheese and pumpkin seads have high protien, i ate them instead of choc,  ......also my acupunture lady said fish eggs, but i had one tube....there yuck and i thought to much fish is bad, she said a spoonfull a day,

hi princess....hows you....iv got the zita west book, its fab hey, iv leant mine to my sil as she is having trouble with her second, been 2 years now, she has just had a hsg scan and they are putting it down to unexplained, oooh i will need my book back soon, i get lost with her,  

hi jo how are you doing,  

afm, yes xmas dinner was lovely, it was just a meal and few drinks, 

girls i need your help, i called my clinic to tell them im not starting tell jan af now, they was fine about it but really cant see why....they got the blood guy to call me 2hrs later, he said there is no reason to wait for the appt with him as my blood is low risk and will not harm my ivf, just ec which they will run through with me, as i could bleed more than the next women.....makes me laugh though, because my last ec i didnt bleed at all,  .....i will only be half way through dr when i have appt with him any how,

now i dont no what t do, i really want to start again, but im not sure if im doing the right thing, im going mad thinking, dp keeps saying its up to me....


----------



## peppa pig

hun it really is up to you, if you think its going to play on your mind i would wait. As you would be in DR it does sound like it would be ok BUT hun its about your PA do you think it will damage your PA if so wait

call in the morning drum drum drum, i was suprised how emotionally attached i feel to my drummers didn't see that coming


----------



## dinkydott

hi peppa......awh bless you, i no when you leave the clinic and get that first call on how they are doing its like your there mummy already, well infact you are and its like leaving them alone and wanting to no every thing they are doing, its  ....but i think its just instanced  

as for me i trust my clinic completely and if they say its ok then i no its ok, as for me, i can deal with it, if i didnt have these tests i would prob never had none i had it, i had to push for these tests, an if i have got through my life so far with this blood thing then im sure i can do this, i wont blame my blood if it didnt work as they say it nothing to do with my womb or how it will effected my cycle, i had a good last tx, just didnt stick,   this is what im thinking, so its more likely that i will start this af, iv looked at my dates and my blood appt is the day b4 my dr scan and bloods, so i can always pull out if i need to, 

iv just had a good think about it  and iv had enough of waiting, and really need to get going again, now the dates are getting closer the more i want to start,


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls,
peppa, im        they keep drum drum drumming and dividing hunni roll on call tmr, yes totally know how you feel i was the same so attached i just wanted them back in again couldnt wait till ET. I remember being uncomfortable too after EC hot water bottle helped me too.I know re tablets   and a nurse   im a big baby my dr only does liquid in anything i have to take as they know what im like. 
Claire, hi sweetie, meal sounds yummy, thankyou for advice i will go and open a packet before i buy just incase   as for when to start sweetie it is up to how strong you feel at moment, if they say low risk that is great but you have to be ready in yourself sweetie, i wish we had a crystal ball to help and see ahead but think hard and you will make the right decision, we are all here for you hunni  
Caroline, good idea re tablets   glad all ok and you are well ahead with xmas hunni well done, great info from girls on milk and protein i have been writing and taking notes too. I did smoothies fruit and nuts was yummy and all good for you  
Princess, thanks for that info sweetie great help i have made notes, hope you ok  
Sugarpie hope you ok sweetie  
Christina hi hun hope you ok  
AFM..... cold and tired from work but almost weekend, had bloods done will see if any back tmr, just got to pin dp down now for his   hope everyone ok and   no snow as me and snow and work and driving are not great together, love looking at in fron inside but dont want to travel in it   xxxxx


----------



## josjourney

Claire, just read your new post, i think that is a good way to look at it hunni, everything went well last time like me we just need to super glue them as they go in   so they stick. I would trust clinic too they wouldnt let you go ahead if there was a risk   cycle buddies again   xxxx


----------



## dinkydott

hi jo sweeti awh thanks , i think i am ready to go again  darling, i think the waiting was getting me down, and more time to think about tx, and bloods, now i can see it coming over that heel, and i can nearly touch it, im getting my pma back, 
 def get us some supper glue when you get yours, yes sweeti cycle buds again,  .....i think i just had a wobble, and blood didnt help at all,

yay for having your bloods done,   all good, lighting cant strick on the same thread twice,   ......oh i thought you had done dp, you doing them tonight,
im   for you, you have no snow, def not while working, im same as you though, need to travel on buses to get to all my houses, snow just makes it more hard work,

hehe 10day tell xmas whoooh,

jo when is your af due xxmine should be 24th


----------



## peppa pig

Sounds like your raring to go hun.  Not long now its so close you and jos must be able to see your cycle on the horizon.  Its defo GOT to be your turns just think how magical next Christamas could be, it brings tears to my eyes.

Caroline:  when do you start injections must be soon hun

Thanks for the advice princess

Hi sugar hope your ok sweet

Well we now have 10 lords leaping, so leap leap leap.  They said they where able to inject all 12 out of that 11 fertilized and today we have 10 between ab and b's mostly ab's they are between 3-5 cell mostly 4 and we are meeting the blast criteria so far.  So another phone call in the morning if still meeting blast criteria then transfer on Monday or Tuesday or if not transfer tomorrow afternoon.  

I am not feeling so well tummy is very sore didn't sleep well at all cause of the pain and i am off food.  Was a bite worried yesterday evening as felt sick, think i just over did it yesterday as felt bright as a button till yesterday evening.


----------



## dinkydott

peppapig, whoooh thats fab you have 10 still going strong,    10 lords hehe,
 you get to blast, sounds very good hunni they will, they say you need about 5 to go to blast, so your fine,  
yes def can see my tx creaping up on me, just counting down now to call clinic, oh i do hope my af shows on time, she has bee a little b!tch since my last tx,  
hunni, keep up the water my darling, and if you get any worse call your clinic, as you dont want ohss,


----------



## LovesChoc

Hey guys. Hope you all ok?

Thanks guys for all the info re the protein. How many shakes were you having a day Claire? My DP has the shakes so has got big tubs. He likes to have a shake after he has been to the gym.

I love chicken so I will up my intake of that and also eggs. 60mg's that is a lot though but worth it if it helps.

Sorry for the quick post. have been mega busy today and im rushing off again now so will catchup with you all next week. Have a fab weekend


----------



## dinkydott

hi caroline......cool you have them shakes then, i had a 1 scoop a day in a pint of milk with lots of diff fruit, but you can like you dp have it with just milk, you can always see what he has and go buy what he does, yes alot of guys have it when done with the gym, my bil dose and he was like claire why are you taking them,  ......i said protein is the building block of life, 

have a lovely weekend,  buy xx


----------



## peppa pig

Hi my huns

Been in bed all day starting to feel a bit better

Claire:  Hope the witch starts to play ball when is she due?  Do you start after she arrived then?

Caroline:  Watch on the egg front i have a feeling that i have over done it and got this pain cause of them

well i wonder what tomorrow will bring


----------



## dinkydott

hi peppapig.....bless ya in bed, good, best place for you my sweetness, rest as much as you can,
i have every thing crossed for tomorrow and the call, 
i should get af on the 27th, then it with be cd 21, so the 16th jan, will have to call clinic, to order drugs, 

as for the egg front i had all the protein ect and got 8 eggs, so you just never no,


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls,
peppa woooohhhhh go girl 10 is fantastic sweetie, im   they go to blast too, so close now im so excited for you. Sorry to hear you uncomfortable rest up hunni and let us know what they say tmr     xx
Claire hi sweetie, yes i think with blood issue you had a wobbly but sounds like you have your PMA well and truly back hunni. My AF due now 8/9th jan so will start sniffing straight away then and first scan booked for 23rd jan then if all ok with linning start stimms then so we are very close again in tx sweetie. It seems like yest sometimes we did all this but it was july so be 6months for us, just the right time i think to feel strong again. No not pinned dp down yet he leaves at 4.30 in the morning so i would have to be up with him early for me  but will do it one day next week. Not got mine back yet will ring again monday sure all be ok just gives me peace of mind. We had blobs of snow today didnt settle though, i bet it is hard for you too getting around have you seen them things to grip you put on shoes? maybe invest hun save slipping if we got to walk, just   it doesnt get in way of hospital appts if snows, my hospital is down a narrow country lane and no way my car would get down there in the snow. Hope you gor a nice weekend enjoy   xx
Caroline, hi sweetie, hope you are ok and have a good weekend  xx
Sugarpie, princess,christina hope you all ok  xxx


----------



## dinkydott

hi jo.....pin dp down   ......yes def feels like only yesterday really, i no the 6 months have gone bye so quick, the nhs wont let you do tx any earlyer, so i think they think 6 months is good enough to get head sort, how right are they, 
yeah sweeti sounds like the same how we was last time, about 2 weeks apart,  
iv not heard of them grips hunni? iv got good boots though,  
hope your going to hve a lovely weekend plannedxx

peppapig thinking of you, xx


----------



## peppa pig

well its 9 ladies dancing going to blast phone call again on monday et monday or tuesday eeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkk

have a good weekend everyone


----------



## dinkydott

peppapig, 
whoooh,    ......have a good weekend, darling xx


----------



## josjourney

Peppa, excellent news sweetie, ET next week so excited for you have a resting weekend love    
Claire, hi sweetie, yes i thought that i was working our dates out in my head be about the same as last time, well my angel on the tree is    for all of us girls every night. Glad you sorted with good boots just hope we dont get it bad this year, hope you are having a good weekend lovely  
Hi to everyone tonight hope we are all ok, had all family over today was busy but nice, 7 kiddies all running around love it   chocolate cake though not a great idea been scrubbing carpet     xxxx


----------



## LovesChoc

Good afternoon ladies hope your all ok and have had a fab weekend?

Claire - I was eyeing up my DP shakes yesterday and he was like what are you up to   I said I may borrow a bit everyday from Stimms. He is totally fine with it. Thanks for the info 1 scoop in full fat. He has Choc and Vanilla yum! I'm so glad you have your PMA back. So near now my lovely  

Peppa - Thanks for the advice. Do you think the eggs filled you up with wind then? 9 ladies dancing that is fantastic news. Good luck with the ET. Will be thinking of you  

Jo - Hope you doing ok my lovely?  

Princess/Sugerpie - Hope all is ok with you both?  

AFM - Still sniffing away and doing daft things!!! I was wrapping a few more presents last night. Then forgot what and who they were for so had to open them up again     

Only 6 more sleeps. So exciting


----------



## princess29

Caroline, not long for you at all now hunny! Dont worry about the milk, it doesnt give you more eggs than you will normally produce just good quality ones.    

Peppa pig, hope all is ok with you and you have had your transfer or are about too! So exciting! I was very bloated and uncomfortable with pain for a while after EC, even after my ET as I had EC on the Mon and was back in on the Weds for ET so was still very sore at that point. I just rested loads during the TWW.    Im      for you. xxx

I hope everyone else is well and ready for Christmas    im getting there but am having to do bits at a time, wraped about 4 pressies last night before I gave up and went to bed instead!    its the time when Bubs moves and kicks so I like going to bed early for quiet time.    Im so looking forward to the Christmas break, only 2 more days of work! xxxx


----------



## peppa pig

Hi everyone just a quick post been a long day i am now PUPO x2 blasts eeekkkk.  Not sure will have any snowbabies not looking that way but you never now will find out tomorrow

love and hugs everyone xxx


----------



## peppa pig

Also the pain i have been in according to clinic was a stomach bug. not related to ec


----------



## peppa pig

Princess:  How exciting have you feel little ones kicks and movements.  Have a lovely christamas hun

Caroline:  Do you start injections this weekend?  Forget what i said about eggs it was not ivf related i know now it was a tummy bug.

Jos: Sounds like you had a fun filled chocolate cake evening  

Claire: Hi sweet,  all you want for christamas is AF on time    Do you have a list for day 5 transfer?

Sugar:  Hi hun  

Flygirl: Hello 
AFM:  Taking thing easy GOOD news today we have x2 blast snowbabies....we have to pay for freezing i am happy to have them as my christamas present.


----------



## princess29

PeppaPig, wonderful news that your PUPO, congrats!! And a lovely Christmas pressie for you too!


----------



## LovesChoc

Princess - Oooo I see. Thanks for putting me straight   Fingers crossed that I can produce good quality eggs. I will start with the Protein shake one a day and also 5 Brazil nuts a day from stims. I just   it works. Glad you and bubs are doing ok. Must be such a reassuring feeling when the little one is moving around and kicking. I am really excited for Xmas to. I am working up until Friday then back in on the 28th the off on the 29th as we are going to OFU for blood test and to start stims if I have DR  

Peppa - Thats fab new 2 blasts. What does PUPO mean. Not seen that one before.  Oh know that was rubbish timing getting a stomach bug. At least it was that and not related to the EC. It sure made me more worried as you were in so much pain you poor thing. How are you feeling now? Now that is a fab Christmas presant. So pleased for you. I start my stims all being well on the 29th. I have to go to the OFU have bloods done. If I have reached DR then I get shown how to do the injections and start that day 

Claire - How are you doing hun?  

Jo - Hope your ok  my lovely?   

Sugerpie - Hope you doing ok?  

AFM - Still sniffing away. I started my second bottle last night. I hope it lasts this cycle! Only 9 more days to go and hopefully if I have reached DR I will start the injections on the 29th. I woke up at around 4am this morning with the worst headache ever. My head was pounding. My DP bless him was rubbing the back of my neck and head. The skin was even sore to touch was so bad. I don't understand it though as I did drink lots yesterday. My head still feels a bit muggy today. On my 2nd pint of water though so hopefully it will go away.

Just done secret Santa at work   Got a lovely pair of cream woolly mittens and  lovely sheepskin ear muffs. I will be nice and toastie this crimble


----------



## dinkydott

hi girls,

sorry iv not been on much, sooooo busy,

peppaig whoooh hunnni you pupo,    and you have 2 snowbabys,  
yes bring on my af, 
i will post the info,

caroline,    unwrapping pressies what you like, i do hope your head clears darling,

jo hi ya darling not long now whoooh,

princess hi ya sweeti,  

sorry its short, my bus is coming up to its stop, xxx


----------



## dinkydott

This is what happens in a 5 day transfer (blasts):
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
5dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & foetal cells
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
7dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops
8dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT


----------



## peppa pig

Caroline:  PUPO pregnant until proven otherwise... You dr is quite long mine was 2 weeks how come your is longer or is this just the difference in clinics?  Secret Santa pressie sounds nice

Claire.  you really are the font of all knowledge thanks hun

thanks everyone

This is what happens in a 5 day transfer (blasts):
20th 1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
21st 2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
22nd 3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
23rd 4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
24th 5dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & foetal cells
25th 6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
26th 7dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops
27th 8dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops
28th 9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls.
peppa wooohoooh PUPO hunni so happy for you and 2 snow babies, hope tummy has settled now, take it easy sweetie what a lovely christmas present  
claire hope you ok sweetie working hard i bet 
Caroline not long now for you hun  
princess, hi hun what a nice feeling that must be baby moving around glad you taking it easy  
sugarpie, christina hope you both ok  
AFM.... working hard very busy at mo as getting close to christmas, presents all done and wrapped and around the tree so feels good. I hope everyone is ok   xxxxx


----------



## LovesChoc

Claire - I know im such a wally   Head is a lot better. Still a wee bit fuzzy though. Drinking loads as I never want one of those headaches again. It was horrible   Fab info Claire re the Blast transfer.  

Peppa - I really don't know why mine is so long. I did think that after I read you info and yours is quite a bit shorter then mine. I know they have a long and short protocol ( I think thats what they call it) I must be on the long one. It does go quite quick once I start the injections (hopefully) on the 29th. I then have a scan on the 6/1 and then if im clucking away I will have EC sometime W/C 9/1 and then ET sometime W/C 16/1. DR for me is nearly 4 weeks. I will ask when I go on the 29th. Thanks for letting me know what PUPO means. Yes it was a nice pressie. So excited for you. What are you eating and taking at the mo?  

Jo - Not long at all. I am   that I will reach DR by the 29/12 and then I can start the injections. Still wrapping. I seem to have a never ending pile of pressies!!   Glad your doing ok  

Princess/ Superpie - Hope your both ok?  

AFM - My right nostril burns now when I sniff and I get a horrible shotting pain in my head. Its horrible makes my eyes water   Maybe thats what gave me that horrible headache the other night. Hope it doesn't get worse. 8 Days until I go to OFU. Excited about that. I must be mad though. getting excited about sticking a needle in myself  

Only 4 more sleeps until SANTA


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls,       
Just 3 sleeps till christmas xxxxxx
Caroline, hi hunni roll on 29th yipppeee   Hope your nose better today   i remember getting headaches hunni keep the intake of water up does help  
Claire, hi sweetie, hope you ok  and not to manic at work  
Peppa, hi sweetie, hope you got feet up and chilling  
Sugarpie, hi hunni hope you are doing ok lovely  
Princess hi hunni  
christina, hi hunni  
AFM..... all shopping done   all wrapped   food done   i am finished    but working now till christmas day 1 oclock, then off till tuesday   i went to get a pair of shoes today just casual ones to go with most things, and saw a beautiful pair like i had as a girl we called them dolly rockers well they had no tag and was the last pair took to till as really wanted them and was hoping not to expensive, well    she put a code in and i got them for ...........wait for it .......................................................50p  yes 50p i was sooooo happy i got her to recheck and she said it is what has come up so got them for that    bargin im thinking, well i have got xmas tunes on and im really in the spirit of it now just wish i was off but never mind we got the evenings and afternoon of xmas with no cooking as round my sweet sisters for dinner bless her cooking fo the whole family. I hope everyone ok and looking forward to stopping work for the hols     xxxxxx


----------



## dinkydott

hi girls.....

helllloooooo jo......omg 50p i say it again, 50p......thats just great, cant belive how cheap they was, shame it was last pair hey, you could of stocked up, and also sent me a pair,  
yep sweeti im manic manic manic, iv gone  
just finished work and on way to do food shopping with dp, wish me luck, prob be fighting over the turkeys, 
iv got work full day tomorrow, then off tell tuesday, normal week for me really next week,

but yes whoooh 3 more sleeps, excited very much,

sorry not been on much girls, iv not got time to fart, but once xmas out the way i will be a better ff, 

lots of love, xxx


----------



## josjourney

Goodluck shopping claire, it was crazy this morning they was queing for the sprouts........  i know it is so manic just working and sorting xmas bits fighting colds crazy time   be nice to get a lay in and just do nothing for once, maybe that is what i will ask for   yes bargin i could of sent you pair hun last ones but sure that code was typed wrong or they will fall apart as i walk in them as reject shoes   have fun shopping hope it isnt too busy babe xxxx


----------



## LovesChoc

Jo - I know I am really excited about it to. The next step. Has come round really quick as well. I am drinking loads. I find its more when I wake up in the morning my head is thick and sometimes its not shifting at all. Never mind it hopefully will all be worth it in the end. What a bargin. That must be the best bargin of the year    

I won't be on here much over crimbo back on around the 28th so will catchup then.

I hope you all have a fab Christmas Day and Boxing Day.

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU ALL XXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## dinkydott

girls, hello

i just want to wish you all a lovely lovely xmas, i might not be on here tell after, so im sending my wishes now,

hope farther xmas brings you all you wanted,

  happy xmas xxx


----------



## josjourney

Hello girls,
I want to wish you all a great Christmas, i hope you all get lots of lovely pressies and have a nice time with your families. Im looking forward to my dinner being cooked and just putting my feet up been busy few days at work. Love to you all , stay safe, have fun and enjoy your christmas day      jo xxxx


----------



## peppa pig

hope you all  had a lovely Christmas xxx


----------



## dinkydott

good morning.....

i hope you all had a lovely day yesterday also, xxx

morning peppapig, how was your day, how are you feeling, xx

afm my kitchen looks like a bomb went off....but im on to it,  
had a lovely day and was so knacked feel a sleep on sofa and missed corrie and eastenders, luckly my dp sky plused them both, that makes a change,
off to mil today so i can enjoy someone cooking for me,


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls,
I hope you all had a nice xmas, now count down to the new year   it has been busy yest was at mums lovely and chilled had a great time, xmas day my sisters, again wonderful day i got off work at 1 so was able to enjoy without checking my phone, had a beautiful dinner all the kiddies there so very busy   been very nice to catch up with everyone.
Claire hi sweetie, hope you had nice dinner today at mil enjoy  
peppa hope you ok sweetie  
Big   to all and i hope xmas was a good one for you all too   xxxxx


----------



## dinkydott

hello jo my lovely, so glad you got off work early and enjoyed you xmas with family and los, i went to mil yesterday.....i had to go back to work today my sweeti, so back to normal for me tell sat, yes count down to the new year, bring it on,
is there any sign of your af yet, mine should of been today   but as normal for me latly she has not shown, mind you i am getting that feeling she wont be long,


----------



## LovesChoc

Monring Ladies, I hope you all had a fab Christmas. I can't believe its over already. I sat here at work thinking to myself did it really happen!!!  

Peppa - Thinking of you. When is test day?    

Claire/Jo - How are you both? Not long for you two now. It has gone so quick  

Sugerpie/Princess - Hope your both doing ok?

AFM - Well OFU tomorrow. I am just   that I have reached DR. Can you tell if you have? I can't tell really. I have not had hardly any side effects or any sign that I have reached DR. O well all will be revealed tomorrow. Get to practice the injections etc tomorrow. Bit nervous about that. Will I find out when I am there the results of the blood test or will they phone me later in the day? I have to be there at 8.40am so we will be leaving at 7.15am. Will be tired. Heading to the shops after. Hoping to go to Bicester Village to see if we can get any bargins   Going to be upping my protein so a glass of full fat milk a day, 5 Brazil nuts a day, 60 grams of protein a day. Is there any other tips you can give me?


----------



## dinkydott

hi caroline......i no xmas went so fast, i was back at work yesterday, 
good luck with your dr test tomorrow, hunni no you cant tell if you have dr only the tests will tell you, when i was at ofu, they did bloods then called me later that day to say when to start stimming mine was the next day, 
oooooh luck you sweeti shopping after, 
my af is on its way as i have a tiny bit of stopping but it could be a few days yet, should of been yesterday  
xxx


----------



## LovesChoc

Claire - I am getting myself into a bit of a panic as I don't think I have fully DR as I have had today a little bit of EWCM which would suggest that my OV's are still dooing something   All I can say is big fat   to it.

What symptoms did you have when you DR? Were you sniffing?


----------



## dinkydott

caroline, sweeti, i would not go by that, i had ewcm.....they said it just healthy down there  ......when i was sniffing i had mood swings and a few headaches, also hot flushes, im sure every thing is ok my darling, but if not and a big if not, they will get you to dr for another week or so then re test you, it will just out your cycle back a bit, but better to have fully dr though, and tomorrow you will see, xxxx


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls,
claire, hi honey, ohhhh af due yest   she is a naughty minx, remember last time we was waiting mine went a week late clinic say try not to think about it   the advice i got from you worked   id give that a go hunny   are you starting dr then? i may be moving my dates if af arrives on time then may go for feb af as id be testing on my birthday and dont really want that also as it is looking like dates have moved by 2 weeks my consultant isnt there for ec so that is a no no too, they said wait and see when af arrives in jan and if it is 10 days late then all good but i cant see that happening so getting it in my head i will most prob start with af in feb now be first week i think to start dr. Hope work was ok sweetie and af shows soon  
Caroline, hi sweetie good luck for tmr im sure you have dr fine and some people dont get any symptoms, your clinic is different to mine as i had a scan after sniffing for 13 days then started stimms they checked everything had shut down and lining was ok, didnt get bloods, funny how it differs clinic to clinic. Well good luck tmr im sure all is great and you will be injecting from tmr hun br thinking of you  
Hi to everyone else hope we are all ok   xxxx


----------



## peppa pig

Caroline:  Good luck for your test and practise run today,  i think it great you get to practice, i worked out what it was i did wrong i was drawing up the meds put then not keeping hold the plunger so thats why the liquid ran out.  

Claire:  The witch is on her way eeekkk when do yo get your meds??

Jos:  Sounds like just a short delay,  got to go with whats best for you,  i defo was so keen to get started but looking back over Christamas wasn't such a good idea,  to much stress and drunk people when i was not

Princess, Sugar and flygirl:  Hello

AFM:  I have held out which has been difficult AF was due on 26th have been knicker watching since then.  So first pee off the day tomorrow be testing about 4am.  Have no idea if its worked or not have sore boobs and tummy is STILL playing up,  feel sick with nerves. Sorry haven't been on much but still have family staying think they are leaving today.


----------



## dinkydott

afternoon my lovely girlys,

hi jo.....i did   last night, but still nothing this morning, but i can def feel her in my body   feel slugish today, will do more you no what tonight, i start dr on day 21 sweeti,  hunni for you then only time will tell, hope af is late for you then darling,  

peppapig hello sugar, glad your ok and good for you holding out, it such a hard thing to do hey, but xmas must of helped,
will be thinking of you tomorrow although not at 4am  .....but will be on asap, i have every thing crossed for you,
i get my meds as soon as a arrives and i call clinic, then they will sort them out, i have back up if they dont come in time, iv got the dr drug left from last time, about 40 sniffs, as i never had enough last time and they sent me another bottle, so im not panicing,just yet, xx

caroline, i hope your ok sweeti, thinking of you xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Ladies,

Sorry that I have been AWOL a bit but I was very down and didn't want to bring the mood of the thread down.  Our computer is also packing it in and driving us crazy.  This is the first time in weeks that we have been able to log on.  We have ordered a laptop though so hopefully it will be arriving soon.

Peppa:  All the best for tomorrow.       I will be thinking about you and sending you lots of positive vibes.  No af good too.

Princess:  Hope that you are well?

Caroline:  Hope that DR all good.  I get all sorts of CM at all stages of the process.  Apparently very normal!  Let us know how you get on.

Claire:  Hope that af arrives soon for you.  

Jo:  Sounds like Feb could be the better idea if your cons not there and testing on your birthday could be so stressful and go either way.  

I hope that you have all had a lovely Christmas and Santa was good to you.  I took the last negative really hard.  Think it was because after the last one being positive, then we were hoping that this one would take and then stick.  Just starting to panic that it will never work.  My other health issues have also been playing up a bit.  Had an MRI last week so awaiting the results of that as well.  That may decide for us.  Also just surrounded at the moment.  3 friends and sil all had their babies within the last 3 weeks and one due any minute.

xx


----------



## dinkydott

hi sugarpie, darling sorry to hear your having abad time of it, if it dont rain it poors hey, i want to send you all my love, and glad you have popped on, cos you get us girls worried, i do hope you results come good for you and also help you move on,
yes xmas was good for me, but went back to work tuesday, oh well i will soon have a few weeks off  ......


----------



## josjourney

Hi lovelys,
Peppa be thinking of you tmr sweetie            you have been so good not testing hunni it is so hard that 2ww but day finally here, im keeping everything crossed lovely  
Claire, hi hunni yes give it a go tonight too   bet dp is loving it   she will arrive wheb she is good and ready hun, well my dates im due now 4th and i previously worked out 13th so slightly out there  but i was going on af being so out with last tx didnt think it would start to settle but never mind be 3 weeks or so if i move the date and want my consultant there cant have anyone else my trust is there and i know i wont be settled if she isnt around. Once af arrives i can call clinic and they can recheck diary they know i may have to move dates just may be bit behind you then sweetie, hope af arrives soon and you ok  
Sugarpie, hello sweetie, im glad to hear from you and keep everything crossed for mri results hun then you can plan and move forward. I feel your pain hunni i really do and no matter what people say it still hurts, just take as much time as you need and each day as it comes hun. Yes dates are all messed up with me and way earlier then we thought so may be going with af in feb now will chat with clinic when af arrives. Take car and we are always here for you hunni  
caroline, hi hunni i hope you got on ok today been thinking of you  
Princess, christina hope you both ok


----------



## dinkydott

hi jo, i can see where your coming from with wanting your consaultant around, and you made me laughwith your dates mix up and im   now,
sweeti the way my af is going i think i may miss this slot, only tomorrow and sat to go, then im on to next slot, so my ec could be 27th feb instead of 20th, that mean i will have to dr for 3weeks instead of 2.3 weeks,
ggggggrrrrrrrrrr..........have you been to work? wht hve you planed for newyears eve,
i no how to live life me and dp are going to watch new mission imposible in the day then mac des and then home for a few drinks,
 ....xx


----------



## peppa pig

Ladies i tested on a cheap dip strip and it was negative but i went back 5 mins later and there is a faint second line so i am off to sainsburys to arm myself with propper tests will update in the morning eeekkkk.


----------



## josjourney

Peppa, ohhhhhh sounds good faint line and you are meant to do first wee wee so tmr            be a positive for you as you truly deserve this let us know                             
Claire, hi hunni i know dates   my head is in a spin at moment but sure i will be same next slot as want consultant there for ec and et, hope af shows soon for you keepinf everything crossed, sounds a good plan new year hunni and cabs so expensive if you go out. We are at my sisters for night im driving as cant handle my drink anyway and would be so drunk after 1 be a waste of an evening   i have more fun sober dp loves it im always cabbie girl   hope work ok tmr so glad off weekend been work all this week and with xmas eve and xmas day working just need a rest now. hope you having nice evening  sweetie


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi

Thanks Claire. Hope that you are surviving work ok. Are you taking time off for your treatment? I'm really looking forward to seeing the new mission impossible film too!

Jo: I hope that af behaves and arrives when expected. Agree about cons. Anything that makes you feel more comfortable. I'm the same with my cons. 

Peppa: oh my. That's so exciting. Everything crossed for u tom. 

Xx


----------



## dinkydott

peppapig, omg whooooo......thats great, as jo said first wee is the best and tomorrow it will be a stronger line and come up faster how exciting,    

sugarpie  ........i will let you no what the film is like, yes work this week is hard, houses look like a bomb has hit them, 
im only taking my 2ww off over tx, but could end up about 3w dependin on ec ect,

jo yeah taxi drivers love newyear eve, dp mum is having a little party   and in same village but dp dont fancy it,  .....you have the right mind no drink, im a bit like you, but can have more than 1 at least  .....i can have about 3 wines and i tiddled, 
be good to spend it with your family, mine live to far, and i dont drive, so a call to them at some point newyears day, x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Claire,

I've never taken any time off over tx. Been thinking that I should. Have you taken it on holidays or do you get signed off?

Ladies: do u/ have u taken time off over tx? As holidays or on sick? I'm a teacher so can't take them as holidays. 

Xx


----------



## peppa pig

OMG its    i can't believe that i have been lucky enough to reach the next milestone

I am going to say a little baby pray for us all when i eventually calm down and can go back to bed


----------



## sugarpielaura

Peppa,

Congratulations. That is fantastic news. Wo o hoo!!   Bet you are on cloud 9. Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy. Do your clinic take bloods now? Or is next step your scan??!! How exciting. 

Xx


----------



## josjourney

Peppa, morning sweetie and big congratulations       i am so happy for you  that is just the best news, i bet you are over the moon. So excited for you and little buba take it easy today   
sugarpie, hi hunni i took mine as sick the hospital said my job was abit to demanding and physical so signed me off for 2 weeks work was fine too and had an ivf policy that stated during 2ww not allowed to work. I think you just do what you feel is right hun  
claire, shame your family live far away you will have to ring them at midnight if you get through that is a nighmare when lines jam up, you will enjoy new year with dp sounds a good plan get merry at home. Yes we spend every new year as a family as many of us that can make it as big family one sister and 3 brothers all with partners and family and of course my wonderful mum and dad so all together it is a party just with us  enjoy your day, im so happy with peppas news gives us a big boost  
morning to everyone else just wanted to check on peppa before work so got to dash but with a spring in my step after this wonderful news xxxxx


----------



## dinkydott

good morning chickerdees,

peppapig      that is fab sweeti, many congras to you and your dh, bet you didnt get back to sleep iver, whooh,
what time you calling the clinic,

sugarpie, im my own boss, so i just told them im on hoilday for 2weeks,
but as jo said you can get sign off, your gp will do it for you, or find out at work what the rules are with ivf, if you want them to no,

jo love the fact you have a big family, def a party in its self, i will call mine newyears day, yes great news, jo......

afm still no af, im so  ....only got tomorrow and then all my dates change    my be its my body telling me not yet, after what iv been felling the last month,  

caroline how did it go yesterday, been waiting for news sweeti, x


----------



## princess29

PeppaPig, CONGRATULATIONS!!!   Im so pleased for you Hunny!!! 

SugarpieLaura, I had the TWW wait off and did nothing but lay around for at least the first week and the 2nd took it very easy! It was what my clinic advised and I was happy to do it. I took 2 weeks annual leave as being signed off wasnt disscussed and I wouldnt get paid sick pay anyway so just went with the holiday. 

Hi everyone else! Hope you are all ok and had good Christmases. I seems the new year is going to be very exciting on here!   

Im just over 22 weeks now   feeling proper kicks and have got our 28 week scan on the 3rd Feb so it seems its all going quickly now which is crazy and we havnt even started to get organised yet! xxx


----------



## LovesChoc

Morning ladies how are we all.

Peppa - OMG that is fantastic new    . A massive congrats to you. You have put the biggest smile on my face  . Now all you have to do is try and relax. Easy for me to say I know. What test did you use?   

Claire - Thanks for the advice. It did calm me down. I did reach DR and I have one injection under my belt. It took me ages to put it into my leg. I just couldn't do it. I thought I would be ok but when it came down to it I couldn't. DP got me a bag of peas then I stuck it in no probs after that. It was so easy I don't know why I got myself worked up about it? Has the   turned up yet?  

Jo -Morning my lovely how are things with you?  

Sugerpie - So lovely to hear from you. So sorry to hear you have been really down and that your other health issues have been causing you problems. Try and say   my lovely. I still find it hard here at work with my colleague who is pregnant. She is on AL at the mo but whilst she has been off she had her first scan. I will be seeing the pics next week when she is back. I am so pleased for her but it hurts. Sending you loads of love and  

AFM - Well I went for my blood test and trial run of the injections at 8.40am yesterday. The nurse was so lovely and did a great demo. I got a call yesterday around 12.20pm whilst I was shopping in Bicester village that I had reached DR   So lastnight I set a time of 9pm to have my first injection. Started getting the injection ready by mixing the powder in the little bottle with the ready filled syringe, got out the injection needle, drew out the liquid. Went and  sat on the couch all ready to go and FROZE. I couldn't do it. I seemed to of developed this mental block and I could not for the life of me stick it in my leg. My DP was great and offered to do it but I knew I had to get past this block. DP went and got the frozen peas so I sat with that on my leg for a couple of minutes. I then took a deep breath and plunged!!!! In it went. I couldn't feel a thing and felt rather stupid after as it was so easy and pain free   I know this may sound strange now but I am looking forward to tonight. Injection number 2


----------



## Flygirl77

Hi girls hope you all had a nice christmas and that santa listened to some of your wishes 

peepapig- congratulations my darling what fantastic news to bring the new year in with   now take it easy and cook that baby up nicely lol

princess 22wks  hope youre keeping well and that bump is growing nicely for you. Are you getting lots of lovely movements it the best feeling 

jo- how long til you start now honey? fingers crossed for you xx

claire- that   is a minx!! try forgetting about her and she will pop up when you least expect it. hope its not too long so not to mess up your dates xx

sugarpie- i went off sick for my whole tx then used holidays for my 2ww but that was part of my companies ivf policy. I def think being off helps but it does give you a lot of time to dwell on every little twinge and sypmtom which can drive you bonkers lol xx

caroline- good luck with this cycle honey sending you good vibes xx

afm- im doing relly good im 34+5wks so really not long to go at all. Was in day care at hospital yesterday for monitoring as doc thought i might be developing pre eclampsia but all is well. I was facinated watching babies heartbeat on the monitor and seeing how it shot up when he had movements and dropped when he was quiet. He was also tolerating quite strong braxton hicks pains while i was there! Getting uncomfortable now and finding it hard to sleep but its all worth it as you will all find out 

Have a lovely new year and I will be thinking of you all and hoping your new year dreams come true  
luv c xx


----------



## LovesChoc

Flygirl - Glad everything is going well for you. Not long to go now. I bet you can't wait.   pre eclampsia. THat can def stay away. All is well with me. Day one of injecting yesterday. Once I got over it I did it and it was all fine. Have a fab new year  

HAVE A FAB NEW YEAR LADIES   I am back on here on 3/1 so chat to you then. Sending you all lots of love and


----------



## dinkydott

hi girls,
caroline, sweeti dont go yet, i got to reply,
yay for your stimming, hunni why not try your belly tonight thats where i was doing mine,    more meat, well for me any how, 
but you did make me chuckle about jab, awh i see your getting the taste for it now darling, by the time i was on day 3 i couod not wait to get the needle in, it was like a relefe so your not the only one  
glad apt went well though, still no af for me,   4 days late now and im not impressed......iv been normaly 3 but now its taking the pee, 

flygirl hello darling, omg def not long now, and hope them brackston hicks dont give you to much pain, eeekkkkkkk, happy new year sweeti,
hunni as for my af iv kind of given up now seeing her this side on newyear, no af pains just that blotted feeling, i think it will be diff dates for me, and more bloody dr, thats what im gggggrrrrr about, 

princess, awh thats fab your feeling baby now, how exciting darling,


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls,
Calire hi sweetie has she showed yet? this always happens with the witch when we wait for her and if jiggy jiggy didnt work im lost too now just have to wait hunni but whenever you do cycle it will all be fine whether it is now of feb lovely we all here with you  
Princess, hi sweetie, cant believe how the time goes, hope you ok and keeping well must be a lovely feeling baby kicking you got plenty of time still to get bits organised take care hunni  
Christina, hi hunni, pre eclampsia you poor love glad it wasnt and you are safely back home now   how lovely watching the heart beat i bet you wanted to take monitor home can watch and listen all day. I bet you are big now sweetie not long to go, i know my sister got uncomfortable towards the end too but like you say all worth it. Take care lovely  
Caroline, DR girl      glad all went well with hospital hunni, im with claire sweetie try injecting in tummy less painful i think, i have the pic in my head you and the frozen peas made me giggle hun. Good luck with jab 2 you will soon be a pro, glad all ok  
Sugarpie, hope you ok hunni  
Peppa, i bet you are still getting your head round the fabulous news hunni, it has made me so happy today 
AFM, after a long week im off to bed girls i will pop on tmr before i go out, so love to all for now and sweetdreams xxxx


----------



## Flygirl77

ladies my last post of 2011 

hope you all have a very happy new year and its filled with love luck and happiness. may all your dreams come true   cant believe from tomorrow ill be able to say im having a baby next month aaarrggghhhh!!!!!!!

happy 2012

luv c and baby bump Jack xx


----------



## dinkydott

hi girls....

flygirl happy newyear sweeti, to you and bump, xx

same to every one, happy new year, ladys, 

still no af for me, dp thinks i should test now, but i wont, i no after 10years and messy tubes that could not be the reason, its just my body playing games,but if i have not got af by tuesday im going to call clinic and see what they say, 

jo you have been 7days late ?......so im going with what happen to you,  

be safe girls and sending you all my love, catch you in 2012 whoooh bring it on, xx


----------



## peppa pig

Hi ladies

Flygirl: Sorry to hear you have been in hospital, but glad everything is ok, not long now till you say hello to your wee man.

Caroline: Whooop whoop you have started your stimming another step closer

Claire: Has the witch made an appearance yet?

Jos: Have a lovely relaxing weekend

Sugar: I have been signed off since November and have to take things real easy with my history so will see what the doc says but i think i will be singed of for a while yet.

AFM: well i thought the 2 ww was bad. I have my scan booked for 16th Jan so another 2w 3d wait and after that i have to be scanned every 1-2 weeks i am sooooooooo happy to have reached the next milestone but i am petrified right now   lilltle one hangs on in there this time










and heres to us all having a baby this time next year


----------



## josjourney

hi girls,
I want to wish you all a great new year   2012 will be full of joy for us yummy mummys xxx
I hope whatever you girlies are doing tonight that you stay safe and have a great time. Love and hugs to you all and see you in the new year


----------



## princess29

Just wanted to say a Happy New Year to you all!! Hope 2012 is a good one for us all. Xxx


----------



## dinkydott

hello my lovelys,

HAPPY NEWYEAR.....xxx


hope you all had a lovely newyears, 

whooh my first post on this thread for the newyear,


afm....well girls, af has come today only bloody 7 days late, i was going to test today infact, i even pee"D in the pot, ready for once i brought test, i had a bath, then once out i wiped and there she was smiling at me, not full flow yet, 
im one happy girl, never wanted af so much to come in my life, calling clinic tomorrow, to get drugs and new dates, whoooop whoooop, im back in the mad house, xxxx


----------



## peppa pig

Glad she made an appearance AT last, yip back in the mad house...... all good hun

how long do you sniff for?


----------



## dinkydott

hi ya peppa.....i think i will be dr for 3 weeks, just looked on my clinic site at booking in dates and my dr scan and bloods are on the 14th feb, 
and i think my ec week will be 27th feb, 
how are you feeling sweeti,


----------



## peppa pig

3 weeks thats not so bad how far is it to the new clinic is that where you will be going?

I am feeling very restless and quite frightened just   this time is my time


----------



## dinkydott

peppa, last time i dr for 3 weeks and hated it, this time i thought i was only going to dr for 2.3 weeks  and was so happy about my last dates, but because af was late i had to more on to diff slot and means dr for 3weeks, i no its only  4 days more but them 4 days and how i was last time im not looking 4ward to it, but hey ho, iv just got to go with it now, 
for my dr scan i will be going to my cambridge clinic, i will only be going to the new other one when i have ec and et, 
awh sweeti, i bet you are, its a while tell your scan hey but hold tight im sure it will soon come round, and im   you will get to it and every thing is ok


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls,
Happy new year  
Claire, yaaahhhhh      glad af showed sweetie 7 days late so naughty but here now so you can get going   
Peppa, hi hunni, i bet it feels so long till scan but im         with you all is good like claire said hold on tight im sure they are and well settled and snuggled in 
Hi to all you other lovelys i hope you had a good new year too


----------



## dinkydott

hi jo,
yes at last af has shown, very late, and now iv bad painfull belly, but worth seeing af,
how are you doing my lovely,
you busy working, xx


----------



## LovesChoc

Morning Ladies HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU   I hope you all had a good new years eve?

Claire - I am so glad the   has arrived. Such a relief for you. I know how you feel. I was just one day late on mine and it push my DR to 3.4 weeks   Welcome back to the mad house hun   Still injecting into my legs. I alternate between the 2. I just couldn't drum up the courage to inject into my stomach. I did try. I now numb my legs with a gel pack that I keep in the freezer. An upgrade from the peas   Hope you doing ok?  

Jo - I am still injecting into my legs. I alternate between Left and Right. I did attempt the stomach but just couldn't do it. I have upgraded my pack of peas to a gel pack and that works really well. I am a pro. I even look forward to it now  

Peppa - I am glad all is ok with you even though you are on tender hooks. I know I would be. I am sure it will all be fine. I am   for you and sending you loads of sticky dust. I am sure they are nestling down nicely. What kind of foods are you eating etc?  

Flygirl - Not long now hun. So exciting for you  

AFM - On day 6 of injections. Still injecting into my legs. I am alternating them. I had a tiny bit of blood after my injection last night. I hope this is ok? I have upgraded my peas to a gel pack that I keep in the freezer. I am still not brave enough to inject without my leg being a little bit numb. Touch wood so far so good. I have today started feeling like there is something going on in my O's. Not uncomfortable though. I have had more hot flushes and a bad headache on NYE. I am drinking my 2 pints of full fat milk and am trying to get in the RDA of protein O and trying hard to keep up the water/fluid intake. I am   that I have some nice juicy follies by Fri. Scan day!!


----------



## peppa pig

Hi hun not long now till scan glad your managing your injections ok.  Just keep that fluid up and book yourself a full time seat in the toilet  

I have and still am keeping the fluid up i have ribena and hot chocolate coming out of my ears ,  i have been eating Brazil nuts, blueberries, spinach, cottage cheese and generally just having more protein food and not so much carbs as i am so full with protein

Claire are the drugs ordered now?  Sounds very organised your clinic that you can see the dates on the web, whats the web site wouldn't mind having a nose


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Claire:  That is great that AF finally arrived.  Now you can get all sorted and organised.    When will your et be?

Caroline:  Thanks.    Yeah, it is really hard especially when I would have been due two weeks after her.  She knows about my situation and seems understanding until she then bleets on about having 'bump envy' to me, for four days in a row!!  She has bum envy - she is bloody pregnant!!!    Sorry...  I am glad that your injections are going well and you know I never even thought about numbing my thigh first!!    I will keep that in mind for the next time.    When is your proposed ec and et dates?  I am hoping that you have big juicy follicles currently growing.  

Jo:  Hiya.  Sounds like you had a busy but enjoyable festive period.  When are you hoping to get started now?  What blood tests dod you have done after your last cycle?  What do they ccheck for?

Princess:  Wow!!  I can't believe that you are that far along now.    The kicks must feel amazing.  I hope that you are keeping well?

Flygirl:  On my.  Not long for you to go now at all!!  Hope that you are keeping well and that things have settled a bit for you.

Peppa:  I hop ethat you are well and that your scan comes around quickly for you.  That is great that you will also be scanned every 1-2 weeks.  Will be very reassuring I am sure.

Afm, well the weather here was horrendous last night and I am just off the phone to the insurance company as we have damage to the house.    I am waiting on my MRI scan results and getting quite nervous about them to be honest.  My bladder issues have been playing up a but and I am worried that things in there gave got worse.  Thanks for the advice on the time off.  I would really like to take sime time off when I am on the drugs as they are putting me in so much pain.  The 2ww desn't bother me as much.  The problem is that I am a teacher and so can't take holidays or annual leave at any given time.  I also return to a riot if I am off too.

xx


----------



## dinkydott

hi girls...caroline, loving the up grade sweeti, i think when you jab what ever is best for you then do it, yes blood is fine, as long as its no pooring out, i no dr is horrid and doing it for so log just because you af is late does my head in, needs must,

peppapig the web is

http://www.oxfordfertilityunit.com/treatments/booking_in_dates.aspx

its not my clinic that i have scan at, thats cambridge, also i have change clinic now to herts & essex but they are all the same group and cambridge use them booking in dates, 
well i hoping drugs are ordered, she said they are sorting it out and should get info through door soon, but if nothing in 10 days to call them, last time my drugs was delivered in 7days,

sugarpie hi darling happy newyear,   for your mri scan sweeti,
my ec should be 27th feb, eeeekkkkkk  what happen to your poor house darling omg, i new it was bad out there last night but, oh dear xxx


This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## sugarpielaura

Claire,

That is very exciting.  I am hoping that I will know by about the 27th Feb whether my next FET has worked or not!  My birthday is 29th (leap year) and so hoping for some good news!!   

We have tiles missing from the roof and our gutter has collapsed a bit as well as the fence coming down.  I back on to fields so am quite exposed with no fence!!  Not too bad though.  2 houses down: a tree fell and smashed the house and 2 conservatories.  

xx


----------



## dinkydott

sugarpie thats fab, so you are going to start fet asap then,  .....my test date will be around the 14th march,
omg your poor next doors, what a nightmare, your def lucky but still a pain hey, do you find out your results tomorrow then, xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hiya Claire,

I am hoping to start fet again at the end of this month. I have my review appt mid month altgought this may all change depending on Mri results. Unfortunately not. Had gynae appt 10thfor results but got letter through changing it to 24th so need to wait until then. 

Xx


----------



## dinkydott

sugarpie, time will fly, you see, and   that you can get going when you want to,
do you do natural fet or meds


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls,
Claire, hi honey, did you get drugs ordered ok? not long now and you will be starting so exciting   i hope belly is a little better need hot water bottle and put feet up sweetie  
Sugarpie, hi hunni, sorry to hear off the damage to your house the winds have been awful, i hope insurance sorts it all ok. Not long till your appt it will soon go sweetie, i had repeat of hep b c and hiv as they run out in feb, also blood checked for clotting factors and thyroid and few others but all was good. Taking time off i think is the best idea through tx, id speak to clinic and let them know to sign you off during tww hun
Caroline, hi hun, you are organized with frozen packs   im glad injecting going well and you arnt too bruised that is a good sign you have a good technique esp if not hurting as much, i know belly did hurt towards the end with me and i think i did a few at the last in my leg hope you ok and flushes ease up for you thinking of you friday and    lots of eggies growing 
Peppa, hi sweetie hope you ok and putting feet up take it easy hunni   
Christina, princess hope you both ok  
AFM...... been bit busy with one thing and another, my mum isnt well and is causing me worry, im going back to drs with her friday so    everyday she gets stronger. She has an infection which is in the artery in her head, she is so sleepy and not eating mum is my world and i just want her to get better. I have moved my tx start date for a few months as i want to focus on mum and dont want her worrying about me through tx. She isnt aware i have done this yet and i know she will be cross but im so worried for her and need to make sure she is fit and well and all the tests come back ok before i go again. I hope everyone ok and stay safe through this windy weather   xxxxx


----------



## dinkydott

hi jo my lovely, awh your poorly mum, she been unwell for a while then or has it just come on, my thoughts are with you hunni, i wish your mum a speedy recovery and all the best, i hated hearing that from you, big  
and dont blame you for holding cycle off for now, to much going on darling, your mum dont need to no just yet does she that you have put cycle back, nearer the time she might click,

yes called clinic and drugs are bein sorted my love, make way in the fridge, glad all the xmas food has gone, well apart from the naughty choc, bt working on that  .....i had hot water bottle all day/night yesterday, and when i got up for work this morning it was as if i never even had bellyache  ......


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hiya,

Claire: unfortunately it is medicated fet which is what causes me all the pain. ;( I wish I could do natural cycle. That's great that your meds have been ordered. 

Jo: really sorry to hear that your mum is unwell and I hope that she feels better soon. I agree that you should focus on your mum and then tx when the time is right for you. Thanks. It's just that I've been having nosebleeds recently and had gp take blood. She was checking for full blood count andblood clotting(anti coag) or something and I wondered if that would be any use ivf wise as well or not?

Xx


----------



## josjourney

Morning girls,
Claire thankyou sweetie   yes im not saying anything yet only made the decision few days ago discussed with dp and we agree delay for a little while. I hope today she is a little better and everyday gets stronger, she has been poorly on and off for couple of months but now very unwell, see what dr says friday now glad im off so can go with her. Yaaaahhhh got drugs sorted yes thats the thing make room in the fridge so exciting, hope you have a nice day lovely  
Sugarpie, thankyou sweetie   the anti coag clotting factor is to check your blood not to thick/thin and when they did my level one immune testing i begged for that was one of them. So it could help with ivf hunni they told me they wouldnt normally check that unless id had a number of m/c so im sure in tx it is good to know that blood isnt clotting ect. I hope you have a good day  
Morning to all you other lovelys and have a good day   xxxxx


----------



## LovesChoc

Peppa - I am also drinking Ribeena like it's going out of fashion  Love the stuff though so its not to much of a chore. I must get some cottage cheese and have with my lunch! I feel full after the pint of milk so I am finding I am having my lunch later which is no problem as snaking on nuts and pumpkin seeds in between. How do you have your spinach? How you feeling? All ok?  

Superpie - That's ok I totally understand how you feel. My colleague showed me her scan pics yesterday which was lovely but also quite hard at the sametime. We will get through it my lovely. Try and stay strong. The injections are going well even though I  made myself bleed again last night in my left leg. Got 2 matching bruises now one on each leg   Sounds like you had a very lucky escape with the tree. Must be awful for your neighbours. Lucky they were not hurt. Hope you get your damage sorted out soon. Sorry to hear about your bladder playing up again. Good luck with your MRI results. The gel pack is a great help. I have had it a while I used it when I hurt my knee. I forgot it was in the freezer until I stumbled across it. Scan is this Friday at 9.40am and if all is ok then I should have EC Mon or Tues next week then ET the following week of the 16th. Not long now!!!  

Claire - The gel pack is great. Helps me out a lot as I am a big wimp and can't do the injection unless I am a bit numb. Its blumming hard to put it on my leg as its so cold. It is probably harder to put that on then the injection itself. Im such a wally   How exciting that your drugs will be with you soon. I made myself bleed again last night. I have no idea what I am doing wrong. I now have 2 matching bruises on each leg now   Hot water bottles are a god send. I love using those even just to have a cuddle with if I am feeling chilly. I have one at work with me. Can I use one now whilst im stimming?  

Jo - Sorry to hear about your mum. That does sound horrible. Wishing her a speedy recovery and I am sure she will with you looking after her. Good idea to put your treatment back as the added stress and worry over your mum probably would not of helped much. The gel pack I have had for a while in the fridge. I used it when I hurt my knee a while ago. I forgot I had it. Your so brave. I really don't think I could inject into my tummy. I am a big wimp   I bleed last night so thats 2 nights in a row now. I don't know what im doing wrong. So I have 2 small matching bruises    

AFM - Well I woke up looking like Big Daddy this morning. My Ov's are def peculating away. I look like I am about 6 months pregnant   I am   that I have some nice juicy ones in there.


----------



## LovesChoc

Forgot to ask you ladies in my last post. I have just started with this horrible cough. Do you know if I can take any cough syrup for it whilst stimming? x


----------



## dinkydott

hi girls just a quick one as im inbetween jobs, 
no time to chat, what a bum work is,

caroline, yes its ok to use the hot water bottle, thats what it is for through stimming, eggs like to be warm darling, but dont use it once et is done, they hate it,   and no hot baths iver sweeti,
well you have matching legs   , bless you, not long now tell scan and ec eeeekkkkk, and et week after, are they going to assitas hatching then sweeti, 

sugarpie i 4got to say about your birthday on leep year, how does it work when its not, do you have it day b4 or after, xxx

jo hope your ok my lovely,


----------



## LovesChoc

Claire - Oooo that is so good. I have missed my HW bottle as I wasn't sure if I could use it or not. Get a draft from my windows at work right down my back   I have no idea my lovely if they will assist in hatching. Not even sure what that is!!


----------



## peppa pig

Jos: such a worry for you with your mum have they any idea what is causing the swelling? I also wish her a swift recovery and sending you all lots of     i agree with you waiting hope it does down ok with your mum is she a strong willed lady, hope she doesn't tell you off to much.

Claire: Thanks for the link this who i am with if your intrested in having a nose 
http://www.bristolivftreatment.co.uk/ 
You sound like a busy bee at work. Test date in March its not so long away how are you feeling about this cycle do you think its easier second time round or harder?

Caroline: I should check with your clinic or ask at the chemist what cough mixture you can take as there are some things that they like you to stay away from. I just put spinach in everything i quite like it on its own to with balsamic vinegar salt and pepper. Not long till scan bet your follies are growing away

Sugar: Your a leap year birthday, My clinic don't do medicated i think is natural you pee on the ovulation sticks and thats it, i don't know that i think about it i think i would prefer to have the drugs, but i realise it makes you poorly hope you get your results soon. Are you going to take time off this time then? Scotland has been hit bad with the weather saw some of it on the news it looked like something off the wizard of Oz.

afm: Still testing and lines are getting darker, my dogs are driving me mad rang up today to find out about dogie day care

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## peppa pig

i see we have nearly reached 50 pages


----------



## dinkydott

caroline, i only asked about egg hatching as from your ec to et thats a long way and normaly its 3 to 5 days after ec, egg hatching is when your em reaches blasto and on day 6 they drill a hole in the em  and keep it in lad to hatch the put back in you, some clinics do it, some dont, you do have to pay more for it, and as im on nhs they will not do that for me, only if we pay, but going down that route just yet as we will see, also i think its best to leave the poor ems alone and best to let the body do its stuff and the ems do there stuff, 
hehe yes sweeti, you can take your lovely hotbottle to work with you again, and get nice a warm, 

hi peppapig, yes thanks for link, i will def have a nose at that darling, what did you think to ofu.....thats where caroline is going, hunni another to web sites coming your way,
this one is my prop clinic, as i saterlite, (http://www.cambridgeivf.org.uk/)

and this is the new one im going 2 instead of ofu as the traveling did my head in after ec 
http://www.hertsandessexfertility.com/Treatment-Options/Fertility-Treatment.aspx

oh god hunni im crapping it really, trying to be strong and keep the pma up, but most def crapping it, i think it was better first time as you dont no what your doing, what to expect and also knowing how i felt having a bfn, kind of puts you off, but im strong enough to do this and this time it could be the one, and there is hope, plus iv spoke to girls on ff that it has worked for second time so im pulling my socks up and got a smile and i will and can do this, def not looking forward to the sniffing or 2ww but cant wait to start stimming and getting that needle in me  growing them follies and juice eggs, 
are you going back to your clinic for you first scan,
have you told many people yet sweeti, hunni are you back to work?


This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## dinkydott

hi peppapig, looked at your clinic, look good sweeti, high success rate also, shame there is no price list, but looks good ,


----------



## peppa pig

Hi Morning Ladies

Claire: I was going to get assisted hatching on the NHS are you having that this time, i didn't have it in the end cause went to blast, the prices are here http://www.bristolivftreatment.co.uk/referral/self-funding/

i had a look at yours looks good hun

Just paid for snow babies yesterday over £1000 happy Christmas me!

I thought you might say that about about getting on the mad house bus again! You'll be fine you are such a strong lady and we are all here to support you you have been such a tower of strength and have helped me so much i hope that i am able to return the favour. I   this is your time hun, keep the PMA up   love the new tickers.

i am going back to my clinic for scan but might go private after that as its such a trek have GP appointment on 20th i expect he will sign me off again till end of Feb, don't know if i said or not but i have a new job to start when i go back. I thought that i hadn't told that many people but actually i have so quite a few people now, DP is so excited he even told the lady down the shop. Its hard for me right now just take each day as it comes the furthest i have gotten before is 7+2.


This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## LovesChoc

Morning Ladies hope we are all ok?

Peppa - I spoke to the nurse at the clinic yesterday and she said I was not to take anything. She advised me to drink the good ole hot honey and lemon but without the whisky     I had 2 last night. I do feel a bit better. Whether that is all in my mind though. Still chesty though and hurts to cough. I am   that it clears up and that it doesn't turn into an infection as the nurse said that this would be a show stopper. I have got to keep an eye on my temp which fingers crossed is still normal. I might try frying some spinach in a bit of butter tonight and have with my chicken. Sounds lovely to with the vinegar and salt. I will give that ago to me thinks. O know you poor thing. How many dogs have you got? Doggie day care how sweet. Glad you doing ok and the line is getting darker. Its burying away in there. Cripes expensive snowbabies but so worth it. I am   that I have some to.  to you re your new job. What is that doing? Sending lots of sticky vibes your way  

Claire - I am hoping that my EC will be on 9/1/12 depending how I get on tomorrow at hosp. If all is good then I will have EC on 9/1/12. Then I suppose its the waiting game after that. I worked it out to be ET week of the 16/1/12 think I have got that wrong. Even if I get a 5 day blast that takes me to Sat the 14/1. I read about assisted hatching in my Zita wests book. Don't think they will do that. I will hopfully find out more tomorrow. I am excited now. I can feel my Ov's working away. I am quite bloated but I don't mind that at all. Not in any pain. I am just annoyed with this cough  I wish it would go away. The nurse was funny on the phone. She said that I wouldn't cough out any follies so not to worry   Sorry to hear you are crapping it my lovely. Most of the success stories I have read have been tx number 2. You can do this. Sending you loads of PMA   and  

Jo - Hope you and your mum are doing ok ? 

Sugerpie - Hope you doing ok?


----------



## peppa pig

Good Luck Caroline for your scan tomorrow, hope the sniffling cold sods off soon, i have three dogs one off which thinks he is in the boss, i tried ignoring the barking today he didn't take kindle to it he eventually got up on the chair next to me put his paws on my shoulders as i had my back turned to him and barked in my ear. He is an escape artist to he goes around the garden perimeter bites at the wire fence which cost us a fortune but had to get it as he kept running away he tries to weaken it and every now and then it works and he breaks free. Honestly you would think he never gets walked.
I work at a Foyer which is suppported housing for young people, i will be changing location but still the same job.


----------



## princess29

Hi Girlies! 

Sugarpie, ooh exciting for you starting another FET hun, it will come around so soon! 

Jo, sorry to hear your Mums poorly lovely, thinking about you.    

Caroline, good luck tommorrow    for loads of nice follies for you and that EC is really soon. 

Claire, im sure you will be ok when it come to treatment, I used to dread all the IUIs everytime but was fine once they started. 

PeppaPig, so exciting for your first scan! I remember the first few weeks were tough but they do go quickly in the end, take each day at a time hun, each day is another day further on.   

AFM, 

Nothing to report apart from I realised im actually having a baby!!    Its been so long TTC and then just worrying about the pregnancy that its dawned on my we actually have a little person arriving in less than 17 weeks!    I am also 24 weeks on Wednesday which means baby is offically viable and could survive on her own soon, although would rather her stay comfy where she is for a lot longer yet!


----------



## dinkydott

hi girls, 
i have read back and will reply once im home, im on the bus and my netbook has only 11 mins left, cant write what i need to write in that time, 

so im going to give you all a quick hello and  
and will log on once i have had tea and a bath, speak soon, xxx


----------



## peppa pig

you started page 50


----------



## dinkydott

hi peppa, yay whoooh page 50, 
thanks for price link will look at that in a bit, just like to compair clinic from clinic, just incase, 
no hunni im not having ass egg hatching, i asked about it at follow up and they said  no need, they said my ems look good and its not like iv had to many failed cycles, but some how i think they was trying to just push it under, if i was privet and was will to pay the exter for it then it would be done   my choise not theres i guess,
hehe happy newyear pressie bless you,
is that up to year or 2 years?
thanks peppa re me begin strong ect.....and hunni i wanted to be there for you, as from the start hunni, we all held hands and we are all in this one together what ever stage thankyou darling, 
thanks about tickers, i love em,
i think your right to have a few exta scans, just to put your mind at rest, also having the time off will be good and you can be stress free from work you dont need that at the min, what will be your new job when you go back sweeti, bless your dp, xx

caroline, yes i did think you worked it out wrong, then i thought you might not have, lets blame the drugs,
good luck for tomorrow hunni, what time is the appt, bet you have lots of juice follical there, and   your lining is lovely and thick,   at your nurse, 
hunni i have seen good storys about 2nd time lucky but all i keep thinking is that the % drops each cycle, but i no iv got to put a lid on thinking....and my body nos the drugs now and knows my ems are not foreign bodies  .....will be thinking of you tomorrow,

hi princess, im fine about starting sweeti,im just crapping it about the 2ww and the knock back at end if one, eeeeekkkkkkk.........i cant wait to jab myself again  
awh hunni, bless you, yes baby would be better in your tummy than out right now, but hey im here and all good, although a little later than 17 weeks, i was 10 weeks early, and back in the 70s, xxx

jo my lovely, thinking of you and your mum tomorrow,


----------



## LovesChoc

Good morning ladies hope you all ok?

My appt didn't go to well today. I have not responded well to the level of drug I have been injecting (225). I only have 7 follies and only 4 of these are of a good size. One I think was 18mm not sure what the others were.The other 3 are not to far behind but are still not big enough. My lining of my womb is good.
So I am very gutted   I am waiting for a call from the nurse re my blood results. I had blood taken to to see if my Estrogen level is good. If it is then I go for EC on Tuesday if not then I go for another scan on Monday and EC on Wed. So all I can do now is prey that the other 3 catch up and that the good follies have eggs in and are of good quality otherwise it will be game over for us this cycle!! The nurse did say it is quality not quantity. Trying to make me feel better. She also said that if we had to have another cycle of IVF then they would def put up my level to around 300 plus menopur   I feel do deflated


----------



## dinkydott

just a quicky as normal,

caroline, sweeti im sorry it was not as good as you thought, but hunni, you have follicals there and 18mm is not so bad, you need about 22mm, another couple of days of stimming and you should be good to go darling, keep the pma up, your lining is good also, so just need them follicals to grow a bit more, there are quite a few girls that just have to stimm a bit more than 9 days, but hey also there is hope on the bloods,


----------



## peppa pig

Hi everyone

Jos: Hope gp appointment goes well today and mum is feeling a bit better

Caroline: Hun i had 5 and five smaller ones so 7 is fine, its only the first scan and i so remeber being dissapointed and worried when i only had five at first scan but the ladies on here all reasured me and it turned out fine, please try and relax get that hot water bottle on and chill, and its so true its quality that counts and the lining i think this plays a massive part your is good hun. For me starting stimming to ec took 16 days

Claire: Mmmmmm sounds like its a money thing i was offered ass hatching at first consultation it may be because i am older.

The freezing is 
Initial freeze (including first year's storage) £475
Embryo storage per year £175
Five years freeze and storage charged at the time of freeze,
a proportional refund is available for unused storage.
My job will be the same just changing location and teams but just that small change will be alot different i have been in the same team for 5 years and i was so lucky my boss was lovely. I work in a Foyer which is housing for young people this might explain it a bit better 
http://www.foyer.net/level2.asp?level2id=7
Will be here to return the favour and hold your hand this time 

Princess: Thanks hun i sure am finding it tuff and keep getting pain which turn out to be trapped painfull wind well i hope thats all it is.

have a lovely day everyone 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## LovesChoc

Thanks my lovelies you do make me feel better. So glad I have you guys to off load to. I have just got to   that each follie has an egg in and the egg is good quality. If my Estrogen level is high then the nurse said that it was a good indicator that cells were growing in each follie. So heres hoping I get at least 4 good grade eggs they all fertilise and 2 get put back at ET and I can have 2 snowbabies    

Claire - You sound like me hun when you say you can't wait to start injecting again     Thats my fav bit. Def feels like you are doing something and getting somewhere even though its not been so great for me. I suppose I am down but not out!! That is def a good way of thinking hun. Your body knows what to expect on the 2nd time around  

Peppa - He sounds like a right little sod bless him. Doggy day care sounds just what you need. Had any luck with that? Wow your jobs sounds very intresting but I can imagine stressful to. Congrats again on your new job. I know how you feel on the ole wind front I seem to have a wee bit going on   Expensive business this IVF. We still might have to have ICSI yet and that is another £1k let alone the additional cost for freezing which you kindly posted the costs. They get you for everything. Its such a shame that they cash in on venerable couples that will go to the ends of the earth to have a family. It should be one price for everthing    But then at the sametime it is amazing what they can do 

Princess - So glad you a the little one are doing well. 17 weeks wow that will fly by and she will be here. Very exciting for you and give us all hope to    

Jo - Hope you and your mum are doing ok?  

Superpie - Hope your doing ok my lovely?


----------



## dinkydott

whoooh my day is done,

caroline, hunni, i only had 8 eggs sweeti, your not down, when i was at ofu they said 7 to 8 are average, did you get the call back?

peppa how old are you sweeti, im 37 in june this year,you are nhs?did you not get any snow babiesfrozzen for free? i get 3 fet free on nhs but its one fresh cycle then 1 fet cycle,and so on, i didnt get any snow babies last cycle, so i loose a fet cycle, 
thanks for the website about what you do, i will have a nose later hunni, because i have no idea about it, also still to look at that price list,

jo my lovely how did the gp appt go today, thinking of you and your dm x


----------



## peppa pig

Hi hun

i am 39, 40 in August yes i am NHS but only 1 fresh cycle free not including frezing and no further funding.

Previously to this i was not intilted to any funding as DP has previous children but thankfully PCT changed their policy on that,  i only started looking back into it all in May as i was going to self fund and then i stumbled onto the info that my pct had changed funding so didn't have to go private.

What was your linng like last time? Your funding is really good so you potentially have 4 funded cycles left?? Not that you will needed it.

Glad your day is over relax hun,  i didn't see CBB last night (did you?) as watched the new angel law programme but will be watching CBB tonight hopefully,  however think it classes with the final part of a programme i have been watching on BBC.  Wish i still has sky+


----------



## dinkydott

hi peppa....omg only one, whoooh and it worked, thank the lord .....and sweeti good job you looked back at your pct, thats bad really they should let people no they changed it,
yes 4 cycles really, but iv no pma towards frosties, so just looking at it as only 2,
and like you said not that i will need it  ....
hunni from your pic that once came along with a blink  .....you dont look 39, but i guess thats what comes when we have no children,   as yet  ....how old are your step children, you might have said, does your dp see them, my step son is only 8, bless him 
i missed bb last night, but going to watch it tonight also, hehe dp has gone to bed, whoooh, he hates it,xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

We finally have a laptop so hopefully I can get on more often.  We are both fighting over it so maybe not!! 

Claire:  When it isn't a leap year, I celebrate on 28th Feb.  My cousin is the same.  It has caused me all sorts of issues over the years.  I will be 8 this year!!   I know  exactly what you mean about crapping it but you will be amazed how easy it all becomes now the second time around.  Hopefully you will not need it but try to stay positive about the frosties as well.  Have a look on the fet thread.  There are loads of success.  My clinic has the same success rate for fresh and frosties, which I desperately cling on too.   I think that assisted hatching is a bit like ICSI.  Is great for people who need it, but it also runs a risk, so if not needed then they don't do it.  Not long for you now.  Hope AF not been too bad.

Peppa:  Yeah, we are called leaplings apparently!    Glad to hear that the line is getting darker.  All great signs.  I can't do a natural fet as I don't ovulate on my own.    Would be a whole lot easier if I did and there may even be a chance that I would get pregnant naturally as well.  Well I would have to stop the pill as well which I am not allowed to do.  Not sure about the time off work.  It is so hard as a teacher and I am a manager with a department of 12.  No one would cover me, I would return to chaos and more stress and the pupils would also suffer.

Princess:  24 weeks.  Wow!  Hope that you are keeping well.

Jo:  I hope that you are well and that your mum is making a recovery.  

Caroline:  Please try to stay positive.  It only takes one and I think that your stats are looking good.  I didn't have anywhere near that size of follies so that sounds like a juicy one.  I had a good few at the first scan but they were all tiny.  I hope that your cold is better.  Thinking about you and let us know what the Nurse says.

Afm, well I have my review meeting next week so I will need to sit and think about some questions.  Really want to get started again but at the same time, this will be all my frosties finished so quite scared as well.  Also the drugs petrify me as the pain increases with each cycle!   I really need to stop eating and am considering asking the Dr if I should lose weight before my next treatment.  Although this would delay it, maybe it would be more successful.  Do any of you have any experience of weight and IVF?  I am also back to work on Monday.  Can't quite believe it!!

xx


----------



## dinkydott

hello darlings....

sugar.....re the leap year, i wounder how it worked, was not sure if you was the 1s feb ....omg your cousion also.....when you was yougen you had no choise, but older, yes leat them get on with it,
re the fet....its not that i dont  trust the world of ivf that they cant handel or do fet, its the fact i didnt get that far, even though they said on my day 5 (after my day 3 et)that the rest was good but not enough to frezze?they said that they started to looose cells,......i no clinics that still frezzed them, maybe thats why im so bitter or  is that why im changing my clinic,
ofu are so fussy about what they save, so iv hear, but then again, H&E are like that alao,
i heard a girl had 2 low snowbabies and now she is 13 weeks preg,.....thats what makes me mad, diff clinc throw away ems that are not blasto, but if in mummy make a life, and a happy mummy, gggrrrrr


----------



## LovesChoc

Morning Ladies. I hope you all well and had a good weekend.

Well I go if for EC tomorrow morning   I have to be there at 7.30am ready for egg retrieval at 8.00am   Trigger shot at 9pm last night and last sniff at 10pm. Drug free day today   Very nervous and so worried that I have not enough follies so there won't be any eggs. I am trying to stay   I have this very nasty cough at the mo that is driving me nuts. My stomach aches so much and everytime I have a coughing fit it strains my Ov's. It will be a miracle if they are ok   I am just   that they are.

Claire - Im 37 in on the 5th June. When is yours? The nurse said on Fri that it was slightly below average which is what I didn't want to hear. Then I think she felt bad so she tried to make me feel better by saying that they only ever put at the most 2 back. Never mind I can't do much about it now. Loving BB and One born is back on. Started last Thursday. God I love that programme. Hope your doing ok my lovely?  

Superpie - Thanks hun. I am trying to keep my PMA up. Sounds like you have a few big decisions to make. Must be tricky for you. You want so  much to start but then being in that pain must be so awful for you. Not had issues with weight and IVF so can't help you there. Stay strong and    

Peppa - Hope you doing ok my lovely  

Jo - Hope you and you mum are doing ok sweet?


----------



## LovesChoc

Hi Ladies - I have changed my account name to lovesChoc as I know of a few people that I know have just recently joined and my treatment is hush hush at the mo.

Caroline xx


----------



## dinkydott

hi girls,
whooooh lovechoc, thats fab news, yes def keep  ....i bet after ec tomorrow you will wondering why you worried so much  .....trust me ofu are a good clinic really, i had 8 eggs and 7 fertilised.....they did a good job there,  
i did wonder who it was when i started reading, but then looked at your profile pic and new, then on next post you said,  
naughty nurse for saying that, some just dont think, a few words can hurt lots,
have a lovely drug free day today,and will be thinking of you tomorrow, early bird,
 im 37 on the 26 of june, so few week after you,  .......xxx

hope everyone else is good, xx


----------



## LovesChoc

Claire - Thanks my lovely. I just hope this nasty cough hasn't caused any problems. I have been keeping up with the milk and Brazil nuts and protein plus also keeping the little ones warm with my HWB. I am preying that they did catchup in growing since Friday. I will log on tomorrow when I get home as laptop connection seems to of sorted itself out and give you an update. I am nervous and not looking forward to putting the painkiller up my   at 6am   I will be half a sleep still. Lets hope I get it right or that could be one experience I don't forget in a while


----------



## Wraakgodin

LovesChoc said:


> Claire - Im 37 in on the 5th June.


Mod just sticking her head around the corner!!!

I am 41 on 5th June!

Good luck tomorrow!!!          

Sue


----------



## dinkydott

lovechoc, new name is good, yummy, ......hunni im sure having a cough wont hurt them, 
but i cant really say never heard though of anyone having poo eggs because of this ,   ........  good luck with the bum bullet sweeti, its not that bad, just got to get it right in there,
my dp wanted to do it, i clipped him one round the head and said i will be fine on my own thanks, i had to then sit on a bus for 3 hrs  ......but hunni all was good, just relax, 
least when you get up in morning you wont have to wait around to long, up and out, less time to be nerves,
they do put you out once you are in the ec room, nurses are so lovely, they talk while your going under, next thing i new i was being ask did i want a cup of tea,
i was there all in all about 2hrs,  

Wraakgodin hello...... .......age is just a number in my eyes, and im not good at counting


----------



## LovesChoc

Claire -   re your DP and clipping him around the head. Made me chuckle   What position did you adopt to put the bullet in? I am thinking of laying on bed knees bent up to chest. I know this may be a really silly question, but does it stop when its gone in far enough? I will take some back up painkillers with me as it will of prob worn off by then as its going in at 6am!!! Did you have a lot of pain after? That is one good thing my lovely. I will be up and out before I can even think about it. Did you take a dressing gown or slippers with you and and do you need to have a full bladder as I have not been told this. Looking forward to the sleep bit and waking up and its all over. How quick are they to tell you how many eggs they have got etc and how long were you in there for? Sorry so many questions!!!


----------



## LovesChoc

Wraakgodin - Thank you. A wee bit nervous but looking forward to getting in and getting it over with. What a fab day 5th June     

Claire - Of course I don't have a full bladder. Im so silly. I am nill by mouth after 6am!!!


----------



## peppa pig

Happy Monday everyone

Loveschocs:  I didn't have any painkillers to take prior so not so sure but i think just get it up there it won't go anywhere.
Big day tomorrow hun,    you'll be fine hun they told me straight away how many they got and if they had an egg inside so you'll know pretty quick hopefully,  you will be fine and that nurse is silly saying what she did i think they just forget that we hear every single word and that we have all are hopes and dreams pinned on our treatment.  Hope your little dinkers have caught up over the weekend.  Enjoy your drug free day and hope you cough goes away its been lurking for a while now time it sodded off.

You defo need dressing gown and slippers tomorrow and when you go back for et.

Hi Claire:  Good weekend??  

Jos:  Thinking of you hun hope all is ok??


----------



## LovesChoc

Peppa - Thanks my lovely. I am   that the little ones have caught and I have 7 follies for them. Bit of a better chance. Never mind what will be will be I can't do anything about it now. I know I couldn't believe it when she said I was below average at that stage but if there is a next time then we will up your dose of Menopur   I wonder if they had put it up a bit more then for the remaining 2 days it would of made a difference? Drug free. Its lovely. I did find I was searching through my handbag in a bit of a panic this morning when I was dew a sniff then realised phew!!  Ok thanks for that I will get my Dressing gown and slippers ready. Its a relief to know that they will tell us straight away how many eggs we have got. I was thinking we would have to wait and I was dreading that. I will take extra painkillers with me as the one I have to put up my   will of prob warn off by the time I need it. I have got to put it up around 6am and im not going down till 8am. Nice job to look forward to all bleary eyed from sleep!!   My cough is a nightmare now. My tum is aching so much from it and my lungs are feeling so battered. never mind it should hopefully clear up soon. Get on the cough syrup in between EC and ET help it along its way!! How are things going with you?


----------



## dinkydott

lovechoc,
you sound like you have it sorted, i was on bed, on my back with legs up to chest, try and get it up as far as you can, then it wont pop out  .....plus dont have it in your hand to long, it starts to melt, 
i was having ec for about 20mins, and they came and told me how many about half hr after, they leave you for a bit to wake up prop, and a cup of tea, 
i was not in any pain after sweeti, and the bullet lasted a good while, i had ec at 1.00 and put  mine in around 6.30. so it does last.....
i felt like i had nothing done really, but every one is diff, also it does depend on how many eggs they get, some girls i no had about 14 eggs and was in pain after,
i took dressing gown and slippers but didnt use them, as they give you there own theart gown to put on as soon as you go into your own room, then once you come back round ect, stright back into your clothes,  and the rooms are just over from the theater with a toilet at the end of the corrie door, infact my room was right next door to the loo, and the theater door opposite, and the recovery room next to that, so you dont go far, 

hi peppa, yes had a lovely chilled weekend, how about you, 1 more week for you my lovely, x


----------



## peppa pig

My weekend was nice spent some time with my mum,  yip one week feels like forever away.  Hope we hear from Jos soon it under 2 weeks for you now sweet.  

Good luck loves chocs will be checking in for your up date


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls,
sorry not been around for while but just concentrating on mum ect, going there from work and getting home late.  Love chocs great name   good luck tmr for ec hunni cant believe that date is here comes round so qickly, im thinking of you and        all is good tmr sweetie. 
I hope i havnt missed loads please forgive me if i have and just remind me  
Claire, peppa, love chocs, sugarpie, princess thankyou for all thinking of me amd my mummy   she is getting stronger everyday she had more bloods done today and is eating a little more, she has lost weight not eating very much for a while so need her to put it back on now. Will know more when results through but a new dr has said he feels it is all this severe infection and nothing nasty going on so we are     they are right and the others are wrong. Still got to be checked out though then we know all is ok such a worry. Hospital rand today and have new dates now start drugs 6th march EC 2nd april so just be few weeks behind, i told mum id moved dates and she agreed not a good time at moment and said she can look forward to feeling lots better by then. Still keeping everything crossed for her but i think we have started the road to getting better now thank god     
Good luck again loce chocs for tmr be thinking of you sweetie, not long peppa to scan hunni, claire has drugs arrived sweetie? love and hugs to you all and hope you all ok      xxxxxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Caroline:  I am loving your new name and hope that you have enjoyed your drug free day.  I didn't need slippers or  dressing own, as soon as we arrived I was in the bed, ec, then out and then in own clothes again.  EC was so quick.  I had no real pain afterwards and as soon as I came around, they told me how many eggs they got.  I didn't have the bum bullet painkiller.  All the best for tom.

Claire:  Not long for you at all now. Hope that you are well.

Peppa:  How are you getting on?

Jo:  Glad to hear that your mum is a bit better and that you have your new dates.  Not long at all and def for the best.

Princess and flygirl:  Hope that you are well.

Afm, back at work today.  I have had a girl pregnant in my department for the last 3 years.  As soon as one goes on maternity, there is at least another one who takes her place.  I have found some of them hard but finding this one particularly difficult.  All day today she was going on and on about pregnancy and babies and rubbing her tummy.  If I hadn't miscarried, I would have been at the same stage and wish that it was me too!    I have my review meeting on Sat so see what the next plans are.  I have been suffering from headaches and nosebleeds recently so want to try and get to the bottom of that although at the same time, I desp want to get started again.

Sorry for the rant.

xx


----------



## dinkydott

morning girls,

lovechoc, thinking of you, sending some   

hi jo my love,  .......good that your mum is eating more, and things are looking up, everything sounds promising, although yes you will still be worrying untell all the results come back, 
yay for your new dates though and not that long, you will be a few weeks behind me now, oooh i will know by the 14march if it has worked for me, then to hold your hand my lovely,
and you mum will be so much better by then  
i dont think you have missed out much sweeti, re the posting,

hi sugar, no 12 more days for me,  hunni rant away, sorry to hear you go back to work and its in your face,  
have you seen your gp about the nosebleeds and heachachs,? have you got your results back from the mir yet, im not sure if i have missed it sweeti,
not long 2 sat and your apt, hoping it goes well and you can start when you want,

peppa how are you today my lovely, 

i hoping we hear news of lovechoc b4 i have to go to work, 1ish xx


----------



## LovesChoc

Good morning my lovelies.

Sorry it will be a quick post as laptop connection is rubbish.

Went in for EC at around 8am. All ok went off to sleep even though I am sure I could feel it and was aware but now I cant remember at all  Next minute I am out and chatting to a nice chat and apparently he said that I was chatting to him about sweet thing!!!  Anyway went back to room and DP was waiting for me had a nice cup of tea and Custard creams yum yum. Anyway we have 6 eggs . Such a relief. DP managed to do a good sample of  so all is good. Now we are  that the little ones fertilise. They will phone me tomorrow before 12pm to let me know. If we have 2 then we will be going for ET on Thurs. If we get 2-3 eggs then ET on Fri if 4 eggs or more then ET on Fri or Sun. We are preying that they make it to Sun as that would mean they would reach a Blast.

The nurses we fab all so nice. Sat on the sofa at mo with hot water bottle. Not bleeding so far and hardly an pain but that is prob due to the  bullet which shot up there no probs. Got to start the  pessaries tomorrow so enjoying another drug free day. Well apart form the sedation from today which is making me nice and sleepy. Will catchup with you all tomorrow. Big


----------



## josjourney

Hi lovelies,
Loves choc yaaaahhhhh      6 eggies is fantastic sweetie now let the boys do their thing tonight and get jiggy     cant wait to hear news tmr im          with you hunni, take it easy tonight you are prob still drowsy feet up and telly night, well done hunni  
Claire   sweetie thankyou  yes i be supporting you all the way hunni can you believe it 12 days for you      i promise im with you every step, thankyou for support sweet heart  
Sugarpie, hunni you rant to us anytime, i really feel your pain sweetie must be so hard   im with claire have you seen dr re nose bleeds and headaches sweetie id get that checked for peace of mind. Be good to have review meeting hunni then you got plan in your head. Take care hunni and we are always here   
Peppa, princess, christina hope you all well too  
AFM...... was at university today nice day, mum ok and getting stronger and starting to eat little bit more. I got my new flow chart today in the post def start sniffing 6th march and ec 2nd april week of easter   did anyone have to have this new blood screen hep BC core.......... i had the hep B/C HIV check they said this is a new one..... cant see why it is same as others just core at end of it...... im ringing them again tmr to check as not sure if we need them. Hope everyone is ok tonight xxxxx


----------



## peppa pig

Lovechocs:







6 well done hun, rest up hun.  How are you feeling?

  eggies meet the daddy can't wait to hear your news tomorrow hun, sweet dreams

Claire: Working hard again today? Will your meds be turning up soon,,,,not many chocs left now in your advent callendar!!

Sugar:  your down hun it must be so hard having a constant reminder in your face at work every day  Hope your results all come back good and your appointment goes well on sat, you'll be cycling around the same time as Claire then??

Jos: Soooo pleased to ear that mum is on the mend,  you have your new shedule through. I have never heard of the new Hep tests will be intrested to hear what you find out.

AFM: Still the same really ups and downs, yesterday was a very down day and today is an up day. I plucked up the courage to buy a clear blue and it said 3+ so all seems good.


----------



## dinkydott

hi girls,

sorry not posted sooner.....

lovechoc, whooooh on your 6 lovely eggs, sending you   for your eggs and dp soliders,

jo hi sweeti, no i didnt no about the new test, but fab you have new dates sweeti,  
im a bit   today, will explain in my afm at bottom,

peppa, i might need a new advent, hope your ok my love,

afm, i had the worst day ever, i got call from clinic at 11.00 but missed it, got voice mail call back asap,
i could not get through to the nurse who called me tell 1.30,
anyhow we need to sign new concent form because going to a new clinic,
thats fine,
then the bomb shell she said she was sorting out my booking in dates and it come to light that i need a new chlamydia test done, last one was nov 2010, and they need it yearly, if i dont get this done i will have to wait tell next af, i was so so mad, i cant believe after all this time they just tell me, why not tell me at my follow up or when i had my bloods re done, iv been   to dp bless him once i got home from work, he didnt no what hit him,
im so mad its took them a week since i called to sort my bits out and when they do it turns out i need to do more things, gggggggrrrrrr NHS are the tits some times, really how did they miss this,
my clinic could not do enough for me last time every thing went so well, now 2nd cycle  seems to be a mess,
my clinic has gone privet now and i think the NHS have been put on the back burner, and i feel so  
this cycle has been one thing after another and im not even started it,
1st my bloods
2nd me  
3rd af late
4th this bloody day and clinic,
i just feel like i want to stop now b4 i get another smack in the face,

anyhow iv booked test at my gp for tomorrow 5.30 hope they can get it though fast and then on to my clinic, time is running out,
i should of done this months back, iv had 4 months you could say i have lots faith in my clinic and the NHS,
someone didnt do there job prop, oh they prob was but where the pound signs are,

so for the big rant, iim just   its not to late,


----------



## LovesChoc

Morning Ladies,

Its another really quick one. In work and off to a meeting.

We have 5 EGGS fertilised woop woop      We are provisionally booked in for ET on Friday at 12.30pm. However they are hoping that they can still keep them going to Sunday which im hoping would be the Blasts.

Also is there anything more I should be doing or taking to make my womb nice and plump and juicy for the little ones when they are put back in over then the   bullets? I am still on 5 a day Brazil nuts. SHould I still be drinking Full fat milk etc?


----------



## dinkydott

hi lovechoc 
thats fab news, bless them...  they can get to blast,  .....bet it was horrible waiting for the call this morning, i found that hard, 
keep doing what your doing re what to do next, but keep using the hot water bottle up to day of et, then stop, yes keep up the milk, and once you have et the bullets goes up the other lady part, .......xx


----------



## princess29

Just wanted to come on and say Woop Woop to LoveChoc (so do I at the moment!) brilliant news!! I will update soon as im really busy with work at the moment but ive gotten to 24 weeks today and bubs is officially viable so wanted to share. xxx


----------



## peppa pig

Hi all

Claire:  Oh Sweet WHAT a pain,  i found getting to the starting line the most stressfull part and getting test done as getting past the bull dog receptionists at my dr's is a nightmare. Is it the blood test or swob they need both come back quite quick, mine where back within days.  You rant away hun   hope your feeling better today. 

Lovechocs:    5 great news hun,  you back at work already!!

There nothing more you can do hun and for me after et BE as stress free as possible really take thing easy are you taken the 2ww off? no hoovering or lifting, eat as much protein as possible, and check out supper foods like blueberries and spinach no hot baths or shower hosing don't want water getting up, i think they put it as no douching,  for me no bed room fun but i guess thats individual,  My dp is very neglected in this area still!!


Pregnancy superfoods 

Bananas, oranges, other fresh fruit

Dried apricots and prunes

Broccoli and other green vegetables

Salmon and other oily fish

Wholemeal bread

Brown rice

Lean red meat

Chicken and turkey

Yoghurt

Pulses and lentils

Fortified breakfast cereals

Nuts (not peanuts) and seeds (ie sesame)

not sure if the no peanuts is correct or not  does anybody now??


----------



## peppa pig

Embarrassing question:  Is it safe to trim lady garden in early pg??


----------



## dinkydott

whoooh princess,   

peppa.....hunni,       you made me laugh so much, i have no idea but i should imagine its fine, dont want a over growth hey, and do it while you can still see down there,   

hunni, i had it done tonight and will be back monday, sweeti what makes me mad is that i had this all done on my first cycle, but because its over a year, they need new one, but they have had 4 months to tell me this, not 11 days tell next cycle, 
if results come back monday, clinic still need to get on to my meads company after that, it dont give them long to sort things out, there was no need for all this if they had done there job prop,

its funny also, me and you was only talking about my clinic last week when i called them to say my af arrived and how fast they do things, (they said on phone last week) booking will be in post ect, gggggrrrrrrr then its took them another 7days to call me and tell me sorry cant do booking yet as need this test done,
sweeti i take my word back about my clinic at the min, they need to redeem there self's very fast,


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Claire:  I was at the GP today about the headaches and nosebleeds and she has referred me to ear, nose and throat at the hospital.  So will wait for the referral coming through.  No, no MRI results yet.    My appt with the gynae was cancelled on 9th and rescheduled for the 24th so I am hoping to get them then.  I did ask the Gp, but she doesn't have them yet either!  Thanks.  I am hoping that Sat goes well although I have a feeling that they may tell me to wait and see what the MRI scan says, which I don't really want to do.  Want to get oing again with next bleed.  That is crap about your blood test and so frustrating that they left it so long to tell you that you needed it.  Glad that you have had it done and hope that the ball starts moving very quickly for you.

Peppa:  Hehe!!    I don't know for sure but can't really see why not.  Know that my friends certainly did.  Can you imagine the labour suite if we all stopped once we got pregnant!!  Hope that you are having a positive day today and I am glad that the result is looking good.  Yeah, same time as Claire roughly although I am doing FET and have already d/r sp straight into 10 days of estrogen, 5 days of progesterone and then et as long as the frosties survive!  I am sure that peanuts are fine now, as long as there are no allergies in the family, although don't take my word for it and please double check.

Princess:  Glad to hear that all is well.  Fantastic news.

Jo:  Glad to hear that you had a nice day and that your mum is slowly eating a bit more at the moment.  Hope that she continues to get stronger.  That is also great that you have your dates.  Not too long to go now.

Lovechoc:  Woo hoo!!!        That is fantastic news.  You must be so pleased and relieved.  I remember waiting on the phone calls.  Fingers crossed that they continue to go strong and that you get your blasts and some wee frosties too.  Not that you will need them for this cycle, but so that  you have them for your second.

xx


----------



## josjourney

Morning girls,
love chocs yaaaahhhhh for 5 eggies hunni      that is great news     they go to blast sweetie  
Claire, hi sweetie, how frustrating   why they couldnt let you know this earlier puts more pressure on you, but you got appt now so im sure they will get results in time just keep chasing them hun. We have to do some tests again the bloods and dp    need checking again as been a year..... but just get done next month and still no idea what this new blood test is hep b core?? i think if you have hep b,c checked it is in that but they say this is a new one going to speak to gp tmr as i got half day. I hope you have a nice day  
Peppa,      i cant see that as a problem hunni and while you can see it i would do the same, glad you had a better day yest not long till scan sweetie  
Sugarpie, hi hunni, im glad they sending you to be checked out, i hope they dont prolong it by waiting on mri that is so frustrating hun, i understand you just want the next step and plan to move forward,    you get the results soon and the follow up goes well be thinking of you  
Princess, how lovely hun 24 weeks hope you and buba ok  
AFM.... just getting ready for work didnt get time last night to get on here and wanted to check on love chocs great news, i have half day tmr so almost there and off weekend need it as sooooooo tired, other then that all ok mum waiting on results but i say no news is good news if anything was very out in them we would of heard she is getting better everyday  my new flow chart is on the fridge, get bloods done next week and dp tests then our date soon be here, love to all and have a nice day girls  xxxx


----------



## dinkydott

morning girls,

sugar, hi hunni, why do things in  life take so long, and when you want something, ggggggrrrrrrr, only time can tell for you, and that lovely word waiting, 
very good though that gp is sending you to sort out your nosebleeds,  

morning jo,
oooh lovely 2 afternoons off and then a lovely week end, i think you will be chilling most of it,
least while you are waiting or cycle to start you can get your bloods done and dp sample,
hunni also ask about the chylimdea one, or have you just had that re done, its every year my clinic told me,
im ont my clinic at some point today to get evrything sorted, iv calm down now so i can call and be nice and  .....not bitter and twisted,  ........ .......
have a good day sweeti, xx


----------



## LovesChoc

Morning ladies how are you all doing?

Claire - Yes it was horrible. I left my work number but they called Dp at home so when he called me he was in a flap and wasn't sure whether he had heard right or had told me the right info as he said the nurse was using big words that he didn't understand   He is a wally. I have just phoned back this morning to check. They will call me tomorrow morning to let me know whether we will go in tomorrow or Sun. The nurse said that they would try to bring them on to Blasts. I am   that they do. Thanks for the tips. Sat with a HWB now so lovely. I will continue with what I was doing.  I much prefer the lady parts. Not liking the   at all   How are things with you? Sorry to hear you have to take tests again. It must be so frustrating for you especially at this late stage as you haven't got long at all until you start again. What clinic are you with now. OFU still?  

Princess - Thank you my lovely. Fantastic news that you are now 24 weeks and bubba would be a ok if she was to come early. Must be such a relief for you  

Peppa - Thanks for the list of food my lovely. Very helpfull. I will go out and get the bits I haven't got. I had spinach with butter last night was very tasty. I cooked it was a lump of butter in frying pan. What type of yogurt do you have. The natural yogurt with fruit in or just plain? Yep back to work yesterday. Still bloated but felt ok. Made sure that most of my work was at my desk so was resting. I have next week off but back to work for my 2nd week. I figure that the little embies would be settled in by then if they are going to. Any ideas when they do settle in? I hope your doing ok? O and I think you will be safe to trim the lady garden. As Claire said do it before you can't see it anymore   

Superpie - I have everything crossed at the mo. I am   so hard that they make it to Sun and I have a nice Blast or 2. I will hear in the morning one way or the other. The clinic will phone and tell me if I am to go in tomorrow at 12.30pm for a 3 day transfer or wait until Sun. All this waiting is frustrating but will be so worth it if they make it to Blasts. I am so glad that you are getting to see a specialist re your nosebleeds and headaches. Very frustrating that you have no MRI results yet. Hope your doing ok anyway?  

Jo - I am   so much that they do Jo. I will receive a call in the morning telling me whether I will go into tomorrow for a 3 day transfer or whether they can bring them onto Blasts and go in on the Sun. I do hope they can hang on and get to Blasts. I am glad that your mum is improving. That is such good news. Im a strong believer in that good ole saying "No news is good news" I have anything crossed that all will be ok for your mum. Flow chart up and ready. How exciting for you. Not long for you or Claire now  

AFM - Playing that waiting game at the mo. Will get a call tomorrow morning to let me know when the ET is. I am   so hard that it will be on Sun and I have nice Blasts xx


----------



## dinkydott

hi lovechoc,  .....will be praying with you, keep that hotty on sweeti,
im with cambridge ivf, satellite H&E now, 

well girls it official i cant start tell my next af, i called clinic and they said that next week will be to late to book me in to H&E,
im truly @@@@off,


----------



## peppa pig

Claire:  What a load of rubbish   as if they couldn't let you start they are being VERY difficult i would be complaining and insisting i spoke to my consultant to get decision overrulled oooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i am so angry how dare they   play god.   

Caroline:  you still have 5 eeekkk


----------



## Flygirl77

Hi my lovely ladies

I'm pleased to announce the surprise arrival of Jack Paul Mccann by a dramatic emergency section 4wks early on 10/1/12 @ 1741 weighing 4lb 2oz  he couldn't wait til feb lol he's in nicu but doing really good and he's just had his 1st breast feed  will post properly when I get home
Luv to you all
Christina xx


----------



## LovesChoc

Claire - Hottie on. I love it. O ok. Closer to you so not such a hugh journey!! That is crap Claire. I am really sorry to hear that. Is there nothing you can do?   

Peppa - Well as far as I know. My 5 eggies had fertilised. I won't know until tomorrow morning when I get the call to tell me whether I am going in for ET tomorrow or Sunday. I am   I still have 5. Hopefully get to blast stage and have snow babies to  . Maybe that is a bit to much to ask   

Flygirl - A massive   on the Birth of Jack. I bet it was a massive shock. Do they know why he was so early? Glad you are both doing well. Keep us updated as much as you can. Sending the both of you loads of love and


----------



## dinkydott

flygirl, big congrants to you sweeti, omg, bless hium, i bet your over the moon, our first baby on this thread whoooh,

caroline thinking of you, what ever is happing today,  

peppa nothing i can do, the consultant would be the same, it comes from him most the time,
im cool now any how,
i looked at when im going to test and mid april,
my dad died in april, was born in april, if the last time it had worked i would of been due in april, and if i ever have a girl, i m going to call here april, for my dad
so this was ment to be,


----------



## peppa pig

Flygirl:







congratulations
on the arival of your son, glad to hear you are both doing well. Well done hun

Caroline: Thinking of you hun, waiting to hear your news

Claire: April is a lovely name sounds like your  and taking the slight knock back in your stride.


----------



## LovesChoc

Hi Ladies this is mothership calling  

I have 2 little embies on board. They are both 3 day 8 cell embies. One is a grade A and the other is a grade B. The embryologist said that they were good quality eggs   So it is up to ole mother nature now. I am just   that it works. My test day is 26th. 13 days   I know I am going to  

I hope you are all ok. Catchup with you later xxxxx


----------



## josjourney

Love chocs, yaaaahhhhh PUPO      im      your little embies are settling in now hunni, it is a lovely feeling when they go back in, i really missed them. Just take it easy sweetie and rest up well done. Thankyou for kind words re mum   
Christina, congratulations sweetie    hugh hugs to you and baby jack, take care all of you and congrats again hunni 
Claire, i thought to get all tests done was pushing it sweetie and love the    re april i think it was meant to be and omg we could be testing now the same days, so not long for us now hunni, they didnt say i had to have that done and i last had it ages ago well before first cycle..... dp booked in for test and bloods beg feb so now i can relax and await our big day now, but i bet there will be something i forgot or they will give me another hurdle to jump  hope your day was ok  
Peppa, hope you ok sweetie  
sugarpie, good luck tmr at meeting hunni, i hope you get a plan to move forward  
AFM.... im off now till monday yaaaahhhhhh   xxxxxx


----------



## peppa pig

lovechocs:  Your PUPO    now take things easy and let dp spoil you  

Sugar:  Thinking of you hun hope all goes well tomorrow  

Jos:  Hi sweet hope mum is continuing to get stronger have a nice weekend off

Hi Claire you got Dp's son this weekend??


----------



## dinkydott

whooooh caroline, pupo lady, thats great, im   and sending you    that they are setting up camp where they belong,  nothing to et is there sweeti, did you look in the room next door to the et room, thats where dh would of got his sample, my dp showed me after we came out, it felt funny looking where the other half make part of the em, 

peppa hi ya, i woke up this morning and thought to myself there is nothing i can do about it, so iv got to go with the flow, and once i saw when i would be testing it gave me a peace of mind that my dad is with me, he wont let me hide from that month, its always a month that is a landmark or a memories, so iv got to take it with a smile, but im no less happy with my clinic, they gave me stress and heart ach when i didnt need it,
yes got dss the weekend, bless him, hate these cold days though as we do seem to be suck in doors, and tv is always boys things, dp love it,  
what are you doing the weekend, how are you? soon be monday my lovely, get weekend out the way, hope you will be keeping busy tell then,

jo, hunni, omg yes, i forgot your dates, sorry i was so wrapped up in my dates changing and me being mad about the clinic i 4got your be the same as me, another omg, think we cant say away from each other, another meant to be situation, im following you darling, when is yr af due, and when is your ec again, eeeeekkkkk,
i dont no weather to laugh or cry, (in a good way)


----------



## josjourney

Morning girls,
sugarpie i hope all goes ok today hunni     
Peppa, thankyou hun yes just   that these bloods are all ok now she had done, yes off now till monday enjoy weekend  too  
Claire hi sweetie, i know when i see you moved dates i thought we be same time now   my af is due 5/6th march and thats when i start dr first scan is 19th march, then if all good start stimms, then 3 scans following week and if all ok EC booked for 2nd april ET 5th then test date 19th april   crazy how them dates are now fixed in my head  i know i got   too happy and excited yet we have that anxiety there to keep us grounded and remind us what an incredible journey this is. Cycle buddies again    i looked at the march april thread so may join that this time too maybe earlier, hope you have a good weekend hun 
caroline, hope you resting sweetie and all ok enjoy weekend  
princess, christina and baby jack   morning to you all  
xxxxxx


----------



## dinkydott

morning jo, i hope your having a well needed lovely weekend off,
um my clinic changed dates sweeti not me, still a bit raw about it but, im ok,
yes cycle buds again, my af is 29th jan, ec week 27th march, think i test around the the 11th april, 
but might do it as early as 9th depending, that will be bank Holiday  monday, oooh your test date is the day b4 my dad died, he is up there looking over use, me thinks   xxxx

sugar hoping the apt goes well, xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Claire:  I am really sorry that your dates have been changed and understand how upset and angry you must be.   

Jo:  Not too long now and I hope that you are enjoying your weekend off and that your mum is still doing well.

Caroline:  Wow!  You are pupo!!    Congratulations.  Fantastic news.  Hope the 2ww passes quickly for you.

Peppa:  Hope that you are well?

Afm, well i am just back from my review appointment.  If I am being honest, nothing new really was said.  They just don't really know.  My bladder is getting worse again and need to wait and see what the MRI scan says as well.  So Dr is recommending a single transfer again.  Not sure how I feel about that as I had it in my head that we would put them both back this time.  He said that with my medical history and ileostomy then 2 might not be the best idea.  However, we have to decide.  I liked the idea of only going through the drugs once, due to the pain, but having two in.  However, my clinic are just about to publish statistics about eset versus double transfers.  Their data shows that there is NO increased chance at having two at all!  Not sure what to do.  So, will see what MRI says in a couple of weeks.  I also asked if I should lose weight.  I knew what the answer would be and he said yes.  It affects fertility success rates and obviously anything that helps would be a bonus.  My chances of pregnancy with a blast are 45-50% but 7% less due to weight.  He said again that the fact that I have been pregnant and then m/c means that we can do this. The fluid is a thing for ladies with endo and they can't really do anything about it.    I started crying once we left as I had it in my head that I would be starting again in a fortnight.  Don't get me wrong, if I want to, I can.  It is entirely up to us.  I just worry that if it doesn't work, I would always wonder 'what if...'.  Time is also precious with the other surgeries that I need and my bladder and general endo getting worse.  so all in, not too sure what to do.  Think that we might try to lose weight for a couple of weeks, see how we get on and then make a decision.  If it is not happening then we may go ahead with the transfer.  It's just more waiting and with no chance of a natural pregnancy, it is hard.

Sorry for the rant.

xx


----------



## LovesChoc

Jo - Thank you my lovely. I am so excited. I am only 2DPT and it already feels like a lifetime. I really am going to go   My DP has already. He is already asking when the earliest I can test is   Your welcome. I hope she is still doing well and is well and truly on the road to recovery. I hope you doing OK to?  

Peppa - I know so exciting. I still can't believe it. I must be at Blast stage now in there if they are still going strong   I have been frying my brain trying to work out at what stage I am at. It was 3 day 8 cell grade A embryo transfer on Friday so I am 2 days past that now so yeh should be at Blast stage now. Is that right? I loved the list that you and Claire did that time. Did you get any pregnancy symptoms?I hope your doing ok. Big day tomorrow with your scan. Good luck with that hun      

Claire - Thank you hun. I still can't believe it. I am very excited but trying to stay realistic at the sametime. If I have worked it out right I should be around the Blast stage now as I had a 3 day transfer depending if it is still all going well in there. I have been trying to work it out like you and Peppa did that time but my head has got very    Sounds like you have had a bit of a nightmare with your dates hun. When are you starting now? At least you and Jo will be cycle buddies how fab is that   Your dad will be looking down on you that day that is for sure my lovley  

Superpie - Thanks hun. Only day 2pt and already going mad   Dp is not helping either as he is worst then me. It is all so very exciting but we are staying realistic too. Your poor thing. What a lot of decisions you have to make. You go with your heart my love. If you feel you want to try and loose the weight then go for it. Then reevaluate after that. It is def a great thing that you have been pregnant before at least you bodies knows how to do it. I have never been pregnant so I am just   that it doesn't spit my embies out!! Keep you chin up hun you will get there    

AFM - Well taking it easy as possible at the mo. Going a bit   but doing ok. Still 11 days to go until test day. I am trying to change my ticker but the laptop is being a pain. I am having dull aches in my tum at the mo and I am aware of my ovs but not massively. I wonder if my AF is gearing up  When am I likely to get that if it comes? Is it a day before test? xx


----------



## peppa pig

Caroline:  I am sure Claire will be alone with a list for you shortly, shes good like that.  I had a/f symtoms and still do I had no idea if it had worked or not til i tested cause the pesseries mimich pregnacy symtoms.  Not sure about af i think its different for everyone for some people it turns up before test day and for some after.  I am afraid you will just have to hang in there and wait.  Testing early is never really a good idea hun i tested the night before.  I have seen so many people send themselves crazy with worry because they tested early.  i think you are correct you would be at blast stage now.  It lovely that you are both so excited i really hope and pray that your dreams come true.

Sugar;  So most of the balls where put back in your court , you seem to have been waiting a while for your results another 2 weeks seems ages for the results to come back. What did they say the odds are with two as your single odds are really high.  I was told i had a 44% chance with two.  Good luck with the two week crash diet

sorry got to dash dogs have just escaped from the garden and are running up the street!!


----------



## dinkydott

hi girls, just had a quick read,
we have dss, so i do try not to go on here to much, and make the most of the time we have with him,

just wanted to post this for caroline,


This is what happens in a 2 day transfer:
1dpt...Embryo is growing and developing
2dpt...Embryo is growing and developing
3dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
4dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
5dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
6dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
7dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
8dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & foetal cells
9dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
10dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops
11dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops
12dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT


This is what happens in a 3 day transfer:
1dpt...Embryo is growing and developing
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
7dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & foetal cells
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
9dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops
10dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT

This is what happens in a 5 day transfer (blasts):
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
5dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & foetal cells
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
7dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops
8dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls,
claire,   your dad looking over us so lovely and my nan and grandad so we have alot of beautiful angels, im testing week before you i think hunni so close again in dates. I know it is horrible when dates alter and hard to get head round it again but that day soon be here sweetie,  enjoy time with dss this weekend i hope you have had a good one  
Sugarpie, oh my lovely what alot of decisions for you, follow your heart sweetie and im   these scan results show some light on the way forward for you and next steps to take, good luck with crash diet i think this tx drugs ect has made me put weight on so im doing same toning up and shedding a few pounds before we start again, no naughty cakes, no crisps and do the rower every night, well that is the plan   i hope your weekend been ok  
Peppa, hi hunni, hope you ok and you caught your dogs  
Caroline, hi hunni, oh bless you i remember the 2ww well you do feel you are going   but it will soon be test date. I remember getting a few pulling feelings and cramps i think the pessaries give alot of symptoms like af hun, i didnt bleed till after test day and once pessaries had stopped .....hospital said that they keep af away for some people,  but i have read some girls bleed before so i think it depends sweetie. Keep away from pee sticks    i didnt buy any till night before as i knew i would be doing them daily   just keep relaxing , feet up, try and do things to take mind off 2ww, and enjoy being pupo hun  
I hope everyone else ok, i have just had dinner and am ready for bed soooo tired, want to stay up and watch cbb but i think it is later tonight so maybe asleep   monday tmr   weekends go so quick but soooo slow when im working them  
Love to all hope you are all ok tonight xxxx


----------



## dinkydott

morning girls, 
ggggrrrrrr monday already,
jo im with you on that,

peppa good luck today my love, i will be thinking of you, and sending you   

sugarpie, oh bless you, alot of things to think about there really, but i guess waiting would be a better option but it is so hard hey, like you said see how you are in a few weeks, big  

jo, my lovely, hope you found getting up today ok, its so cold here,
i had a lovely weekend, didnt do lots yesterday, just fun day in doors, and dinner, i dont really watch cbb, i went off it, oh re the march april thread, i may join also, but i have joioned feb/march thread when that started, so got to no girls on there, and want to stay, altough i will be the last to tst, so might also join, the march/april thread, as i nno what these threads are like and once girls start testing ect, they seem to go there own ways, and i wont have no one to hold my hand, xx

xxxx


----------



## LovesChoc

Peppa - Thanks my lovely. You have put my mind out rest. Questions that I should of asked at the clinic but was so excited over the ET that my mind went so blank!! I had an idea that the pessaries mimicked pregnancy. Its not easy is it. You can't help by symptom spot. Sends you   I think the earliest I will test is the night before. I have one 10miu test. I will have to get DP to hide it before so I don't get tempted by it. Thanks my lovely. I really do hope it works for us but I do understand that we will be very lucky if it works the first time for us. Good luck today with your scan hun. Will be thinking about you  

Claire - Thank you so much my lovely for putting that info up. It is so helpfully. DP really likes it as he can follow it and know what is happening in there. Makes him feel apart of it all. And it also helps me visualise to. Hope you doing ok?  

Jo - Thanks for the info hun re AF. I wasn't sure when to expect it. I forgot to ask the question at the clinic as my mind was in a whirl with it all. I know the pessaries do give pregnancy like symptoms. Its never easy is it   When do you stop the pessaries? is it the day before test? Or do I keep using them until they have run out? Hope your doing ok?  

Superpie - Hope your doing ok my lovely 

Princess - Hope your doing ok my lovely  

Flygirl - Hope you and the little one are doing ok? 

AFM - Well at home resting still. Going nuts watching daytime tele   I didn't realise how much rubbish was on. Counting down the days. God it is going to drag and im going to drive you all   with me going on


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls,
peppa, hi sweetie i hope all went well today with scan     
Claire, hi hunni, yes mondays   and cold   but home now   i havnt joined yet and nearly did that thread but thought maybe easier for me to start the later one, we always got each other here too to hold our hands and keep us from going    
Love chocs, hi hunni glad you are taking it easy, as for pessaries when i got my bfn result i was told to stop them if you get bfp then you continue for quite a while my clinic said........ maybe till scan not sure but clinic will let you know sweetie  
Sugarpie, hope you ok sweetie thinking of you  
Princess, christina hope you both well   xxx


----------



## peppa pig

Hello my friends

Just a short post to say how today went sadly not good there was a yolk sack but not much else,  I am ok having been here before but maybee it hasn't sunk in, can't believe i am heading for mc number 4!  But hey i have my snowbabies which is a comfort. love and hugs


----------



## josjourney

Peppa, i am so so sorry my darling to hear your news i am truly heartbroken for you    It is so cruel hunni. Take care of you and dp and we are always here   xxxxx


----------



## dinkydott

peppa awh hunni, im so sorry darling, my heart goes out to you and dh, i just want to give you a big  ......but a cyber one will have to do, 
we are all here for you,
and your so right sweeti, you have them snowbabies,  
sending my love, xxxxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Peppa,

I am so sorry my lovely.     My heart goes out to you and DH.  I know that there is nothing that I can say but know that I am thinking about you and that we are hear for you at anytime.   

xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Loveschoc:  Hope that you are resting up.  Yeah, daytime tv is so bad.  I think the wee table thing as I could have an idea on what should be happening everyday.

Peppa:  They have said that the odds are 45-50% with set or double.  The exact same.  That is for a woman my age with blasts but doesn't take into account my endo etc... as diff to know exact effect.       

Jo:  Thanks.  Hope that your mum is getting stronger every day and that you are well.

Claire:  Glad to hear that you had a nice weekend and hope that you are feeling well.

Hi to all the other ladies.

xx


----------



## dinkydott

hi my lovely ladys 

just jummping on to see if your all ok,

peppa been thinking about you, how are you my darling,


----------



## peppa pig

well i was ok until i just wrote a whole post and lost it....dammit so this one will be the edited version

Hello everyone where you all gone??  thank you all for your kind thoughts and cuddles

Claire:  Your blood appointment must be soon?

Lovechocs: Hope your ok hun and still taking thing easy are you going stir crazy?

Jos:  Hi hun, mum still improving are her results back yet?

Sugar:  Well if the odds are no differnet why just one does that mean the odds are better with one then?

AFM:  hoping for a miracle on Monday,  not keen to have a d & c or medication any time soon hope nature will take it course one way or the other.  I have my follow up on 22 Feb not keen to go back to work till after then.  Being strong and just getting on really.  Bigs hugs everyone .....oh and telly is rubbish tonight


----------



## dinkydott

peppa ......sorry hunni whats happing monday, im   .......glad your ok thou, your follow up will soon come round, also i def dont blame you not going back to work just yet, you need you time and work can wait,x
yep tv is poo pants tonight, my dp has god dam fotti on, bo, bo,
im of for a bath in a bit with candles lush,
um yeah iv got my bloods appt on the 6th of feb, hey you fancy you remembering its not far off 

oh and are any of you on **, i want to be your friends xxlol


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls,
peppa, morning sweetie been thinking of you   yes i wouldnt go back to work untill you feel strong enough hunni, have you got another scan monday? yes tv was poo last night apart from cbb   what am i going to do when it finishes   
Claire, morning hunni, hope you are ok counting the days now   my calender has all dates on now 6 weeks monday till i start dr going to fly by, yes im on face book dont go on it much though what pic is on it i will try and find you, hope you have a good day sweetie  
Lovechocs, hows 2ww going hunni are you   yet   hope you are ok  
sugarpie, morning sweetie, hope you are ok thinking of you   any results yet from mri scan?
christina, princess hope you both ok  
AFM.... day off today as working weekend, mum is coming to me soon to have a nice soak in the bath as she only has a shower at home i think that will do her good nice bubbly bath, then we are having lunch, mum is getting better she has got to have a scan done as some of her tests was out of range so they want to check, she still gets tired but not as much as she was, just lovely to see her getting back to normal and       scan be ok they said it is just to check all ok so i think peace of mind by having it done. Well it is wet wet wet here today so wont be doing much going to my my niece later as she is 2 today so all the family be there nice to have a little catch up. Take care all and hope you all have a nice day    xxxxx


----------



## peppa pig

Hi huns it miserable here today as well rain rain more rain

Yes i have another scan on Monday i have been warned that thing are unlikely to change but it can happen.

Going to go shopping later think i will cook roast chicken tonight

enjoy the party Jos especially the jelly and ice cream!!

Claire i am not on ******** sorry hun


----------



## dinkydott

morning girlys,

hi jo, awh your mum is on the up, thats fab news, and having a lovely bubbly bath at yours, wil do her a world of good,  with you for scan, 
and have a lovey day with family, happy birthday to you niece, awh 2 today, what have you got her,
i will pm my last name so you can find me,  
eeeek iv just looked at my dates and i have 4 weeks 2 days tel dr starts,
if and only if im not late ike last month, just need to call clinic when she is here,

peppa, awh your not on **, oh well,  
oh hunni, im   for you also for monday, there is hope,

sugar hunni, how are you,any sign of them results,

caroline, helo pupo lady, how are you holding out, hope your ok my love, xx


----------



## josjourney

Claire, hi hunni yes pm me last name and i will find you, i know will fly now wow 4 weeks for you till dr, funny how we do different drugs times ect different clinics, im sure i am short protocol. Lets hope af behaves this month and arrives on time hun. I had a lovely day and party we got her clothes the cutiest dress and denim waistcoat and some tops all pinks and lemon very cute. It was nice all family together, hope you have a nice evening hunni  
Peppa, im                  for monday hunni i really am, i have got everything crossed sweetie. No jelly and ice cream but yummy chocolate cale with smarties on   i had fun playing with the dolls house i would of loved that as a little girl   take care hunni enjoy your roast dinner sounds yummy. 
Big hi to everyone hope you all ok xxxxxx


----------



## dinkydott

morning....jo i will pm now,
awh the cloths sound lovely, glad you had a nice time, yeah your problem short protocol by the sounds of it, im dr on 18thfeb, ec 27th march, seems so long,
i could not pm you last night or even get on here, nightmare night, our electric went out at 5.00 and didnt come back on tell 9.30, no dinner only cheese sandwiches, and sat in candle light, bathed in candles light, he he then me and DP went to be about 7 .....had to do something, Lil, the hole of out village was pitch black, dint even now why yet,
was not impressed,
hope you have a good Friday,xx


----------



## josjourney

Claire, hi hunni, i will take a look at ** and find ya  bless what a night but how romantic sweetie i just love candles but it is scarey aswell with no lights we had big power cut once and we had to use torches it was ok 1st night but 2nd night i wasnt impressed  you dont realise how much you miss it. I feel like that it seems ages to wait still but as we know time sure flys you are a week before me but DR for longer, i hope we are ok on the drugs this time at least we have an idea what to expect.  Enjoy your evening hunni  xxxx
Big hi to everyone today i hope we are all well   xxxxx


----------



## dinkydott

hi jo my lovely, 
yes sweeti look for me, i will look on ** when i get home, (not long now)
you had it 2 nights, omg,poor you, i do hope it stays on tonight, cant belive it happened, dont normaly happen now a days, i said to dp, oh no the end is near, 2012, and power is going already, luckly my food was all ok in frezzer, and fridge,
what have you planned for tonight, im just going to chill once dinner is done, fridays are hard work for me xx


----------



## LovesChoc

Hi Ladies hope your all ok? Sorry I have been AWOL for a few days.

Peppa - I am so sorry hun to hear your news. Like you said at least you have snowbabies so you don't have to go through the drugs. I   that it comes on naturally for you as I am sure a D&C will not be very nice at all. Sending you loads of love and  ^hug me^

Claire - I am doing ok my lovely thank you. Trying very hard not to symptom spot and have hid the couple of tests that I had just so I don't get the urge to use then to early. I do think that it hasn't worked I am afraid to say as I have very achy ovaries and just like AF is going to pop up any min   I start back o work on Mon so will take my mind off it a bit. How are things with you?  

Jo - Hi hun. I am doing ok my lovely. Trying hard not to symptom spot which is driving me nuts. I have been resting but have been out shopping and things but taking it easy. Dull ache going on at the mo in my ov's which really feels like AF is on her way   I have still got 6 days until test day   Back to work Mon though so should help take my mind off things. How are things with you my lovely? How is your mum?  

Superpie - Yes I have been my lovely. I have been out shopping to but have taken it easy. The Jeremy Kyle show is a right eye opener. Makes me so mad the young girls and boys on there that are getting pregnant almost for the fun of it. I feel so sorry for the children. Where is the justice in this world Sorry for the wee rant!! How are things with you my lovely?  

AFM - Well I am 7dpt and doing ok. I haven't gone to   this past week. Trying hard not to symptom spot but that is easier said then done. I am having such probs with my pessaries at the mo. I can't get them out of the packet without them breaking in half no matter how hard I try not to and no matter how I open them. Its bad enough having to do it just the once!!!! It may be that its a bad batch and they are broken already. At the moment I am sitting here with aching Ov's they feel exactly like my AF is going to be coming at anytime which has me worried. I am just   that they are still burrowing away in there. Also the clinic phoned and we don't have any snowbabies which was a real shame   xxx


----------



## peppa pig

Lovchocs:  Glad to hear from you hang on in there hun,  re: pessaries i did exactly the same for quite a few days  then i realise you have to open them from the top you pull them appart from the top theres  flaps there not that easy to see if i remember right the top is ribbed its there that you'll find the flaps but trust me they are there.... so when you find them one side of the flap in one hand/fingers and the other flat in the other hand  pull and it peals appart 

Power cut !!!! hope we don't get one any time soon  

Hi everyone else have a good weekend whoop whoop not long to go Claire and Jos


----------



## LovesChoc

Peppa - I have found the flaps and pull them apart but half way down the pesserie breaks or is already broken!!   So annoying. I am trying so hard. I have even tried opening them from the other end!!!


----------



## dinkydott

hi lovechoc......please dont think like that, the pains could mean any thing hunni, you wont no darling tell test day, and glad you are stepping away from the  pee stick, or i would send the   round,
your doing so well, in away its good your going back to work monday darling, keep your mind on other things, leading up to it, how are you sleeping,
sorry to hear you have no snowbabies, of are so stricted what they freeze, compeared to some clinic, ofu say if they freeze not so good ones then when they thaw they wont last or loose cells, so not good ems, so not to waist time they dont freeze them and put women through the fet only to get nothing, they no there stuff, but i do think you just never no, and i have none ladys to have low cell ems frozen and go on to get there bfp, so how does that work,  

hi peppa, yes powercut was a night mare, and i hope you dont get it your end,  yes not long now hunni, 4 weeks tell i dr, infact its coming round so fast now, so im over it being delayed, i would of been starting this sunday, i called my clinic yesterday, to see if they got my chlamydia test results, and chase them up about me starting next af, im so worried things would change again, but she said im def starting and just to call when she shows, 
how are you, have you a busy weekend ahead, or just chilling,


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls,
claire found you on ** sweetie  hope electric stays on for you now, as for weekend im working   but had nice evening we got a chinese very yummy   im ready to go to bed shortly tho as up at 6 tmr, hope you and dp had a nice night  
Peppa, hi hun, hope you been ok   yes not long for me and claire we are wearing calenders out now im sure   i hope you got a nice weekend planned very cold so if i was off def be a duvet day tmr, take care sweetie  
Lovechocs, hunni you are doing so so well to stay away from wee wee sticks, i know you are so aware of every twinge and pull and it drives you potty   but as for pessaries i cant remember them breaking up, not sure why they doing that hunni. Im sorry to hear no snowbabies hunni, like claire said they are so strict on what to freeze i think. Hope you have a lovely weekend  
sugarpie, hi hunni hope you are ok  
princess, christina  
Im off to bed girls i will catch up at some point over weekend i hope you all ok sweetdreams xxxx


----------



## LovesChoc

Morning ladies hope your all ok?

A quick update as a bit of a full on day for me today. So I am sorry it is going to be a me email.

The pessaries have sorted themselves out. The second box seems to be ok. I am so glad. The first box must of been a dodgy one.

You are all going to tell me off and send the   round. I crumbled yesterday and tested on a 10miu pee stick. I did get a faint second line and then this morning I tested on a First Response and got a second line again but this one was much stronger. I know I shouldn't of tested as it could be a false reading but it is so lovely to see the positive line after not ever seeing one for 8 years. I can't stop looking at it. I know I still have a long way to go. I just   that what ever is going on in there keeps going.

I am very bloated and still quite crampy but no sign of AF. Boobs are massive   but not to painful. I also just feel generaly drained. Roll on Thursday!!


----------



## peppa pig

ummmmm your naughty,  but if the lines are getting darker thats a good sign, where are you on the Little list Claire posted? when does trigger shot leave? i think its around 10 post ec sure the other ladies will be alone soon to clarify soon.

Afm:  Had second scan today and..... they found a heart beat..... however measuring small 6.2 when should be 7.5 mmmmmm rescan in 2 weeks.  I am so happy though     little one stays strong and catches up


----------



## LovesChoc

Peppa - I know I am naughty. I am 10dp 3dt today. My EC was on the 10th Jan and my ET was on the 13th Jan. So I am hoping that the trigger shot should be out of my system and that it is showing true  
That is fab news re your little one. How come they missed it on your first scan on the 16/1? And what made you get re-scanned? I am so pleased hun sending you loads of


----------



## LovesChoc

Ladies - Do you count the ET as day 1 or would it be the following day that is classed as day 1? xx


----------



## peppa pig

Hi i think its the day after egg collection.  hense i egg collection on the 14th Dec and egg transfer on the 19th, day 5 transfer and you had a day 3 hope that makes sense


----------



## LovesChoc

Peppa - So the trigger shot should be out of my system by now? God I hope so. Very achey this afternoon but no show so far. I hate this bloody waiting its horrible!!


----------



## princess29

Hi girlies sorry ive been away so long, im a bit   at the moment!!   

Seems ive missed a lot but now ive read all of your post can't remember anything    these days thats not unusual! 

Loveschoc, Wow looking good, im sure your trigger would be gone the clinic say you should test until 2 weeks to make sure its gone but after googling when I tested early it seems 10 days from the day you do trigger is enough for it to leave    some ladies are different but that seems general, and if its getting darker then im sure its real as it would be getting fainter if HCG in the trigger. I did the same and tested 6 days early!    

peppapig, so sorry to see what you have been through, great news today. I must say im suprised at your clinic scanning so early anyway as you would have only been 4 weeks? Normally a HB doesnt show on a scan until after 5 weeks, our clinic wouldnt scan me until 5 weeks after the transfer making me 7 weeks pregnant.    I hope this is the case and it was just too early.    and   for everything to be ok for you. xxx

 for everyone else and a promised to get on here more!


----------



## LovesChoc

Princess - My trigger shot was on the 9th jan so 14 days ago. I hope its out   I have very bad achey crampy AF type pains going on so it could be a false reading and AF on her way   I couldn't wait. I am terrible. I had a test lurking about and it got the better of me. I have never seen the 2 lines before so it was so amazing to see even if it is a false reading


----------



## dinkydott

hi girlys,

oh i dont no what to say first,  

peppa, whoooh on your scan, and heartbeat thats just amazling good news, im so so pleased for you, baby is hanging on in there, and how mad they could not pick one up the other days,
whi cares hey this is now and heartbeat is there, big   and sending you my love,xxx

caroiline, you are naughty, but i would take thsi as a good sign, ye like the otheres have said its 10 day so i belive hunni for tigger to get out, omg, i think we can say you are preggers,    .....  for test day but, i think we no what it will be, xxxxxx

hi princess how are you, you been busy darling, xxx


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls,
peppa, im so pleased scan went well and there is a heart beat fantastic news sweetie,     with you this little one holds on and has caught up by next scan and all is good       xxx
Lovechocs, you naughty girl  but wow great news there is a line sweetie i think 10 days is right for trigger to be out of system it is looking good hunni keeping everything crossed for otd  xxx
Princess, hi hunni hope you are ok  xxx
Claire, hi sweetie cycle buddie   how are you? hope you not working too hard today  xxx
Sugarpie, hi hunni hope you ok  xxx
Christina, hi hun how are you and jack doing? hope you all ok  xxx
AFM...... weekend busy working   but off today recovering   have been chilling most of day so feel better for it, hope everyone ok some great news on here today   xxxx


----------



## LovesChoc

Claire - Thanks hun. You have made me feel loads better. I was really worrying that the trigger shot would still be in my system. I had that horrible sinking feeling. Sat here at the mo though and have horrible cramping in my Ov's and achy lower back just like AF is in her way. I keep checking in my kegs to see if she has shown up. Nothing at the moment. Is this normal I am   so hard that I am preggers. Thurs just seems like a lifetime away to me at the mo. I am going     I hope your doing ok my lovely. Not long until start for you  

Jo - Thanks my lovely. You and Claire have mad me feel so much better. I do have bad cramping in my Ov's and back ache so I have to keep checking my kegs to see if AF has arrived. I am   she stays away and what I am feeling is the little embies burying away in there settling down for a 9 month stay   How are you doing my lovely. Sounds like you had a nice relaxing day hun


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Peppa - I am so happy for you.  Fantastic news.  let's hope that the wee one keeps going strong.

Caroline:  Wow!  A tentative congrats.  I had all the symptoms that you are describing when I got my positive.  Fingers crossed.

Claire, Princess and Jo:  Hope that you are well.

Christina###;  How is baby Jack doing?

Afm, just plodding along.  Hospital appt tomorrow so hoping to get MRI results, finally.  having real bother with  my bladder recently.

xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

LovesChoc said:


> Sat here at the mo though and have horrible cramping in my Ov's and achy lower back just like AF is in her way. I keep checking in my kegs to see if she has shown up. Nothing at the moment. Is this normal


Just your friendly mod sticking her head round the corner! I had exactly the same, I was certain that AF was coming, I spoke on here about what I was going to do differently next cycle, getting fitter, losing a bit more weight, eating healthier etc etc, you could have knocked me down with a feather when I got a BFP! I was stunned!!! The result is on the sofa, sucking her thumb, watching Sesame Street at the moment! Don´t lose hope.

Sue


----------



## LovesChoc

Superpie - Thank you my lovely. The cramping was horrible. I really thought I was going to come on. It eased off around 10pm just before I was heading to bed. A little bit crampy this morning but nothing compared to yesterday. Got luck tomorrow hun. I hope it goes well. Sorry to hear your bladder is playing up again  

Sue - So nice to hear from someone who has gone through the same. I was almost close to getting a ST ready as I felt sure AF was going to arrive any minute. The cramping eased off just before I headed to bed. A wee bit crampy today but nothing compared to yesterday. I am glad it is a good sign!!  

Peppa - Hope your ok my lovely?  

Claire - Hope your ok my lovely?  

Jo - Hope you ok my lovely?  

Princess - Hope all is ok with you my lovely?  

AFM -Well cramping eased off just before I went to bed. I felt sure AF was going to show. I got an ST out already. Feel a bit crampy this morning and hungry even though I have had my bowl of Crunchy nut!!! I tested again this morning on another First Response and the second line appeared again and was even darker then yesterday. I am   that it keeps going. Roll on Thursday official test date. xx


----------



## princess29

Loves Choc, I pretty sure that your preggers hunny, 14 days is plenty of time for the trigger to leave and the test wouldnt be getting darker.    My early symptoms were a achey back, in fact it was the 1st thing that I noticed - about a week after ET, and crampy pains, try not to worry hun as its just the embies bedding down in their new home.    I remember a few really painful ones and was terrified but am still here pregnant at 26 weeks. xxx

Claire, yes hun very busy at work sorting stuff out for Mat leave, my last day is only about 6 or so weeks away now!   Hows things with you now? 

Jo, gkad to here you are getting some rest yesterday, you sound so busy all the time!!   

Sugarpie, Hope your results come back ok.


----------



## LovesChoc

Princess - Its 15 days since trigger shot. I had it at 9pm on the 9/1/12. I hope it is. I think I am but I don't want to speak to soon if you know what I mean. Thats why Thursday is so important as that is the official test day and I will be using the test that the clinic gave me. If that makes a difference   and if that is positive then I feel like I can def say I am. Silly I know    It is so exciting for you my lovley. 26 weeks. And only 6 weeks until Mat leave. Lucky Devil


----------



## dinkydott

hi girls....

jo hi hunni, yes cycle buddys was ment to be, im just waiting for af now,
glad you had a lovely relaxing day off yesterday,

caroline,     all they way to thursday, and whooh the line is getting stronger, xx

princess, how fab, 6 weeks left at work, then time for you time my darling,

sugarpie, good luck for your appt for tomorrow, x


----------



## LovesChoc

Claire - Yep it sure is hun. I need to go and buy a couple more First Response tonight. keep them the same. I am   that it keeps going. Roll on Thursday. Its been the longest week of my life so far and its only Tuesday GGGGRRRRR


----------



## peppa pig

Hi everyone

Lovechocs:  Congratulations it really sounds positive, when do you stop the pessaries i stopped the night before test day but all clinics are different. The pains are normal hun theres a thread waiting for early scan in the pregnancy board i haven't joined it but have been reading their posts and a/f pains and all sorts of pains are normal hun, its really confusing  getting pains but you have those lines so all is looking good.

Claire:  Waiting on the witch again but this time its all systems go!

Jos:  Its nearly your time to, how you feeling its great that you and Claire will be Buddy's again

Princess:  Not long to go now,  what have you got planned for when you finish work, its exciting have you bought much in the pink department.

Sugar:  Hope your appointment goes well have you decided about whether to have one or two blasto's yet.  Only one of mine took.

AFM: terrified not good really haven't really come across any positive outcomes for similar situations.


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls,
lovechocs, this all sounds very positive sweetie im sure thursday will be the same nice dark line   good advice from girls re the cramps bedding in signs im         all looks great hunni  
Claire hi sweetie, yes the dreaded af wait im hope she behaves and shows on time for you, mine are so good recently but i bet when im waiting she will be naughty , hope your day was ok hunni  
Peppa, hiya hunni thinking of you sweetie and im         for next scan  
Sugarpie, hi hunni hope appt went ok and you got the results, been thinking of you today  
Princess hi hunni wow 6 weeks to go till maternity leave time has gone so quickly i hope you are ok sweetie


----------



## princess29

Loveschoc, Completely understand hun, I was exactly the same before OFD I used to wake up at stupid time then rush downstairs to test and then compare the test with the days before   I dont think I relaxed until I got a CB digi +3, in fact actually im still not completely relaxed but you know what I mean    I also remember doing a HPT at about 10 weeks pregnant and it being lighter and freaking out, until I found out they start to get lighter after 8 weeks when your placenta takes over!! DOH And that was after 3 scans.    Have you tested today? 

Peppa pig, try not to worry to much hun, there can be lots of reasons for it to happen and its still very early with the scans, there is only so much they can tell this early, the mainthing is you have a HB which is brilliant. On another forum I go on a lady went for an early scan and basically got told there was virtual no hope, they scanned a week later and all was ok, shes now 27 weeks pregnant    I know its hard but take each day at a time. I will be    for you and baby. 

Jo and Claire, yes I know Mat leave its crazy!! Trying to get organised at work and teach everyone is   I have been there 10 years doing my job so its difficult to even know what I do as I do it without thinking now. 

Peppa, im going to pamper myself on mat leave, walk the dog and read in the garden!! I was given loads of vouchers for beauty treatments at christmas so am going to keep them all until then. And yes we have a lovely pink wardrobe now.    but nothing else really, going to start the nursery soon and start buying bits after the scan next week.


----------



## LovesChoc

Peppa - Thank you my lovely. I think I finish the pessaries tonight. I only have a couple left anyway. I will check with the unit tomorrow if their test I use tomorrow still gives me the Positive as I have to phone and let them know   Cramping has eased up a lot. Still have a little cramping going on. My stomach is not as swollen either and I have managed to do one of the buttons up on my trousers today   Thanks for the info re the board. I will pop and have a look. Sorry your still feeling terrified. I know its easy for me to say but stay strong and positive and I am sure that little bean will hang on in there    

Jo - Yes it does hun. I am   that I get a positive with the clinics test tomorrow. I feel like that is the one I need to be a positive on and then I can start to really believe that I am. I know it is   as I tested again this morning and I still am getting a strong line on the First Response. Still have slight cramping but nothing compared to how it was and my tum is not as swollen. How are things with you? and how is your mum?  

Princess - So glad its not just me. I was studying this mornings and yesterdays test trying to see if todays is darker. I even got my DP to have a look and tell me what one he thought looked darker but I didn't tell him which was which. Thank god he choose this mornings test   Which one is the CB digi +3? If I am like this now I will be a nightmare through out. The next step for me is tomorrow's result is a positive is the scan. That is going to be a toughie!!  

Claire - Hope you ok my lovely?  

Superpie - Hope your ok my lovely?  

AFM - Well still going   tested again this morning and I have another Strong line on the First Response. I was comparing it to yesterdays and it looks slightly darker but to be honest I think its as dark as it can go. Roll on tomorrow. I will feel so much better if the clinic's test comes up with a positive. When will I have a scan? Does anyone know? xx


----------



## peppa pig

Lovechoc:  dark lines already....... could be twins? i found i had really bad tummy cramps but it was trapped wind which eased of when i stopped the pessaries. Scan will be approx 3 weeks from test date.

Princess:  Thanks, hope your right,  hope its DH thats going to be doing the nursery decorating. Bet you got loads of pink bargains in the sale. Pampering sounds lovely, how come you have another scan i thought the 20 weeks was the last one, will be lovely to see little mini princess agian,  does mini princess have a name yet? 

Jos: Hope the witch plays ball, when is she due?  

Claire:  Have you started acupuncture again yet?

AFM:  Well much the same really,  have woke up with a painfull knee very odd as haven't banged it.


----------



## LovesChoc

Peppa - I know. The positive line is just a little lighter then the control line on the test. Twins would be fab   Surly I would feel more pregnant though. All I have is a crampy tummy and slightly sore boobs but they are quite swollen. My taste or smell hasn't changed and I don't feel tired or sick. Don't want to wish this on myself   Also I hope this is not (TMI). Yesterday and today when I have put a pessaries in. I don't have applicators   It feels totally different up there. It feels really swollen and a a lot tighter up there. Would you know if this is normal or as a result of the pessaries? 3 weeks wow that is a long time until the scan. I will def go    Painfull Knee!! that is odd. Maybe your other half kicked you in the night?


----------



## peppa pig

i also had no applicator and noticed differences,  odd but don't know if it is realevent or not, i personally found the symptoms subsided when i stopped pessaries,  still there but not as intense. Don't focus on symptoms hun you will drive yourself insane if you do.


----------



## LovesChoc

Peppa - I know I will. I have switched off now. Its up to good ole Mother Nature now xx


----------



## LovesChoc

Good morning ladies. I hope your all ok?

Well I think I can now let my hair down and officially say I got a   this morning. Such a relief seeing that line on the Clinics test this morning. I am   hard now that the little one stays with me and gets stronger and stronger xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Excellent news Loveschoc!!!!  Enjoy the next 8 1/2 months!!!    I hope it all goes smoothly for you. 

Sue


----------



## LovesChoc

Sue - Thank you very much my lovely   xx


----------



## peppa pig

Lovechocs:  So happy for you, official congratulations

morning everyone else


----------



## LovesChoc

Peppa - Thank you my lovely. Got another 2ww now from Monday for the scan and I have to do another test in a weeks time to see if the HCG level is high, God I am   so hard that it continues. How are things with you?


----------



## peppa pig

Do your tests show your hcg level? Yip another 2ww is all fun, take it easy and make sure you get spoilt.

My knee is better!


----------



## dinkydott

hello, just a quick one, as working, yay caroline, thats is great, best wishes to you and dh,  well done xx


----------



## LovesChoc

Peppa - No none of the tests I have used show the HCG level. The one from the clinic didn't nor do the First Response. Can you get them then? Glad you knee is ok. That was very odd    

Claire - Thank you hun. I can't believe it really. I am   so hard that the little one or ones stay with me. Hope your ok?


----------



## peppa pig

hi lovechocs the only one i know off is the clear blue digital with conception indicator

Claire:  Hope your not working to hard

AFM just joined netflix off to watch my first film on the wii


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls,
just popped on quickly to say a hugh congratulations to lovechocs                         im so happy hunni for you and dh take it easy now and feet up


----------



## LovesChoc

Good morning ladies. Hope your all ok? Wooohooo its Friday  

Peppa - Sorry being very slow here   Clear Blue digi that comes up how many weeks you are? Does that then drop if the HCG level drops? Netflix not heard of that. What film do you have lined up?  

Jo - Thank you my lovely. I still can't believe it. Hope your doing ok?  

Claire/Princess/Sugerpie - Hope you all ok my lovelys?  

AFM - Still can't believe that I have my first ever BFP after 8 or so years of trying. I don't think it will ever sink in. Boobs are quite hot which is a very odd feeling and also still slight crampy and hot in my tum to which is also strange!! xx


----------



## peppa pig

Morning everyone

Claire: your snow shoes should come in handy VERY soon.

Lovechocs:  If i was you i would steer clear of the clear blue as they are renowned for being unreliable and causing unnecessary worry,  i think the clinic just want you to check that the test is till positive in a week.  netflicks is new you watch loads of films / TV programmes unlimited for £6 month through games consoles on your TV or your PC. 

hope everyone has a lovely day


----------



## LovesChoc

Peppa - Ok thanks for the advice. I will steer well clear. They haven't given me another one of their tests so I persume I just do a normal test? I have been using First Response. Which ones do you use? How are you feeling?


----------



## peppa pig

lovechocs:  i would stick with what you have been using i used sainsburys normal and the digitals,  and i  was naughty and did use the clear blue as well. 

i am feeling much the same really, its agony all this wait and see


----------



## dinkydott

good afternoon my lovely girls,

how are we all,

caroline, i see your new ticker....that will so come round,

pepper you ok my lovely,

afm, whooooh my af came today early, which mean ec will be sooner than thought, instead of week 26th march, it willl be 19th march, whoooh i so happy, meaning i will be dr for less, because iv in a diff slot, if af would of came when should of then i would of been in a later slot, cant call clinic tell monday thou, because i need full flow, in morning, and she only came this afternoon,

omg, can you tell im happy to see her, xx


----------



## LovesChoc

Peppa- Might pop into Sainsburys and get a couple of thier digi ones. I only thought that Clearblue did one. I can imagine hun. Im going nuts already waiting for my 7 week scan. How many weeks were you?  

Claire -      Its funny how we couldn't wait for the    to arrive but normally hate the sight of her. I so pleased for you that she is here and that you will be on a earlier cycle     I hope so. Seems a life time away at the mo


----------



## peppa pig

Claire:  Whop Whop   glad shes here, and early what a lovely suprise... eeekkk your turn next hun  

Lovechocs: i am suposed to be 8 weeks and 2 days


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

I seem to have missed so much!

Caroline:  Woo hoo!  fantastic news.  Congratulations.  you must be over the moon.  Yes, your hcg drops if preg ending as mine did so I am sure that they just want you to do a wee test to show that all is well.  Take care.  Scan soon.

Claire:  That is great that af early.  Not too long now at all.

Peppa/Princess/Jo:  I hope that you are all well.  I have missed so much and will need to catch up.  Runnning out door in 5 mins the now.

Afm, well I finally got the results of my MRI scan.  Bladder seems fine on it and although I should be happy, I am really struggling at the moment as I need to pee constantly and also think that I may be leaking a tiny bit of urine although it may be discharge.  I don't know.  Sorry if too much info.  So they have decided to perform a cystoscopy and urethral dilatation.  has anyone ever had this?  I am ok with the cystoscopy but not sure about the dilatation.  Any experiences?  The scan showed active severe endo in my pouch of Douglas which I thought was all removed the last time as well as severe adhesions from the surgeries.  They also think that there might be two fistulas and not just the one.  I am gutted.  My colo-rectal surgeon is going to perform an eua at the same time as the cystoscopy to try and have a look.  They also said that my ovaries are stuck and immobile!  News to me!

xx


----------



## dinkydott

thanks girls,

21days to go, and im back on the rollercoaster, 2nd time lucky me thinks   

sugar, hunni, sorry half of that went over my head, so cant help you with half of it, iv never heard or had cystoscopy and urethral dilatation. iv only had a lap and dye sorry, what a lot to take in darling, and getting told more bad news ie ovaries are stuck and immobile! where are they stuck, and how comes this was not notice at ec, or scans, so next step is cystoscopy and urethral dilatation.did they say long you will have to wait for this?
sending you my love, xxx


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls,
*claire *             she arrived im so pleased and 21 days till dr omg that will soon be here. Hope belly ok take it easy weekend sweetie xxx
*Sugarpie*, hi sweetie like claire i have no idea what all those tests are hunni sorry, when can they perform this procedure, do they think that is what may have stuck the ovaries?? I hope and pray they get things moving with appts for you, i can imagine you are gutted hun not the news you wanted, but they do great things now and will get all this sorted i just hope you dont have to wait too long, always thinking of you and sending         xxx
*Lovechocs,* hi hunni how are you? not long till scan that will soon be here xxx
*Peepa.* how are you lovely, is your scan next week? im     for you xxx
Princess, christina hope you all ok xxx
AFM..... dreaded fluey type bug hit me so have been sleeping through it, family had the sickness bug went round everyone been a poorly few days  but feel bit better today.just resting for me this weekend  i hope everyone ok xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Claire:  Thanks and it is not long until you start at all.    The op is just to do with my bladder, not ovaries.  Stuck by adhesions that I have from my surgeries I think.  My last ec was fine although sometimes they can find my ovaries and sometimes they can't when I get scanned so I woulld think that that means that they are moving about.  Who knows!  Consultant said that if I hadn't heard in a few weeks then to phone his secretary to I guess I will need to wait and see.

Jo:  Sorry to hear that you are feeling poorly and I hope that you are feeling better soon.

Hi to all the other ladies and hope that you and bumps are doing well.

xx


----------



## LovesChoc

Good morning ladies. Hope you all ok and have had a good weekend?

Peppa - I am 5 weeks tomorrow. The time is dragging already until my first scan. I should be 7w + 1 day then.  

Sugerpie - Yes I sure am. I still can't believe it.  Only 5 weeks tomorrow though so very early days. It def is nerve wracking. Not sure what any of those procedures are my lovely. I have only ever had Lap and dye. Sorry to hear about your endo and stuck ovaries. When are you going in to have this sorted?  

Claire - Not long to go now hun. Back on th e  train  

Jo - I am doing ok thank you apart from a slight cold. Of all the times to get one. i hope it doesn't cause any probs with my embies? It can't come quick enough my lovely. Another 2ww for me!!! Sorry to hear your fluey. So many bugs flying around at the mo  

AFM - Nothing to report other then this 2ww for the scan is killen me. No symptoms other then swollen boobs and still getting slight cramping. If I have worked it out right I should be around 5 weeks tomorrow. I have to do another test on Thursday. I did one on Sat and the positive line appeared very strong even before the control line appeared. At first I thought I had a duff test. Can I use a hot water bottle yet? I sit with my back facing a window and i get such a draft and my back is getting very cold   xx


----------



## dinkydott

hi girls,

hope you all had a lovely weekend,

caroline, awh hunni, i bet it is doing your head in, im not sure about the hot water bottle, but if that was me i would not, as ems dont like heat, and i think untell you get a heart beat, which is around you scan date, then dont, put a jumper round your back, just be safe hunni, but its up to you, can you not call the clinic and ask,
yes not long now,for me,



afm, very busy weekend went to my sil with dss and stayed the night, then sunday me and my brother spent the day with my dss niece and nephew, took them to a ball park and then swimming followed my a kfc, then back to my town,
while i was a away my dp was left to get on with things, he went out sat night, ended up round his brothers mates house, fair enough, then some how he ended up with a jack russel, the guy house who he went round had it and didnt want it, the poor thing was left in kitchen all the time dp said it was so cold in there, so he said he could not just leave her there,
im not sure how old she is but she is still young, his brother is going to call his mate and get info, but its def ours now, the guy has already said he dont want it back,
her name was ziggy, but im not keeping that, i asked the children what they like and they all decided they wanted Jessica, and she come to it all ready, she is such a sweeti, and loves begin with my other dog and running around the house, she really loves my dp, every time he talks, she looks at him, follows him every where, and when he went to work this morning she was looking for him all around, bless her, her hero,
but hey i cant leave dp alone for 5 mins hey....did make me laugh when he told me yesterday he had a present for me when i get home, i thought it was flowers not a lovely Little new member to our family


----------



## princess29

Hi girls, 

Just coming on quickly to say SugarpieLaura I have had urethral dilatation about 2 years ago as I kept getting cystitis as my bladder didnt empty properly, its a really simple operation, you have to go under general but it is done as day surgery and only takes about 30 minutes. I went in at 8.30 and was home by Midday. Its not really painful and they gave me a course of antibiotics to take incase of infection, I had it done on the Friday and was back at work on the Monday.    To be honest EC was worse.


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Hope that you are well.

Caroline:  I am not sure yet.  Waiting to hear a date.  glad that you are well.  Hope that the scan approaches quickly for you.

Claire:  Oh my!  How sweet.  I bet you were very surprised when you saw the pup!  Hope all is going well.

Princess:  Thanks so much for replying.  I am glad to hear that it went well for you.  Did it sort your problems out?  Did it help?

Afm, ladies I am really struggling with my bladder.  On the verge of tears.  Am constantly running to the toilet to pee.  Even ten minutes after I have been.  There's always something there!  Could this be a UTI?  Have any of you ever had these symptoms?  I don't have burning or anything and the anti bioics that I have haven't made any difference so far.  Could just burst into tears.  Constantly running to the toilet and feel trapped in the house.  Any advce would be gratefully received.

xx


----------



## princess29

It sounds like a UTI hun, doesn't have to burn to be one, have you been prescribed anti bs for the infection? If so they should kick in soon, the best thing is to drink as much fluid as you can and ideally cranberry juice if you can get your hands on it, and take some ibrofen or paracetamol if you have some and it will ease soon. What anti bs have you got? 

I used to suffer a lot and some anti bis are a LOT better than others! And yes the op definatly helped loads as I used to get cystitis a least every month now I still get it but only a couple times a year now. Xxx


----------



## dinkydott

hi girls,
how is everyone xxxx


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls,
claire, hi hunni love the idea of a new pup how beautiful and you have given her a lovely new home   love that name i hope she is being a good girl and settling in ok. Not long to go now for you      i hope you are all ok sweetie 
sugarpie, hi sweetie, yes sounds like a uti hun, i would think it will settle once antibiotics  have kicked in, i would also get urine sample sent away for testing as some antibiotics dont always get rid off certain germs and they can insure you are on the right one sweetie. You can feel pretty rubbish with UTI temp, shivers so as princess said drink plenty flush it through and paracetamol bring temp down, i hope you are a little better today hunni  
Locechocs, hi hunni not long till scan i hope you are ok  
Princess, hi sweetie, i hope you are ok  
Peppa, how are you lovely? i hope you are ok  
christina, i hope you and jack are ok  
AFM, just in from work soooo cold today    still full of cold glad i get it now and not when started tx sniffing and im so bunged up not good, i hope you are all ok xxxxx


----------



## dinkydott

hi jo my love,
yeah jessica is fine, all happy and into every thing, she did something so funny yesterday, i was having a bath with door open, one min she was on the bath room floor next she jumped in bath with me, so funny bless her, i did then jump out my self and then pull her out,  
getting closer for me, although i have had more  .....my nurse called yesterday and said they had not got my consent form, ...i posted them week ago sat, so she gave me a number to call which was there mail room, god nos why she could not do it, (she said maybe i under payed postage) any how mail room said that they would still get it as they have a deal with royal mail, so iver the clinic have missed laid it or the royal mail lost it, ggggrrrrr more stress, nurse said if i didnt sort new ones out then i could not start,  ......not again, so me and dp are going to clinic tomorrow to sign some more, 
i wondering if this cycle is ever going to run smooth, i feel like the clinic have something aginst me, all this hass, 2nd cycle should be easyer?.....(not),
any how i will get there   im also going to ask tomorrow about that new blood test you said the core, another girl has told me also about it and she had to have it done,
clinic has not said, but i dont want another FU(K up... 

sorry to hear you had a dreadfull cold, yes def better now, also hunni, not long for you af sweeti,   how is your mum now darling, xx


----------



## peppa pig

Claire:  Oh hun its almost like you are having to run a marathon  just to get to the starting line.  What is this new test for now!and making you phone the post room honestly it must be driving you   Jessica sounds amazing loving the jumped in the bath with you....picture soon please?

Jos:  Poor you with your snuffly nose,  

Princess:  Hi hun have you had your next scan yet?  is that the last one then?

Lovechocs:  How you holding out hun the wait i find agony. How you feeling? 

Sugar:  All the treatment you need sounds not nice hun,  is this delaying you starting FT?

Flygirl:  How is motherhood?

AFM:  Still up and down pretty depressed really,  this wait is hideous but less than a week now till Tuesdays scan. I just don't know how much more i can take. Going to the hairdressers to get hair cut a bit embarrassing as have such a grey regrowth but i am paranoid about dying my hair!


----------



## LovesChoc

Morning ladies how are you all doing? How cold does it want to be   -4.5 here this morning.

Sugerpie - Thank you my lovely. I hope it does to. Its a week Monday. I am   that all is cooking along nicely in there. I will be so nervous on that day. My appointment is at 11.35am. Hope you doing ok. Any date yet?  

Claire - Hi hun. Sorry to hear you are having a nightmare with the clinic   It must be so frustrating that its happening so close to you starting again. The last thing you need is to stress about it. Its stressfull enough and the clinic are causing it   Your man sounds just like me. I rescued my to Gin Pigs from being badly neglected by their owner. I would have done the same with Jessica. She sound like such a sweet heart. Poor little thing. I will never understand cruelty or neglect to animals. Makes me so  . Well it def sound like she will have a very lovely life now.    her jumping in the bath. So funny bless her  

Jo - I know. A week Monday. Still seems like a lifetime away though. Getting nervous thinking about it. I don't know what I will do if there is no HB or Fetal Pole. It will kill me after having got so far. Never mind I have to think   that there is a little bean or beans in there snuggling in. How are things with you?  

Peppa - Hope youo are ok my lovely?  

Princess - Hope your ok my lovely?  

AFM - Well I had to do another test this morning. A week after my OTD. I am using First Response still. The first line came up straight away really dark and the 2nd line came up slowly and is not as dark. Is the first line the positive line and the 2nd is the control line as a little worried. I keep looking at the leaflet and the 2nd line on its own is a negative. Hope that makes sense? No symptoms now since I have stopped the pessaries other then my (.)(.) The cramping has eased up to xx


----------



## LovesChoc

Peppa - It is so hard. Its just as bad if not worse then the 2ww. I am just trying to stay   Got a cold as well so trying to sleep with a blocked nose is not good. Never mind im sure I will live. I know how you feel. I have a few grey hairs coming through and I would of dyed my hair long ago but I don't want to risk it either


----------



## peppa pig

I have never used first response but i think all the tests are the same the first line is the result the second near the top where you hold the stick just shows the test has worked.


----------



## LovesChoc

Peppa - Thanks my lovely. You have made me feel loads better. Sorry to ask again but which tests do you use?


----------



## peppa pig

i am not using any now haven't tested in a while now as was told i was wasting my money as they would come up positive even if all is over because my levels are so high now they will take i while if all does wrong to leave my system,  i was tempted to try a clear blue with digital and conception this week but when princess said the test lines weaken around 8 weeks when the placenta starts to take over and as i am now over 9 weeks  i thought better of it and have stepped away from the pee sticks.

I used sainsburys own make they the normal ones £4.50 for 2 pack and the digital which DOESN'T have a conception indicator which was Sainsbury's own make again and the where £10 for 2 pack and i think i have done about 20 tests


----------



## LovesChoc

Peppa - Thanks for the info. I might try a clearblue one then just to see what it say out of curiosity more then anything. I  must of spent a fortune on tests   Just glad that the First Response were on offer in Tescos. Thats useful to know re the placenta. I wasn't to sure when it took over control of the wee one. Not long now until your scan


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls,
Claire. love that story of jessica in the bath she sounds like so much fun bless her, have you got any pics of her? what a nitemare with the forms hunni, it does seem at the start there are alot of hurdles with tests and forms ect then it settles, my dr has done this new form now for the Anti HBC just got to get that done with dp now and fax off to them all my first ones back and all fine pain we got to do this one now...... but dp had hes    check today at hospital all fine just starting to feel like we are almost there now aaaahhhhh, here we go again. Mum is doing ok hun she has more bloods monday and scan 23rd im going with her for that make sure she goes   i hope you ok  
Peppa, hi hunni, hows the hair looking? nice to have that done makes you feel good i think, not long till scan sweetie i can imagine it is going so slow im          all is good hunni  
Lovechocs, hi hunni sounds like you are buying lots of tests   week monday soon be here hun and       all is good and little beans are settling in nicely  
Sugarpie, how are you feeling today sweetie? i hope the symptoms have settled now for you and you are ok  
Princess  
christina  
AFM..... we had the check today for dp    all good, i now have blood form for this new test the hospital require us to have Anti HBC- it is the core result of Hep B apparently. Seems like we are getting closer now, felt so strange being at the hospital today brings all sorts of emotions back. I still have cold and rotton cough just wont shift, af is 2 days late   but still be ok for next month i think. I hope everyone has had a nice day and not tooo coooolllldddd  xxxxxxx


----------



## dinkydott

hi girls
peppapig im bloody knacked trying to get to the start line but they keep moving it, not nice of them, tough the 2nd cycle would be smoother, but how wrong am i,

lovchoc, bless you,   

jo hi hunni, i asked my clinic about that hep core test and mine said that they are not testing for that,   oh glad your mum is getting there, and hope every thing goes ok monday, iv got to see my blood guy on monday at long last and get to the bottom of my factor 8 (sticky bloods ),
i got my pen and paper at the ready,
whooh for dp smaple, on wards and up wards, gggggrrrrrr for you af darling, why oh why does that happen, i hate the witch, here is a af dance               
i hope that works, xx

afm well forms are all signedagain and in nurses hand, just waiting for info in post yet again,
cant help but feel i could get a phone call tomorrow,


----------



## josjourney

hi girls,
claire, thankyou for dance sweetie im sure she will turn up soon. I know you would think this cycle be less of a pickle forms tests ect but seems not the case, im sure all will be smooth running from now. Goodluck monday with blood clinic, and hope you get call today    
I hope everyone else is ok and yaaahhhhh weekend here            xxxxx


----------



## dinkydott

hi girls,

how are you all, hope your all having a good weekend,

who has snow? (we dont) not yet, i keep looking,

jo my love has af turned up yet, i hope my little dance helped  
is it your weekend off, im thinking yes from your last post and the dance, lol xx


----------



## josjourney

hi girls,
Claire, hiya sweetie, yes thankyou AF arrived today        which keeps my start date for DR the same now 5/6th march. So far so good eh hunni, just got to get rest of bloods done now as they want this extra test.... got bill today for dp test 95 pound   crazy it was fine last time but they have to recheck every 6 months....... Yes we have snow just started looks pretty from inside want it to go before monday morning   off this weekend which is nice needed to get over this bug it has really been grim   better today though , i hope you are having a nice weekend hunni stay in the warm  xx
How is everyone tonight i hope you are all ok and keeping safe and warm  xxxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Sorry that I have not posted this week.  It's been a rough week.

Claire:  i am glad that you have the consents signed again.  You will get there.  Nearly there now.  no snow here at all.  Not even a flake!

Jo:  Glad that af started and that all is on schedule.  Hope that you had a nice weekend off and enjoyed the snow.  Glad to hear that your mum is feeling a bit better.

Caroline:  The wiat must be awful but everything crossed and just a week to go now.

Peppa:  Same for you.  Not long to go now until your scan.

Princess:  Thanks a lot.  Glad to hear that it worked for you and that you weren't suffering too much.  I was on trim something or other anti bios and then was given nitrofurtin or something like that.  4 a day for  a week.

Afm, been a rough week and GP gave me more anti bios on Tuesday as I was at the toilet at least 15 times on Monday.  She tested my urine and it showed blood and white cells.  I was given more anti bios.  4 a day for a week.  Things seem to be getting better although the culture came back on Friday and it was normal!!  I am convinced that it is endo that I have!  Things have been getting on top of me a bit again and the MRI results are weighing heavily on my mind.  I am so worried about the possibility of another fistula.  We can't get rid of one, never mind two!  I got my pre op date in yesterday but don't actually have my op date as yet!  I will phone tomorrow and see if I can get more info.  Sorry if I am bleeting on a bit but I have mentioned before that I am really struggling at the moment as all my friends are either pregnant or have babies.  I thought that theer was no one left and then two friends told me this week that they are due with their seconds.  I was totally floored.  One had a daughter is only 1.  I am happy for them but I took it hard.

xx


----------



## dinkydott

morning girls, 

jo whoooh for af, hes a good girl, and you can still stick with your dates, (Happy happy)
snowed in yesterday, how was it your end, i no it does look pretty, glad you had the weekend off, how is it there this morning, im on the move but its public transport so its can be doggy at the best of times, but im getting there, 
good luck with your miums appt today,

sugar, hi darling, oh bless you, you have had one of them weeks,  .......awh infacted a even bigger   .....

afm got my blood appt today, im feeling a bit eeekkkk because im not sure where i stand or what he will say, but i guess i will no at the end of the day, whats what,   all is not so bad,


----------



## dinkydott

well half my appt was a waste of time , they was just telling me why i was at appt, i had looked on the web all about it, then the next half was taking more bloods, had another 14 vials , i didnt no they wanted more blood, i would of had food b4 appt,the vials they took was for platelets, which when over my head, blood counts, and hemophilia, any how, bascily i have to wait now tell these come back, to see what treatment i need, ie blood transfusion, or meds, he went through my history and family history, also he said he is going to send my clinic a letter, i will get the same in post, to tell them whats happing, and i might need to take more meds, but wont go down that route tell the rest of my bloods come back, he said it very low risk, because i have no probs in my health re bleeding, but yet again, wont no tell end of week when the test come back, so now more waiting and still dont no if every thing is ok or what i need to do in the future, 
also, my lttle jess had chewed my net book charger lead, so cant charge the netbook, im very low battery, have to order one, iv got pc up stairs, so will have to hope on that, but i hate sitting up there, so i might not be on as much untell my new lead comes  ....naughty jess, gggggrrrrr, xx

hope your all ok. where is everyone,

lovechoc, your normally on at least once a day,


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls,
Claire, sorry your appt wasnt that great hunni and more bloods grim   lets hope the results all come back ok and no treatment needed sweetie. Naughty jess chewing leads what a nitemare, i know when i had my German Shepard as a puppy she chewed and eat anything bags, doors, shoes they keep you busy sweetie. I hope you got about today ok in snow it is almost gone here now. Mum had bloods today so    results have got better and scan next week so   that all goes well too, just waiting game now. Hope you have a nice evening hun  xx
Sugarpie, sweetie    what you are going through, im so sorry things are not improving def chase hospital hun get date for op then that is a tick off list. It must be so so hard hunni we are always here just wish i couls wave a magic wand make it all better, take care hunni  xx
Big     to all you other lovelys hope you are all ok xxx


----------



## LovesChoc

Hi Ladies. Hope your all ok?

Jo - Glad AF arrived for you. When is your start date hun? Can't be long now. How are you feeling about it? I hope you have managed to shift that cold of yours. I still have a cough going on. Can't seem to shift it    Only 6 days left until scan. Get nervous when I think about it. I can't wait for it to be here but at the same time I am dreading it!!  

Claire - I was a busy bee yesterday so didn't manage to get on. Wow what a perlarva you are going through at the moment. Did you clinic ask for these bloods to be done? Have you got a start date yet. Aww bless Jess. My Gin Pigs chew anything that is left on the floor. Ralph is an expert. She is the quickest chewer in town    Have you found out how old she is?  

Sugerpie - Thinking of you hun. Sorry to hear you are going through such a rubbish time at the mo. Hang on in there my lovely.    

Peppa - How are things with you my lovely?

AFM - Well nothing to report. Still nervous about my scan on Monday. I want it to come around quickly in one hand then I don't in the other. Just don't know what I will do if there is nothing going on in there. I am trying to staying   and me and my DP say a little   every night before we turn the light out that it is all going great guns in there. I am 6 weeks today and no symptoms to report other then a few cramps now and then. I did a Clearblue digi test last night and it come up pregnant 3+ and when you read the leaflet it says 3+ is when conception happened and and I am 5+ weeks pregnant. Thats the most it will go up to. That made me feel better as the last test I did was last Thursday xx


----------



## LovesChoc

Peppa - Sending you tons of      for your scan today my lovely. I am   that all is ok and the little bean has caught up


----------



## dinkydott

hi girls.....

lovechoc, glad your ok sweeti, i did wonder why you was not on,  ....busy is good. awh im   everything is good also sweeti, good your trying to keep positive, but i guess that little bad voice creeps up in your head,  .....  awh you have a ginypig, love the name, seems a handfull,little bugger, like a hoover,
it was me thats asked for some bloods begin taken when i had my follow up back in september, my dad died of a blood clot 4 years back, april, so when the first cycle didnt work, i had read the zita west book and there was info in there about blood clotting, and how it can stop any ems implanting, if the clot was in womb also if you have thick clotting blood then it can also stop ems, because there is not enough blood pumping round the womb, anyhow the clinic agreed to get these tests done, they all come back fine the blood clotting ones anyhow, apart from one which is called a factor 8, we all have factors of blood 1 t0 10, with diff levels of how they work your blood, the factor 8 is where your blood should stop bleeding, mine was low and if i cut myself or have a op then i would bleed longer, well in my case i have had no probes in my life, i was born with this ...im 37 soon, and it is genetic, anyhow my clinic had passed me on to a blood clinic, which is where i went yesterday, so that is the point of where im now, my ivf clinic has said all along that it would not effect my ivf treatment, the dr yesterday said its find to carry on, although it does depend on the out come of all these other bloods, he is writting a letter to my ivf clinic, but as far as i no im still starting on the 17thfeb, the blood guy said my factor 8 may be low but im low risk, again dependind on the other tests, then once there through, he will no what route to take ie drugs or just to keep a eye, 
ooooh lots of info there darling sorry for the big read, xx

hi jo sweeti, im   also for your mum and scan ect, when will that be,awh i no doggys you need eyes in the back of your head, we already have one, he is 2....i just thought he would keep her mind on other things, because she is not on here own, and thought she might not get bord with him around, i guess not,

peppapig, hope scan is going ok, sorry should of said last night, my head was up my  xx thinking of you,. xx


----------



## LovesChoc

Claire - I have 2 Guinea Pigs. Alf and Ralph both girls and I love them to bits. Such cuties even though Ralph is def a hoover   Ooo no not to much info. I find it all so interesting. My cousin had a blood disorder. She would bruise so bad even fro the tinyest of knocks and she had clotting problems too. She went on to have 2 children. A girl and a boy. What my cousin had did have an unusual name. I can't remember it now. Was quite rare. Im glad it won't effect this cycle. A week Friday. Wow that has come around so quick hun. How are you feeling about it? Trying to be   but like you said that nasty voice keeps creeping into my head. Hate it. This is for worse then the 2ww   I have next Monday off which I am glad about. I will be either celebrating after or   My scan is a 11.35am


----------



## princess29

Hi Ladies, 

Loves Choc, its perfectly normal to worry at this stage but im sure everything is fine hun, just concentrate on keeping health and happy for you and bubs. I still the same now look forward to the scans and then a few days before I start to worry   even now I do and I can feel her kicking! 

Claire, sorry to hear you having a time of it with the bloods, Im afraid i dont really understand a lot of it   hope that you get you answers and can start on time, not much longer for you at all now! Your dog sounds lovely, we have a french bulldog and hes such great company! made me laugh when you said yours jumped in the bath as ours hate it when you have a bath a crys next to it until you get out!   

Jo, I hope your Mums results come back better and that she is ok and you are keeping yourself well hun, when do you start your next cycle?   

Peppa, hope it was good news for you today hun, ive been thinking about you all day and   

Sugarpie Laura, sorry to hear you are having a hard time of it, I know my bladder problems used to drive me crazy   Im sorry that you have so many pregnant friends its always harder when not expected    My SIL got pregnant when there 2nd was 6 months and it was completely unexpected, it did knock me for six as we were TTC 6 months before they got pregnant with their 2nd and here they were having a 3rd in 4 years, that pregnancy is now a 20 month old little girl! Take care and look after yourself until you feel stronger.   

Christina, I hope your enjoying motherhood with baby Jack.   

AFM, 

We had our scan on Friday and everything was good, I think shes going to be a little tinker as she wasnt massive but nothing to worry about as she hasnt put on her fat yet    We saw an amazing profile of her face and she looks so cute, even the sonographer said she has my nose! So all going well, still totally amazed that we have gotten this far. My dad has started the nursery yesterday which is very exciting! xxxx


----------



## dinkydott

morning girlys

lovechoc, hey hunni, pma, there will be no   .......get this week oput the way and you will be just a step away,
ye they asked me if i bruise easy,(i dont) is it call haemophilia...thats what they think i have, 
yep not long now,for me, i hope, just waiting for these bloods to come back. my ivf clinic still not got intouch yet after the signing of the forms which was last thusdays, im going to wait tell friday then call, i relly want to no what the out come of my bloods are b4 i pick up the phone to the clinic, 
hehe you little pigs sound fab, bless them, 
i think it for you it is worse than the 2ww,  

hi princes, i no my bloods are a bit   and it took alot of  for me to take it all on board, but now just time will tell, awh your bulldog there great dogs,
my older one is a staffey and he is a big cuddley teddy bear, he is so soft and a mummy boy....think i have made him to soft, he would lick a stranger to deaf, 
oh how amazing sweeti, hehe and she has your nose, hey good on your dad for doing the nursery, very exciting, xxwhen is you edd, 

peppapig, hunni where are you, and how are you darling thinking of you, xx


----------



## dinkydott

whooh my drugs arre begin delivered monday, at last, i feel like im starting, xx


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls,
claire, woooohoooo drugs arrived      yes you are starting now my love when are you DR is it with march AF? hope you ok  and jess behaving   
Lovechocs, im              all is ok with scan monday hunni i can only imagine what you are going through and i bet it feels like you have waited so long, but almost there now and   with you that all is going to be fine sweetie.  
Sugarpie, hope you ok sweetie  
Princess, how wonderful getting nursery done and seeing profile of baby just perfect im so glad all is ok  
Peppa, i have PM you sweetie  
AFM........ cold has gone, im on count down now till DR i start 5th march, as the date get closer the nerves are setting in, im quite    at times and feel anxious but happy at the same time it is so weird, work keeping me busy and still worrying about mum, her scan is 23rd so be happy when that done and know it was just a blip and all is ok. Mum wanted to move scan as thought it was too close to starting tx but i wont let her do that so im going with her to make sure she doesnt cancel it. All is good otherwise and im looking forward to weekend having a nice rest. Love to you all stay safe and warm   xxxxx


----------



## dinkydott

hi jo my love....cor glad cold has gone, about time, 
i will be starting on the 17th feb, day 21 of my cycle, last months af, so next friday, at last, didnt think it was going to happen,
only 3more weeks for you also yippy, but yes get your mums scan out the way i have every think crossed it will be fine,
oooh another weekend off, lest hope its better than the last and it dont snow,
you besafe also, out and about, its so slippy hey, xx


----------



## josjourney

Claire, hi lovely, you start DR day after my birthday then   it has crept up on us abit hasnt it    cant believe we are so close now and be doing mad things on the drugs again very soon   yes mums scan almost here and she gets the results of bloods next week so hope they have improved   ohhh yes so glad cold gone and i have energy back it has been over a week hun. It is madness out so cold and slippy on foot im wearing my big furry boots to work and today i was so cold i couldnt feel my toes....... Roll on weekend and roll on next friday day 1 of DR      then the crazy train begins hunni   but im with you every step of the way   xxxx


----------



## dinkydott

joawh day after your birthday,   i no i cant believe now looking back where these 7 months have gone, im so ready for it now, i bet you are also,
cant wait to get them drugs in my fridge, again  ......i will be looking at them trying to remember what to do,  .....
this time though im only dr for a few weeks, not over 3 weeks like last time so glad about that,
i will need you sweeti,and i will be with you every step of the way,   just the 2 of use  
god it must of been so cold out there hunni for your boots and still to get cold toes, 
when i was walking to the bus this morning it was a night mare, i had to find parts where there was snow and walk on that, the paths was like a ice rink,


----------



## LovesChoc

Grrrrrrr i just worte a really long reply to you all and lost it    

So annoyed. I will go away and cool down then write it again later


----------



## josjourney

hi girls,
Claire, hi sweetie, I bet it is bringing it all back seeing the drugs all that sniffing we have to do, good though you wont be as long dr this time hunni i think i am 15 days or so,  i have my spray in my little bag they give you i asked for a new one i said new cycle i want a new bag too little diva   7 months has just flown by and i feel ready for it now too, i think my heart is ready to start again and feel very positive for us both      this is our time now sweetie  be careful walking on paths it is so so slippy im still wearing my boots it snowed again here tonight, just take care lovely and roll on weekend soon be here  xx
lovechocs, hope you ok sweetie scan monday soon be here  xx
Big    to everyone tonight i hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## dinkydott

awh jo im well gel   you get to have a little bag, phaf i dont,  ......glad to hear your ready also, least this time we can go in with all eyes open and in the no,
have you your white jacket ready, 
yes its snowing here also as i type, gggrrrrr, its going to horrid tomorrow, snow on top of ice, gggggrrrr, 
you go easy as well, your hear there and every where, in and out, im in one village tomorrow but got to get there, and back, and walk from one house to another, ski are a must this seasson,


----------



## LovesChoc

Hello ladies. Hope your ok? Thank god its Friday. My nightmare is nearly over   Never thought I would say roll on Monday!!  

We had lots of snow here last night so getting to work was a bit of a nightmare!!  

Its just a quick one I am afraid as mega busy at work. Typical. I was hoping to re type what I lost yesterday. Still really   about that.

I hope you all have a good weekend. I will try and log on on Monday to let you know how I got on at the scan. If not then I will be back on Tuesday.  I am   that all is ok.

Take care


----------



## dinkydott

good luck lovechoc, for monday will be thinking of you


----------



## peppa pig

Good luck with your scan lovechocs, thinking of you hun xxx


----------



## LovesChoc

Claire - Thanks my lovely. Hope your ok?  

Peppa - Thanks my lovely. I am so sorry to see the   in you signature. Sending you loads of love and   xx


----------



## princess29

Peppa Pig, so sorry to see you signature hun, I know there is not much that will make you feel any better right now but    

Loveschoc, hope all was good today for you.


----------



## peppa pig

OH,,,, lovechocs you weren't supposed to see that till after your scan thought you wouldn't be on till after your scan and you sneaked on late last night. I am waiting to here your news hun

Thanks everyone for your support will update you my news tomorrow as today is lovechocs day

but do check this out

Here is a e petion re ivf postcode lottery it runs out soon please have a look and sign

http://epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/11294

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## peppa pig

Just logged in to my email account you need to click on the link in the message e petition sends to your email address before your vote is counted


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls,
lovechocs i hope all went well today sweetie      xx
Peppa, hi lovely, i hope you doing ok hunni always thinking of you sweetheart  xx
Claire, hi my lovely, i hope you had a good weekend DR starts this week yaaaahhhhh   xx
Princess, hi hun i hope you are well  xx
Sugarpie, hi sweetie i hope you hear soon re operation hunni  xx


----------



## dinkydott

hi girls,

peppapig  ......  all signed sweeti, 

lovechoc thinking of you hoe your ok, ? you not got back to us,  

jo hi sweeti,i no, not long now, hows you, your on count down as well sweeti


----------



## josjourney

Claire hi sweetie, yes hunni countdown now 3 weeks to go,   coming round so fast isnt it,im fine just glad work busy to keep me focused   i hope you are ok no more snow so makes it easier to get around, no news from caroline hope all ok      enjoy evening sweetie xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

I seem to have missed so much. I hope that you are all well. 

Jo: great to hear that you are getting started  soon. Hope that your mum is well and that her upcoming tests go well. 

Claire: glad to hear that you are getting started very soon.  

Lovechoc: I hope that all went well today v 

Princess: glad to hear that all is well. 

Peppa: I hope that you are ok? Have I missed news. I really hope not.    ^

Afm, I'm still really struggling ladies. Bladder really bad.   Getting worse in fact. I've had my pre op but not the actual op date as yet. Think I'm going to go back to the gp Tom though don't think there's anything she can do. 

Xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Peppa, I've just noticed your signature. I'm so sorry.     

Xx


----------



## LovesChoc

Good morning ladies hope you all ok?

Well its TWINS!!!!   We are both so happy. I can't believe it still. Twin one is spot on and is exactly where it should be if not a little bigger. Lovely strong heat beat. Twin two is a lot smaller. In fact its 1/2 the size of twin one. Got a good strong heart beat though. So twin two really needs to play catchup. I am just   that the little one does. Got another scan in 2 weeks on the 28th. Have to go to Oxford for that one. 

I will come on later and do personals. Got a few meetings this morning.

Sending you all big


----------



## peppa pig

hun wonderfull news      so pleased for you xx


----------



## dinkydott

lovechoc, thats just fab news sweeti,  

peppapig you ok my darling,   

sugar, hunni so sorry to hear you having a bad time atm, thinking of you, and hope you get well so soon and it all sorted out my love, xx


afm went back to hospital today for more bloods and results of last lot, they all came back good, so at least i no im healthy and no under lying probs, i only had 2 vials done today, one for red blood cells and one for factor VIII, they had to re do this because it came back fine and want to see how it comes back again,


----------



## sugarpielaura

Lovechoc: congratulations.  Fantastic news.  

Peppa:   

Claire: I'm glad that your bloods are good.  Nearly the now.Thanks.  I really hope so too.

Xx


----------



## josjourney

lovechocs, that is just fantastic news sweetie twins     i am so happy all ok  
Claire, hi sweetie so glad bloods all good, and    the other bloods come back ok too, cant believe you start friday hunni  
Peppa, how are you doing lovely  
Sugarpie, im sorry you are still getting problems hunni i hope the operation date comes soon get it sorted      get well soon sweetie  
Princess, i hope you are ok sweetie  
Love and hugs to all xxxxx


----------



## LovesChoc

Peppa - Thanks my lovely. I signed the pettition. I  hope your doing ok? What are they going to do for you? When is your next appointment?  

Claire - Thanks hun. Still can't believe it. It is touch and go whether twin 2 will make it but it has got every chance   Had a good heart beat. Can't believe that you only have 2 days until DR. I am so excited for you. Really chuffed for you that your bloods have all come back A ok   Must be such a weight off you mind  

Superpie - Thanks hun. Hope your doing ok?  

Jo - Thanks lovely.  Hope you and your mum are doing ok? Can't be long now until you start. Very exciting  

Princess - Hope all is good with you and bubba?  

AFM - Nothing to report. Just doing a lot of    that twin 2 catches up. It was really wee only measuring 4mm where as twin one was just under 1cm so a big difference. The scan pic I got twin 2 looks like a tiny little bat hanging upside down   I know yes  have lost the plot   and twin 1 looks like the worm in the MR men cartoons. Thats the only way I can describe what they look like. So amazing to see. Just hope they both hang in there. I am 7 + 1 day today. Still got ages until my next scan. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dinkydott

lovechoc    whens your next scan sweeti,

whoooh my drugs have arrived,


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls,
Claire, yaaahhhh glad drugs arrived sweetie counting hours now hunni till friday   so excited for you  
Lovechocs, im       too sweetie did you say 2 weeks till next scan? i hope you are taking it easy feet up missy  
AFM...... work work work   busy busy bee today im all cosy now waiting for dp to make me a cuppa   hope everyone is ok  xxxx


----------



## dinkydott

hi jo my darling, ...yes the clock is ticking away, my heart is pumping louder  ....im ok really quit calm atm, 
hey you busybee, good to keep busy thou, and glad dp is looking after you, is it your weekend off this weekend, i get confused as days all roll into one lately,


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Jo: thanks. I was quite bad today and hoping that I get my date through really soon. Hope that you enjoyed ur cuppa.  

Claire: that's fab that your drugs arrived. Woo hoo!!

Love choc: strong heartbeat is a great sign. When's your next scan?

Xx


----------



## josjourney

sugarpie, hope you ok hun thinking of you  
Claire, big day tmr sweetie   yes working weekend but they do go quick as always busy. I am off today as its my birthday so i am off to harvester for lunch with all the family, they have taken days off or moved days to spend with me which is so sweet and special. I hope you enjoy day  
Peppa, thinking of you lovely we are always here  
Lovechocs, hope you taking it easy poppet  
Princess, i hope you are well hunni  
Hugs to all    xxxxx


----------



## princess29

Loveschoc, CONGRATS HUNNY!!!    Praying for the little one, I know how you feel.   

Peppa Pig, hope you are ok and will be back when your ready hun. 

Claire, wow your startng tommorrow, such good news.    for you. 

Sugarpielaura, really hope you get your date soon and its all sorted out, I had they same thing a few years ago and it was horrible, on a positive note afterwards everything was great.   

Jo, HAPPY BIRTHDAY    Hope you have a lovely lunch and wonderful day lovely. 

AFM, 

I ended up at the hospital yesterday as had a tiny amount of brown watery stuff when I went to the loo and a few cramps so was sent for monitoring   everything was fine with bubs and had a exam and cervix was fine so they think because shes currently breech shes kicking me in the cervix and dislodgged some old blood. Bubs has moved as normal since so all ok and no more blood or anything. Was just a bit scary, especially as MW was saying it could be labour   im disliking her more and more.


----------



## LovesChoc

Claire   Thats fab news. Only one more sleep until you start   My scan is on the 28th  

Jo - Thank you my lovely. Yep 2 weeks until scan. Its on the 28th. At work so trying to take it as easy as possible. As soon as I get in I put my feet up.   to you. Have a fab day  

Superpie - My scan is on the 28th so around 12 days to go. Just   the little one catches up as was very small but good heart beat. Hope you doing ok?  

Princess - Yes I am in the same position as your were. It is so worrying. Thank you I am   so hard too. It was very small only 4mm. How big was your smallest when you had your first scan? Blimey you M/W does sound like a bit of a scare monger. Glad you and bubba are all fine after all that 

AFM - Well had horrible cramping last night. It was the worst it had been. Felt sure I was going to start bleeding. My mum said that it could be that I am due on around this time which is true. Can that happen then bad cramping around the time your AF should be due? Cramping now but not a bad as last nights. I hate it really scares me    xxx


----------



## peppa pig

Hello ladies

Jos:







have a lovely day

Claire:







its the eve of a new journey. So excited for you hun

Princess: It must have been a scare yesterday, glad all is well with your pink princess.

Lovechoc; Take things easy hun, all sorts of pain are normal which is very confusing but true. 

Sugar: Not long now hun thats good news, hope your feeling ok you sure are having a tuff time hun i feel for you 

AFM: Sorry being a quiet ff at the mo, but i am reading everyday and checking in, no change still waiting


----------



## dinkydott

hi my lovelys...

jo...happy brithday to you, happy birthday to you, happy birthday dear jooooo, happy biryhday day toooo yooouuuuuuuuu xxxx
bless your family so nice, hope you had/are havig a lovely day,

princess awh huuni what a nightmare, so has she moved to her prop place now or is she doing her own thing, dam mw, you dont need to hear that just yet 
yay yes one more sleep,

hi peppapig....glad you have a eye on us my darling,  .....and hoping things get moving soon, just makes it worse hey, 

sugar hi my darling, how are you now,?

lovechoc, awh hunni  listen to peppapig, wise words and try not to worry, 

afm, well 13 hrs tell i start, am excited, but another worry on my shoulders, the hospital sent me a letter today, re my bloods on tuesday, but not saying why, just a ppt, on the 19th of march, well i had to call them firstly to find out why, and 2nd to say i cant make the appt as it my ec week,
i spoke to a middle man and she is getting a nurse to call back, i want to no results of my bloods i had on tuesday, how can they send me a appt asking to go in with letting me no why,  ...also the lady said we can sort out and send you another appt, i said well you can just give me another date, it could be another date i cant make it, i have lots of scan ect comming up so cant do nothing between now and at least end of march  .....she said agin she will get a blood nurse to call me, no one called back, but im guessing it was about 3 when i called so no one there, or just bust tieing up the day, so first thing tomorrow im calling back, i have since found the nurses number, so no middle person,
i need to know whats going on so i can just think about this tx not my god dam blood, when will this ever end, god i just rambled sorry xxx


----------



## josjourney

hi girls,
Thankyou for all my birthday wishes   ive had a lovely day 
Claire, hi sweetie one more sleep to go   what a nitemare with bloods i hope you get another appt and answers tmr    all is ok, your right you dont need any extra stress just one smooth journey, im with you every step hunni, dont forget to chart the sprays you using hun  
Princess, hi sweetie, what a scarey time for you yest,  but im so glad all is ok with bubba just take it easy hun 
lovechocs, hi hunni, like girls said try not to worry i know that is easy to say but im sure it is stretching and things making cramps  
Peppa, glad you still looking in on us hunni, always thinking of you  
Sugarpie, i hope you doing ok sweetie


----------



## sugarpielaura

Jo:     Glad that you have had a great day. Us February borns rule!!  

Claire: very exciting that you start Tom. Sorry about the letter. I don't think they realise how stressful these things are. Hope you get some answers Tom. 

Princess: sorry to hear about your scare but really glad to hear you are ok. M/w def sounds a bit of a pain. Thanks. Did you have the same symptoms and treatment? What was it?

Lovechoc: count down to scan. Another day closer. Cramping normal. All my pals got it to some degree. Hope it calms for you soon. 

Peppa: thanks.   been thinking about you. Really hope date comes through soon. Something to work towards. 

Xx


----------



## peppa pig

heah claire how you get on today did you get hold of the blood people hope so

Yah today is the day its finally here


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls,
Claire how did sniff go sweetie? was it as horrid tasting as we remember from last time ..... hope you got bits sorted at hospital with bloods hunni  xx
Sugarpie, thankyou lovley,  yes us february borns are just the best   hope you ok   xx


----------



## dinkydott

hi girls, sorry not got on sooner not long been in and its been a long day,

peppa and jo thanks girls,   first sniff was ok, yeo tasted horrid, in back of the throat, but also my teeth went numb now that was strange, 
i got hold of the blood guy, he said my tuesdays bloods was fine, and the appt i got was booked just in case wtf now that is just silly, i really cant work it out,
oh well all good,

it feels strange also that im back on the rollercoaster, after all this time, xxxthanks girls for you support means so much to me, xx


----------



## josjourney

Claire, yaaaahhhh first one down hunni glad all went ok i know horrid taste i had to have a drink of juice straight after, im pleased all bloods was ok in the end sweetie xx always here with you


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Claire,glad that you are all started and I wish you lots and lots of luck. Glad that bloods are all good too. 

Jo,hope you had a good day and not too busy weekend. 

Hi to everyone else too. 

Xx


----------



## dinkydott

morning my chickadees,

jo  .....dont work to hard this weekend my love, xx

sugarpie, thankyou darling  ......how are you atm, still in pain,


----------



## LovesChoc

Good morning ladies hope your all ok and had a good weekend?

Claire - Hows it going my lovely? Glad your bloods were all ok    

Jo - How are you my lovely? Not long to go for you? How is your mum doing?  

Peppa - Hope all is ok with you?  

Sugerpie - Hope you ok hun?  

Princess - Hope you and the little one are doing ok?  

AFM - 8 weeks tomorrow. Not feeling to different. No symptoms. I just hope that they are still in there. Scan a week tomorrow yikes!!! xxx 
AFM -


----------



## josjourney

hi girls,
Claire, hope sniffing going ok and no nasty side effects like not turning cooker on   hope you not getting too tired sweetie  
Lovechocs, hunni 8 weeks   not long till scan now im sure little ones are snuggled in sweetie      Mum doing ok thanks hun got her scan this thursday so      all is ok 
Peppa, hope you ok sweetie  
Sugarpie, hows you hunni? i hope the pain is settling, any news on date for operation?  
Princess, hope you ok lovely  
AFM..... busy weekend workung so sorry didnt get on here  , but thought of you all   had lovely day had lunch with mum and dad and they brought me a slow cooker as i have been saying how much i wanted one   that will put a stop to uncooked dinners when i start drugs in 2 weeks    i hope everyone ok  xxxx


----------



## dinkydott

hi girls,

lovechoc, im sure they are still there my darling    im good thanks, although th dr drug is kicking in now...

hi jo my love,dr is going ok, im writting them down, but iam feeling tired ....all afternoon today and my head feels fuzzy...cant see the letters prop when im writing  ...oh and i forgot house keys to a house today. lucky they was in, and    not turning cooker on, i think that was funny when you did that, xx jo re the slow cooker just dont forget to turn that on, hehe, i love mine, can do lots in them, xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Claire: glad to hear all is going good. Def perfect excuse to relax and take it easy. 

Jo: hope that all goes well for your mum on Thursday.   I always quite fancied a slow cooker but was never too sure what I could cook in them!?

Caroline: 8 weeks. Wow!! They'll be snuggled in tight. No symptoms great. Means your body is perfectly ready for all this.  

Afm, well this is the first time I've said this out loud (scared I jinx it) but bladder been a lot better yday and today. Shhhh... It's not perfect but after 6weeks, I'm happy with any improvement. No idea what it was. I have a kinda side and back pain but ignoring that at moment. No sign of op date yet. I'm so desperate to have my next transfer. Coz we can't try naturally,I feel that so much time is being wasted.  

Xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

I hope that you are well. All quiet on here today. 

Well, I did speak too soon. Bladder been bad today.   Really upset. Just can't go on like this. 

Hope you are all having a great Tuesday. 

Xx


----------



## peppa pig

Sugar:   thats not so good hope it settles again soon.  You must be nearing the top of nhs list soon for NHS treatment?

Claire:  Your quiet hope its going ok, when is your first scan?

Jos:  You must be on count done now till af arrives have you got your drugs yet?

Lovechocs:  How are you hun, are the days passsing ok hope so hun, i know for me 2 weeks may as well have been 2 months!!

AFM:  i have follow up tomorrow at bristol,  i have a new consultant as my old one who was lovely has retired,  new one is said to be nice but very direct    hope to come away with some positivity tomorrow.

i have also plucked up the courage to phone early pregnancy unit at Exeter hospital i am booked in on Friday morning as nature is not taking its course and although i am classed as expectant miscarriage nothing has happened yet!  

I don't think i have said but i am also waiting on a NHS referral from Exeter to st marys recurring misccarage clinic in London they are said to be the biggest in the world and the best in Europe but haven't heard anything yet apparently the consultant in Exeter has my file and is still looking at it,  hope he gets a move on.


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Peppa,

Lovely to hear from you. I really hope so too. It's been 2 months of this now and I really need it sorted. My mood was so much better last few days when things were improving. Very down today. Had pre op for bladder op but not got actual date in yet. Even date to work towards would be good. 

Unfortunately not. Not due to top NHs ivf list until July 2013   it's 2.5 yr wait here. 

I hope that your follow up appointment tomorrow does indeed fill you with positivity and provide you with a way forward. All the best for Friday morning. I'll be thinking of you.    Oh, I really hope that your referral to st Mary's goes through soon and that you get some support and answers from them. 

Xx


----------



## LovesChoc

Morning Ladies hope your all ok?

Claire - Hows it all going hun? O the dreaded DR side effects yikes!!  

Superpie - I hope they are snuggling in. Just worried about the little one. Hope it has caught up. Still feels like my 9 week scan is a lifetime away. Will feel better once I have had that and there is still 2 little beans in there. Sorry to hear about your bladder hun. It must be awful. Can you not phone and chase for your op date?  

Peppa - All good thanks hun I think!!! No symptoms other then hunger. I am so hungrey all the time!! I don't know whether lack of symptoms is a good or bad thing!! The scan date is taking a lifetime to get here. The longest 2 weeks of my life. Hope all goes well today at your appointment. I hope you get the answers your looking for. That would be fab if you got referred to St Marys. Get to the bottom of it once and for all 

Jo -Hope you doing ok my lovely?  

Princess - Hope you and the bubba are doing ok?  

AFM - Well I am counting down the days until my 9 week scan. I have to go to OFU for this one. It seems to be taking forever this time around. I am   so hard that the little one has caught up and they are both going strong. No bad symptoms at the mo. Slight constipation, a few light headed spells and a podgy tum. Saying that though I am soooooooooo hungry all the time. It is crazy. xxx


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls,
Peppa, i hope appt went ok hunni and good luck tmr   i hope you get answers and a plan of next steps  
Sugarpie, hunni im so sorry you got pains back again it sounds so awful,  That is a long wait for ivf on nhs i think most areas are the same so many guidelines. i hope you hear soon from hospital re operation sweetie  
Lovechocs, not long now till scan sweetie, you have all good signs and im sure all is good lovely and im    little one has caught up too  
Claire how are you sweetie  
Princess i hope you ok sweetie  
AFM..... mum had scan today as i was in uniform so they told us lots, she is all good apart from a polyp in her gall bladder so re scan in 3 months and see if it has changed if not prob have it taken out, good news nothing sinister which is the best news in the world. I have the weekend off which is great i can chill, and start dr monday week aaahhhhhhh it has come and bit me on the bum   i hope everyone ok xxxxx


----------



## LovesChoc

Good morning ladies hope you all ok? Its Friday   my pain is nearly over  

Jo - It has been a very long 2 weeks. The longest so far. Not long now though. I am   hard that they are both ok and the little one has caught up. If the hunger is anything to go by then they both must be fine as I am constantly starving   Glad you mum is fine   Must be such a relief for you both. Wow a week Monday. That has def come around so quick. How are you feeling about it?  

A big   to you all. Hope you have a fab weekend  

AFM - Nothing to report other then I am eating everything in site. I have never  been so hungrey   xx


----------



## peppa pig

I wrote a really long post earlier my youngest most spoiled dog who paws you if you stop stroking her got annoyed as i was typing and not paying her enough attention  so she pawed the keyboard and i lost the whole post  

Claire:    we miss you come back soon,  hope you are OK and sniffing is going OK    

Jo's:  The happiest lady in the whole world, i am so pleased to here your new about your mum,  when do you start your next cycle?? Can i ask you why is i have to make a right nuisance of myself to get any where with NHS?  I just don't get it,  it feels like i am just causing them to much work and their not really intrested?

Lovechocs:  Not long now hun     its so hard the wait and i so hope that its all good news for you on Tuesday...hope you are taking things easy and being spoiled rotten.

Sugar:  how are you hope things have settled back down again    i read on a nother thread that a lady had all her frosties defrosted and then refroze the one she didn't use, was that mentioned to you as i know you thought that if you defrosted them all you would lose on. i must say i didn't realise are precious snowbabies could be refrozen again!

Princess:  How are you?  are you getting really big now!

AFM:  has erpc on Friday it was ok i was home by lunch time,  i was a pest as always and asked if i would have my thyroid retested whilst my body still thinks it is pregnant as my levels have been raised in the past and i have a family history of underactive thyroid was flatly told no.  But i will be pushing for it soon and will pay private if i have to,  i did however insist that operation was done under ultrasound i had to ask and about 6 times as the last time i had a erpc i was really ill and had to stay in hospital on a drip for 24hours i know something went wrong but nobody will confirm if it did or did not,  my mum went with me on Friday and she stuck up for me and said yes something did go wrong last time they said they would go and read my notes and get back to me but suprise suprise they didn't.  I am sure that the last erpc has got something to do with me being infertile i just now it.  Sorry for the rant.
My follow up went ok,  my new consultant pulled a very surprised face when she realised i was not on aspirin last time and has said i will be next time,  consultant said that she agrees that there is more to this now as 4 MC is unlikely to be down to luck,  so have to see what consultant has to say at EPU and then on to London.
DP is being annoying me i said to him earlier honestly you would think i went to the dentist on Friday and had a tooth out this was in reaction to him complaining that i hadn't cooked enoughthis weekend!! sorry quite a rantie post


----------



## peppa pig

Lovechocs:  Message from Claire she said

can you send lovechoc all the best and my love for tuesday, tell her i will be thinking of her.


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls,
Lovechocs, wishing you all the best for scan tmr sweetie       i will be thinking of you huuni xx
Peppa, hiya hun im glad follow up appt went ok, do you have appt for EPU hun?  i always say the one who shouts the loudest gets things done, i think that it is your body and that thyroid test should be checked, just keep on hunni i know you may feel a nuisance but trust me sometimes you have to be like that to get things moving. Yes so pleased mums scan all ok can stop worrying now. I cant believe im waiting on AF now then start..... im due thursday/friday but as we know   she can play us up so as soon as i will start im thinking monday week aaahhhhhhh........ xx
Sugarpie, how are you sweetie, thinking of you i hope the pains is easier xx
Princess, hi sweetie, i hope you are ok and taking it easy xx
Claire, love you and miss you xx


----------



## peppa pig

Lovechocs

i keep checking in,  hope to hear from you soon xx


----------



## josjourney

Lovechocs,  hope all ok hunni xx


----------



## LovesChoc

Good morning ladies. Hope you all ok?

Thanks for all the good luck messages.

We lost the smallest twin I am afraid to say. It is still there but no HB. It was so small so I wasn't surprised and I was mentally prepared for it. It had grown a wee bit from 4mm to 5.5mm. The bigest one is doing great. It was perfect for 9 weeks. It measured 2.5cm From Crown to rump. We saw its little limb buds and also we saw the heart beating away which we also heard which was amazing. Its beating at 170 BPM. I have now bee discharged from OFU and I have my first Mid wife appointment on the 8th next Thursday. We are both   so hard that this little one stays with us.

We were both sad for a while yesterday as we had got used to the idea of twins but the nurse yesterday was so lovely and said that it was mother natures way of doing things if you know what I mean.

Peppa - Yes in answer to your inbox message. I think that would be a good idea. Lets get her back.

Will catchup more later as off to a meeting now xxx


----------



## peppa pig

have PM you


----------



## princess29

Loves choc, Sorry to hear your news, I know exactly how you must be feeling    its very bittersweet, I still think about this ones twin and probally always will. The way I see it is that they were helping there sibling along while they needed it    please dont worry about your little miracle they will be fine, there no reason what so ever for your baby to be affected by this and it is very common in IVF pregnancies. Im here if you want to talk about it. 

To everyone else, my account hadnt be verified still, not sure why but going to try again!


----------



## peppa pig

thats odd    we are all over there now although haven't heard from sugar yet.  Do yo uwant me to copy your post over for you?

Thanks for the pm much apprciated i do wonder if i will ever get there days seem to be up and then quite down.  Right i am off to eat more chocolate and drink more wine


----------



## Wraakgodin

princess29 said:


> To everyone else, my account hadnt be verified still, not sure why but going to try again!


Just your friendly mod sticking her head round the corner!!!

Are you talking about something on FF? If so I can look into it for you.

Sue


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Sorry I've not been about. I've been really struggling with my bladder recently.   Things are getting worse. Got my op date through, 3rd April. Seems like forever away. 

Love choc: sorry to hear your news and hope that the rest of your pregnancy is healthy and enjoyable. 

Peppa: sorry that uve had a rough time. You are def right to keep asking. 

Jo: how are you getting on? You swimming now? 

Am I still posting in the right place? Not been anyone on in a while?

Xx


----------



## LovesChoc

Sugerpie - Sorry to hear your bladder is bad again. It must be so miserable for you? They couldn't get you in any earlier then 3rd April? Twin 2 was tiny the porr little thing so it was no surprise. We were sad but at the sametime so happy that twin 1 is going strong. Have you not got any messages in your inbox from Peppa?


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi lovechocs,

Unfortunately not.   Consultant on holiday for most of march so 3rd April earliest he can do and get other surgeon too. Just trying to get through a day at a time. 

Sorry to hear that.   Hope twin one going strong. 

Yeah,but I'm having really difficulties.   Not on yet. Grrrr . Hopefully soon. 

Xx


----------



## LovesChoc

Superpie - Alright for some having most of March off. Try and stay    Just over 3 week until your appointment will be here in a flash.

What problems are you having trying to get on?


----------



## sugarpielaura

I created username and password but it said I'd filled bit in wrong. So tried again but now saying my email address and password already being used. I requested another confirmation email but haven't heard anything!! 

Xx


----------



## princess29

Same here Sugarpie, I joined with my normal email and never recieved my activation even tho I request a few times and then joined again with a new email I had just registered for and it said it already had an account with that email!!    Not sure what im doing wrong?!


----------



## LovesChoc

Princess/Sugerpie - I think the forum had a server problem. If you go on now just to view the administrator has posted an email for you to use. Hope your both ok xx


----------



## peppa pig

Hello everyone i think we are all back using FF so shall we move back?? the icons are better?


----------



## dinkydott

im sort of lurking around sites, and found i cant keep away, yes much better icons than other site, plus easyer to use lol, xxxx


----------



## peppa pig

you little lurker  not long till 12 week scan then when is it?  is your mum going to this time still?  How is mum and when does the treatment finish?  Haven't hered anything from jos since test day was hoping and praying its so unfair   

i have just put roast chicken in oven....and yes jos i have remembered to turn it on  

well i have e-mailed my gp again as still no info in the post so i can book M/C appoitment    and waiting on the karo bloods tests but that won't be till june time.  I feel very much in limbo but still theres always hope for a miricle and my credit was increased on a credit card this week so i am stepping closer to some how finding the money IF needed for a fresh cycle.  I think i will go abroad though Athens or Barcelona don't know much about the costs in Baracelona i did ask the thread but nobody responded.  I love this city so much. It is racing towards June now....where is the sun  i hoped to do frozeb cycle in autum time but was serectly hoping for August but things just seem to be taking forever to get sorted out.  What do you all think of the DHEA sounds good but when i looked into it further maybe its to risky.


----------



## dinkydott

hi peppa,     love to lurk, 
yes i no been waiting for jo to post, even if to just give her a , bless her, 
mmm roast i just had hme made curry, dss loves his currys, 

hunni i would give them a call next week if not emailed you, it does seem to be taking forever, and even worse when in limbo, every thing seems to feel twice as long .......hunni still hope with the ice baby, so hey dont go thinking about using the card as yet, but good to have aback up plan, i got 2 credit cards out after my first cycle failed, just incase i ever needed it and want to start using it on things to get topped up like you have, so i no where your coming from, im not sure about Baracelona so cant give you any advice there sweeti, but i do no its a good city and very with it, so having cycle there would be an idea, but as iv said, pma you wont need it,
not sure where the sun is iver, but best bet is to go on holiday, iv only got a long weekend comming up but not tell end augs and begin sept, big one though taking my niece and nephew and dss to Disney land Paris but i cant go on any ride, but was booked b4 hand, back in march, on the never no idea, but im def sure kids wil love it, so in that case i dont need to go on rides, just to see there faces, 

as for DHNA, i looked into that also at some point, i was like you not sure, i do no you have to take them 3 months b4 treatment,  

iv got my mid wife appt on tues aso will no more about 12 week scan then not got dates yet as she will need to sort that out. as for my mum coming it will all depend on when it is and where she is in treatment, she has to start chemo on friday again, so then week after it will be her down time and bad week, so if scan is then she wont come, time will tell, bless her, xxxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

I'm here too.   

Xx


----------



## LovesChoc

Hey guys

I have found you. Its nice to be back.  

How are you all?

Any news on Jo?

Cxxx


----------



## dinkydott

im hear also, but dont no where to post, i will go on our other one and post there, then back over to hear, lol  

no news from jo sice her bfn so i gather she is needing time out,

jo if you read this we are thinking of you,  

how are you love choc........sugar, just seen your post on other thread, 

bless you, what a time your having darling, are you and dh ok now, im sure it was just a panic on life, and you no he loves you,  

xxxx


----------



## LovesChoc

Hi Ladies,

How we all doing?

Claire - Whens you 12 weeks scan my lovely. How are you feeling? Hows your mum getting on?  

Peppa - How are things with you my lovely?  

Jo - Thinking of you my lovely. Hope your ok?  

Sugerpie - Hope your doing ok my lovely?  

AFM - Noting to report other then my feet are really struggling with the heat and have swollen up. SO horrible and tight can't fit my normal shoes on. Loving the weather though bought time it cheered up. Not going to last to much longer though   xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

LovesChoc, I can totally sympathise, I went up 2 European shoe sizes (just looked it up, size 6 to 7.5 in UK numbers) when I was pregnant with Isabella.  I went to preggie fit and the first thing the woman running it said to me was “big ankles”!  Charming!  

Sue


----------



## dinkydott

hi girls, 

hope everyone is well, i never no where to post, both thread are soooooooo quite  

hi lovechoc, im good thankyou, i was 12 weeks yesterday and got my scan this friday 3.00 mixed feelings, im very excited but also, eeekkkkkkk......i think all is good though as i got a fhm and can hear the babys heart beat, it took a while to figer out which was mine and baby, baby is so much faster,
my mum is ok, same really, on her 3rd lot of chemo now, bless her,

how are things with you apart from your poor feet,  ........  cold water in wsh up bowl, would that work?

Wraakgodin poor you also, im   by the time i start to swell the weather should have changed cold again, 

peppa hunni how are you darling?

sugar how are things your end, still    

jo hunni, i hope your looking after your self. and your getting in a better place,  


i miss every one, xxxx


----------



## LovesChoc

Claire - It is so quite on both threads!!! Friday not long at all hun. I know exactly how you feel. I get so nervous before my scans. I got myself worked up so much before my 20 weeks. I sure everything will be fine my lovely. Glad your mum is doing ok. How many sessions will she have in total? I am all good apart from the feet and ankles. Feeling the little man move around which is still the most amazing feeling if not a little wierd. He is a bit quite at the mo as I think the heat is getting to him a bit so he is not so active. I have been runing the bath with cold water when I get home and sit on the edge with my feet in. It is heaven  

Sue - Not such a nice comment!! I think I would of punched her   I have been wearing flip flops to work which has helped as there is no way at the moment I can squeeze my feet into my work shoes    hugme^

Jo - Hope you doing ok my lovely. Thinking of you  

Peppa, Princess and sugerpie - Hope your all doin ok?  

Cxx


----------



## dinkydott

hi love choc, love the fact your putting feet in cold bath, needs must, awh little man feeling the heat,  
yeah i think once the 12 week scan is over then i can relax for about a week then the worrie starts up again, ready for 20, i was 12 weeks monday gone, so also once next monday is hear, im through the first trimester,  ......yes mum has got another 3 lots of chemo, then a op to remove her breast then onto radiotherophy which i dont no much about yet, trying not to ask, one step at a time, but i think its iver every day or 0nce a week, not sure how long, but i do no that the consultant has said that she should be all sorted and better by the time baby is due   , how are you finding the heat at night, how big is your bump now?xxx


----------



## peppa pig

Hi everone 


well how is everyone  

Claire: how exciting your scan on Friday   and you can hear Little ones hb how lovely.  Gosh mums treatment plan is long it sounds so scary hope you and mum are ok?  whens the famous dp on the telly then is it on sky plus now? i just heard diysos come on but there in the west midlands.  I have a sky reminder on for it i bet my dp is thinking why has she put a reminder on this!  so what names are you toiling with or is it a secret

lovechoc: sore swollen feet, poor you not nice.  Have you thought of any names for your Little miracle or is it a secret?

princess:  sounds a nightmare! did gp shed any light on things?  Have clinic been in touch yet?  It hard doing this ivf on relationships is he any better now?  Hope so hun.  

Jos:  Hi hun hope your enjoying the sun are you reading?  

AFM:  Well its tough don't want to pull everyone down, feeling a bit left behind but so pleased for everyone to. Just feels like i am stuck in limbo...however my bloods are back, but i phoned and they wouldn't tell me the results just that a letter was on its way but hasn't been typed yet, lady didn't know if its an appointment or the results.  So i wait.  i was chasing my results because my appointment at Coventry university hospital is at last through   for the 12 June BUT theres always a BUT i need my blood results which may be a problem.  Will chase again tomorrow.  Also i need to go twice and having now realised that the train will be just under £200 i am trying to get them to do my NHS appointment one day and my private the next.  But the private one has to be done on at a certain time of the month to have the uterus natural killer cell test.  Tried ringing all day today but nobody answered.  So things are starting to move on...oh and DP is peeved with me think he has had enough of this dominating our lives ans so he won't be coming with me to Coventry, but i understand.  But mind you if he stopped drinking so much perhaps he could produce more than the current 50mill !


----------



## peppa pig

have to say diysos reminds me of my house before its fixed its been 3 years now and my doors are still curtains love the programme


----------



## dinkydott

hi peppa pig,  

glad your still around and glad you have posted, missing you 

awh hunni, please dont feel left behind, although i do no where your coming from, i do hope they get that letter in the post for you quick smart .....whoooh for appt, have you told them on phone you need them for appt, def keep chasing them, your dp is just bein a man, i think they can only take so much then put there head in sand/ hide, get board ie peed off, and gggggrrrrrr draling for his drinking, why do they do it and think its ok, and not harming any thing, again, men are from mars,   but one good thing your stepping closer to them answers, 

yes my mum has a long road ahead of her yet sweeti, this is just the start bless her, she said she is getting so fed up now!and al she can think about is her treatment and nothing else,   some how i new where she was coming from, and i told her its going to be like that because that is her life for now and that it will follow her smell, 
as for dp, i thought it was this week but nop just been told its next wends, well it better be as its the last one, so fingers crossed, its got to be as its the only one not showen yet, lol at your dp wondering why you sky plus it, hehe,  

peppa you do make me laugh, love your doors, xxx


----------



## LovesChoc

Claire - Good luck for today. It is so amazing to see such a big change in the little one. How much growth has happened in such a short space of time  
Glad you mum is doing ok. Half way through her treatment. So glad to know that she will be feeling much better by the time the little one is due. That must be such a relief  .   

Peppa - Nice to hear from you. Glad things are starting to move along now for you. So annoying though that you have to wait for the letter and not put your mind at rest over the phone   Chase chase chase. I don't think these secretaries understand how important these things are to us and do it when they feel like it   Sorry to hear your hubby has had enough. Drinking not good though   but what can you do. My DP was a wee bit annoyed that he had to stop even though he hardly drank which made me laugh. But  he did and on the day he was needed go a fab specimen which he was pleased as punch with and then realised small sacrifices of so worth it. keep your chin up lovely  

AFM - I am on AL next week so not sure how often I can pop on but will def catchup the week after. Take care and have a fab bank hols


----------



## peppa pig

just popped on to if any news

i am on leave all next week tooo


----------



## dinkydott

hi girls,

thanks girls for the luck, 

all is good, baby is doing fab and yes cant beleive how much he/she has changed and grown, i felt so sick b4 hand the wait was horrid, to see if baby stll liked my there new home, but yay, im so glad and pleased he/she does, its starting to sink in now and another step crossed  

awh hope you both have a lovely week off, xxx


----------



## peppa pig

oh thats fantastic news......   not sure if its a pink cloud but couldn't see a blue one  
so so so so so so so so pleased for you hunny
can you put a picture up off dp so i know who to look out for next week?


----------



## dinkydott

morning girls, 

oooh a wet one, ggggrrrrrr  ......we should be use to bank holes like this, 

peppa, i no there is no blue one, but i do think its going to be a boy! just a feeling, could be so wrong, i have names if a girl April-Marie, or a boy, its reece.....

hunni i will put a pic up of dp,

how are you, are you having a lovely weekend.... 

jo sweeti, please let us no your ok, xxx


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls,
Sorry i am here girls and been reading sorry just needed time out really as struggling still. Sending so many hugs and love to you all and great news on claires scan i peeked at pics on **    
I was at hospital last week as ovaries still 3 times normal size and so painful i have now been told i have multiple cysts and fibroids within my womb so not the best of news, prior to tx i was ok now i am left with this not so great. My gp is referring me to gynae as thinks i may have to have expert opion as to where i go from here. Road looks grim at mo put trying so hard to look at the bigger picture i have my lovely dp and we are planning to get married next year give me something to look forward to, im so sorry for the blue message girls, i just found you and needed new password as couldnt remember   so will keep reading and have book marked this page, thankyou for all thinking of me and lots of hugs to you all will be back soon       xxxxxxx


----------



## peppa pig

Hi jos   thought you proable where reading.  Its been a tuff time hun and poorly to as well not fair,  hope you get some answers.  Blue you carry on hun,  come here and have a thunder storm hun,  we so understand how hard your journey has been.  Its   unfair.   

I know your taking some time out but some questions for when your back...Sounds lovely that your getting married   something else to focus on,  just what you need really,  what plans have you made so far? a year when next year?

Hi Claire thanks for the picture what will dp be fixing theres alot of people to watch out for on the show,  don't want to miss him.  Lovely names do you like them or is there a meaning behind them?

I think we all understand how self consumming treatment is, thinking of your mum hun and sending her strength and love,    does she have a support network is there a forum like this for cancer?

AFM: mission sort out appointments on Wednesday, wish me luck and bubbles... xxxx


----------



## dinkydott

afternoon girls,

jo, awh there you are sweeti, i did think time out is what you was doing but i just worry and need to hear from you .....so sorry you had a very hard week last week with hospital and what they have found out and whats wrong, omg bless you,so much going on there! dam drugs prob brought that all on and good your bein investergated, a friend also had the fioblid thing and is having a op next week,  .......awh getting mrried whooooh thats great news, next year, hehe lots to plan and what have you planned so far? 
hey hunni thankyou about my scan piccys,  .......hope your taking it easy and be kind to your self, hope to talk again soon,

peppa, dp will be on prob around the start,(if he is) they did the brirking up walls and the start of the build, footings etc, oooh i do hope we get to see him on there, you will have to record it, and if you didnt see him and i did, i will tell you what part and you can re look,  .........re the name, April-marie has alot of meaning, April the month is when my dad died, and my dads birthday, also i meet my dp month april, and we moved in together a year later in April, i got told i would be starting my first tx in April, i found out i got my BFP in April, also first time i saw baby on scan was April, and my mum told me she had cancer  in April, so i guess it just has to be,but mainly for my dad, Marie is my mums middle name, , i dont like my dads names  so for a boy its def a no go, Malcolm or collin,  good bless him, re boys name, dp is having his say about that, when he said reece i was na dont like that, but weeks later i keep going over it in my head and now i like it lots, has no meaning....but middle name will be glenn after his brother, we have to ask him first, also i like jayden but dp dont, so i think i may have that as a middle name also, it means thankfull, sorry iv just rambled, but had to explain, 

hunni i will be   you get all you need to sorted on weds, fingers crossed for you


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Lovechoc: I hope that you are getting on ok with your feet and ankles. Are they better now that the hot weather has passed? It must be so amazing to feel movement.   I hope that you are enjoying your AL. 

Claire: your scan pics are amazing. Bet it was just so emotional to see little one.   your names are lovely and I'm sure your dad would be so proud. Sorry to hear that your mum is getting fed up,although I guess it is only natural. She sounds like a strong cookie and I hope that her treatment goes well. She will be so driven by your good news and her impending grandchild. That's great that dp going to be on tv.  

Peppa: I'm sending you massive hugs   . I feel the exact same way. I am soooo happy for everyone but just feel very left behind and in limbo. It's my friend's daughter's birthday today and I just feel so left behind amd out all the time. Years are passing by and I'm absolutely no further on. Anyway, sorry don't mean to be negative but wanted you to know that I totally understand how you are feeling.  . Thats great that you have apps through although it is never easy,is it. I hope that you get it all sorted tomorrow. I think that sometimes it is too much for our hubby's though so much for us too. 

Jo: it's lovely to hear from you and I understand your need for some space.     I'm so sorry that you are still in pain and struggling with now fibroids and swollen ovaries. Im glad that your gp is referring you and hope that they get you referred soon. This whole process is heartbreaking and I totally understand your pain.   it is good to focus on positive things although let yourself break down if you need to. Congratulations on your upcoming marriage. Very exciting. When are you planning to marry? We were at two weddings this weekend. I'm shattered. 

Afm, well ladies, I'm still plodding on. Taking the bladder meds, although difficult to know if it's helping or not. I'm having good days and ba days. Been at two weddings this weekend, which can be difficult as we are only couple our age with no children and you'd be amazed how many times children are mentioned in the ceremony! Hmmmm.... Things with dp seem bit better and hoping this continues although events a few weeks ago really scared me. Back to work tomorrow. Wish the sun would come back. 

Xx


----------



## dinkydott

hi sugar darling, ........awh 2 weddings, waht a busy weekend you had, did they book it because they new it was a long bank hols of just the way it worked out, i did see some piccy on ** but did no when they was, .......shame alot of talking about children etc, and good you got through it, ears shut,  ......so glad you and dp are on the right tracks, after putting wind up you, always hard is"nt it when it really hits some spots and i think also hard to get out your head, because it hurts,  .....ooooh im   and hoping these tabs your are on are doing you good, and i guess the more you take them the more you will no, hopfully onwards and up wards,
thankyou re my mum, yes she is a strong cookie   and it does show through that she is not gong to let this beat her, iv got her and my step dad over for sunday dinner this sunday so it will be good to see them,  iv not seen them for about 7 weeks, 
hehe yes dp on tonight bbc 1, (well hoping he will be seen) bless him that would make his day,
awh i no my scan piccy came out really well, as for the scan i think i was in shock all way through it, half of me was thinking really, other half was  over joyed,

afm iv got another scan on the 10th july, a extra one, its a trail one, lasting a hr .....they are training midwifes at my hospital and dr to scan preg ladys, i got a letter through asking if i would take part, dame right, not missing this, plus they said if they can tell what it is then i could no, instead of waiting for my 20 week scan, dp wont be coming,  and i asked dp if they could tell me would it be ok to find out with out him, he is really fine about it, he knows i would not be able to wait, its like having a birthday preasent and looking at it and not opening it for 2 weeks, mmmm yeah right, my mum is coming that will def take her mind of every thing, and half the reason why im going,bless her, xxxxx


hope everyone is ok and boo to going back to work, and sugar your right, the sun comes out, ggggrrrrr,


----------



## peppa pig

well all eyes peeled its nearly time !


----------



## dinkydott

peppa, he was not on there, im gutted but so proud he helped that family out, his mate was on there though, dark skinned guy, he sang a tune, or well tried lol, i cried at the end, that litle boy has his own room and a lovely new home, xxx


----------



## peppa pig

Hi Sugar
Hope the meds start to show what they are helping soon.  Did you hear back from clinic re; F/T hope so! Wedding you got to love them,,maybe one day we will feel we fit and that we are not aliens from outer space. 

Claire:  Well thats the most i have concentrated on a tv programme for a long time.  I do love the programme,  well done to your dp and the team.  Do hope the little boy is still ok   so sad.
An extra scan hell yeah and your mum will be going ' perfect '

Well i got a dent in my head from all the baning my head against a brick wall i have been doing today BUT after about 8 phone calls i THINK it sorted.  looks like i will be going on Friday 15th June to see Prof Quenby both as a nhs and private patient, i wanted to attach the info as the test i am having done is also for IVF implantation failure but i can't work out how to do it.
So train fare £200 and the test for Nk Cells plus 2 consultations one which is a follow up telphone call is £360.  So i  then get the results in 6 weeks, after which i will be good to go for FT. 

My other results the letter has still not been posted 10 days ago they said it was in the post and it is still waiting for the consultant to sign it! but i have gone through Information Governance Office at my hospital and they are going to get my results sent so they are there for Friday.  God nows if i will know what they are before but i think they have all come back as normal as i know part of the letter is offering me to go to London M/C clinic well they can stick that up their  .  Cause this little lady has done her homework and she don't think she wants to go to London anymore!


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Claire: No, I don't think that they planned it but it was handy as I was off the Friday,Monday and Tuesday and the weddings were the Friday and Sunday.   Thanks. Hope that you have a lovely lunch on Sunday. Sounds lovely. What you having? An extra scan sounds perfect.   I'd def take that and will be lovely for your mum too. Shame hubby not on show but very admirable thing that he did. 

Peppa: very true. I constantly feel like that!!   well done on getting it all sorted. Sounds very complicated but I'm glad that (hopefully) you are on the right path. Not too long until your appt amd hopefully next steps forward. 

Afm, well another three pregnancy announcements at work today.   Happy for them but... Just not sure how much more I can take of this. Well, we've started fet again but not holding out much hope. As expected I'm reacting again to the estrogen. Endo active nd painful and lready passing lots of fluid. If fluid inside,cycle will be cancelled again.   not looking the best. 

Hope that everyone is well. 

Xx


----------



## dinkydott

hi sugar my darling,   re the ladys at work, its so hard when its in your face, and if only they new hey,  ......but i just want to say a little yay for starting fet, you kepted that hush hush hunni, im really   you have no fluid in there, and you can go all the way,          ooooh hunni have some more,      ......  i really want this for you, as i do every one on here,  

awh thankyou about dp, and you no what they really all do it for nothig, one of his works mates had the ass because he was not getting paid,   ...boo to him,

im cooking my mum a loavely roast beef dinner, she needs a prop dinner, my step dad cooks but not the best in the world, also my mum does cook when on her good week, but never fancy much, so hoping this will do her good, i just wish i lived closer so i could just pop food round for her, but hey ho, xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Claire,

Thanks. Yeah, it's just so hard. Birth announcement today. It's never ending.   Thanks. Unfortunately its not looking great. I'm passing a lot of fluid and have my scan tomorrow (only 7 days since started hrt tabs which earlier than two other times). I think that there's def fluid there Tom and it'll be cancelled. I'm going to be really upset if that's the case.   How was your lovely Sunday dinner with your mum? Bet it was great to see her. 

Quite quiet on here and I hope that everyone is well?

Xx


----------



## peppa pig

hello my loviiieeeesss

Claire: how was the roast beef, yum yum.







Good family day? how far away is mum from you? you know with DIY SOS where does all the money come from to do the work?

Sugar: i have been following the ft thread for a while now...honest i am not stalking you! Hun hope its better news tomorrow, i was SO sad to see your post i  that your hunch is wrong. BIG 

hello everyone else.... you all ok?

AFM; off to Coventry on Friday!!! final starting to feel like i am no longer at the back of the que for the big dipper roller course ride but nearing the front of the que!! and my bloods where all normal appart from protein s with is on the high side of normal bit confused as can't find much on this as its when protein s is low that is a problem....i think


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Peppa,

Thanks. I really hope so but I just know. I'm going to be devastated coz just feel that I'm not progressing or even trying at the moment,while the world gets pregnant.  The problem is that they can't seem to prevent this fluid and they won't operate on me. 

Friend talking about having a third the other day.   if only it was that easy.  

That's great about your bloods and Friday. Roll on indeed...   Afraid I don't know anything about protein in blood. 

How you you get those different wee pics? 

Xx


----------



## dinkydott

hi girls,

sugar, oh no sweeti,   im  , but i guess you no your own body, can you not do it without med,fet? and see how you go, or is you monthly to here and there to do that? and ov?

peppa, yay for your bloods, oooh hoping the protein is ok, look good if noting about it, like the way you put about bein at front of que,  so true,
DIY SOS rely on local business to do it all free and supply the bricks windows, kitchens beds etc, other goods free, local shops help and give things away as well, 

afm, dinner went well girls, loved seeing my mum, and her wig looked so real, and suited her, she was feeling ok, she starts her 4 cycle of chemo friday, so her bad week next week, 

my mum lives about 30 miles away from me, not that far at all but i would have to get a bus to her and i do, but lately its been hard for me, as iv been feeling sick, but not no more, dp gets back on the road in augs so that willl be better, xx


----------



## peppa pig

claire: Glad the ms has gone. Whow i thought it was just the labour that was given free!  really feel for your mum will think of her on friday when i am on the train.

sugar: i get them from here you use the last code on the list

http://photobucket.com/images/cooking%20smiley/

AND here are some lucky stars for you and when i go out side i will look at a stars tonight and make a wish for everything to be ok in the morning, i realise its a long shot. but i am thinking of you 










This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Claire: unfortunately not. I don't ovulate on my own and whenever I'm not having treatment, I'm on the pill as need to try and stop aggressive endo growing further. Glad that your meal want well and your mum's wig looks natural. I hope her next set of treatment isn't too rough for her. Hope you not feel too sick. 

Peppa: thanks. That's very sweet of you and I really appreciate it.  

Afm, well unbelievably scan went well this morning. Still don't quite believe it. Even as i type this,im sure there mist be a mistake. Spent most of last night in tears dreading the worst for today. Lining was 9.3mm. I've only been on the hrt tablets for 7 days. Previous fets,I've been on tablets longer (9and 10 days) and only got 7mm. Also, no fluid at the moment at least.   So on to next step. Start cyclogest on Thursday and et on wed  Hopefully as long as embryo survives.    I have been told that the fluid can appear at any time so I'm praying it doesn't and of course I'm now worried that it'll appear in a few days like when it if last time. I'll be checked before transfer but guess its too late then. I'm also anxious about thaw as its weaker embryos left. Worried they won't survive. I am still passing fluid which unnerves me but guess I need to trust them. So, one worry over and on to the next one!

Xx

Xx


----------



## dinkydott

sugar, hi sweeti, oh im a bad ff should of poped on here yesterday   thought scan was today,   but whooooh it went well thankgod, thankgod, how fab is that,  .......errrrr your right though one worrie over on to the next keep thinking positive i no easy said than done but every thing looking good, good lovely lining yippy,  .......its harder when every thing is out your hand hey! but you do have to trust them, and hunni, the % of thrawing looks good, hunni, even if ems are a little weaker, you do no that lots of ladys get there BFP with low ems, even 2det so there is always hope.......lots of love and keep us posted darling, xxxxx

morning all you other lovelys, xxx


----------



## peppa pig

Hi there

sugar:







great news and linning sounds fab, i know there are anxieties ahead but you know what thats was one massive tick yesterday, one day at a time, Claires right there is no ryme or reason to this process. So happy your post....i did check in yesterday but then i got drunk......

Claire:got to go dogs ran awayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## dinkydott

peppas  doggy come bbbbbaaaaaccccccckkkkkkk   xx


----------



## peppa pig

yes its soooooooemabbaring they go to this posh house over the back fence but i can't get in i have to drive around the block, and apologise.

anyway hows you hun?  when the next scan must be coming up soon. glad you had a nice time with mum,  do you have brother or sisters?

Afm: well i work in what is a 10 bed house which houses young people one step on from a children's home in some ways anyway just found out that they all know i have had ivf,,,not sure how yet but have suspicions, Good job i am in a much better head space now!

hi jos hows you hun....enjoying the weather


----------



## dinkydott

peppa, lolololol, your doddy is naughty naughty, what are they like when yiu have to say sorry, are they ok, and to drive round what a pain, does it happen much,
my next scan is 10th july, its a extra 1. as my hospital need ladys to train mid wife and doctors, so i will be going, any thing for a free xtra scan,plus she said on the phone it will be a hr long and if they can the sex would i want to no....dame right, my mum is coming to this one with me if feeling ok, dp is very ok about it, and finding out what sex with out him, he just knows i would not be able to wait tell my 20 week scan 4 that, so i got the thumbs ups, plus it will boost my mum,  .....my other scan is on the 26 july,

i have one brother sweeti, who is 2 years younger, bless him, he has to children age 7 and 5, who are my life, 

have you any brothers or sisters?

hey dame your work place im ggggrrrrr for you, some1 could not keep there mouth shut,  .......sorry but in a good place or not i would of kicked off you must of been biting your tongue, bless you sweeti,

how are you feel about friday? are you going down tomorrow night? xx


----------



## peppa pig

Not to long till scan then whats that 3 weeks,  i really am so delighted for you. Your dp is a bit of a star are you going to get married?  My dp is not into marriage spoil sport!  Going to have to meet the little person.

I live in cornwall got any holidays planned down here?

I have wait for it 1 brother 38
one step brother no contact with him sadly he likes the brown stuff 38
one step sister 36
another step sister 31 we have all been a family since this sis was 3
and a half sis in Scotland who is 17

i was so mad yesterday but i have calmed down i don't want any neg vibes attached to my special journey so i am  going to ask that big mouth is spoken to but nothing official like a warning on their record.

thanks for asking about Friday i am excited

are you getting fat?


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Claire: thanks. I'm channelling your good positive energy and trying hard. Trying to take each day at a time. Start pessaries tomorrow.   I found them slippery buggars last time!   We havent told anyone,not even my mum. Just decided to try amd keep it to ourselves. Prob is I have a few things coming up and I'm going to have to think of excuses for not drinking. Have retiral do on Friday, spa day next week with bubbly and afternoon tea with cocktails!! Roll on 10th and 26th for your scans. Very exciting.  

Peppa: Thanks. Getting drunk sounds fab. Hope you enjoyed.   I really wouldn't be happy about your work but I'm glad you are taking it in your stride. How did you find out? Are you close to your brothers and sisters? Good lick for Friday. Positive thinking for a way forward soon. 

Afm, well still passing as much fluid and feel 'wet' all the time. Sorry for tmi.   Just hoping all is ok. Start pessaries Tom and then the countdown to the thaw is on. 

Hope everyone else is well. 

Xx


----------



## dinkydott

hello girls,

peppa, oooh you have a few brothers and sisters there sweeti, nice but not at xmas, have they children and dp/dh,

well as for getting married, iv been married once lol, been split 8 years now, with my lovely dp 4 years, we have sort of spoke about it,but thats it first we wanted to sort tx out now its prob on the back burner for another few years, i do think he is very scared of that word though, lol, but i would like my name to be the same as my childs and dp,

awh not hoildays down that way as yet sweeti, my next one is Disney land Paris end of AUG,   but cant go on any rides, but hey my b year after might just have to make planes to come your way, xxx

hehe as for getting fat yep thats me, i dont really ahve a bump yet i just think it fat and middle age spreed thats over took,  ......and who keeps eating cakes, mind you iv only really put on 6lbs, not sure if thats good or not, 

ooooh another day closer for your little outing to the clinic/ hospital, what time is your appt?



sugar, hello hunni, hehe how is the bum bulets i call them going, oh the joys, but all worth it darling,   im still   the fluid is staying away, and im thinking every day it does is another step closer, shame you just really cant tell, tell scan,   

oooh sweeti you ahve a busy time coming up as well, that will help, and i think if they dont no it will help def take your mind of things, while with them,

xxxxx


----------



## peppa pig

Sugar:  OH the memories off the pessaries,  how are things today with the fluid any better/worse/the same? hope its no worse hun.  I found out because when i was off on hols last week one of the young people asked a member of staff if i was going to be having ivf again! No i am not really that close to them sad really, no big reason, why just the distance we live appart i suppose and i am the oldest maybe that has something to do with it and my tipical scots untactile upbrining maybe. PMA defo i feel pretty good. So exam marking time must be over?  holidays not to long away?

Claire:  Yip step brother has 1 which we have no contact with and neither does he and i hear he has another child on the gossip press
Step sis has one boy who is 12
Youngest step sis has two one of each flavor girl 9 and boy 1 i am quite close to my niece.
Oh yeah i forgot your off to Paris be lovely that when in august my dreaded 40th is on the 6th.
Be nice to have the same name as your Little bundle of joy!

Will be a long day tomorrow leave at 8.30am be home approx 11pm i hope!  have good ribes, appointment is at 4pm


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hiya,

Claire: Euro Disney will be fab. My hubby going in just over a week. I think 6lbs sounds fab. Wee tum good.   just had the one bullet so far. Not a fan.  Thanks. I'm very worried about all the steps but need to take it one step at a time. 

Peppa: fluid still quite bad. Constantly wet feeling. Just wish it'd stop. That's unbelievable. I'd be very annoyed.   Yeah,exam marking finished. It's very busy though as we have started the new timetable. No, not long until the holidays. We finish Wed 27th so roll on.  Will be thinking about you tomorrow and hope that your appointment goes well. 

Afm, well just home from parents' evening. I'm shattered. Had first bum bullet today. Not pleasant. They are slippy buggars!!   I'm still passing a lot of fluid.   Getting worried about it but nothing I can do I guess. Worried the embryo will wash away and also worried about the thaw. 

Xx


----------



## dinkydott

peppa def lots of xmas pressies or do you just by for the children, thats what my family do, which i hated felt Left out, but my niece and nephew do by me something which is very sweeti,  
ooohhh the big 40 soon then girly, hehe bless you, im 37 in june so nearly up with you sweeti, ggggrrrrrr hey, but hunni young at heart keep thinking that, and yiur piccy you put up once you really dont look your age, from what i remember, 
is your other half into footi? lots on ggrrrr, i dont mind watch england, i do get excited about it, but atm its just every game, on my tv  

oh you do have a really long day, i hope you are taking something on train, a book or musice, or you could just sleep, i will be thinking of you and let use no wont you when you can prob sat, oh sat if i dont reply its because im out, wont be back tell about 7, just to let you no,   xxx

hi sugar, ooh is he, who with? yes i booked it b4 the out come of my cycle, something to look 4ward to, you know! with the kids, 
hunni, are you front door or back? i use to do both, awh as for all your steps, we are here with you every step! holding your hand,and try not to worrie bless you i noi no, is hard not to, and so easy for me to say, PMA you are going to be ok, and your lovely em will thaw, they want mummy,    ......  for working late, but is this the last one tell next term, xxx


----------



## peppa pig

well its nearly time to leave

grey roots: hair dyed check
lady garden: check
teeth scurubbed: check


----------



## LovesChoc

Hi ladies. I have been looking in but have been a busy bee so not able to have a proper catchup.

Peppa - Good luck today hun. Hope it goes well and you get the answers and a way forward from todays appointment  

Claire - Lucky you getting an extra scan. I don't have any NHS scans now but I do have a 4D scan on the 19th july to look forward to. I will almost be 30 weeks then so will be amazing to see the little one as he will be looking just like he will when he is born. 6LB is that all. Lucky devil. I have put on around 2 stone but seems to be baby and boobs and a little bit of     Hope you mum is doing well hun  

Sugar - Sorry to hear that you are still loosing fluid. Must be very uncomfortable. I am sure your wee embie will thaw out nicely and all will be ok to go ahead with the ET etc. Sending you loads of    

Have a good weekend all and I should hopefully be able to catchup a bit more with you all next week.


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hiya,

Claire: he's away sat to thurs with his school and they are going to euro Disney. Think he's more excited than them!!  I'm sure you'll have a great time. I'm front door.   I don't use my back door at all anymore (literally) so front it is. They are just so messy. Think I get more on my liner and in the loo when I pee than my body absorbs!!   Thanks. That's very kind and means a lot. We've not told anyone that we are currently doing this so only you ladies know. Not even my parents. How are you feeling? Same here as football never off bloody tv!! 

Peppa: loved your checklist. I really need to deal with lady garden before wed!! I'm hoping that all went well? Looking forward to hearing your update. 

Loves choc: bet you can't wait until 19th July. So exciting. You sound as if you are blooming well. Thanks. I really do hope so. 

Afm, started pessaries now. Last couple of times,I find them difficult in first few days and then as things thicken inside,they stay in a bit better. Been ok so far. Only couple days in though and things already feel bit thicker in there than previous times. Sorry if tmi.   Wondering of that's due to thickest lining I've had o far? Who knows. Pessaries in twice a day,hrt tab three times a day and praying that embryo thaws well and starts re expanding and no fluid on wed. Feeling bloated but guess that's the cyclogest. We've not told anyone at all this time but think couple friends in work will work it out when I'm off thurs and fri. 

Xx


----------



## dinkydott

Morning ladys.

A quick one as on my phone

Lovechoc good to here from you.and glad all is good roll on 16th. 

Sugar morning Hun. Awh sorry 4got about the back door  but glad the front door is becoming better.I do think it gets tighter down there the more you use the bullets. Yes the lining but also the drug gets you ready for baby... Awh I can see why your dh is getting excited. Cor how many children are going?.what time are the clinic taking the ems out to these?

Propane hope Friday went well?


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Claire: Yeah,I think that you are right. They have been ok to use so far this time but things are getting very messy down there now!!  Feeling bloated and running to toilet a lot today. I had this last couple of times but strange for me as I don't use the toilet in that way anymore yet this is what happens to me. Everyone else seems to get constipated but not me!!   Anyway, he's away with 40 pupils!   I'm sure they'll have a great time. My embryo is a blast so won't be thawed until wed morning,hopefully survive and phone me for transfer wed afternoon. As long as no fluid. 

Ladies: with the pessaries,I put them in and lie for half an hour but I still feel I lose a fair bit on knickers and when I pee,I can see it in the toilet. Is that normal??

Xx


----------



## peppa pig

Sugar: two more days.....i am sitting on the edge of my seat exciting/nervous days ahead   I never really thought to lye down just plug and go in the front door here and yip a mess but i just thought that was the plastic not the med mmmm i am a bit confused myself now

Claire;  Hi hun what you up to.  Hows mum treatment started again on Friday so i am guessing she is suffering right now   nice name change you gave me propane are you saying i am full off gas  

Lovechoc: Glad things are going well are you going to share your name that you have chosen or is it a secret?

AFM: Appointment went well i didn't get home till midnight.  The procedure was over very quickly thank god as it was pretty unpleasant so i wait 6 weeks for the results but they think it will be negative because......


He said to be pregnant normally you need 
1. a receptive womb 
2. a selective womb

1.in my case as i have sustained two out of the 4 m/c have been missed m/c that the embie died some weeks prior in one case 3-4 weeks and in another 5 weeks he said that this shows that at around the 12 week mark the placenta would be taking over and that for my body to still be fitting at this point to hold on to something it shouldn't be shows my womb is receptive.  People who test positive for high NK cells normally a. do not get implantation or b.misscarry very early on. and he said he doesn't think thats me.

2. He said that the womb also has to not except embies that are abnormal.  This is where my problem is he thinks that my body is so receptive it except everything where as normally a woman's womb would not except abnormal embie.  

So saying all that he said that he thinks all and i say ALL i need is the right embie.....so heres praying that one of my snowbabbies is the right one.  He said that if it doesn't work that i should not give up as he said it will work its just a case of how much money you have to spend on treatment to find the right one.

He said that i was NOT to take asprin as my clinic have advised and that i must have the bullets which my clininc said no just do NATURAL F/T he said fine but still  need that progestrone after he said he would write to me so i can take this to clinic.

So i came away feeling really hopefull


----------



## dinkydott

Hi girls. 

Awh peppa lol sorry re name I'm on my phone atm pc charger has broken gggggrrrrrr. 
Hunni yes Def sounds like a very good appt. And lots to take in though bet you head was boncing around after. Fingers crossed about everything. And also sorry to hear it was a bit grim

Awh my mum is. really ill thris time. High dose and she has been frowing up since. I have told her if she us still sick tomorrow to call her nurse.  She cant even keep water down and thats not good. 

Sugar. I didn't lay down iver. And a but use to come out. But i dont think it matters if some come out. If it was the case then im sure they would have to give it to every1 another way. If. it is alot or you think its lots call your clinic just to be safe. Eeeeeekkkkkk another day gone. I'm praying for. Em. X x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Peppa: It sounds like your appointment was very busy and informative. I'm glad the procedure didn't last too long.   That the right embie is with you soon. 

Claire: sorry to hear your mum is so ill this cycle and I hope she feels a bit more like herself soon. Thanks. I really do hope so. 

Afm, well had hellish day at work today and could have just chucked it all in. Feeling quite negative today and wondering why I'm even putting myself through this on Wed. Though totally convinced that it won't go ahead. Ah well, at least nearly there now. 

Xx


----------



## peppa pig

my huns do you like the ownership i have! very protective of my ff's

Sugar; the reason you are putting yourself through this because dispite all the negatives there is HOPE and you need to focus on the hope.  If you need to speak we could arange to meet up in the chatt room. claire you up for that?  Hun i know it tuff but you just don't know untill you know. What happened at work today, it must be tufff without hubby, when is he home?      

Hope is what makes us strong. It is why we are here. It is why we fight with when all else is lost

Claire:  Your mum is having such a horribale time, its just not fair, and there just aren't the words its just heartbreaking to her she is suffering so much       

ps football is boring


----------



## LovesChoc

Hello lovely ladies. How are we all?

Peppa - Wow what a lot of info. I am glad it went well and you have come away feeling positive about it all. Just have to   that it is the right embie next time. How may   do you have? When do you think you will start again? Names we have are Louie or Archie at the mo. boys names are so hard to choose  

Claire - How are you my lovely? The weeks are flying by I can't believe you are nearly 16 wks already   Sorry to hear your mum is having a tough cycle bless her    

Suger - Sorry to hear you had a very down day   Hope your feeling better today. Remember to try and keep   hun. i am sure it will all go to plan. Sending you loads of good luck  

AFM - Almost 26 weeks now. Can feel the little man moving around which is most odd but at the same time such a lovely feeling. Sorting out the nursery getting bits and bobs. Bump is growing nicely finding it a bit difficult to get socks and shoes on now. Its quite funny


----------



## peppa pig

very sleepy peppa pig here!

just a quick post to say thinking of you today sugar, Good luck


----------



## dinkydott

Good luck sugar . Thinking if you. x x x


----------



## LovesChoc

Suger - I know its a bit late in the day but I hope it all goes as well as it can possibly go


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Peppa: thanks.   I've never done the chat room thing. Happy to try one night. Hubby still here at mo. he goes on sat until thurs. work has been ****. Trying to not get stressed about it though. Nearly finished. 

Claire: Thanks.   How's your mum feeling?

Lovechoc: Thanks.   Thatsvso exciting. It must be amazing to feel. I have an image of you with your socks and shoes. Hehe!!  

Afm, well I'm pupo,again.   The thaw went well this morning. It had expanded to a 2AA by transfer so that was good. No fluid so it's back in there. Just need to wait now. I saw it going in via ultrasound this time, which was nice. Never seen that before. Kind of forgotten the do's dont's. Any reminders? 

Xx


----------



## dinkydott

Yay sugar thats great news iv been stalking this thread all day. Didnt on what time et was. But whooh that's fab fab news on em and noooooo fluid. Phew. I bet your smiling. As for does and fonts. I wouldsay its up to you. Every 1 is diff and I think is done to your body no matter what you do. On myfirst 2we I rested took th3 hole 2we off and really didn't move off sofa. My 2nd I thought sod it. Went shopping next day. Got up every day and went out. Walks and lunch. I even went back to work cleaning houses. After 4 days. So it just shows if its going to happen it will no matter what you do. I wo7ld say though no hot water bottles or hot baths. Good luck my darling. X x x. Happy happy happy

Oh and chat room never did it myself. Iver but could try. Whats the diff to posting here apart from no one can see ?


----------



## peppa pig

hi there

 great news sugar soooo exciting to be PUPO i think i  need to say that again pregnant until proved otherwise
mm mm no hovering, lifting anything heavy over doing it in general, no sex,  just take it easy and be kind to yourself and avoid getting upset or stressed out but its all in the lap of the gods now theres no rhyme or reason to it its just fingers toes crossed and pray this time its the right embie.

Claire:  the chat room its the same appart we can reply straight away knowing we are all on line at the same time.

Lovechoc:  He he you can you still see your feet!

Jos: Big hugs

AFM: i am still spotting after last week they said it was no more pain than a smear yeah right and that will be shinning bright!


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Claire: thanks. I'm off today and Tom. Hubby away sat and I have spa day sat and out with friends sun nd back to work Monday. I agree. It's either going to take or it's not. Just need to wait and see I guess. Think it's more chatting in real time. More like a live conversation. 

Peppa: Thanks. Yeah,I'm already convinced I've sneezed it out or it's fallen out!! I'm assuming it was a man who said that to you?!  Hope spotting calms soon. 

Afm, just lazing about. Bit negative today but trying hard. Feel nowt. 

Xx


----------



## LovesChoc

Sugerpie - Yay PUPO   I am so pleased for you. No fluid to even better  
I took the first week off and just took things easy. Still did normal things but nothing to strenous like hoovering or cleaning the bathroom etc. Avoided hot showers had luke warm ones etc. Spa day sounds good but can you do that? I never felt anything either. The first I knew was when I did the preggers test. Ooo and no stressing. THink happy thoughts need a happy womb for the little embie to settle in    When is test day?  

Peppa- Yes I can just about see my feet. Don't think for much longer though. Anymore news with you?  

Claire - Hope you doing ok? Hope your mum is managing and the sickness has not taken its toll on her?  

Jo - Thinking of you my lovely. Hope all is ok


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Loveschoc: thanks. Trying to stay positive but hard! I'm off today and tomorrow. Resuming normal activities sat and back to work on Monday although only until wed as that's us then finished for the summer holidays!!  I asked the nurse about a spa day and she said it was fine,as long as I didn't use the pool, sauna rooms etc... She said treatments ok as long as avoid certain essential oils. However,ive decided to change my treatments. I've changed them to a manicure and a pedicure instead. More about catching with with my pal. We get a cream afternoon tea as well,although I'll not be drinking the bubbly!! They should be ok? Otd 2nd July.   

I'm worried about the way I'm sitting and eating etc...  Know I'm being ridiculous but any general advice? I've only been off a day. I'm soooooooooooooooooooooooo bored. Daytime tv is crap! How have your days been?

Jo, in case you are reading,    . 

Xx


----------



## dinkydott

Hi girls. 

Peppa.how are you. Has the spotting stopped now ggggrrrr bless you.  

Lovechoc sweeti how ate you. Lol about. the sock. Etc. But will i be laughing in a few months. 

Sugar sweeti. Keep your chin up you have got this far. With a good cycle. Better thsn all the rest. I think it will ne good news on the 2nd. It already expaned once thawed. So that's tellong uou some yhing about that strong em you have.  Oooh a spa sounds like just what you need and sunday. Better to keep your mind on other things. Although very. hard. And work next week will make it go fast. Busy busy busy. 
As for food. Drink a pint milk a day. And lots of lovely fruit. Also keep your protein up. 
Boo to daytime tv. Have you sky films. Bridesmaids. Is on something to laugh about.  X 

Afm busy working today. 3 houses to clean. Ggggrrrr. I just wondering thou when I can't bend to clean baths etc. Getting s not tight atm and flaking. But the only thing kerpd me going is thinking of the weigh i would put on not doing what I'm doing lol. X


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

How's your weekend?

Claire: thanks.   I'm praying that you are right but have to say that I'm not holding out much hope. Feel af on way. Spa day was awful and I've just written a long letter of complaint. Never done that before. I've not been doing too well on the food front. Need to improve that.   Sounds like you are very busy. Are you ok doing all that cleaning?

Afm, well ladies. Rough day. Been running to toilet a lot to go to loo. Woke at 2.30am in agony. Bolted to toilet and stuff burst through front. Pretty convinced I now have a second fistula. Gutted. Emailed CR surgeon. When will this end?!? 

Cx


----------



## dinkydott

Hi girlys. 

Sugar sweeti oh hunni. I'm sorry to hear you got in a bit of a pickle the other night. how are things now hugs. Try and keep your chin up. And im praying. 
Also oh no what happened at the spa. X x 

Hi every1 else how are we all. Hugs. X x x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Claire: thanks. Not heard from CR surgeon yet but hoping I hear soon. Feeling ok but pretty positive there's a second bloody fistula.   Spa day was awful. We only got one treatment, manicure was awful, food terrible, hotel dirty. See how they reply. 

Hope everyone is well. 

Afm, pretty convinced its all over. No real symptoms at all and then today been getting lots of period cramps, rectal pain and churns tummy. Same way I get before period. So, not really third time lucky. At the moment, ok but going to be devastated. 

Xx


----------



## dinkydott

Sugar. Hunni I know you no your own body. But af signs ciuld mean any thing. Lady all over ff get them and still bfp. Also no pg signs could mean any thing also i didnt get anything.   hope clinic get intouch soon.  Naughty they didn't today. And as for spa Omg how bad is that such a shame and good you wrote to them. x x


----------



## peppa pig

hi there just to say i have been under the weather and am busy trying to find the motivation to apply for a new job BUT sugar i am watching and praying, you don't know until you know and although i see you are suffering and the signs are making you worry.  Its easy for others to say but its odd when it works and when it doesn't you have only got to look at the people who truly should not hold on to there baby's like people who continue to take class a drugs or Lady's through no fault of their own who live in 3rd world country's who suffer malnutrition and dreadfull circumstance when there in the early stages of pregnancy they hold on to the embie so why shouldn't you. When is test day are you a secret early tester? i am preying hun   

Claire:you ok hun, hows mum? the cleaning sounds tuff on the pregnant lady.  Its July soon i wonder if its a baby or a girl its been 2 boys and one girl so i guess we are due an  April,mmmmm i wonder how Little Penny and Jack are bet there Little cutties.


----------



## peppa pig

EVERYBODY OK?


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

I'm 9dp5dt today and poas. Got bfn. So,it's all over for us,again.   Bloods on Monday to confirm. Gutted. 

Hope ou are all well. 

Xx


----------



## dinkydott

Hi girls. 
Not been. Posting on my phone atm and right pain. My charger gor net book is broken. 

Sugar oh hunni words just dont cut it. i wish i could say there is still hope or be it a little 1. but maybe there  is......big hugs darling.  Thinking of you and dh. Life or someone out there needs a big fat kick in. Xxxx

Peppa glad your still around. Busy bee. X x


----------



## peppa pig

so sorry hun i so was    this journey is so   and cruel   if only i new the answer to the question why us!

hi claire you busy this weekend?


----------



## dinkydott

Hi peppa 

Bit busy this weekend. Went clothes shopping today dp treated me as it was my birthday last tuesday needed new  things. And  decided no matter what i weat there is no hidng bump need to stsrt telling work now. Tomorrow I'm doing race for life. Hoping not to hot. Have you any plans. For weekend. X x


----------



## LovesChoc

Hey ladies,

Sorry not posted much last week was off sick from work. i was a poorly bunny   Much better now though.

Sugar - I am so sorry to hear you news hun. I cannot begin to try and say anything. Thinking of you and sending you loads of love and  

Claire - How are things with you? How nice a shopping trip. I am in desperate need of one as I am still trying to squeeze myself in to clothes that are to tight now. I need to give in   What's next for you my lovely? How is your mum getting on bless her?  

Peppa - Hows you. Any news or appts come through?  

Cxxxxxxx


----------



## dinkydott

Hi girls. 

Lovechoc. You made me laugj. still trying to fit in clothes. Bless ya.sorru to hear ypu jsve been ill. Whats been up?. Glad your ok now though. Well sweeti. For. me next. See if team blue or pink. next Tuesday can't wait. Just had my midwife 16 week appt. Next one not tell end of augs. You jave them more often as you get near edd don't you?. What's next for you? Apart. From new clothes shopping. Please tell me your not in same bras lol. Xx my mum is ok atm. but next week bad again as got her 5th chemo. This friday. X x


----------



## LovesChoc

Claire - I had very swollen feet and I was very anemic. I am on iron tablets from the Docs. Made me feel very drained etc. So was told to rest to allow the iron tablets to get into my system and sort me out. I feel much better and my feet are back to normal I don't look like Frodo Bagins anymore  I have gone up one bra size but I am fighting to keep the puppies in these now so I def will have to get some more   I had my 25 week check at the docs last night even thought I am over 27 weeks!!!!   All was fine and as it should be. Next week I have my 28 week midwife appt an then the following I have the next 3D scan at just over 30 weeks which will be amazing. How exciting for you to find out what you are going to have. Do you have any feelings or inclings? Bless your mum lets hope this round is a bit kinder to her. How many treatments has she got left?


----------



## LovesChoc

Where have you all gone  

Hope you all dooing ok?


----------



## peppa pig

Hi there everyone

sorry not been posting but have been keeping an eye out for new posts

How is everyone?

Claire come on then is it a girl or a boy its your scan isn't it today? are you off to meet micky mouse soon?

afm: i am all good all tests where nornal well my killer cells where 4.2 anything over 5 you get treatment.  I am always it seems at the top end of normal, got to have a few more blood checks thyroid and thyroid anti bodies and i have to have posegterone support from et up to 12 weeks if i am lucky enough to see those 2 lines again!  i will be going for FET in October i think.

the big 40 is aproaching and i am findng it hard to get my head around it


----------



## dinkydott

hi my lovelys....

at last some 1 posted, i was going to post a few times in the weeks but thought people wanted time out and didnt want to talk babys,   it hard you you girls who are not yet BUT will be soon, 

peppa.....whooh on your results darling, all sounding good and a plan of action once bfp,   oct will soon come round, and you will get the other tests out the way and all clear to go.
thanks for posting about my scan darling, you remebered, 

and itttttssssssss team pink, im so happy and so glad most of asll she is growing fine and all great, heartbeat, lungs face etc, phew,xxx

how is every1 else, lovechoc, i see your tick, amd omg 30 weeks,

sugar sweeti, how are you think of you,

jo i think of you also my love, misssssss every1, and we need a good catch up, xxx


----------



## peppa pig

April?

Hows mum hun?

So excitied for you.

I am all good not been posting cause just not much going on really feeling a bit of a boring FF

So did you by a pink outfit today?


----------



## dinkydott

hi ya peppa,

yes still April-marie, but then i like sky-marie, or sophie as well, but atm still April, because of what that month means to me, but i think now im going to have to wait tell i see her face and then decied, they say you know as soon as you see baby, dp like all of them as well so thats good, he picked sophie,

yes my mum is doing ok, on her last lot of chemo today, the on the 23 augs she is having her op for breast removel, but they said they might just remove the glands and muscle in breat, but only if this last lot oif chemo shriks the lumps a bit more, but all the other lots of chemo having been fighting it well, so fingercrossed this last lot will, then once breast op is done and she is healed the on to the last of it but the harshes, the radiotherphy, everyday for 8 week,s then good buy you horrid cancer and treatment     .......

awh hunnni you know you can come on here no matter what, even for a chat about nothingness, help move the time, and oct wont be far off,


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

How are you all?

Claire: congratulations. Fantastic news.   You mum sounds like such a string lady. She'll make an amazing gran. I hope that you are keeping well. 

Jo: I often think about you and hope you are ok. 

Peppa: I'm glad to hear that your test results were good and that fet in oct.  

Afm,sorry I've been a bit awol. The last failed fet has hit me hard. Decided to go away on holiday (adults on,y hotel). Have met with my colo rectal surgeon and ivf review was yesterday. Surgeon wants me to have another mri as think i have a second fistula or absess and then a major op again, opening my tummy to try and get to fistula. He's said it'll be on a scale to the original op (6.5hrs) as my insides will be like concrete. He also said that we could ask gynae to remove tubes whilst he's in there,to try and give ivf a better go. Recovery is months again and I'm wary of another op on that scale,and possible complications,but know I need to try it. He will also likely do another resection when in there. He hasn't discussed this with my gynae yet though.  At review meeting yesterday,private ivf dr said he's really not too sure where to go now with me. Nature hasn't been kind etc...   He suggested taking immune drugs like clexane and steroids but not actually bring tested for immune issues. He thinks that I should have the surgery,remove the tubes and then try fet again. Easier said than done though as that means no fet for about a year which really upsets me. I was in tears yesterday. Just seem to be getting no where at all. 

Xx


----------



## dinkydott

Hi my darling sugar. 

So so sorry to hear that another op is needed. Poor you sound a long rd. But hey good to get yo7r tubes out if it helps as well and take the drugs can't do no harm but all help. We are hear for you. How are you and dh. Ought a holiday where did you go darling. 
Thanks 4e my mum she is a good gram to my younger brother children bless her. X x hugs x x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi,

Claire: thanks. I just don't feel like I'm coping very well at the moment. Time I guess. We went to turkey. Never been before. Was incredibly hot. Mid 40s most of the time!! Good to get away for a bit though. How are you feeling?

Xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

How are you all doing?

Xx


----------



## peppa pig

all ok here? hows you sugar and everyone else?

I have now turned the big 40, my family made such an effort it really took the sting out of it all.  Have had my last lot of bloods done so need to contact the clininc for a rip off consultation hope it doesn't cost to much  for FT honestly! i am hoping to have a telephone consultation but mmmmm not sure they will do that. Was hoping to telphone them this week but i have a suprise vistor from Scotland, my sister has come down on holiday she is 17 so we are off to see fazer from n dubs tonight and the Mead who where on britans got talent! and last week we went to see Dizzy rascle well in with the kids me!


----------



## dinkydott

Hi girls. 
Im glad you have posted. I lost ya. I didnt bookmark and when I put in search ex starting out girls it came up nothing. I. Now no why. I didn't put the just in......

Anyhow sugar you posted.lol....and I seem to have miss another post from you also. So sorry darling.  How are you feeling now. Hugs. would put smiley but on phone and keeps putting them any where lol. 

Peppa. hi ya sweeti. ooooh the big 40 but hey young at heart you groupy you lol. ya only live once. what happening re you cycle. I'm guessing you have to pay now ggggggggrrrrrrr . 

afm my mum had her last lot of chemo and now awaiting breast op. she seems ok and just can't wait to get the op over with.I'm ok cut my hrs at work now. I just cant keep going. I have mondays. off now

speaking if which lovechoc how are you?and Jo sweeti. offten think of y9ux x


----------



## LovesChoc

Hi ya,

Sorry not been on for a while.

I did loose you and nothing came up when I searched!! but did this time. What has happened to our thread?? 

Im doing ok. 35 weeks now. I finish work on the 31/8 and cannot wait. I did struggle with the heat. Made me feel quite poorly   I am loving the cooler weather now. I just hope it lasts until the little one arrives.

Claire - So glad eveything is going well with the little one. I cannot believe you are a;lmost 25 weeks now. That has gone so quick. Glad you mum is doing ok and the end is in sight for her now bless her  

Peppa - The big 40. They say life begins at 40. I hope you had a lovely time. Where are you now with your treatment?  

Hi to all the other ladies   xxxx


----------



## dinkydott

Yay lovechoc. Glad you have poped on was thinking about you last weekend. I was really hot and just didnt want to do much. And thought omg for you. And hunni omg only 5 weeks left to go. Eeeeekkkkk. Roll on your mat leave. Mine is 1st oct and cant wait. Work is. getting harder my the day . 
My mum has got her op through. Its next friday. the about 3 weeks recoverey then 6 weeks every day of radiotheropy. Thats the hard bit. She will be put on the waiting list for a new breast. Bless her. But amazing what they cam do. Even a tattooed nipple: I go away next Friday morning to disneyland paris. Topical i want see my mum after op. But i no she knows it cant be helped. And my brother as he is coming. 
So sweeti have you your bags packed and every thing in place. X x 

Peppa and sugar my lovelys how are you.  Girls. Always in my thoughts and sending you my love. X x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies 

Peppa: happy belated birthday and I'm glad they made a fuss of you. You deserve it.   Are you any further with your next hosp appt? 

Claire: glad to hear that all is well. You are also looking fab (******** pics). Glad to hear that your mum has her op date and I hope that all goes well for her. You are right, they really can do amazing things now. I hope that you have a fab time in Paris. Enjoy. 

Lovechoc: bet you can't wait to finish up. Glad to hear that all is well. 

Afm, same old same old ladies. Static with nothing happening. Incredibly depressing. I'm back at work now and Have returned to seven new pregnancies. Ppl not really trying, just married etc... I'm happy for them but it really really hurts. Just lost all hope I have to say. Can't even look forward to next go coz no idea when that'll be! I have my mri in a fortnight and see what that says. I'm also seeing my gynae and urogynae this week as well. Think apps will be a bit of a waste of time as they will just say that we need to wait for the MRI scan. We have finally(after nearly three years) sold our house. Exciting and def Given hubby a wee boost but I'm a bit worried about buying a big house with just the two of us rattling about in it,with no real prospect of us being any more than two. Anyway, sorry for the down bit. 

Hope you are all well. 

Xx


----------



## dinkydott

morning girls,

hi sugar my darling, oooh i just want to give you a big hug, yay on selling the house but as you say a bigger house,   
it will prob do you good going back to work, but to go back to how many preg ladys, is just poo bags,makes you just want to run, ......i do hope they can give you a biut more info at the appt next week, not just what you already no,
and i no you just want to get going again and get better, or at least some sort of hope, atm it limbo for you and its not a good place is it, i wish i could do something for you,
apart from send you  

thanks re my mum, and my ** pic,    ans yes when i will get back from paris i will let you no how i got on, if im still alive, 3 kids and 2 men ....but if you dh can do it with all them kiddies then im sure i will be fine xxxx


----------



## peppa pig

Hello everyone 2nd attempt at post.....tried yesterday and a cat well a kitten stupidly thought it was a good idea to come in my garden half way through me posting.....well my 3 dogs thought it was Christmas,  they snippered the cat luckily didn't kill it although my largest dog had the poor cat pinned by its throat.  But he must have just been playing like he does with my other dogs because if he wanted to kill it he could have done in seconds.  So i grap two dogs by the scruffs and march in doors, leaving the other one still chasing the poor cat...well my dog came unstuck,  blood everywhere got swiped by the cat, dogs noses really bleed.  What a drama almost as good as the snake attack they where throwing a HUGE snake in the air and bitting it a month back!

Lovechoc:  are you all ready not long to go how exciting,  so one more day at work then and your off, how long are you taking off? 

Claire;  Enjoy Paris have a wonderfull time,  time is flying by for you as well, where i work there is a girl thats 26 weeks i often look at her and think of you.  Is this the final stage with Mum?  Its so gruelling i have never know much about the treatment for cancer your mum has certainly opened my eyes.  Big hugs

Sugar:  Glad you sold the house hun,  if nothing else will keep you busy, does the house need much doing to it?  When do you move? Its horrible being in  limbo and watching others wishing it was you, it so hard hun i do understand  

AFM:  Well i phoned about F/T but my consultant is on holiday so she will review my file when she gets back in a week or so,  we will see i was hoping for transfer in Oct but i can see it being set back till Nov.  I am quite honestly terrified as i just don't know what i am going to do if this doesn't work.  Oh well as i tell everyone else stop pushing life around it has a funny way of sorting its self out.  I have been looking at the prices abroad and they are alot cheaper £1500 for icis plus the drugs but what a hassle to get there.


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Claire: thanks for   and  . Much appreciated. I hope that you have an amazing time in Paris. I'm going away in October with 42 15 and 16 year olds!  

Peppa: Oh dear. That is a drama. Hope your dogs are ok. We move on 21st September. Cosmetic things. New carpet etc... I do want to replace the cloakroom toilet downstairs, ensuite bathroom and kitchen tho!! I hope that you hear from consultant soon and can get started ASAP.  I have everything crossed that this is the one for you. I really do. 

Afm, well had gynae appt yesterday and urogynae today. In nutshell, gynae agrees with major open surgery to try and fix fistula and remove tubes.  It'll be long op again due to disease and adhesions and 6 month recovery so ivf off for a long time.  Urogynae wants to do an urgent cystoscopy without GA! Anyone ever had one without GA before? I'm meant to have MRI next week but not received letter yet! 

Hope everyone else is well. 

Xx


----------



## peppa pig

hi everyone

claire: how was Micky mouse?

lovechoc:  hope your chilling out now feet up 

sugar: i feel for you   ,  have you had dates through or being given a rough idea of timescale for your opps,  i don't know about the no GA sorry but have you found anything out yet? I think the secret to this journey is to not give up, easier said than done i know, its such a hard road to travel, i have been in limbo for a while now will be my due date on Wednesday last big milestone it will give some closure.  i guess what i am trying to say is that your doing everything you possible can and if you have to take 6-9mths out it is still part of the journey so in some ways its not taking time out.  The house sound posh. 

afm: well should get some news soon i hope


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Peppa,

No idea on op dates yet. MRI on Tuesday. Cystoscopy is done as urgent so I'd guess over the next month or so. As far as the main op is concerned, I'll not even be put on the list until after MRI images been discussed with surgeons then as I need at lest two surgeons, I'll need to wait a while. I would think that it'll be early in the new year. Then minimum 6 month recovery so might be closer to this time next year before we can try again.   Thanks,I know that you are right. I guess I have to try and look on it like that. That os a big milestone and I hope that you get a sense of closure. I certainly found that I stopped counting things after then. Many   for when the day arrives. I hope that you hear from them soon. Keep us posted. Haha!   that made me laugh. It's certainly bigger than our current place. It's 4 bed detached. Hope we are doing the right thing. 

Hi to everyone else. Hope that you are all well. 

Xx


----------



## peppa pig

hello everyone 

anybody got any updates

SUGAR; have you moved into your Penthouse yet?
Claire: Where are you? did you get eaten by Micky mouse?
Lovechoc:  Has maternity leave made your fingers fall off?

AFM: Spoke to the clinic today they are going through things thoroughly,  i have a telephone consultation booked for the 26th Sep but today they dropped on me that i need a few more blood tests, just not sure i am going to get them done and the results in time, so may end up having to rebook consultation and start in November as its going to be pushing it as today is cd1 (another natural miracle that didn't happen,  i don't know why every month i put myself through that forever hoping)  

Loving Downton Abbey


----------



## dinkydott

hi girls,

been a long time sorry .........

peppa, hiya, whats happing with the bloods and phone call? is it still on for tomorrow,

sugar hi sweeti, how did the move go darling,

i need to catch up alot i think, 

love choc, how are you are you due or have you had lo, ? xxxx

afm well disney was great, but a bit to much for me, and took me a week to get over it.
i finish work next week so can chill, xxx


----------



## peppa pig

well knock me down with micky mouses bow tie HELLO there

Hope all is good with you,  waited so long for a reply, surely you have more news?? everything ok??

Whoop Whoop for for finishing work soon, time to slow down. 

AFM: very productive day, but going to have to dash as D has just come home haven't seen him for 36 hrs just as i started typing. Typical


----------



## dinkydott

peppa,   .....you will have to fill me in on the call later then sweeti,
when are you thinking of starting again,
i have few things i could talk about but i fell gulity talking about me bein pregg, and dont want you feeling  ...but then if i dont talk about it then i think your thinking i dont want you invold or to no  

im ok darling, getting big....... her head is down, getting ready. and midwife is happy with me and lo, got every thing now and nursey is ready, so now its just the waiting time, 
oh and iv changed her name, 
every time i said out loud April Marie it didnt sound right  in my head it did but not when spoken, 
dp like sophie, so we are going with that,   and i like it when said out loud ......

not long tell xmas now iver is it, where did the summer go? so cold, xxxx


----------



## peppa pig

hello 

Lovechoc: Don't be daft i want to hear all your news please just post don't worry.  Glad all is well, Sophie is a nice name but i guess i am biased as my niece is called Sophie, any middle names? what is the nursery theme? have you finished work today? You must be so excited now.

well my update....its looking like i will be going on thyroid medication, which is good but i am  a little worried it will mean another delay in F/T which may mean don't do till dec and i really don't want to do it all around Christmas but i guess i really don't want to wait any longer either   so hopefully all my final tests are now done.

so after the docs i went to the hospital because i need the test results of bloods done in April this year the actual numbers, so all in all everything is in motion now....hopefully  telephone consultation is 10th October

oh and the icing on the cake managed to get a Credit card with £8000 limited so i have a plan B which will be abroad i think, will be able to get my kitchen sorted out and go and see my sister who is 18 at the end of the month sadly my step mum has just been diagnosed with Lung cancer step mum rang me last night and asked me to go up, i think i may have a little angel looking down on me after all because 1 day before i wouldn't have been able to afford to go to Scotland to see them all.  What a difference a day makes


----------



## dinkydott

peppa, awh thankyou sweeti,
i just feel guilty i no i should not and it gives hope, but at the same time i try to not talk to much about it, even this end, i think also i still can quite believe it,

hunni, sorry to hear about more tests, but sweeti,if it all helps it will be worth the wait of another few months, and also doing cycle over xmas is a   but if it was meant to be then do it, its just how it feel, look at me i had to wait because of tests and mess ups, and hey it turned out good,
omg so so sorry to hear about your dsm, how awful, bless her, will she be having treatment? have they caught it early, hunni, you no where i am with re to that horrid c word, 
but on a happy note, WHOOOOOOHHHHH on the credit card, and lovely amount, that will be a big weight off shoulders for  back up and going to see your dsm and family, see things are meant to be, getting card so you can do this  ........

my lo nursery has no them really, just girly and pinks lilacs greens and yellow, very pastel and very cute, 
awh your niece name is sophie, lovely girly name  ........yes first name will be sophie-marie, then Patricia April. still having to get April in some where even if long name, but o well, 

you got any thing nice planned the weekend, or are you of to Scotland tomorrow? xxx


----------



## peppa pig

Sophie-Marie OMG my Sophie is Sopie Marie as well

Christmas is a pain but thats what i did last time and it was ok really. We have 8 down to see us in Cornwall this year BUT this time we are going out for dinner! you'll have your little bundle of pink sparkly then so happy for you.  what are your christmas plans?

Its all happened so quickly with the big c,  tests show that it hasn't spread one more test next week camera down into lungs and then its all systems go with Chemo and Radio, i will be going up for a long weekend on the 26th October.  Hows your mum hun, funny really i was only saying to you not so long ago that i had never experienced the big c and how your mums journey had been a real eye opened for me, i don't know how long the treatment will be but i guess its around 6mths

My plans are buy paint and flooring for kitchen and maybe paint for the bedroom.

I must admit i feel less stressed out now with money fro the b plan, and my mortgage goes down next mths its all good now been a long struggle but feel i have turned a corner.

What you doing this weekend, i can't believe its October next week.

mmmmm and where has everyone gone


----------



## dinkydott

peppa, 
yes ii remember you saying about my mum etc, sad how it can just hit everyone, and maybe me going on about my mum, will help you understand a but more about your step mum, i think all in all my mums treament is/will be   around 11 months,
sooner your sm gets treatment the  better, glad there rushing through test etc, and she will be in good hand, they are so lovely the cancer nurses and im guessing there all the same, 

my mum is still going through it all, she has finished her chemo, in augs, and has had her breast removed now, just healing as we speak, prob another few weeks then onto radiotheropy, which will be 3 weeks every day at the hospital, then more healing, and then thinking about building her breast, but my mum is thinking does she really want that, and is going to see how she feels without her breast, i guess as you get older it dont mean as much, as it would us, 

omg, sophie marie, how werid is that, and how many names is there that i could of  picked   see meant to be, marie is my mums middle name and my nans first name,  

hey even better sweeti doing tx over xmas if your out, you dont get the stress of having people round, and you can have the 2ww without using any holidays up, 

sweeti, im not sure what we are doing for xmas, as you said we will have little  lady here, even if late it will be b4 xmas, we are going to play it by ear but im sure dp mum will have us there if it come to it she is in same village, if not  be good to just have me and dp with lo, ohand we normaly have dss xmas night,


----------



## dinkydott

morning girls, 

lovechoc iv been thinking about you, where are you? have you had little one, please let us no your ok, you have just gone, 

peppa, sweeti how are yopu darling and every thing  

sugar are you ok darling, i see you on ** some times, so i no your around,  

afm, first week of mat leave and im trying to fill my days with busyness, it can be hard,   only wens and 3 days into it,  xx


----------



## peppa pig

Hi there

hope your enjoying your time off?

Its a long road the big C journey, 9mths god i dare not tell S/M that info,  Glad your mum is going good, it must help her with the thought of a new grandchild, whats radio like, what do they to give that? and does it make your mum ill again?

Is DSS excited? oh and hows the dp's wicked ex   is she?  

Well i seem to be taking one step forward and one step back

Full blood count came back as boarderline
iron test boarderline
TSH 3.89 my M/C consultant said if over 3.5 should go on meds but GP is still dragging his feet,  well we will say what fertility consultant said next week but i think its possiable in light of results i will be delayed again.


----------



## dinkydott

hi sweeti,
awh yes see what your consultant say first about all test, and hunni, if your worried about them and think yourself that you should be doing oir taking something for it then, keep  on at your consultant, i aways say go with your gut feeling, 
yes 9months if mot more by thde time you get the all clear,
hunni im not sure about the radio theropy yet, she has gone through it yet another few weeks of healing from op,
all we no is that its every day for 3weeks, she has not told me of side effects, i do no that it can leave all your skin red, but not sure if hurts, time will tell, and i will let you no  

im woddering about lovechoc, you heard from her at all,?

dss is like oh no not another sister, and taking it with a pinch of salt, although he did come uo to me the another day and gave me a piccy he draw of her, bless him,
the ex is begin ok really, iv not seen her though since about 5 months ago, and try not to have to much to do with her if i can help it, xx 

how work etc with you, you getting much time of over xmas? has your card come now sweeti, so you can crack on with the house, xx


----------



## peppa pig

Hi

Yipp its come  

Its a bit odd lovechoc has gone AWALL

Bless DS

Christmas don't know really!! note to self sorrt out leave over Christmas

What you got planned this week then? 

  to your brave mum


----------



## dinkydott

yay glad it come,  

i will remind you about the xmas holiday leavel, 

iv been to see friends monday and tues that i dont normaly get to see for months, and then today i did nothing, just made up dp some new buisness cards on the net, tomorrow, im doing some house work and dp is building chest of draws tonigh, so will fill them up tomorrow, got gps on friday, flu jab, and whooping cough 1, more needles,   then the weekend, 
what you planned for weekend?

yes a bit worried about lovechoc really,  ......hope she gets in contact some time soon,


----------



## peppa pig

how are those chest of drawers Full??

Did it go ok at the docs?

Whats your plans for the weekend, i am not up to much weather is horrid

well i continue to battle to get thyroid meds have copied the e-mail i sent today and the response i got so we will wait and see if my gp will percribe now.

I have edited some e-mail FYI they came from

Siobhan Quenby | Professor of Obstetrics 
Division of Reproductive Health | Warwick Medical School | The University of Warwick

Dear Dr (this is her response to my gp)

There have been a series of publications that state that women with sub-clinical hypothyrodism - either defined as a TSH >.2.5 or 3.5 or TPO antibodies but with normal thyroid function test benefit from low dose thyroxine in terms of preventing miscarriage and other pregnancy complications.

In my opinion peppa pig has sub-clinical hypothyroidism and the administration of thyroxine 50ug once a day would improve her pregnancy outcome.

I do not work in the private sector, NHS only and can assure you this is now standard NHS practise in tertiary referral hospitals.

Please could you prescribe thyroxine 50ug once a day pre-pregnancy and through out pregnancy to prevent her having pregnancy complications.

I have copied some abstracts of meta-analysis for you below.

BMJ. 2011 May 9;342:d2616. doi: 10.1136/bmj.d2616.
Association between thyroid autoantibodies and miscarriage and preterm birth: meta-analysis of evidence.
Thangaratinam S, Tan A, Knox E, Kilby MD, Franklyn J, Coomarasamy A.
SourceCentre for Health Sciences, Barts and the London School of Medicine and Dentistry, Queen Mary University of London, London E1 2AD, UK.

Abstract
OBJECTIVES:To evaluate the association between thyroid autoantibodies and miscarriage and preterm birth in women with normal thyroid function. To assess the effect of treatment with levothyroxine on pregnancy outcomes in this group of women.

DESIGN:Systematic review and meta-analysis.

DATA SOURCES:Medline, Embase, Cochrane Library, and SCISEARCH (inception-2011) without any language restrictions. We used a combination of key words to generate two subsets of citations, one indexing thyroid autoantibodies and the other indexing the outcomes of miscarriage and preterm birth.

STUDY SELECTION:Studies that evaluated the association between thyroid autoantibodies and pregnancy outcomes were selected in a two stage process. Two reviewers selected studies that met the predefined and explicit criteria regarding population, tests, and outcomes.

DATA SYNTHESIS:Odds ratios from individual studies were pooled separately for cohort and case-control studies with the random effects model.

RESULTS:30 articles with 31 studies (19 cohort and 12 case-control) involving 12,126 women assessed the association between thyroid autoantibodies and miscarriage. Five studies with 12,566 women evaluated the association with preterm birth. Of the 31 studies evaluating miscarriage, 28 showed a positive association between thyroid autoantibodies and miscarriage. Meta-analysis of the cohort studies showed more than tripling in the odds of miscarriage with the presence of thyroid autoantibodies (odds ratio 3.90, 95% confidence interval 2.48 to 6.12; P < 0.001). For case-control studies the odds ratio for miscarriage was 1.80, 1.25 to 2.60; P = 0.002). There was a significant doubling in the odds of preterm birth with the presence of thyroid autoantibodies (2.07, 1.17 to 3.68; P = 0.01). Two randomised studies evaluated the effect of treatment with levothyroxine on miscarriage. Both showed a fall in miscarriage rates, and meta-analysis showed a significant 52% relative risk reduction in miscarriages with levothyroxine (relative risk 0.48, 0.25 to 0.92; P=0.03). One study reported on the effect of levothyroxine on the rate of preterm birth, and noted a 69% relative risk reduction (0.31, 0.11 to 0.90).

CONCLUSION:The presence of maternal thyroid autoantibodies is strongly associated with miscarriage and preterm delivery. There is evidence that treatment with levothyroxine can attenuate the risks.

Hum Reprod Update. 2011 Sep-Oct;17(5):605-19. Epub 2011 May 28.

Significance of (sub)clinical thyroid dysfunction and thyroid autoimmunity before conception and in early pregnancy: a systematic review.
van den Boogaard E, Vissenberg R, Land JA, van Wely M, van der Post JA, Goddijn M, Bisschop PH.
SourceDepartment of Obstetrics and Gynaecology, Academic Medical Center, Centre for Reproductive Medicine, Amsterdam, The Netherlands.

Abstract
BACKGROUND:Thyroid dysfunction and thyroid autoimmunity are prevalent among women of reproductive age and are associated with adverse pregnancy outcomes. Preconception or early pregnancy screening for thyroid dysfunction has been proposed but is not widely accepted. We conducted a systematic review of the literature on the clinical significance of thyroid dysfunction and thyroid autoimmunity before conception and in early pregnancy.

METHODS:Relevant studies were identified by searching Medline, EMBASE and the Cochrane Controlled Trials Register.

RESULTS:From a total of 14 208 primary selected titles, 43 articles were included for the systematic review and 38 were appropriate for meta-analyses. No articles about hyperthyroidism were selected. Subclinical hypothyroidism in early pregnancy, compared with normal thyroid function, was associated with the occurrence of pre-eclampsia [odds ratio (OR) 1.7, 95% confidence interval (CI) 1.1-2.6] and an increased risk of perinatal mortality (OR 2.7, 95% CI 1.6-4.7). In the meta-analyses, the presence of thyroid antibodies was associated with an increased risk of unexplained subfertility (OR 1.5, 95% CI 1.1-2.0), miscarriage (OR 3.73, 95% CI 1.8-7.6), recurrent miscarriage (OR 2.3, 95% CI 1.5-3.5), preterm birth (OR 1.9, 95% CI 1.1-3.5) and maternal post-partum thyroiditis (OR 11.5, 95% CI 5.6-24) when compared with the absence of thyroid antibodies.

CONCLUSIONSregnant women with subclinical hypothyroidism or thyroid antibodies have an increased risk of complications, especially pre-eclampsia, perinatal mortality and (recurrent) miscarriage. Future research, within the setting of clinical trials, should focus on the potential health gain of identification, and effect of treatment, of thyroid disease on pregnancy outcome.

⨪

Dear Professor

I understand that my GP, has recently e-mailed you with regards the attached letter you gave to me in July 2012.

I have had my Thyroid checked in Aug with showed a level of above 3.6 and again in Sep where the level was 3.84, T4 was 15.0 in the attached letter you mention that if my levels came back above 3.5 you would suggest that I may have sub-clinical hypothyroidism.

The NHS will not test my TPO antibodies as they consider my TSH to be within the normal range.

My GP has said that he really can't prescribe without contact with you and in preference you prescribe.

I have a consultation with my fertility clinic regarding my next treatment on Wednesday next week and I would much appreciate it if you could respond it time for this appointment.

Kind Regards

peppa pig


----------



## dinkydott

hi peppa,
cor that was a read and a half,
so has it all ben sorted out now, what a nightmare and   

did you have a ok weekend, i didnt do much food shopping and we have dss on sundays so just went out dog walking, and chill, 

draws are not full yet, its all in the wash basket waiting to be ironed, and i just keep looking at it, 

oh that poor poor little girl April, so so sad, and that man needs to be hung,  brings tears to my eyes,  


xxxx


----------



## peppa pig

Don't think i will be on for a few days as have to dash to Scotland today   had call last night step mum has hours/days so very sad   my poor little sister so so upset needs her big sis, hope i get there in time to say goodbye


----------



## dinkydott

omg peppa, what awful news, my hearts with you, im  ....... let us no your ok at some point and got there ok if you can, if not take care of you and you dear family, xxx


----------



## peppa pig

Where is lovechocs can you not track her down lucky3 on F/B? starting to worry has moved on to very worried now

Sugar has done a dissapearing act to i see,  hope your ok hun   

Well i am home,  sad times,  Step mum passed away on the 9th i made it to Aberdeen just in time.  Long story but proably for the best in the end as cancer was untreatable.  Had it in the lungs and pancreas which would have been 3 mths tops with loads of pain as pancreatic cancer is hard to manage the pain morphine doesn't work,  died of a perforated stomach ulcer. 

its my sis 18th birthday next weekend so fly back to Scotland again on Friday.

I had my telephone consultant and as expected, well after a battle and two consultants telling my GP to perscribe Levothyroxine 50 microgram i finally have the tablets,  i have to wait now to start F/T  for 6 weeks. 

How are you i am expecting lots of news.


----------



## dinkydott

Hi Peppa. Been thinking about you and looking out for you.   so so sorry to hear your bad sad bews. Just awfull and your. Little SIS.  
My thoughts are with you.

As for lovechoc I have no idea and not friends with her on ** and no idea her real name to look for her on **. I really worried also. 

I have nothing to report darling. Just getting my weeks over with. 

But as for you. Yay at long last. You have got it sorted. And taking what you need. X x


----------



## peppa pig

fyi lovechos

sorry not bee chatty of late just really bust

Hi peppa,

Sorry for the late reply.

We are all ok thanks.

Our gorgeous son was born on the 12th oct weighing in at 10lb 5oz. Big boy. 41 plus 6. I was massive. They should of never left me that long.

I had to have an emergency c section as He was in distress. Unfortunately he became very poorly soon after birth with breathing probs and soon was being transported to the NICU unit in St. Peter hospital in chertsey from the scuba in frimley as they couldn't treat his condition. So after a nightmare 12 days we are finally home which I never thought would happen. It is so lovely to have him home but it is hard work.

How are things with you?


----------



## dinkydott

hi girls,

peppa, hi sweeti, how are you and your family?
thanks for passing on the message from lovechoc, at last put our mind at rest.......xxxx

lovechoc, hey big congrats darling, on your little man, well lol not so little, sorry to hear though you had a bad time of oit all, gggrrrrr dam nhs some times, yout poor little boy, going through that as you and dh also, but glad now all is good and you can enjoy bein a family now,  
any names sweeti


----------



## dinkydott

hi girls, 

where is everyone, 

any how just jumping on.

peppa hunni how are you now and family, when are you starting your next cycle? its fet your having isnt it?
have you sorted out all your results now etc, 

my mum has to start her radio therpy on the 15th nov, and should be finished on the 6th of dec, im due the 10th so just in time, and maybe wecan all move on in the new year with good results from her hospital,  ....her breast removel has healed very well so thats all good, xxx


----------



## peppa pig

Hi there hun 

can't wait to hear the news that your pink bundle is here.

sorry i am crap at posting at the mo, me and dp ain't getting on so well to the point i think about going for embie adoption abroad,  FT next year i can't be bothered any earlier, i have to have thyroid re checked. and have all my bloods re done as they want all the hard copies.  Its been more hassle getting things sorted this time round makes no sense to me i thought FT would be more striaght forward.....but oh no.
My gp said that the NHS refused to test me for thyroid anti bodies but i have had a copy of my hospital file and ther in black and white the result was 100 so from what i can see its postive, i am pondering with going private to see someone about my thyroid.  But i just seem to have lost alll motivation with it all right now.

It will be so supper amazing to see the back of the big c treatment big love to your mum. 

so i need lots of happy postive news from you to make up for me being down in the dumps!


----------



## dinkydott

peppa....oh hunni, im sos so sorry was ment to reply to you yesterday, and it just suddley dawned on me i didnt, big  

whay are you not getting on with dh atm, is it the fet or more to it than that, i think its agood idea anyhow to start fet in newyear anyhow, get xmas out the wayand start the newyear hopefully in a better place, do you think you can sort it out with dh, im sure you can, yoy have been through to much, and i think after the year you have had its no surprise your feeling like this, not just IF but family, your stepmum, your sister, and also all these tests you have had to under go and not get proper answers, 
embie adoption abroad is something you can think about, but i would cover all areas here first, ie with your fet, there is still hope sweeti, you might not think so right now, but def take time to get back you you,

lol. no news this end yet sweeti, but i do have a month today to go, if they let me go that far, iv got midwife next week to see if she is still breech , been breech since 28 weeks, if she is i need a scan to see how breech and then they will try and move her,if they cant and she looks kie there is no chance of her moving on her own then i will be booked in for a c section, so who nos whats going on only time will tell.......just want her out safe,  

lots of love darling, and hey please dont suffer on your own, im here for a rant, xxxxxx


----------



## peppa pig

hello sweetness it must be nearly time, can you pm me your address hun??

sorry i not posting soooooooooo much going on in home life my poor sis is not good at all my dad has voted with his willy and gone got himself a new girlfriend.

but that said i have been crap at keeping in touch, sorry

No news hear really, plodding on forever hopefull heals firmly dug in won't give up.... me and dp are fine ups and down as it is when your on this torturous journey!


----------



## dinkydott

hi ya peppa darling, oooh sorry to hear about your sis, and your dad really is not thinking stight is he, greif can do funny things to you, i know that much, as when i lost my dad my brother went a bit  ,
time is  a healer sweeti, and i hope you sis will be ok in time, i found after a year it felt diff, still there and always will be ya never get over death when someone is to young to go, but you do learn to live with it, big hugs darling,
and for you also trying to hold it together for yor sis is a big thing and you have feelings also, 

i will pm my address, can i have yours also, 
im getting cards wrote out also,

i see from your sig you will be starting in jan again then, glad you and dp are ok, and just goes to show you how much of a impack,this if has on lifes,   

and as you say never give up hope darling, never never,   

xxxxx lots of lovexxxx


----------



## peppa pig

Hi

Thanks hun,  poor little might when through fathers text messages looking for something quite innocently and stumbled on the quite eye popping sexual texts.  

Well what is Father Christmas bringing Sophie Marie?

Yip hopefully in Jan have a load more bloods to get copy of results of, my new consultant does everything by the book


----------



## dinkydott

hi peppa, 
oh your poor sister, what a shock for her after all what she is going through, is your dad the kind of man to put his head in the sand, and do this to forget, i thinbk he will come to his sences sooner por later and i have a feeling this new lady friend wont be around soon,


awh i have got sophie-marie a few bits, but not over the top as she has every thing new any how, iv wrapped up though a few teddys, and a playmat, also some rattles and teething play rings,
funny really i sat there wrapping them up thinking soon i will be unwrapping them again 

do you need more bloods done then darling, your like a pin cushion hey, ....at least new consultant sounds like he knows what he is doing, which is good and can trust him, xxx


----------



## dinkydott

Peppa sweeti hi ya. 
Just to let you no. Little lady is here.born 4.12.12...weighing 6lb6oz a little dot bless her. at 11 in the morning x x


----------



## peppa pig

OMG thats amazing thanks for letting me know, how are you all?  omg omg omg so happy for you all xxxxx she truly is a miracle i just logged on to check, didn't expect to see she was here wow

PICTURES SOON?


----------



## dinkydott

peppa, hi ya, awh thankyou so much, we are sending our love to you, we areboth fine, im still in shock also,   but all ok, 
hunnii didnt expect her to come when she did iver, very fast and didnt think i was in labour at first, but heyho, 
how are you?xxxxxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Sorry I haven't been around recently. I'm really struggling and stopped coming on to ff at all. 

Peppa: I'm so sorry to hear about your step mum.   Your poor sister. I'm sure she values every second you spend with her. I'm glad that you are finally getting the meds that you need and hope that 2013 brings you your dream. 

Lovechoc: congratulations on your little boy. I hope that you are both well. 

Lucky three: congratulations again. Beautiful wee girl. I hope that you are settling into motherhood. 

Has anyone heard from Jo? 

Xx


----------



## dinkydott

sugar thankyou darling   

peppa, hope your ok,

wanting to wish you all a happy crimbo, and sending you all my love, xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin




----------



## dinkydott

hello my lovelys,

did you all have a lovely crimbo, where did it go, all done now and the newyear it coming,

i have every thing crossed 2013 will be good to you, i really do, Happy newyear xxxx


----------



## peppa pig

Hi there

i had a lovley Christmas really was all i hoped it would be.

Loving the pictures Claire she is gorgeous, how was Christamas? Is mum ok? Whats yor news??

Hi Sugar welcome back how is the new house coming on?

AFM:  gathering all my hard copy blood results and now have the do head to be put on steroids as well as throid meds just got to run it past Fertility consultant who will pretty much be lead by msccarage consultant.  Starting to look like Jan is slipping away may be Feb now.

Happy New Year i will be glad to see the back of this year,   2013 is a better year


----------



## dinkydott

hi ya girls,

peppa, hi sweeti, glad you had a brill xmas,  , after the year you had, good to enjoy the xmas period hunni,
oh im glad they are looking after you and putting you on the steroids, fingercrossed they agree at the clinic, they should do?? ......i hada fab xmas thankyou darling, it went so fast though, 
my mum is good thankyou, all treatment is finished and hair growing back, she has the all clear, got to go back in 3 months so fingercrossed, she is still a bit soar on her chest where they did the radiotheropy, but its calming down as time goes on,
her 6oth this sunday so will get her something extra nice, 
thanks about piccy, sophie-marie is coming on heaps now, she is 8lb 7oz, little dumplimg,

oh and hunni, if you have to start in feb at least you no you are taking the right meds for it and they are looking after you, i no you want to get going but to get your body in the right place for it, is a good thing. right?
and was ment to be,

sugar, hunni, glad to see you post darling, and some times its good to stay way from ff at times, but we are here for you, ......thanks agin about sophie-marie, 

she sends you both extra newyear luck, 

happy newyear girls, i have every thingcrossed for you both, you are both amazing and please stay strong,


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Peppa: im glad to hear that they are getting you all sorted with the right meds and I really hope that they work for you. Hoping that Feb comes round quickly for you. The house is coming along thanks. 

Luckythree: I'm glad that your mum is doing well and hope that she enjoys her 60th. Glad that you had a great Christmas. 

Xx


----------



## dinkydott

hi ya my darling,

wanted a catch up really, 

how are you both? been thinking about you,  

lots of love xxxx


----------



## peppa pig

Hi claire and  Sophie   will up date in the week as off work, hoped to catch up this weekend but had no electric, only just found the problem.  Misss you    xx


----------



## peppa pig

Well not much going on really

I have my new wonderfull kitchen in i love it!  never had a dishwasher before its a whole new world!
My sister is coming down on holiday for Easter so looking forward to seeing her.
Because my sister is coming down right around time i would need to have F/T have decided to delay till April.  In fact i only just last week got he last of the hard copy result back from my GP so we wouldn't be able to cycle any way as i still have to get the result sent to Bristol, which i plan to get posted this week.

I am very not prepeared really smoking to much drinking to much, my head just doesn't seem to be getting into gear, but i am sure it will.

Just floating about FF dreaming of what may be and following others stories some happy and some dreadfully sad.

Hows you and your little lady, lots of smiles and laughs now, her personality shining through?

What are your plans?

Hope mum is all good?

Hi Sugar where you at with everything and are you now settled in the new house?

big hugs


----------



## dinkydott

hi peppa,
so good to hear from you, been far to long sweeti, 
glad your ok, and i bet you cant wait to see your sister,
even if means putting of text, but looks like you would not be able to any how, and thats what is ment to be, have alovely time when you sister comes down, last few blow outs then, misses head into gear for FET,
hunni i smoked right up tell i started sniffing the drugs, the stress dont help does it and they say best to give up   joke right, so dont beat your self up about it, and the drink, its good to relax with a few glassesof your tipple, 

when you start FET will you have to pay?

im saying thsi as they are changing the guide lines re the age, to 42  so if ladies can get funded now depending on there pct, does that mean who ever is already funded can still have nhs tell there 42? 

big fat YAY for your new kitchen, im jealous hunni, and a dish washer, iv not got one of them iver  ....my dp thinks my hands are enough, plus having the money,  

we are all good this end darling, sophie-marie is getting  big now, 3 months  ....and yep her personality  is shinning through, she is a little minx, very strong willed, and puts me in my place already, and run rings round me, .......she takes after me i think, so i have my work cut out, 

my mum is doing so well sweeti, she is still a bit weak, and i dont think she will ever be back to her self really, as b4 the cancer, it knocked it out of her, she has gone back to work but starting a few mornings a week, working up to 16hr a week, she will never go back full time now, she is 60 now and really needs to take it easy, but it gets her out the house and busy the hrs she does do,
thanks for asking,

how is your sister now and dad? is he still thinking with his man hood or has that past?

i cant believe the paper work has only just came back for you, good job your not wanting to start april, why has it taken so long?


----------



## peppa pig

Hi there mummy Claire did you get spoilt on mothers day? bet you did!

How everything with you all?

I have been away at the weekend surprised early bday present for my step dad we took him away to Thruxtend car racing he totally loved it was good to have a family weekend away.

What have you planned this year?

Well i finally send off all my test results today, they took so long because clinic said they must have hard copy's of the results that you can only get from the people who process the blood, well hard copies aren't given out down here, so getting them to change they way they do things proved very difficult, but there in the end.

Yes i have to pay for F/T and no further funding for me on the NHS. Not fair but it is what it is i suppose, what about you when you thinking of going for your frosties? will it be funded?

Glad mum is better, my mum is 62 now and only recently i noticed quite a difference in her she all of a sudden seems slightly fragile, so i can imagine the big c would have had quite an effect, but thank god all her treatment is done now and she is well.

My real dad who i have a habit of saying to my sister " your dad " slip of the tongue my sis laughs and reminds me that he is mine also, well anyway hes much the same to old in the tooth now to ever change.

Well i was looking around for Sugar thought she might of been on, i saw that she won a free IVF cycle, might enter that myself next year, didn't see the compition advertised anywhere, did you its? Oh well will keep my eyes pealed for the next time. Wishing you luck and baby dust sugar if you reading.

thinking of you all often big hugs 
*
PS WHERE HAVE MY LUCKY BUBBLES GONE*


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

How are you all? 

Peppa: glad you are enjoying your new kitchen. I'd love a new kitchen.   April will be here in no time for tx. 

Claire: I'm glad to hear that you and sophie-marie are doing well. The pics are gorgeous if you both.   it sounds like your mum is doing incredibly well. 

Afm,well ladies I'm not sure where I left you. Surgeon decided he wants to do major open surgery where they remove my tubes,try to fix fistula,remove more disease etc but STILL haven't heard from him! Its at leAst 6 months recovery. I had another cystoscopy in November as bladder symptoms weren't improving. I also spent a few days in hospital with the norovirus.   We haven't had any more treatment yet so still have a frostie waiting. We then finally,after 2.5yrs,reached the top of the nhs list but have delayed treatment at the moment. Work is hellish and everyone,quite literally,is pregnant!   on the positive side,it looks like we may have won a free cycle of ivf! It's in London which is going to be difficult for us to organise as we will have to stay down there and there will be a cost of a couple of grand we think for transport and accommodation but the clinic looks good and it's an amazing opportunity. There may be a few small issues but we will see what they say at the consult in April. 

Xx


----------



## peppa pig

Hi there sugar

Glad things are moving along and you are now top of the list.  Plus you have won a cycle thats amazing, the Lister are one of the best so you have 3 rounds now, you must be pleased are you excited?

Your opps sound dreadfull though  will you have the opp when you date comes through before ivf or delay and have ivf first? or do you have to have it to improve chance of ivf working.  Mind i bet the Lister will be a font of Knowledge with all this good your going to them first and not the NHS i think the Lister will give the best advice.  

Hows that house?

well i got a telephone call at 7pm on Tuesday this week and i have to ring in when next period starts so i am at last after waiting over 12mths ready to get my precious frosties,  funny i feel alot upbeat in myself, all this waiting has had an effect think i lost my spring in my step along the way.

I was in a meeting with work the other day and this woman was giving a 26 year old advice she said all this don't wait till your older to have a baby is a load of rubbish she said to this person, don't worry about having kids now wait till your older i had my first no bother when i was 38! I just didn't say anything, peoples mouths they don't have run away with them sometimes.

Well sis is down on Wed and she packed her case last night with me watching on Skye she is very excited just hope she doesn't bring the snow with her.

XXX


----------



## peppa pig

well i guess the temp lift in mood was sent from the angels to help level me out as DP just told me his sis is pregnant, its not logical to feel the way i do about it


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Peppa:     I'm so sorry. It is absolutely natural to feel the way you do. I feel it every day. Wish I could do something to take the heartache away.   

Yeah,I'm excited but also really worried that we won't qualify. Long story and also worried about the cost. If I'm being brutally honest,I'm also worried about starting again. Worried of the pain that I will be in as well as what I will do an pd how I will cope if it doesn't work,again! 

Not sure re. Op. I'm very annoyed with my surgeon at the moment and can't believe that I've still not heard about the op. They seem to think that I might have hydrosalpinx so removing the tubes would hopefully help ivf. However,there's now no evidence that I have that. Although they won't give me a hydro thing to check. So,I'm not really sure but think we will have ivf first. 

The house is ok thanks. Getting there. Expensive paying for the new mortgage and we have no spare cash which is difficult for ivf. We haven't got a penny. 

That's great that you are ready to start with your frosties. I know it's hard but try to stay upbeat. 

Absolutely. I wish people could walk in our shoes for just a day to see how insensitive the comment are! 

I hope that your sister being down can help distract you a bit and that you both have a great time. 

Xx


----------



## peppa pig

hi everyone

Sugar: any news?

hello earth calling Claire?

well its time girls day 1 have rang in treatment line waiting for a call back, so 14 days ish time will be PUPO feeling quite fragile and scared.


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Peppa:   fantastic that you are starting soon. Pupo in 2 weeks!! I have absolutely everything crossed for you.   

Claire: how are you?

Afm, well had our appointment at the lister.  It went well. I had to lost a bit of weight before going down and have managed to shift almost 2 stones. Appointment went well. Hubby's sample fine and my scan fine. We wee told that our chances were high etc but to be honest I'm fed up of hearing that and the fact that, statistically,by now,it should have worked. Anyway, it went well and we are now deciding on the best way forward.  I don't know whether to have a fet up here before my fresh go. What do you think? If I fell with the fet,I wouldn't have to have the fresh at all which would be amazing!! Xx


----------



## peppa pig

it would be amazing if f/t worked hun, but how much would it impact on your health and wellbeing if it didn't is the question i would have to think about, i would want to be in tip top health and emotionally as poss for Fresh,  being your cyber friend for some time now, i know how unwell this journey makes you, with that in mind i would prob go Lister first they are the best.  hope that helps x


----------



## dinkydott

hello my lovely girls,

sorry peppa,  .......iv just been busy really, no other reason, hard to post when i have do have time, i iv have some cleaning to do or sit and have a cupper, 
i will read back prop tonight, and do better post,

for now peppa , and nearly time for your ice baby back, 
sugar hi ya, will read back and post later, xxxx love ya all xxx


----------



## peppa pig

hi claire


----------



## peppa pig

well it thaw eve here call tomorrow to see if survived the thaw


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

I hope that you are all well. 

Peppa: how exciting!!   I have everything crossed for you.    it's a difficult wait but stay positive.  Let us know how you get on. 

Claire: hope you are well.  

Afm,well I think that we are going to go ahead with a fet before the fresh cycle. I'd really do anything to acid a fresh and if this works then it'd save us grands and the hassle of going to London. So,having the scratch next week and then start the fet drugs. 

Xx


----------



## dinkydott

omg im so sorry,

peppa, hunni i didnt no you was going through fet, i must of missed something and feel so so bad, just saw sugar post and jumped on, darling i feel sick i have not posted here for a while, and you have been doing FET,
anyhow im now thinking of you and the call tomorrow i have evry thing crossed for you darling i really do, biggest   ever, iv been a sh.t ff, 

sugar hi sweeti, i think your deff doing the right thing, save them £££, when will you start? xxx

love to you both,
xxxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Claire,
I'd have the scratch on Wed and the prostap then as well. Then I'd stop the pill 4 days later,wait to bleed and then start the fet drugs. 

Xx


----------



## dinkydott

hello.. 
so its all go then, and defo not long, how you feeling about it all, now you have had a break, do you feel good in yourself, on ** looks like you have kept busy darling, im going to try my best to be a better ff, as the more hands to hold the better, andwe all have been on this thread to long, xx
i have every thing crossed for youxxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Claire,
Thanks. You are a good ff.   yeah,it'll be all go. It's expensive though and we don't have the money so it'll need to be the visa.   Things are incredibly busy at the moment. My sister gets married next week and work is just crazy t the moment.   I've managed to shift 2stones so hoping that'll be a positive thing too. Not sure. I feel ready in that I have been too static too long and need to try again. I'm scared of another bfn but can't let that stop me I guess. Worried about the pain but just need to go with it. 

How are you? Are you love being a mummy? Your pics on ** are amazing. 

Xx


----------



## dinkydott

sugar, thanks sweetie, 
time runs out on me some time,

yes it does cost so much dont it, and good old visa, how much are you having to pay if you dont mind me asking, i no FET in some clinic can cost up to 2000£ then there is consultion fee etc, .....oh my you have got lots going on but that should help you at least take you mind of things even just for a few hrs  ... yeah i can imagine how your feeling, you dont want to jump for joy of doing another cycle as i think we put up this barrier dont we so we dont hurt our selfs, 
for you with the pain as well just makes it that so much harder, plus i guess as you no what happens re drugs and et, (we dont need to be thinking about  BFN) one step at a time, and as you say you dont no tell you try, and that PMA in its self, 

thankyou about my piccys, i do try not to post to many, but some times i just cant help it and want to share my little lady,  she is growing fast, but yes sweeti im injoying her bein a mummy, still sinking in as well, still keep thinking im going to wake up soon, xxx


----------



## peppa pig

costs
£680 for frezing
£150 consultaion fee
£1065 F/T

Hi Girls

Claire you are so supportive and i really appriciate you still being around, how is little Sophie

Sugar:  Funny we have both be in limbo for so long, good luck 

Sorry short and sweet feeling sick with nerves for call its 8.30am so a couple of hours yet


----------



## peppa pig

3.30pm PUPO


----------



## dinkydott

peppa, 
bless you, and thanks  

you must be on the way to clinic now sweeti, massive thoughts for you this end, and i bet when that phone rang it was intence, and like picking up a hot  bit of cole, but yay all good, jump back on once your home and sorted, you will be a pupo lady,


----------



## peppa pig

just got back 7 hour round trip, 

had 1 expanding blast transfer, the other blast lost to many cells.


off to chill out
thanks for holding my hand girls

i am so tierd


----------



## dinkydott

hi peppa,
whooh your pupo, and with a fab ice baby, strong little one there sweeti,hope your resting up for a few days darling, will you be working, a tip hunni, keep on moving get that blood pumping round your little em  ....if off work just carry on as if your on holiday, walks, shopping days out to help with mind and body, hopfully the sun will be shining, xxxxxxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Claire: yeah,it is expensive. An FET is costing me £1240 which is the scans,bloods,transfer,endo scratch and drugs. I only need one drug though as I have so much left from when I got the bfp. Your pics are always fab. Glad you are loving your new role. 

Peppa: wooooooo hooooo pupo lady.        that sounds like a fantastic quality blast. Hope it's tucking in nicely. When's otd?

Afm, well I'm booked in for the scratch and prostap on Wed. I'll then stop the contraceptive pill 4 days later and should bleed a few days after that. I'll then start the estrogen tablets and once lining is ready,the progesterone pessaries and then the thaw and hopefully transfer. On,y got one so got to keep everything crossed.   have you ever had prostap? I've never had it and bit worried about the side effects? It's my sister's wedding on Sat. 
Xx


----------



## peppa pig

Hi there mine was quite expensive then, the £1065 is just for defrost and E/T,i had no drugs, scans bloods appart from the bullets that my GP prescribe for me. Natural F/T

Well it odd not really having any drugs as i swear i can feel a difference very slight but it defo wasn't there before.

Just be taking it easy i have been ever so tied,  Claire should i not take it easy for the first three days?  They said test day would be in two weeks but thats ages away,  blast was frozen on day 6 so surely i don't need to wait till day 20 to test.

Good luck with the scratch i had an endo scratch back along for NK testing, it wasn't as pain free as i was lead to believe it would be not sure if thats the same though whats prostap.

have taken two weeks off work.

DP has a big month on him, his sister was pregnant and i was quite taken back by her pregnancy, sadly she had no heart beat at 12 week scan she had erpc on Friday, i told DP that i don't want to tell any one this time,  i guess he thought he would ignore this as he told his sister, mum and his friend, i haven't even told my mum, so now i guess i will have to tell my mum.  

What is everyone else up to, i miss out on all the ** as i don't have an account. Hows the house Sugar? Claire hows mum and mini you bet shes gorgeous

Claire how long are you leaving your snowbabbies on ice for?


----------



## dinkydott

morning sweeti"s

suger, coming up fast now, good luck for wens, will you be in there all day, sorry never had one,
thankgod really you had drugs left over, or the ££££ would of built up hey,  
sorry never had prostap so cant help with the  , 

peppa, they say dont they chill for a few days, but after that it would be a personal choice of how you spend your days, but for me i got out and about, even the day after et i went shopping, but i guess its down to you, i figured my first cycle didn't work and did every thing by the book, and rested in bed etc for a few day, chilled on sofa for the rest of the 2ww and BFN, now 2nd cycle i just carried on as normal,1st week went out shopping walks, just kept busy, then 2nd week i went back to work, house cleaning, i didnt go mad but was cleaning,
and i think keeping the blood pumping round is a good thing, but hunni as i said its a personal choice,
and as for having to wait 2ww, na sweeti, you didnt tigger for a start, and every thing is natural, 6 day blast, so i think testing in 8 days would be fine,if not sooner with sophie i had 5 day blast, and tested 6days after, and 2 lines, felt a bit naughty and went   as it was not test day they had give me and tested every day after, so i was peeing on a stick for another week, so again hunni, its up to you, 
sophie-marie is great she is a little darling, very much like me, very strong willed, which is keeping me on my toes, would you believe she is coming up 5 months now,
i will have to put a piccy on my avert for you of her just so you can see, if ok?
my mum is doing great, all healed and getting stronger by the day, she still has her bad days ie gets very tied fast, but back at work only a few mornings but still its a start,
how is your dad and step sis, your dad sorted him self out now darling? 
and as for you DH ggggrrrrr men  .....what was he thinking, and so sorry to hear about your sil, what a shock hey,  
um well iv not said much about my frozen ones, as i didnt really like to say, but iv given them to science, we have deiced not to go through any more and put all my life and mind into the angle we have got, oh and of course money, i feel we waited so long for her why be greedy so to speak and want more, never thought i would get one let alone try for another, i did want to donate to another couple,but i was not able to as on day of ec i was to old, you have to be under 35, i was 36,and 7 month, so could not help , i wanted so much to give someone a chance, but every thing is down to a number, .....


----------



## peppa pig

Hi

well been off food shopping buying healthy ish food, i am starving waiting for chicken to cook, with lots of green veg.  I must be in my mind but i am peeing more proable cause i am drinking more so the   has started.  Well i think i will need the pee police this time around, i have quite a few cheap dip tests what ones did you all use?

I am taken it easy ish till Monday and then i think the implantation window closes?  mmm Claire i need that list, then i am off work but will be pottering, its good to get a break from work and i get full pay.  

Glad mum is better such a journey for her last year and of course Sophie-Marie is growing up fast, smiling and happy, is she chilled or still awake alot through the night. How dp ex is she still a pain?

My dad i don't really have much to do with him really,  i think he is still seeing the woman my sis can't get near his phone anymore so we don't really now, sis was down not so long ago, she is doing really well and we had a wonderfull time,  she home now she gets lonely which is hard especially when she is so young. 

It was a shame you where to old to donate who made that rule up   but i understand your reasons why enough is enough sometimes i pray i don't have to go through this again and and i pray if i do i can find the funds, yip it not cheap.

so its just us left, i often wonder how the others are especially Jos and thanks Claire for hanging about your a real friend.



I have tried posting on other threads but i just can't seem to either keep up or be bothered.  The F/T thread seems a bit negative its just one big long thread so i don't think that helps but it looks to me that there not so many BFP on there.

Well the village is on tonight highlight of the night.

well the chicken is smelling like its time i checked it,, do you remember the time jos was cooking Roast Chicken and forgot to turn on the oven

big hugs

xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Peppa:  That's about the same price as my place.  It is very expensive.  I'm glad to hear that you are taking it easy.  That does seem quite long.  My OTD is usually 9 or 10 days after a blast transfer.  

Do you have any tips for the scratch?  They have said that it is quick and to take a couple of painkiller half an hour before I have it done.  My plan is to return to work afterwards.  

2weeks off work is great.  Enjoy!    Sorry to hear about DP's sister.  The same thing happened to my sil and I then felt awful for the way that I reacted.  She then fell the  next month and my niece is over a yr now.

The house is good thanks.  We are still trying to get our head around the massive jump in the mortgage and I hope that we have done the right thing although the longer time passes, the more I wonder whether the place is too big for just the two of us.  How is your place?

Hope that you enjoyed your chicken!  

Claire:  I'm glad to hear that your mum is doing well.  I'm happy to hear that you have reached a conclusion that you are happy with for your frosties.  It's a real shame that you couldn't donate them but the fact that you have donated them to science is doing so much for couples in the future who were once in your position.  Well done!

Afm, well I am having the scratch on Wed and the prostap injection.  My sister is getting married on Sat and I am a bridesmaid so it is all go!  I am worried about the effects of the prostap on me?  I'm hoping that I donn't blow up or anything?  I did ask the nurse and she said that it was pre menstrual symptoms - headaches, mood swings and hot flushes!  Hmmm, do you think that it will be ok?

xx


----------



## dinkydott

morning lovelys,

peppa,
dont pee on the cheap ones, go buy a few good brand ones i used the clear blue, both dig and normal, normal one first they pick up the hcg very good and early, 
ooh no the   has kicked in, its so hard isnt it to not think about signs no matter how hard you try, its there 24/7, 
i want totell you my signs but im not going to   because it will just add to your   and extra to look out for, so i really dont want to put that on you,  , im trying to keep it  .....
will try and look for that list, its on our thread some where, this is a new laptop so i have not got it saved any where,any more, my other packed up lots lots on there, i must get it looked at really, to get all my past piccy up and onto this one,
sophie is a little beaut with sleeping just like my dp, she goes down at 8.30, and stirs about 4 ish which then a do a bottle and put it in her mouth with out getting her out, its called a dream feed, then she is good tell about 8, infact i can here her now stiring on the moniter, 
as for the ex, well dont get me started.  every thing was nice, very sorted no hassle, we was starting to get on, then 3 weeks back thing really got bad, i nearly walked out on dp, i found out by going through his phone that something had happen with them, dp told me the sat b4 he was going out with mates, he went out, thought nothing of it, anyhow, he didnt come home, rolled in at 9 sunday morning, so when he went had shower i looke on his phone, gut feeling,  us girls have. i found a tx from *****, sayiong she would be ready at 7.30, also a few calls to her in the day on sat b4 he went out,   ......i ask him wtf was going on he was like dont no what your on about  , he got a punch then could not help myself, good job sophie was having a morning nap, i was shaking so much, i then called her, had a great big bust up on phone, she said she asked him for a lift and that him staying out had nothing to do with her, 
he then said it was true and that he went out with mates after, 
1) if it is true why not tell me he was giving her a lift,( oh yeah i no i would not let it happen)
also i said did ryan need a lift with her, ( nope) then it had nothing to do with dp having to go out his way to do that for her,and what hurts the most is he lied for her, he put her first,

2), i think they went out together, i think he stayed round there....(dp wont prove/cant, where he stayed, i asked for his mates number who he stayed round that night to prove thats where he was , but he said he has not got it   (think i was born yesterday), he said just trust him   (funny man)

3) i was so close to leaving, still am, A) i thought we was stronger than that, B) i should be the most importent thing in his life, other than his children, C) he lied to me big time, (is he still) C) Trust, D) all for her, and what the hell happen between them, E) i got to think of sophie she needs her dad, and i didnt bring her into this world to have a broken home or go through what i did to get her to have no dad, because i would of moved back to my home town,(not far) about 25 miles from him but still makes it harder for him to see sophie, my sil my brothers ex said i could move in with her and my niece and nephew,  .....F) if i did walk away then his ex has won and got what she wanted, 
so as you can see all this is going through my head for weeks, 
we are getting better, and im on his case now big time, i did say he cant pick ryan up any more as then he would see her, but i cant do that to ryan its not his fault his mum and dad crossed the line,
so every sunday me and dp have a few words, as that is when he picks him up and i hate every min of him going over there, but what can i do, i tell him that if any thing did happen just to think when your picking ryan up that you could loss me and sophie for good,
i really didnt need this, sophie is only 4.5 months and it should be happy times, but its shaddowed by this crap, i do look at sophie and it does make things better, but how could her dad be a pig, howcould her dad do this to me and her, if it hurts me it will hurt her,

oh dear i did say dont get me started,  

sorry girls very long rant over,

back to you and whats most important,


----------



## dinkydott

awh your poor sis bless her, she will leave when its the right timeto speed her wings,

and as for jo, i miss her but she knows where we are, just prob not the right time for her to get intouch, 

sugar, hunni yay bridesmade, ooh whats the dresses like, i think as for the side effects, did you down reg? if so what was like on that, i think drinking alot of water helps with the mind and body, but i guess, you cant run off for loo when in church and piccys, 
have you all seetaled into your new house now? did you change much, hey hunni re to big, you will need the room some time    good luck for tomorrow darling will be thinking of you, 
xxxx got to go xxxx


----------



## peppa pig

oh no Claire what a head . i am ragging at him

*Its so hard but* unless there is solid proof (i am sure you correct but...)  then its a warning to him not to take you for granted and get himself in line .

Does he have his own bank account? i always finding these very telling as to someones movements, i recently discovered my dp had bought Viagra on line after i went though his bank account, there was a reason i went through his account, basically we needed to check are tenants rent payments and he was delaying made me suspicious at first i thought he had had a private std test i didn't speak to him for a week and eventually he caved and showed me the e-mail conformation of what he had bought. As for my dad my sis nows all my dads going ons through his bank account, meals out with his lady etc.

He has so much to loose hope it was a good punch. You must be so upset/angry/disappointed. what a head 

She really is an evil    poor Ryan i wonder what she says to him.

oh huh you and Sophie don't need this, but if you can and i know it takes time don't give her what she wants   

Sugar mmm i am not to sure what to say, are you sure its the same thing i had a small biopsy they did it with a laser they said it was going to be like a smear test but for me it wasn't it hurt but was over very quickly, i did bleed after and cramp. i don't want to say much more  appart from it will be worth it, its all about the end game and we go through alot to achieve this. I am sure compared to all the other pain and discomfort you have been through it will be water of a ducks back.

Whats the prostap whats the thinking behind that what is it supposed to do, must have missed that one never heard of it?

My house is coming on its much better thanks, i am no longer as embarrassed to have guests, what about you what you done to your new home? Hun you will get there i truly believe you will 

So the reality that this had better work is kicking in, i don't know where i can find more money, so went to bed at 10pm up at 8.30pm been wee 4 times in that time, so on google and its the pessaries. Boobs not sore yet.


----------



## peppa pig

forgot to say, as we speak i am washing my UGG boots  in the washing machine wish them luck hope it works there £450 worth


----------



## dinkydott

peppa, sorry darling after my rant i was meant to ask how you was. hey doc goggle is always there to help, as for  the bum bullets give you preg symphony as well so that dont help, as for sore boobs, i didnt get them tell around 8 weeks, im going to look for that list very soon i promise,

oooh hunni, you and dp, gggrrrrr why didnt he just say in the first place, letting you think it was std testing is far worse, did he by Viagra to be more of a man, or just to see what it was like? MEN  
as for bank accounts, we have a joint and also are own, i have access online to his as well because i sort out all his incoming re bein self employed, and he gets in such a muddle when outcome to tax and assessments, but that weekend he was god knows where he had got paid some cash,
i even asked if he had put petrol in car b4 giving her a lift, he said yes, so i asked for recite, hoping it would say a garage on the way to where she wanted to go, but hey ho no he didnt have a recite he said he didnt get one  .....also he said once he gave her a lift he parked car back up home round nr our garage, and got bus about 9 to town, i asked to see bus ticket, gggrrrr he said he bined that on bus as it was just one way, 
it just all boils down to trust,how much i love him, and can we sort it out, i no i dont want to leave, and i no he dont want me to, so working on what we have left, and yep deff on his case, but im like Hitler, he says i need to stop asking to much, like his every move, but iv told him i didnt ask for this, and that he is the one who has made me like this, end of, 

right im off to look for list for you, xxxx oh and GOOD LUCK UGG BOOTS, be good  come back  how you went in,


----------



## dinkydott

peppa found a day 2 et, so just count down from day 3 xxx

This is what happens in a 2 day transfer:
1dpt...Embryo is growing and developing
2dpt...Embryo is growing and developing
3dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
4dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
5dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
6dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
7dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
8dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & foetal cells
9dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
10dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops
11dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops
12dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT

Read more: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=269483.40#ixzz2RwORhJBF


----------



## dinkydott

dont woorie about the bit at bottom, thats what copied with it while copying, x


----------



## peppa pig

and don't know relationships who needs them?  Long term relationships don't half take alot of working at.  He isn't helping himself you'll stumble onto something at somepoint that will either put your mind at rest or prove your suspicions, the truth always outs in the end, but it can take time, even years sometimes, but it will come out in the end.  I feel for you its just i head FXXX a bit like the 2ww you just can't shake the thoughts away its just on your mind all the time.

DP was ****** and thought it was a good idea to buy V he said they where rubbish, IDIOT but for a whole week i was sure it was STD but instead of going mental at him i gave him the mental torture of completely ignoring him, till he proved me wrong.

Ugg boots first pair washed they look good, i used woolly wash stuff and washed on a delicate wash, the second pair are in now.

Well i might go out today and get some liners for my hanging baskets and some flowers, the sun is shining its not hot though, maybe wear black today see if i can attract the sun.

What you and baby bliss Sophie-Marie up to today?

You have posted at the same time as me so i am off to read the list...thank you xxx


----------



## peppa pig

i am on day 8 then did you test on day 9?  Does frozen taken longer to develop or is it the same?


----------



## peppa pig

oh maybe i am on day 7 transfer was on friday guess i am day 7


----------



## peppa pig

read back i have posted quite a few times 4 times i think don't want you to miss my post


----------



## dinkydott

hello peppa,

awh hunni, little miss post girl  ....i didnt miss posts just read them all,

i would say day 7 as well  

yeah i test day 9 darling, and 10 and 11 and 12 and 13 and 14 and and and 17 right up to day of first scan     .... , 

yep men def come from another plant, and my sil scotts brothers gf said im sure men are thick  , and just dont think, and think us women are the thick ones  
yep your right it will all come out in the end i tol him that, and i told him one day i will b i the same room as his work mates who he said he went out with and i will ask  

oooh glad the uggs came out ok, phew,
yeag deff get out with the sun, get that blood pumping and vit d on your face, 
we didnt do much, busy day yesterday, and now sophie-marie has got a cold  ...so stayed in and chilled, she has been sleeping most of it, iv been doing house work which i dont get much time to do atm,
so will you be thinking of testing day 9, or later  xxx


----------



## peppa pig

Found it!

This is what happens in a 5 day transfer (blasts):
sat1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
sun 2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
mon 3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
tues 4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
wedn 5dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & foetal cells
thur...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
friday...More HCG is produced as foetus develops
sat...More HCG is produced as foetus develops
sund..HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT


so if i tested the same as you it would be thursday? i don't think i can wait proable will start testing soon but then again i just went to go to the chemist and bottled it and drove staight past.

Glad you catched up on cleaning, poor Sophie-Marie a cold what a shame. 

Oh well been out didn't really take my mind off things, time to cook tea, pasta chicken, spinich and cheese sauce i'm thinking


----------



## dinkydott

peppa fab you found it, where was it, yes hunni, but only if you feel ready and think you can go through the  , or just wait tell sunday, in a way im glad you drove right past it, 
, your dinner sounds lovely,
new piccy sweeti, is that you and your mum? xxx


----------



## peppa pig

hi sugar good luck for tomorrow if you read back i posted to you earlier i have been a rite gass today on here.

Claire she so cute and perfect, no its my sis and her mum i thought maybe Dot could look down from above and blow me bubbles,  what happened to the bubbles anyone now?

i found it on this thread in DEC 11 you posted it for me back then xx


----------



## dinkydott

yes good luck sugar for tomorrow, let us no how you get on, xxx

yep peppa is a chatty girl, but all good,   lol oh im just as bad,  

awh i thought the pic was you when younger, but awh lovely pic of your second mummy, god bless her, she will deff be looking over you,  

awh thats the one i was looking for, 

thankyou about sophie-marie, xxx


----------



## peppa pig

Heh there sugar, how did you get on?

hi claire, good day? 

well i spend £26 on HTPS today i am armed and ready to go


----------



## dinkydott

hi peppa, how you feeling today sweeti,   26£ what ones did you get and how many, fair few for that money  , but I cant talk, are you testing tomorrow? 
my day was out and about busy bee, so nice out today, im moving house in june and was looking around for bits, 
what have you been up to today, apart from buying a suitcase full of  

sugar, how are you darling, hope not to sore


----------



## peppa pig

Hey there  

oh Dear it wasn't postive so of course neither am i now!  I just wish my boobs where sore as that has always been my main symton  

so i bought

2 early first response = 25iu for the new ones from dr google
2 Predictor = 12.5 iu
2 Lloyds Pharmacy=  ?

so i tested with first response and predictor both negative  

the only thing is i am struggling to get strong morning wee as i am up  in the night,  so maybe that with a combination of to early  

think i will retest every other day 

well the sun is still shining so lets hope it can put a smile on my face.

Claire: whats the house like? why you moving?

Sugar:  You ok?


----------



## dinkydott

peppa hunni,  

see this is why I said it can  ,and do it at your own risk,   , 

few things to think of,
late implant,
yep wee not strong enough, do one in middle of night,maybe first one after you go to bed at night, what time is your first pee,
another is that hcg may be not strong enough as everyone is diff,my line was vey faint at first,
thinking of you and its not over yet sweeti,  

we are moving because we need a bigger house, 2bedis not enough, scotts little boy needs his room and sophie needs to get into her own room, so a 3 bed we are moving to,   xxxx


----------



## peppa pig

thats nice that your moving, lots to do, be nice to do Sophie-Maries room do you have a theme yet?

well still no positive here, oh well i think i know which way this is heading as 
1. When putting in pesseries sorry tmi but no swelling where as there was a difference last time
2. I have a head ache migraine which i get every mths when pre-menstrul

i guess there still hope but atleast i am more prepared

damm it i don't have anymore money! or funding!


----------



## peppa pig

well no change here, i am toiling with stopping pesseries  

feeling more postive today as barclaycard have given me alight at the end of the tunnel, although i have no idea how i can pay it back  

i am going to move more local  odds aren't as good, but they are cheaper and i can't do 6 hour round trips anymore, going to get on the phone and see if i can get things moving ASAP.  Would love to look at going abroad but again all the juggling and travel its just to much.

Hows dp Claire is he planning on going out this weekend?

Sugar:  You ok??


----------



## dinkydott

peppa, awh my lovely, a massive   for you, wish I was there to have a proper  ,
I don't blame you changing clinic as the travel is  , and do you no what sod the odds and % you just never no, a new clinic maybe just what you and dp need, and yay to barcaly card,  ..... worry about the paying back after,
going aboard maybe something though to look at, even a 2hr flight is better than 6 hrs, also you could stay over ther in between ec and et, and holiday as well, you may feel more relaxed in the sun, 

no dp isn't out this weekend, to be fair he don't really go out much, just works far to much weekends  ....hope your ok my darling, thinking off you,xxx


sugar, I hope you on the mend and ok? xxx


----------



## dinkydott

hi girls....

peppa hope your ok my darling, been thinking of you,x

sugar, hello, how are you, how was your sisters wedding, I bet it was lovely and lovely weather, you looked stunning on ** piccys, how was you feeling. x


----------



## peppa pig

hey yeah i am all good stopped the pessaries today so just waiting now otd is Friday yeah as if joke,  glad i tested early gave me time to get my head around it all.

Well i am not sure about changing clinics now as its the blood tests they ask for and by the looks of it another gp referral even though i am private. its just going to delay everything, i am 41 in august and my AMH is 3  ..god how did i get so old so quickly, i started visiting fertility clinics when i was 35! the new clinic would be cheaper by approx £800 i could do with saving money but weighting it all up. i think i will stick with BCRM due to time and ask to satellite in cornwall local hospital, from what i have heard i should be able to do back to to back not sure if asking to satalite will delay me , but can't sort it out till after official otd has past i feel i need to run with this now that i am back in the zone again. What do you think girls all advice most welcome

Hows you? what you up to? more shopping? 

thinking of you sugar, any news?


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Sorry about the delayed reply. My senior pupils finished up last week for their exams and it was all a bit crazy! Then it was my sister's wedding on Sat and that kind of took over. 

Anyway....I seem to have missed so much. 

Claire: I'm sorry to hear about dp    Hope that you are ok and if you need to chat,we are here.   hope you and Sophie marie are well. Moving house is great but stressful too. 

Thanks. Very kind of you. The wedding went well and she seemed to have a great day.  

Reasonably settled in the house at the moment. I hope so but I do have my doubts. 

Peppa: I think it must be different. I had a pipelle scratch. It was fine. Uncomfy for a few secs but that was it. The prostap shuts your system down to allow them to take control. 

Glad the house is coming on. Bet it looks fab.  

Sorry to hear that you aren't feeling positive about this go. Have you been told to stop the pessaries? Should you not keep going until Friday,just in case?   moving clinic is tough. If you are happy where you are and feel strong enough to continue then I'd say go for it. 

Afm, well I had the pipelle and prostap on wed. Sisters wedding on sat. I stopped the pill on Sunday and I'm meant to start the hrt drugs when I bleed. They thought around Friday. However,I've been bleeding since the pipelle really. Phoned them today and I've to get a blood test to check my hormones Tom morn. Hopefully be able to get started soon. Xx


----------



## peppa pig

Hey there

how did the blood test go are you ready to go?  The wedding sounded nice, great weather to, that was lucky.  Busy times for you at work again, teaching sounds like a tough but rewarding job.  Wishing you all the luck in the world hun,  we will get there  

claire you ok what you up to? do you go to lots of mummy and baby stuff now?  

AFM: have e-mailed clinic


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Peppa:

The wedding was great thanks. Weather was dry but dull and cold up here. We managed to get photos outside and it wasn't raining so that's the main thing. 

Yeah,it is but my work/ life balance is terrible and I really need to do something to address it. 

Blood test on Wed showed that I had no estrogen in my system at all. Would explain why I feel so rough! Clinic wanted me to start the drugs on Thursday but I didn't feel comfortable with that as my lining was still quite thick at 5mm and I felt that I was going to bleed. So, agreed I'd start on Friday and then on Thursday my af arrived so that's good. It's quite heavy. So,I've started taking the estrogen tablets and waiting for my bladder symptoms to kick in.  

How'd your test go? How are you feeling?

I'm feeling a bit down at the moment. Maybe the hormones. Met up with friends last night. They all have two children and one is pregnant with her second. I'm the only childless one left. My friend and I were struggling to conceive three yrs ago and now she's on her second. Just feel very numb and empty tbh. 

Claire: how are you? 

Xoxoxo


----------



## peppa pig

hi hows it going girls

sorry not been posting had a bit of a melt down, was all going ok then clinic said i could cycle straight away have to have loads more bloods etc done, so i am changing clinics.

Sugar where you at with F/T? How you feeling, i will be around to hold your hand so please keep posting.

love and hugs


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hiya,

Sorry to hear that you've had a bit of a meltdown Peppa. Which clinic are you moving to? Are you have a fet soon?

I had my scan today. Lining is 9mm triple layered with no fluid so they seem apply with that. Unfortunately I'm not doing too well. I'm in a lot of pain. Struggling to empty my bladder and rectal pain is horrific. Can't really sit or lie. 

Xx


----------



## peppa pig

Scan sounds fantastic just what you need, no fluid Fab, so all is in tip top condition ready for snuggling up, when will you have F/T? soon?

Its so unfair how much pain you have to  endure, i pray   that this time is your time and then you can get your opp in the future,  your  a strong, brave lady, its a difficult enough journey without having to be in acute pain as well.  

I am looking to change to Plymouth which is where princess was, it will be a fresh cycle but will take months to organise.


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Peppa,

I've started the lovely progesterone pessaries today and hoping for et on Monday,as long as embie thaws ok! 

Thanks. That's very kind of you to say. The stronger pks seem to be helping today and I, hoping that the progesterone helps too. 

Why did you decide to move? How are you feeling about another fresh cycle?

Xx


----------



## peppa pig

Not long now to go exciting but anxious days ahead, other wise known as the rollercoaster.  

When i stopped the pessaries this time round dp got out the flags as he didn't have to look at big knickers anymore  .  Have you noticed anything with the pessaries giving pregnancy symptoms, i only noticed that i had to go toilet more other than that no other symptoms.

Monday      

I was not sure about moving and if i could cycle again asap i would have stayed but they want all bloods redone and dp sperm retested and said we have to have bloods and scan done during cycle with them its a six hour round trip and i just can't face all the travel.
So based on that i may as well go ahead and change as the new clinic i can have monitoring scans done at my local hospital and ec et at a hospital thats a 2 hour round trip.  The new clinic is £800 cheaper but there success rate isn't as good, i guess because they don't have as many people cycling with them.  I was really excited about going again but when i found out it would be months on the same day that i found out my job is very vulnerable again thats the 3rd time in three years i just crumbled have been having anxiety attacks, fell out with family said things i feel i shouldn't have. Normally i can   but not this time.


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Peppa,

Yeah,I'm just so worried about the thaw and all this pain could be for nothing.  

I've only been on the pessaries for two days now and they have definitely helped my pain and bladder. I've managed to pee twice today as normal. Small pleasures!!  not chewed as many pks either today so that's good.   I've a,ways used cyclogest pessaries previously. One in the morning and another at night. This time, I'm using up drugs that I have so a cyclogest in the morning and crinone at night. 

I don't really blame you for moving then. Some times a change is a good thing. Fresh approach. Why did they want all the tests done again? Less travelling is also good. 

Sorry to hear about your job. Hope that things look up soon. When do you know for definite? Sorry to hear that you have been struggling. Sometimes we just need to say these things. Might be better said.   

Xx


----------



## peppa pig

The thaw, ohh its such a frightening time, waiting for the call hoping and   its horrible that we can have no control, it will either be fine or not and there is nothing you can do but wait for what seems like forever, what time will you get your call on Monday, as for all the pain for nothing the quote no pain no gain certainly is you more than others on this journey   i just pray the embie makes it hun.

They want all the tests done i think if i am honest its to do with reducing risk which in turn reduces their insurance.
I will find out about job soon weeks at the most i expect, everything is very tight lipped at the moment.
I am away tomorrow be back sun or Monday so if you don't see a post from me thats why.

Your mentally brave just continue to enjoy the positive days and get through the negative ones as best you can. Put yourself first and continue to have the strength to deal with your terrible pain.  

And lets just hope lady luck is looking down on you, its got to be your turn.


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Peppa,

I know. The thaw is nerve wracking. The clinic are phoning me on Sat with rough timings for Monday so I will know then. I just need to  . I totally agree with you. It's just going to thaw or not. Nothing I can do to control that at all. 

The pain is a lot better since starting the progesterone and I seem to be peeing again,so that's good. 

Ah,I see. Well it sounds like a new clinic might be for the best. Less travelling is def better. I really hope that all is ok with your job.   it must be a very stressful time. 

I hope that you are going somewhere nice? I'm away tomorrow until Sunday. A hen weekend in Brighton and I can't drink! Gutted!  

Xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Just to let you know that I'm now pupo. Our last wee frostie survived the thaw and was a 2AA by transfer.  Let the 2ww madness commence. 

Xx


----------



## peppa pig

wonderfull news  

the first few days are happy days enjoy being PUPO i pray it turn into a  PAP (pregnant and proved)   

Did you have a good weekend?


----------



## dinkydott

hi girls,

sorry iv been gone, 

sugar yay for bein pupo, strong little bean, im sending you   

pepper hunni, think of you my darling, and as for change of clinic, go with your heart and if you feel its the right thing to do then it is the right thing,

sorry iv not been posting, to be fair I feel heartbroken,, that things didnt work out ie (pepper) and i really don't no what to say, yes i am here as i don't want to walk away, but i think because it has worked for me its not fair, so im in the back ground, does that make senesce xxxxxx

sugar i will be having every thing crossed for you,


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies, 

Peppa: thanks.   Pap- I love it! I'm already not feeling very positive but guess I'll just need to wait and see. How was your weekend away? Are things any better with your family? The weekend in Brighton was fab. I was sober and others weren't but it was lovely. I've never been before. 

Claire: thanks.   I imagine that it must be difficult for you but please know that your support and experiences are much appreciated. 

Xx


----------



## peppa pig

weekend away was good, me and dp went out for a meal   first time in nearly a year.  its hard to stay positive especially with our experiences along the way, but i truly believe we will get there.  I haven't been to Brighton, long way from home for you, how did you get there? glad you enjoyed it, the weather was good this weekend.

Claire: mmmmmm what can i say,, yes i get what your saying but your in our gang please stay your so supportive and i miss you xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Peppa,

I'm glad you had a nice weekend away. Did you go somewhere nice? Yeah,I totally agree about the meals together. Something we don't do enough either: birthdays and anniversaries! 

We flew to Gatwick and then got the train in. Yeah,the weather on Sat and Sun was lovely in Brighton but it was awful on Friday yet glorious sun bathing weather up here! Typical! I would recommend it. I liked it. Nice place for a long weekend. 

Xx


----------



## peppa pig

Hey sugar how you holding out?
Quite a little journey then, another wedding coming up for you to go to again soon then?

Girls:
I went to Exeter we have a house there which was rented out but we have it back at the moment so its nice to catch up with friends and family!!, we are off back again tomorrow night, weather looks good again which is a bonus.

Well things with DP sister have gone nuts,  i don't need all the arguments, time i stepped away, has brought my anxiety back.  Honestly she should be a journalist  everything taken completely out of contents with the headlines all brutal.


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Peppa,

Yes,the wedding is at the end of July. It's not here so that's another couple of nights away. Really need to start thinking about an outfit as well! 

Exeter break sounds lovely. Hope you have a nice time. 

Sorry to hear about DPs sister. Doesn't sound pleasant at all! 

I'm going slowly crazy! Can't believe it's only been a few days!! I'm pretty convinced that it hasn't worked and then get annoyed as just feel that after 4 goes,it should've worked by now!!

Xx


----------



## dinkydott

girls Im missing you also, 
iv said what I had to say and I think now it sounded a bit unfair, on you girls, for me to feel like that, and maybe should have not said any thing, so im sorry, xxxx

sugar don't think like that, you no the only way is the poas out come, try not to go to  

peppa hunni   sorry your having a hard time with sil, you deff don't need it and your doing the right thing, oooh get way and catch up with old mates fab sweeti, and just what ya need, will you be renting house out again soon,

girls atm im really busy, house moving got keys and starting to pack up, broom up me bum and bla bla bla, will try and have a prop catch up soon, and your both always in my thoughts and my heart, xxxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Peppa: hope you've had a lovely time in Exeter? How are things with Dps sister? 

Claire: congratulations on the new house. That's fantastic. No need to apologise. Your support is very yech welcomed on here. Thanks. 

Afm,not looking good. I passed blood clot thing the other day like I do when I start my af. No symptoms at all. No sore boobs or smell heightened like I had the last time I got a bfp before m/c. Time is dragging soooo much. When do u think would be safe and accurate to test? My friend had a bday party yesterday for her 2yr old. Years back,she said she wasn't ready for kids and then once they started trying they had a lot of issues so wee one is very much loved. I just can't get my head around that I've been trying since years before and still no joy. Anyway, I was swithering over attending the party but she's a very close friend. So, I decided to offer to help set up with my plan being that I'd leave once the party started. So that's what I did. I helped set up for 30 kids and parents and then as they all started arriving I left. Just as well as I burst into tears in the car. I thought that I was coping ok but obviously not. Xx


----------



## peppa pig

Hey there friends

Sugar:  Its only ever safe on test day thats the   NIGHTMARE of the 2ww but you probably would get a clear reading now. Its so so so so hard i just pray its your turn this is just verging on cruelty now if its not. Be as strong as you can, its hard days.  I truly understand. I am just hoping and praying and hoping and praying for you xx
Claire:  Hows the new house, is it good or a complete stress out, don't worry about what you said before its understandable, but like i said before thanks, your my rock.

AFM: i am ok bloods taken but again the lab are refusing to do some as they get their facts wrong as to when i was last tested easily confused people, i will email tomorrow but if i can't get it sorted i will just pay, i can't be bothered trying to fight i just want to move forward.  DP sis is a sad state off affairs,  i don't even dare post maybe i Will PM about it maybe, it was really bad.
On a lighter note i had a lovely weekend the sun was shining and spent lots of time with my mum and niece and newphew.

night night chicks will say a Little pray for you tonight sugar... not that i am religious but hey ho it can't do any harm


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Well, I finally caved and did a test tonight when I got home from work. I'm 8dp5dt so something should show but a massive  . Gutted. Just don't know what's going wrong. We've had 4 AA grade blasts transferred,they are expanding when put in, tried clexane, scratch etc and still nothing.  

Peppa: thanks. Sorry to hear about the hassle with the bloods. Sorry about DP's sister. pM me if you want to vent. I'm glad you got some quality time with family and the sun was shining. 

Claire: hope the house move isn't too stressful. 

Xx


----------



## peppa pig

Hey there did you do a test again this morning?  Its so hard to not see that second line i hope your one of the lucky ones and it changes.  

News flash of the year: i have to e-mail dp a shopping list and he is going food shopping after work...


----------



## sugarpielaura

Yeah,tested again this morning. Not even a hint. Just so angry at the moment. 

Oh my,that is a news flash. My hubby wouldn't even think about it! Xx


----------



## dinkydott

hi girls,

sugar oh my darling, no words can help, but im going to give you a big hug   and remember your not doing nothing wrong, its out of your hands, xxx and you did fab re your friends lo birthday party, xxx

pepper, dame the bloods, hey just for once cant they just let it go plain sailing, and hey how did you get your dh to go food shopping, and a   for yoooouuuuuu xxx

yep so dame busy this end, as you both no wth house moves, living in 2 houses atm, stuff every where, but we will get there, carpets etc begin laid this weekend, aim to be in there next week, 

lots of love to you both xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi,

Thanks Claire.  I hope that your move continues to go well  

I'm just very numb. It was the 4th go. We've been tested and done everything that we could. I'm just very upset and angry today. Why couldn't it be my bloody go?!?!? 

Sorry for rant. 

Xx


----------



## peppa pig

Morning

Claire:  New Carpets how lovely i had to put up with the old crap that others left behind.  Sounds like your doing it up nice.  Have you been painting as well.  Mind the weather has been great hope your not stuck indoors.

Sugar: Its good to be angry and upset shows your not bottling it all up.  Its very unfair and a dark place to be, but we are here and we understand.  Hows DH?  hope your propping each other up    a BFN is heartbreaking but 4 F/T as still no luck is devastatingly cruel.  

Well shopping went well:  only two hiccups the Coffee is decaf but hey that could be a good thing, and the fabric softener is in fact 2 in1 wash so my clothes just got an extra wash in the final rinse cycle,  its was LOVELY to come home all the cupboards where full, DP is quite proud of himself and so he should be.


----------



## dinkydott

hi girlys,

sugar darling I ditto what pepper has said wise words, good to rant and get things of your chest, we all under stand, and no better place that here to let out how you feel, and yep sweeti, after 4 goes you have every right, some might say more than some, hope you are bein nice to your yourself,
so what happens now, time out? change clinic? prob to soon to even think about every thing, thinking of you hunni, xxxxxx

pepper, hows every thing going your end with the clinic? any thing nice for the weekend, hope its a nice one, bloody yay for dh, what a star only 2 hiccups, hope he can do it again for you, I lol about the decaf, important to have the wake up juice, but yeah on the other hand could be good, I bet you go out and buy the real stuff if you have not already, hehe,

as for the house sweeti, its a new build so no carpets up stairs or hall and stairs, have laminated all down, and tiled bathrooms, as the painting etc, as its a new build they did it all b4  hand, and cant wall paper or any thing prop for about 2 years as the house Will have movement and walls will most deff have some cracks form etc, bla bla over my head any how, and yep not seeing much sun,

did go out today but only to the dentist eeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkk hate it hate  it, hurt lots numb face 2 fillings laterr no food, dribble down chin, haha,

im going to be off line for a few days soon,days while they move my phone line and broad band to new house, and they cant send someone out tell the 19th to go live, we have to be out of old house  next week ggggrrr no why so long to go live


----------



## peppa pig

hey there

How are we all?

Claire: New Build posh.  Defo a good move, i keep saying if we move again i want a new build.  Dentist yuck i hate the dentist and i can't believe we pay for the experience.  My end i don't know but i would expect at a snails pace i emailed GP but have had no response.  Well hope to see you back on line again soon.  

Sugar:  Well... i know you will be devastated and fed up... and that you might not feel like posting or you are busy, but do if you can.  Thinking of you and keep checking in to see if you have posted.

afm:  went to the beach yesterday and loving that its the weekend and i don't have to get up early, oh and the miracle that i always pray for each month never happened again.


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi,

Peppa: thanks. Yeah,he's really quite gutted. I guess we both thought that one of the four would work and statistically it shoud blah blah blah... I have my review in Thursday but dint think there's anything really to say. 

I'm glad you have enjoyed the   at the   It's been glorious here too. We had a BBQ yesterday which was nice but I was also a bit upset when I saw my hubby playing with our god daughters. He's so fantastic with them.   Sorry no luck this month. 

Claire: thanks. I'm not sure what's next. Maybe the London go but there's a real expense that we can't really afford as well. I'm also starting to wonder if it'll ever work or if we are wasting out money,time and sanity. 

I'm glad the house move is going well. It's sounds lovely. 
Xx


----------



## peppa pig

Hey Sugar

i am really hoping and that one day very soon we will both get there, i just know we will.  Its a long journey and each leg of it its getting harder and harder.  It hit me like a train last month as i am sure it has both you and dh now.  

London are one of the best.....ps how do you enter the competition or am i to old?

You have your nhs funding now to don't you? will that be with your current clinic?

I know its early days but there along way to go yet till your completely bonkers.

I am off to Exeter at the weekend again. what you up to?


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Peppa,

Thanks I really do hope that you are right but I just don't really believe it any more. I few years ago I did, but I'm starting to think that nothing will work with me.

Yeah, it's just my blind fear of another fresh cycle. I was in agony.  It's a yearly competition. Hope this works:
http://www.ivf.org.uk/further-information/news/archived-news/copyof-23-free-ivf-cycles-offered-for-2012

Yes, although we've delayed the nhs shots. They are a big hospital and don't really treat people with my more unique health issues. No, it's a different clinic than I've just cycled at.

 Thanks. How are you getting on? Any luck with tests?

Enjoy Exeter. No real plans at the moment. Work night out in Friday but that's about it.

Xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## sugarpielaura

Peppa,

I just looked at the. Criteria sheet that I received. Can't cut and paste as on my iPad. There's an age limit if 39. Not sure how old you are ?

Xx


----------



## peppa pig

hi there its pouring with rain here hopes it better where you are girls

Claire: 3 days till your back, hope you are all settling in to your happy new home

Sugar: any news from your appointment on Thursday?  I know what you mean about it never working I've been 7years trying, but i am still determind,  but its sad and seems bitterly unfair that its taking so long.

Well i am 41 this year getting old.  Thanks for the info though.  

When you go again do you think you will be able to have fresh transfer or will you have to have all embies frozen again?

Well nothing much going on here i emailed over a week ago but no response so will chase up GP with a call on Monday


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Peppa,

It's quite sunny here. Not scorching but dry at least. It was pouring most of yesterday though. 

No,I had to rearrange it. Totally forgot that I had a parents' evening so got appointment a week on Tuesday now. Genuinely thunk it'll be a total waste of time. 

I'm glad that you are feeling determined. I hope that some of that rubs off on to me. I'm not feeling positive at all. Been thinking that we should just stop trying now as I don't think I can go through this anymore and not sure how many more knocks I can take. It would be good to get my life back.  Then I just can't. I can't let it go. 

I think that they are hoping for a fresh transfer but I don't think it'll happen. 

Sorry to hear about your gp. Hope you get to hear something soon. Xx


----------



## peppa pig

its early days after your bfn.  if it was easy to let go and move on, i would to.  but its just in built in us to be mummys so we keep pushing ourselves to insanity, i was really low after bfn and i mean rock bottom. i think a bfn is worse than a mc.  i am using this time inbetween to get back to being me ish, trying its hard though. glad you have sun shine its still raining here.  Just got back from food shopping theres some stressed out people out there, couples arguing full on whilst doing their shopping, someone swore at me when i was getting petrol cause i nearly walked out in front of their car well if they didn't pull out so fast without warning i would have realised. others peoples life's look so perfect but in reality their not.  Its weird me and you still plodding away i am so glad Claire is still here supporting us, its a shame the others don't pop back now and again,  one day we can change the name to ex-starting out girls that made it.  Well its time for me to turn into the cleaning fairy shove a duster in one hand and make this dirty hole sparkle.


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Peppa:

Yeah, I guess that you are right.  I just don't want to look back and think of all the time that we 'wasted' and didn't live our lives.

I HATE food shopping!!  I tend to do it online these days.  There are many stressed out people out there and I agree about other people's lives.

Yeah, we will keep plodding away together and hopefully we will get there at some point.    Loving the name change - hopefully one day...

Hope that your cleaning went well.  I am trying to sort out the London cycle.  I started the pill last week and am starting the metformin tablets today.  One a day for 5 days, 2 a day for 5 days and then 3 a day!!  Oh my.......  Not looking forward to that!  Hubby and I had an argument last night as we were trying to discuss the London cycle and dates etc... and we have a wedding at the end of  July that are two very close friends.  It's difficult to work out whether we will be back in time or not and he just let it all out - that IVF ruling our lives blah blah blah...  I understand where he is coming from but we just don't have an option!  I'm very grateful for the London cycle but it's difficult as we are so far away.  We really need to be down there fir a couple of weeksbut no idea where we will stay etc...

xx


----------



## dinkydott

Hi girls 
Just a quick one. Im on my phone. Still no landing and broadband. Talk talk didn't turn up on 19th gggggggrrrrr.few choice words and now waiting for sky to come out on the 3rd July. Been to long and had to jump on to say im still about. Not read back. To small lol. Will catch up very soon xxxxxx miss ya xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

How are you getting on? 

Xx


----------



## peppa pig

hey there     

ok I suppose you 2 ?

I went for a appointment at new clinic it went really well

I was given choices OMG what are they! I was quite shocked she said yes to everything.  so I can have aspirin and heparin if I want ( her suggestion not mine)

still got a delay though due to thyroid its back above two ( again OMG moment normally consultants aren't up to date and think below 3.5 is ok but this new one is right on the money so she told me no cycle till below 2 ideally 1) so got to get that down first so have to have bloods redone and if still high up my meds so still in limbo land and hoping for a miracle. But I am really pleased I changed clinics

so girls what you 2 up to

its bank holiday weekend ,  the sun is on the agenda for me.....hopefully


----------



## peppa pig

at the end he says they upped the age to 45.... I will be entering but got to wait till oct

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hiya,

Peppa, that's great about the criteria changing.   Good luck. 

I'm glad that your appointment at the new clinic went well. Which clinic are you going to? That's great that you got choices. 

I'm also on thyroid meds at the moment. My cycle was cancelled in July as my thyroid was 4.56. I'm on thyroxine now and it's down to 2.56 in 4 weeks. Consultant seems happy with that and I've still to keep taking the meds. My thyroid has never been checked. So 4 cycles and it was never checked!!   When are you hoping to start?

I think that we might be starting soon but if I'm being honest,I'm absolutely petrified of the pain again. I've been experiencing a lot of pain recently. Was horrendous. Seeing my surgeon Tom. See what he says I guess. 

Xx


----------



## peppa pig

hi girls I am away for the weekend now

Sugar: hope your bearing up, soon be PUPO again..... surely its time eh....the dreaded 2ww is afoot, It gets harder not easier, hopefully this is it and you will not have to gain anymore experience of the fertility journey, here's to two weeks of hope and finally getting to the pot of gold and the end of the rainbow.

Claire:  hope your well and still reading, we need your expertise but most of all miss you xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Peppa: hope that you had a lovely weekend. The Lister competition is up now. http://www.ivf.org.uk/news/october-2013-the-lister-fertility-clinic-celebrates-25-years-and-gives-away-25-free-ivf-cycles/

Claire: hope you're ok lovely?

Xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## peppa pig

hey there PUPO lady

thanks for the link, did you put much about your history when you won, or did you just keep it simple, not sure if it makes a difference or not or whether it really is just a draw?

how are you feeling, I can't remember are you a sneaky early tester or not?

I had a lovely weekend thanks

what your up to?

I still haven't heard back regarding my complaint should be any day I would think.....


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Peppa,

I don't think that it's a draw. I think they read the letters. I wrote a letter explaining all my medical history,failed fets etc. can't do you any harm?

I'm glad that you had a lovely weekend. 

Hope that you've heard about your complaint by now?

Things aren't great. I've really really struggled with excruciating pain. After et,I was fine and then woke up in the morning in agony. Severe cramps for 7hrs non stop. Took it easy this week. Feeling queasy all the time from the antibiotics as well as a sore ass from the gestone. Then started spotting and then on Thursday,full bleed started-5dp5dt!!!!!!! I've never bled before otd before. So, after what I can on,y describe as 5 weeks of hell and pain, I've had another bloody failed cycle. My 5th!!!  Just gutted and absolutely scunnered with it all. 

Xx


----------



## peppa pig

oh sugar I am so sorry to hear this, talk about the last girls standing on this thread! its mad that its not worked yet for you, its so hard sometimes to continue to find the strength, maybe we should change the name of this thread to just about given up girls. I don't know if we will get there sugar, my head is still determined but I have a heavy heart we just got to plod on. Sorry if I am not being supper positive but sometimes I think its best to be grounded and this journey is so hard, we go through so much on the fertility roller coaster one day we will get off hopefully with a baby. what are your plans hun or is it all to soon to think about yet?

I sent my letter of to the Lister, so fingers crossed.

No reply about my complaint, I think its been to long I don't think they will respond, to frightened of litigation I suspect. I need to up the complaint and see a lawyer but I just don't have the strength for that, funny they where happy enough to take my money but its a business at the end of the day hence why IVF prices are so ridiculously over priced.

Have you looked at gentle ivf. I have been, they do it at a clinic near me but I am not sure here the link for info. It may be a good option for you I was thinking they must do it at other clinics

http://home2.btconnect.com/pcrm/documents/minstiminfo1.pdf

http://home2.btconnect.com/pcrm/

well sugar a big virtual cuddle for you  

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Peppa,

Thanks. I know. I just don't know anymore. I've lost all real hope if I'm being honest. I just don't know when I say enough is enough. I can't keep going on like this. I don't know. I just don't know where to go from here. We've had 5 transfers now with top grade blasts and nothing. It has it be me and implantation and just don't know if that can be fixed. Had an appointment with my gyna and he thinks that I should go ahead with more surgery to try and address my pain and quality if life. I was a bit shocked he said that and not sure what to do now. I'm going to have an EUA with my colo rectal surgeon as I'm getting more rectal pain. At the same time, gynae going to remove a polyp I have and do a hysteroscopy,s although he thinks all is fine. Then I'll need to decide what I'm doing I guess. I'm still very upset and just at a total loss as what to do and my future. 

I wish you loads if luck with your lister letter. Fingers crossed. 

That's terrible about your complaint. I know what you mean about lacking the energy to peruse it etc.

I had a quick look. Is it just smaller dose of stimms? I was on,y on 150 and then 225 but for three weeks! 

I think I'm getting to the stage now that I wish I could let it go and get my life back but I just can't. At the same time, I can't keep doing this, both emotionally and physically. I've still got two nhs shots but don't think I can do another fresh cycle. The pain is just unbearable. 

When are you hoping to cycle again? Xx


----------



## peppa pig

Hi there

It's a tricky one weighing up what to do, I had a thought have you thought about contacting prof quenby her and her team seem to be the cutting edge people in area of in implantation Failing I read a report recently about this that was done by a member of her team. I have both there email address if you want to email them..? May help with weighing up what to do, they certainly have replied to me when I emailed them,

Yeah the gentle I've is low dose Stim I think it's just a lot easier on the body but you only Stim your natural eggs so get one to three eggs max that's how I read it

I am looking at maybe after Christmas, but not sure if the gentle is worth a look, as I am over the big 40 I am leaning more towards the full Ivf as I can have three embies then but then I am drawn to the less cost of the gentle but only one embie with that choice

Is Claire ok do you know? Are you still friends on ********

What you up to, I hope you ok xxxx

http://medicalxpress.com/news/2013-09-choosy-uterus-insight-embryos-implant.html

http://www2.warwick.ac.uk/fac/med/research/reproductive/bru/patientinformation/

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Peppa,

Just realised I hadn't replied to you. Sorry. 

Where is prof quenby based? 

Have you decided when you are going again? 

Yeah, she's fine. See her on ******** and her daughter is one now! 

I had a hysteroscopy at the end of Dec and it was 'normal' so just trying to weigh up what to do now. We have two frozen embryos in London, our nhs goes as well as future major surgery to contemplate. 

Xx


----------



## peppa pig

Hi there 

Prof quenby link is in my last post

How Are you? Are you having f/t? 

We'll I am back on the roller coaster due to start gentle ivf  this weekend


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hiya,

I'm ok thanks. Plodding on. 

Not doing treatment at the moment. I'm trying to organise the transfer of my frosties from London up here at the moment. 

That's great that you get started soon. How are you feeling about it? Is it a fresh cycle? 

Xx


----------



## peppa pig

Hi 

I am good scan on Friday

Not sure about all this as very min Stim but will keep informed

It's all very quick works with you natural cycle 

Any luck with transferring frostiness ? How's work ,,,,,,and the house??


I find it hard to post anywhere on the forum so much now, as after being for what seems forever on this forum I don't feel so excited and positive anymore 

Big hugs xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Peppa,

That's great. Hope that your scan is good on Friday. Keep me posted. 

I know what you mean, I feel exactly the same way. Almost feel quite depressed as most other ppl have moved on now and I, still bloody well here! 

We've paid £400 and the embryologists are liaising at the moment and hopefully they will be transferred soon. Safely!

The house is fine. We really need to get some bits done as its kind of been neglected of late. Work is fine. As crazy as ever and I start a new post tomorrow so can't imagine that it is going to get any better!! 

How's things with you? Xx


----------



## peppa pig

hi how are you?

what's the new job like?

and frosties are they in bonny Scotland yet?

i am PUPO transfer 14th so i am currently 4dp2dt 

we and got 4 eggs did ivf and 3 fertilised and 3 transferred back all good grades

good result for gentle ivf

so the dreaded 2ww


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Peppa,

That's great. Congratulations on being pupo. 3 good grade embryos sound fab. Hope 2ww isn't too bad for you. When's otd? How are you feeling? 

New job is ok. It's very different so still getting user to everything. 

Yeah,embryos now safely up here which is great. 

Xx


----------



## peppa pig

luckythree said:


> peppa found a day 2 et, so just count down from day 3 xxx
> 
> This is what happens in a 2 day transfer:
> 1dpt...Embryo is growing and developing
> 2dpt...Embryo is growing and developing
> 3dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
> 4dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
> 5dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
> 6dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
> 7dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
> 8dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & foetal cells
> 9dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
> 10dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops
> 11dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops
> 12dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT
> 
> Read more: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=269483.40#ixzz2RwORhJBF


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hope that the 2ww is ok for you and that you aren't going crazy yet. Xx


----------



## peppa pig

its hell, but i am not testing early as that's even more hellish if it a neg 7 days to go !!! i might wait till next sat as i wonder will i be able to 

back to work on Monday so hopefully that will help

thanks for checking in on me


----------



## peppa pig

12dp2dt


----------



## sugarpielaura

That's bloody fantastic. Congratulations!! Xx


----------



## peppa pig

Thanks its a long road ahead fingers crossed  

the treatment was really straight forward  and easy on the body

started very low dose of meds day 2 of cycle, finished meds day 16 of cycle, egg collection on day 18 of cycle, transfer on day 20.

Do you have your dates yet for F/T?


----------



## sugarpielaura

Everything crossed.  . When's your early scan? 

Glad to hear that your cycle was easy on you. 

No. Don't have fet dates as yet. Don't really have any faith anyway so not sure what the point is. I'm hoping to do fet in April. I've sent blood away to get tested in Greece so I'll hopefully get the results soon. See what they say. 

Xx


----------



## peppa pig

Greece is a good idea Penny sounds very experienced 

i understand your doubting only to well

My scan is on the 26th at 8 weeks, i am already having nightmares about it.


----------



## sugarpielaura

I've just sent blood away to serum. Don't think I'd actually go over there though. 

Roll on 26th. Stay positive.   
Xx


----------



## peppa pig

Hey sugar how are you ? Are you having ft soon hope so xxxx

I am ok very worried about scan but holding up xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi,

Yeah. I'll go again soon,if just so they're used. No real belief that it'll work  

I'm sure it's only natural to worry about the scan but fingers crossed it'll all be positive news. Xx


----------



## peppa pig

Glad your having ft soon when?

I could say lots of positive things but the truth is this journey is a battle and it's just a wait and see game

So many people on here are lucky to have rose tinted glasses 

Ours smashed a long time ago 

It's the end of the road for me if this doesn't work out with my personality and relationship in tatters


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi,

I'm having an endo scratch Tom so few weeks from now. Just going through the motions really. Indeed,my rise tinted glasses are long gone. 

How are you feeling? All the best for your scan Tom. I'll be thinking about you. Xx


----------



## peppa pig

Hi how was hospital appointment for you today?

Me...... Same old not great news measuring a week behind and slow hb back in a week but expecting the worst and hoping for the best but it's not looking good again


----------



## sugarpielaura

Oh Peppa,I'm sorry to hear your news. I am going to stay positive though. Heart beat is good. When you back? Did they give you any explanation? 

Scratch was fine. Expensive but fine. Xx


----------



## peppa pig

Sad news today no hb

Can't believe this journey think it may be the end of the road


----------



## sugarpielaura

Oh Peppa,I'm so sorry. It's just truly heartbreaking. What's to happen now? Sending massive hugs. Xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Peppa,

How are you? Xx


----------



## peppa pig

Hi there

I see you have had transfer I just hope that one stick Hun I know it's hard to be positive but please try to hold on to hope that it could work 

Hows the symptom spotting going are you driving yourself mad yet ?
The only time I had more symptoms was when it worked when I had a negative all the symptoms I had was lots of trips to the toilet on my 2 other times when positive I had sore boobs and tmi alert one you don't see people share was swelling in vagina and really thirsty

I really do wish you luck and will be waiting on pins to hear your news

I am ok bit of a melt down but only to be expected when you understand how much this takes out of you they say Infertility is usually a profound, life-changing experience. Studies have shown it to be only slightly less traumatic than the death of a parent and on par with a divorce in terms of the stress it produces

I found this on here it's an interesting read http://theinfertilitytherapist.blogspot.co.uk/2011/03/do-feelings-about-infertility-ever-go.html

And then they say that the stress levels of someone experiencing miscarriage equate to the same stress levels as someone who is an being admitted to a mental health unit

So I feel that when you strip it back I am doing good and moving through it all waiting on test results I expect it will come back as chromosomal abnormalities again so just bad luck again xxxxxxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Peppa,

Lovely to hear from you. 

Thanks. Yeah. The final hurrah. Not looking good. I'm 4dp5dt and nothing,nada,zilch. Boobs not even sore now. It's not went well, as a cycle. Fluid in uterus to start,disappeared at 2nd scan then in day of trsnsfer there was loads if fluid. Options were to cancel, aspirated or use surrogate. Decided to go ahead so aspirated fluid. Since then,I've been passing loads fluid so they'll have been washed away by now. 

Absolutely. Melt down is part of this horrid process now.  Read the article. Very interesting. I also read a book recently by Jessica Hepburn called The Pursuit of Motherhood. It's a very easy read and diary style. I liked it. Made me feel rust what I was feeling was normal and I wasn't quite off my head. 

You are coping well. You are one string lady. When are you expecting the test results? Have you decided where to go next? Xx


----------



## peppa pig

This is a completely cruel journey and i hope your wrong but i also know that you know your body best  

its so incredible unfair   that we are still hanging around on here when everyone else has so moved on, i don't know that moving on for me will happen in the same way.

all i know is that if we didn't have hope or believe we would stop putting ourselves through this torture wouldn't we ? (i have always been stubborn)

i think my family and friends think i am crazy....easy fro them to say they wont be the one with no children and grandchildren, i don't want to hang on to the coat tails of everyone else's family,  i want my own family  

i have no idea what my plans are as DH took the last MC quite badly we haven't spoke about treatment i know he wants us to enjoy the life we have, i would have treatment again in the summer but i have to take his feeling into account and i do feel like i have put him through the mill its been 8 years now that we have been toing and froing to the fertility clinics.

so for now i am backing off the topic and hoping for a holy grail BFP and a lottery win! 

What about you what are plans and how is your DH and family about treatment? What you doing in the 2ww? hope your doing nice things

oh test results soon i would think they are back so waiting on a letter knowing the nhs they will be here by carrier pigeon in the next 4 weeks


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Peppa,

I know. It's just incredible difficult. I've been a part of so many groups, yet I'm t.he one left! Know you feel the same. 

I totally agree. There is a bit of me who would love to be able to let it go though. Try and enjoy my life.   You're right. Everyone thinks that we are nuts. Maybe we are?!   We only want what others have which makes it so difficult. 

It can be really difficult for them as well. Give yourself a bit of time and see how things are after that. Anything on your test results? 

I went straight back to work as I've tried the staying at home thing and it was a waste of time. Got new job so it's pretty full on and certain,y keeps me occupied. I saw my gynae last week and he's now talking about full pelvic clearance.  

Well, I've been very naughty and tested on Thursday at 7dp5dt. It was bfp. I've tested every day since and still bfp but line not getting darker. My bloods are on Monday. Pretty sure it's another chemical and numbers going to be low on Monday. Just need to wait and see now I guess. We are at a wedding tomorrow and I obv can't drink. Going it be great!! Xx


----------



## peppa pig

Oh WOW what a step in the right direction   For more good news on Monday

Enjoy the wedding xxxx

Please keep me updated xxxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Well, as usua, nothing is ever straight forward for me. Today is otd and another positive in hpt. However, had some pink spotting this morning. Very worried that I am having another chemical m/c again. Bloods taken today and waiting for the results. Another blood test booked for mid week as well as think hcg might be going down.   xx


----------



## peppa pig

Amazing news on the beta 

Now hold on tight as the next stage is hard it's normal to have spotting or pink it's normal to not have symptom it's normal to have loads no 2 people are the same so don't read to much into what everyone else has and try and focus on you and if you can stay off here if you find yourself obsessing

It's really good news I am so happy for you xxxxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Thanks Peppa. I'll just need to wait and see. Only been here once before and it didn't end well. 

How are you? Xx


----------



## peppa pig

Hey there 

Keep checking in I am  hoping your ok xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Peppa, 

Thanks. Bloods came back today as 424. They were 181 on Monday so they seem pleased. I've booked another blood test for next week. Xx


----------



## peppa pig

thats great news congratulations


----------



## sugarpielaura

Wel, the inevitable happened and I've started bleeding heavily today. Just devastated. Xx


----------



## peppa pig

Oh  you must be so distraught   

Are you getting checked out tomorrow?

I know you must be down stuck in a big hole right now but know that I am there giving you a


----------



## sugarpielaura

Thanks Peppa. Yeah, got bloods Tom morning but it'll still be positive so I'll probably need more on wed as well. Meanwhile, I get to continue with the drugs, including pessaries whilst bleeding. What a waste of time and money. Xx


----------



## peppa pig

Expect the worse but still have a little hope Hun 

You really don't know till you know limbo land xxxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hiya,
Clinic phoned. Beta is 871. I've to keep the meds going and repeat bloods on Wed. The doubling time is 115hrs which is not good and it's more than likely that it's already started going down and this is us catching it. More bloods on wed to confirm m/c. Xx


----------



## peppa pig

Hey there how you holding up?

Be thinking off you tomorrow, remember you don't know till you know xxxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hiya,

Thanks. Nah,it's over Peppa. I know it is plus I'm bleeding again now just want this day over tbh. Still can't quite believe it and think I'm going to be pretty devastated when I get the official call. 

How are you? Have you had any test results back yet? Xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

My bloods came back today at 918. They were 871 on Monday so a tiny rise when they should have doubled. Should be in the tens of thousands by now. I also had a scan as I'm 5+5. The pregnancy sac was creaky visible but no yolk, foetal pole or heartbeat. They've advised me that the pregnancy will not continue. However,they won't stop the drugs until the bloods come down so I've to continue with the drugs and have another blood and scan on Monday to confirm the m/c. Just torture. I wish the numbers were down today so I could stop all the drugs. Xx


----------



## peppa pig

what utter torture   thinking of you and look after your well-being i hope your taking time off work.


----------



## sugarpielaura

Thanks Peppa,
continuing with the drugs has been really difficult. Tomorrows bloods and scan should conform so I can stop the drugs. I'm actually really worried about the bleed and the pain. I'm going away Fri to mon and worried that it'll happen when I am away and how difficult it'll be. 

How are you? Have you had any test results back yet? Xx


----------



## peppa pig

Hi there 

I hope you get some answers tomorrow I know what a drawn out process this can be
Are you set on going away? 
I don't know if you will get a conclusive negative tomorrow but if it is bad news
its impossible to say how physically it will be. I would check with clinic they will talk you through all 3 options

Having had 5 m/c if you having any questions I probable can answer them so please do ask? 

Be kind to yourself put yourself first xxxx  

I haven't had results back yet 

I am good thanks had the talk with dp the plan is hopefully two more ivf,s this year get married I between Christmas and new year and moe forward in 2015 in which ever direction destiny has for us


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Peppa,

Thanks. It does all seem to have been very drawn out. Think today will be the end in some way,if bloods agree! 

Yeah. We are away to Brussels with another couple. Been booked for months. 

Thanks. I may well do that. My previous m/c was very early so no options really. I'm not sure what they'll say but I'll certainly need to ask. 

Hope that you get some results soon. 

Glad that you've had talk with dp and reached a decision regarding treatment. A wedding is exciting. Lovely time of year for one too. Xx


----------



## peppa pig

hey there how you holding up. thinking of you x


----------

